# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Police Abuse

## Anti Federalist

By request.

A running compilation of the human victims of police abuse: a place for the Patricia Cooks, Nick Christies, Oscar Grants and Kelly Thomases.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'll start:

Bug Splat.

Combat Quals.

Circular Force Continuum.

<<high five>>




*Family Believes Towler Couldn't See or Hear Officers*

http://www.wset.com/story/19608792/f...-hear-officers

Posted: Sep 21, 2012 4:40 PM EST



Altavista, VA - Delma Towler's family wants an apology from Altavista police. Friday, her oldest daughter spoke with ABC 13 News for the first time since Wednesday night when an Altavista officer shot and killed Towler.

Madeline Clark says it was impossible for her mom to have seen officers or even hear them saying drop the weapon. Towler's hearing aids were not in her ears, and her glasses were not on. 

Friday, the family took us inside Towler's home. They showed us first-hand why they say Towler is a victim in this case. They showed us her hearing aids still in the house and bullet holes in the ceiling. They say she was not trying to shoot at an officer, but was chasing what she believed was an intruder out of her home. 

"Someone came in to this house terrorizing her. And she started shooting just to scare them. There's bullet holes up on the ceiling. There's another one right there," said Madeline Clark, Towler's daughter.

Delma Towler's daughter says the 83-year-old was protecting herself. She was a good Christian woman, who had never fired a gun in her life. She says Towler would never have fired at an officer. 

"If she were shooting at somebody to kill, she wouldn't have been shooting at the ceiling. She's just trying to frighten them away," said Clark.

Family says there may have been an intruder. Their proof: Towler's pocketbook is gone.

"And she kept it sitting right here beside her recliner - and it's missing," said Clark, pointing to a table alongside the living room chair.

Events inside Towler's home are just the start; questions remain about Towler's final moments. Her family says, for safety, Towler left her own home and walked to her sister's two doors down. It was there, an officer shot and killed Towler. Her sister Margaret says she saw the whole thing.

"And Margaret said she did not have a gun pointed at anybody. She was trying to get in to the deck gate to get in to the house," said Clark.

But, the state police investigation indicates Towler refused to put down her gun. Her family says Towler couldn't have seen or heard the officer. Her glasses were in her home and her hearing aids off. 

"She didn't have her hearing aids on because here they are right here," said Clark.

More than anything, family wants an apology from Altavista Police.

"How do you move forward?" we asked Clark.

"I don't know," she replied. "They took my mama."

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Detroit police officer charged in shooting death of Aiyana Stanley-Jones, 7, during raid*

http://www.freep.com/article/2011100...yssey=nav|head

Detroit Police Officer Joseph Weekley has been arraigned on an indictment on charges of involuntary manslaughter and careless and reckless discharge of a firearm causing death in the May 2010 slaying of Aiyana Stanley-Jones during a raid.

Also charged in an indictment is Allison Howard, 42, of Boston. She is charged with perjury and obstruction of justice. Wayne County prosecutors said Howard was a photographer with “The First 48,” which had a crew following the Special Response Team the night of the raid.

Weekley and Howard will be back in court Friday for a pretrial hearing before Judge Cynthia Gray Hathaway.

Assistant prosecutor Robert Moran told the court that she lied during the investigative subpoena, adding seven months onto the investigation into the shooting by Michigan State Police.

But her lawyer, Robert Harrison, said she will be cleared.

"This is just a horrible thing when she was just doing her job," he said. "This is just a terrible, awful kind of circumstance that shouldn't happen and it will be corrected."

She's a 15-year, highly respected veteran of video production, he said.

Worthy said she couldn’t comment on the indictments of Weekley and Howard.

The two were arraigned before Wayne County Circuit Judge Margie Braxton.

Charles Jones, Aiyana’s father, was arrested today and is facing at least 5 charges: First–degree murder, felon in possession of a firearm, felony firearm, habitual fourth offense and perjury at a court proceeding in the shooting of Je’Rean Blake, a teen killed two days before the raid, Worthy said.

He is to be arraigned in 36th District Court Wednesday.

Also charged in Blake’s murder is Chauncey Owens, who admitted to killing the 17-year-old and had agreed to testify that Charles Jones gave him the gun he used in the shooting after Blake gave him a dirty look.

Owens had been the target of the raid on the Lillibridge home on the city’s east side.

Weekley fatally shot Aiyana on May 16, 2010, when police entered the home searching for a shooting suspect. The police were accompanied by the camera crew filming a reality-style cable TV show.

Police sources previously told the Free Press that, during the raid, Weekley was first through the door and that the girl’s grandmother, Mertilla Jones, tried to grab his gun, which fired and hit Aiyana. Jones has denied this accusation.

Steve Fishman, Weekley’s attorney, said Weekley didn’t do anything criminal.

“He knows he didn’t do anything wrong,” Fishman said. “He knows he was acting as a police officer on a dangerous mission.”

In March, the prosecutor’s office received a warrant request from the Michigan State police, which investigated the shooting.

The Stanley-Jones family lawyer Geoffrey Fieger said he is still concerned about a recording of the shooting that he was shown that is different than one made by a camera crew from television reality show “The First 48.” That second video has not been located since it was privately shown to Fieger.

"All I know is that the (missing) video is pretty dramatic,” he said. “You can see the gunman shooting into the house from the outside.”

The video that police have “is very different,” he said. “It doesn’t show a thing.”

Fieger contends the shot came from outside of the house and struck Aiyana while she was sleeping with her grandmother on a living room couch.

The Michigan State Police conducted a 10-month investigation into Aiyana's killing, and in March submitted a warrant request to prosecutors.

An independent autopsy contradicted initial reports that Aiyana was shot through the neck. Macomb County Medical Examiner Daniel Spitz determined that the shot struck Aiyana in the top of the head and the bullet exited through her neck.
Bing: Use this difficult moment to bring community, police together

Detroit Mayor Dave Bing released a statement today: "We respect the legal process regarding this tragic incident. Our condolences remain with all affected by this tragedy. On behalf of Chief Godbee and all of members of the Detroit Police Department, we must use this difficult moment to continue bringing our community and police department together."

Godbee also released a statement: "Regarding the duty status of Police Officer Joseph Weekley, I will forward this matter to the Board of Police Commissioners for review pursuant to the Detroit Police Department policy."

The mayor’s office said there will be no further comments because of the pending cases.

----------


## jbauer

What were the cops called for?  I'm not saying this 80 yr old was going to shoot a cop but if shots were fired, she had a gun in her hand, what would make you think she wasn't going to shoot the cops?

An old lady who's shooting as the cops are coming in is not a golden reteriver.

----------


## phill4paul

Forget the two weeks paid vacation. The 'in' thing now is to take several years of paid vacation.

http://www.westword.com/2012-01-19/n...er-reinstated/




> Ricky Nixon, Denver cop involved in several brutality cases, is reinstated
> 
> *Three years ago this past Sunday, Denver police officers pulled over Alex Landau, then nineteen, for allegedly making an illegal left turn onto Emerson Street  and then, wielding flashlights and radios as weapons, they beat him bloody*







> Although Landau received one of the city's largest police-brutality settlements  $795,000  this past May, his story remains a chilling example of racial profiling. *And now that story is starting a new chapter, since Officer Ricky Nixon, who was involved in the incident and later fired from the Denver Police Department in connection with a fracas at the Denver Diner, was just ordered reinstated to the force by three hearing officers with the Denver Civil Service Commission....*
> 
> On the night of January 15, 2009, Nixon was driving the police car that stopped Landau, a Community College of Denver student who is African-American but had been adopted by a white couple with police officers in their family. *The fight allegedly started when Landau asked Nixon if he had a warrant to search his trunk and Nixon responded by punching him in the face;* two other officers who'd pulled up to the scene reportedly joined in. Landau was eventually treated for a broken nose, lacerations and closed-head injuries  but not before he demanded that someone take photos of his injuries. Those pictures helped convince the city to settle the federal lawsuit that Landau's attorney had filed....


And it get's worse...




> Last spring, Garcia had also fired both Randy Murr, one of the officers involved in the Landau incident, and Devin Sparks in connection with the videotaped beating of Michael DeHerrera in LoDo in 2009; this past fall, hearing officers recommended that these officers, too, be reinstated.


  In examining Ricky Nixon there seems to be a pattern of abuse...

http://www.9news.com/rss/story.aspx?storyid=242144




> DENVER - Another round of reaction came Saturday after two fired Denver Police officers were reinstated to the force.
> 
> *Officers Kevin Devine and Ricky Nixon, accused of excessive force and lying on reports, received full reinstatement and back-pay after a decision by the Civil Service Commission*.
> 
> *The two officers were seen on video in July 2009 at the Denver Diner near Speer Boulevard and Colfax Avenue wrestling handcuffed women to the ground and spraying them in the face with pepper spray....
> 
> The city fired Devine and Nixon, who were accused of lying on their reports about the incident by making it appear they were defending themselves....*
> 
> "I'm upset. I'm very hurt," Ana Ortega told 9Wants to Know. 
> ...


Nor do I. The 'hearings officers' march in lockstep to get every officer in these events re-instated.

So the lesson here is. Why go for a two week paid vacation when you can take a couple years off and get a big fat lump sum.  
Seems 'Tricky' Ricky Nixon knows how to play the game.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What were the cops called for?  I'm not saying this 80 yr old was going to shoot a cop but if shots were fired, she had a gun in her hand, what would make you think she wasn't going to shoot the cops?
> 
> An old lady who's shooting as the cops are coming in is not a golden reteriver.


If she had just handled her business, and *not* called the state's goon squad, (unless after the fact to collect the dead/injured) she would still be alive today.

Is *my* point.

Not to mention the details of this whole story are in conflict and confusion.

----------


## phill4paul

This time after being fired for shooting an un-armed man in the back.

http://blogtown.portlandmercury.com/...-frashour-back




> *Ron Frashour, the Portland Police officer who was fired from the force in November 2010 after he shot Aaron Campbell in the back with an assault rifle—killing the distraught, unarmed man outside his home in January 2010— may soon be reinstated into the police force...*
> 
> According to the Oregonian, state arbitrator Jane Wilkinson ruled in favor of the Portland Police Association and that Frashour "should get his job back."
> *
> Since his firing, the PPA and other Oregon police organizations have been working hard to win Frashour's job back, insisting that his shooting was justified.* Just last month, *the city settled with Campbell's family for $1.2 million—the most money the city's insurer has ever paid out for a claim against the Portland Police Bureau*—and Mayor Sam Adams issued a public apology to the family.


Of course it seems many agencies fall in lock-step to protect their own. From PPA's and PBA's to Unemployment Agencies.




> *THE STATE AGENCY that oversees Oregon cops has come down against Portland's dismissal of Ron Frashour, the officer who shot and killed a suicidal Aaron Campbell last year, clearing Frashour of "gross misconduct" and allowing him to remain certified for police work...*.
> 
> It also marks the second time since his firing that a state agency has sided against the city about further punishment for Frashour. The Mercury reported this month that *the state employment department decided to award Frashour unemployment insurance ["The Check Is in the Mail," News, Feb 10], despite the city's attempt to deny him $500 a week in benefits.
> *
> *The police union has long insisted Frashour was justified in shooting Campbell—even though Campbell was likely reacting to a beanbag another cop fired at his back, not reaching for a gun he didn't have.* Chief Reese's discipline letter noted that Frashour never considered that possibility, saying that oversight violated bureau policy requiring officers to consider the "totality of circumstances" before using deadly force.


All this because, apparently, it is well and fine and within policy to shoot an unarmed man in the back...

http://www.portlandmercury.com/portl...nt?oid=3053450




> The police bureau also released the Use of Force Review Board's report on the shooting, and the bureau's internal affairs investigation—an attempt to explain the discipline to fellow officers as much as to members of the public.
> 
> Taken together, they paint a picture of a chaotic standoff, but *one on the verge of being defused, if only everyone had done their jobs properly.* Instead, the lapses compounded—leaving a 25-year-old man who wasn't accused of any crime to die outside his Northeast Portland apartment.
> 
> *Campbell's family had called 911* because he was distraught over his brother's death and threatened suicide, and he had willingly emerged from his apartment when he was shot.
> 
> Earlier this year, a grand jury found no criminal wrongdoing, but took the unusual step of ripping into the bureau. The city and the four officers disciplined on Tuesday have also been named in a federal lawsuit filed by Campbell's family. Speaking through their attorney, Tom Steenson, the family declined to talk, other than to thank the public and say, "Justice will run its course."


It's obvious 'Justice' hasn't run it's course in a 'JustUs' world. And just to be clear this isn't the first time this officer has cost the city money...



> But many also said they were disappointed the other officers didn't receive harsher discipline. Advocates wanted Lewton fired, too. *They also fret that an arbitrator might overturn Frashour's dismissal—which is precisely what's happened every other time a Portland cop has been fired.*
> 
> Frashour, however, has been reprimanded twice before for questionable judgment surrounding use of force. *In 2008, he joined a pursuit for a reckless driver but wound up ramming a car that didn't match the one he was supposed to be looking for. Last year, he Tasered a man without warning, sparking a case that wound up costing the city money.*

----------


## phill4paul

*In one town 50% of 'use of force' incidents attributed to 'contempt of cop.'*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/l...,2525890.story




> A three-year federal investigation into alleged police brutality in Harvey found no pattern of illegal behavior but did conclude the department's "grossly deficient" oversight "tacitly endorses heavy-handed uses of force.".....
> 
> The department began reviewing documents related to use-of-force incidents — *in which people suffered a fractured spine, broken jaw and other head injuries* — in 2009 and 2010, according to its report.
> 
> That review found that Harvey police weren't properly documenting why and how force was being used, *encouraging "an environment in which constitutional violations are more likely, as officers will know they will not be held accountable,"* the report said. The report noted that in one case a suspect was pepper-sprayed while being fingerprinted at the Harvey police station.
> 
> *About half of the incidents involved "contempt of cop" situations in which people were charged with minor ordinance violations such as disorderly conduct,* said the report signed by Justice Department special litigation section chief Jonathan M. Smith.
> 
> *"These arrests may be designed to justify use of force or other excessive authority where there may have been no legitimate justification for that exercise of authority," the report found*.


And yet the headline reads...

*Federal investigation criticizes Harvey police but finds no illegal brutality*

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## phill4paul

* For police sometimes a Combat Qual isn't enough. They get a $500 bounty.*

*Police union gives payments to officers involved in shootings*
The mayor of Albuquerque, where police have shot 23 people in the last two years, urges that the practice end.
The Associated Press

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. - *Albuquerque police officers involved in a rash of fatal shootings over the past two years were paid up to $500 under a union program that some have likened to a bounty system in a department with a culture that critics have long contended promotes brutality.
*
Mayor Richard Berry called Friday for an immediate halt to the practice, which was first reported in the Albuquerque Journal during a week in which Albuquerque police shot and killed two men. Since 2010, Albuquerque police have shot 23 people, 18 fatally.

"The administration has nothing to do with how the union conducts their business," Berry said in a statement, "but I was shocked yesterday when made aware of this practice. I cannot stand aside and condone this practice. It needs to end now."

Although *the union said the payments were intended to help the officers decompress from a stressful situation*, one victim's father and a criminologist said it sounded more like a reward program.

*"I think it might not be a bounty that they want it for," said Mike Gomez, the father of an unarmed man killed by police last year, "but in these police guys' minds, they know they are going to get that money. So when they get in a situation, it's who's going to get him first? Who's going to shoot him first?"*

Maria Haberfeld, chair of the Department of Law & Police Science at the John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York, said she found the program disturbing.

"I'm not a psychologist. I'm a criminologist. But if you give somebody a monetary incentive to do their job, usually people are tempted by the monetary incentive," she said. "To me, this is a violation of professional ethics."

Other law enforcement officials called speculation of a bounty system ridiculous but acknowledged the payments could be poorly perceived.

"Frankly, it's insulting and very insensitive that somebody would believe that a police officer would factor in a payment for such a difficult decision," said Joe Clure, president of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association.

*Clure said his union gives officers who fire their guns in the line of duty a $25 dinner card and a few movie tickets.* On rare occasions, the union will give as much as $500 for a hotel room and travel for an officer who is having an especially difficult time in the aftermath of a shooting, although he doesn't recall that happening in about 10 years.

  (Dinner and a movie? Common, honey, I just got a combat qual. Let's go celebrate. I hear 'Acts of Valor' is playing. p4p)

In Idaho, State Police Cpl. Fred Rice, chairman of the Idaho State Police Association, said his organization made a conscious decision not to give cash or checks.

"That would almost look like to me, if I gave every time an officer involved in a shooting a $500 check, someone might think, 'Oh, that's a quick way to make money,'" he said.

Rice said his organization takes steps to help officers involved in shootings on a case-by-case basis, usually selecting something specific to help that officer unwind and relax.

*David Klinger, a former police officer* who is now a criminologist at the University of Missouri-St. Louis, said he saw no problem with the program, noting the officers have administrative time off and need to deal with a very stressful situation.

*"I've been through it," he said. "And if someone wanted to say, 'Hey, Dave we want you to go hang out in San Diego and sip sarsaparilla on the seashore,' I think that would be a grand idea."*

*The Journal reported that 20 of the 23 officers involved in 20 police shootings in 2010 and 2011 received payments of either $300 or $500 each, which the union said were meant to help them and their families "find a place to have some privacy and time to decompress outside the Albuquerque area."*

Three more men have been shot by Albuquerque police this year, all fatally. It was not known if they have received the union payment.

Berry called on Police Chief Ray Schultz to work with the union to end the practice. Schultz, who called the practice "troubling," said the union has agreed to hold an emergency board meeting.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/poli...012-03-24.html

----------


## phill4paul

*Unarmed innocent man flees scene after being shot at by ICE agent.......*

http://taxdollars.ocregister.com/201...ed-man/149758/



> The last thing Daniel Noriega expected when he dropped off his girlfriend’s son at school was to get shot at — especially by someone with a badge.
> But that’s what happened to Noriega, an Orange County-born carpenter who was shot at by an ICE agent Dec. 1 across from Westmont Elementary School in Anaheim.
> 
>   Federal and local authorities are tight lipped about the shooting, pointing to separate investigations by the Anaheim police department and the Department of Homeland Security. The District Attorney’s Office is also reviewing the case.
> 
> *Immigration and Customs Enforcement spokeswoman Virginia Kice said only that the unidentified ICE agent is still on duty*.
> 
>   Noriega, however, is eager to tell  his side — which has become more interesting since a fatal shooting Feb. 16 at the ICE office in Long Beach. An agent there seriously wounded his supervisor and then was shot dead by another colleague. The dead agent was being evaluated by his boss.
> 
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

*The Abner Louima Torture Case*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documen...torture-case-0







> Already struggling to explain the 41-shot fusillade that killed Amadou Diallo, an unarmed Bronx man, the New York Police Department is bracing for another examination of its alleged brutality. On March 29, jury selection began in the federal trial of the five cops indicted in the Abner Louima torture case. Officers Justin Volpe, Charles Schwarz,Thomas Bruder, and Thomas Wiese have been charged with violating Louima's civil rights for allegedly beating the Haitian immigrant following an August 1997 disturbance outside a Brooklyn nightclub. A fifth cop, Michael Bellomo, has been charged with lying to cover up the incident.
> 
> Prosecutors charge that, *along with being beaten in a patrol car, Louima was assaulted in a precinct bathroom, where he was held down by Schwarz while Volpe shoved a wooden stick into his rectum.*
> 
> The following NYPD, FBI, and federal court records provide a vivid description of the Louima incident and include detailed accounts provided by three of the arrested cops. Along with the law enforcement reports, you will find a memorandum drafted by Louima attorneys Johnnie Cochran and Peter Neufeld after the pair met privately with Wiese's counsel. During that meeting, Wiese's lawyers shared their client's version of events with Cochran and Neufeld.

----------


## phill4paul

*Kathryn Johnston shooting*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathryn_Johnston_shooting






> Kathryn Johnston (June 26, 1914 - November 21, 2006) was an elderly Atlanta, Georgia woman who was shot by undercover police officers in her home on Neal Street in northwest Atlanta on November 21, 2006, where she had lived for 17 years. 
>   Three officers had entered her home in what was later described as a 'botched' drug raid. Officers cut off burglar bars and broke down her door using a no-knock warrant. Police said Johnston fired at them and they fired in response; she fired one shot out the door over the officers' heads and they fired 39 shots, five or six of which hit her. *None of the officers were injured by her gunfire, but Johnston was killed by the officers. Police injuries were later attributed to "friendly fire" from each other's weapons.*
> *One of the officers planted marijuana in Johnston's house after the shooting. Later investigations found that the paperwork stating that drugs were present at Johnston's house, which had been the basis for the raid, had been falsified. The officers later admitted to having lied when they submitted cocaine as evidence claiming that they had bought it at Johnston's house.* Three officers were tried for manslaughter and other charges surrounding falsification and were sentenced to ten, six, and five years respectively

----------


## Anti Federalist

Justified...


*FDLE: Deputy justified in shooting, killing Lake County man*

Andrew Scott shot after opening his apartment door to deputies
Published On: Sep 25 2012 03:54:10 PM EDT  Updated On: Sep 26 2012 12:05:46 AM EDT 

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/FDL...z/-/index.html

LEESBURG, Fla. - The Florida Department of Law Enforcement ruled on Tuesday that the fatal shooting of a 26-year-old man by Lake County deputies was justified.

Andrew Lee Scott was shot and killed in July after opening his Leesburg apartment door while pointing a gun at deputies, according to authorities.

FDLE released its review on Tuesday saying that Deputy Richard Sylvester was justified  in shooting Scott, which occurred while they were searching for another man -- Jonathon Brown, who had parked his motorcycle outside of Scott's apartment.

The report states that a fresh foot print, as well as misunderstanding a neighbor, led deputies to Scott's front door instead of Brown's.

According to the report, Sylvester fired a total of six shots after Scott opened the door with his gun pointed at Sylvester's face.

*The state attorney's office said law enforcement officers must identify themselves if there is intent to forcibly enter the apartment. In Scott's case, the state attorney found deputies had no intent to forcibly enter the apartment, meaning they didn't need to identify themselves to Scott.

"If this was not going to be a forcible entry, then why in Heaven's name did the deputy have his gun drawn," said Mark Nejame, Scott's family attorney.*
The report also stated there were inconsistencies in the statements given to deputies by Miranda Mauck, Scott's girlfriend, who was inside of the apartment the night of the shooting. The report states she originally told deputies she didn't see anything, but when she was interviewed again with her attorney present, she said Scott opened the door at a medium speed with the gun held in his left hand. She also said he was shot immediately.

Nejame said Mauck's inconsistencies were not what mattered. 

"For her to have a relatively minor discrepancy... to me, that's very normal. What's not normal is everybody on the other side's statements lining up one at a time. What does that suggest to you? To many people, that suggests people got together to get their stories straight," he said.

Sylvester was put back on regular duty last month after LCSO completed its own internal investigation and determined there was no wrongdoing. Lake County Sheriff Gary Borders said he stood by his deputies' decision back in July.

"The deputy felt that his life and the lives of the deputies at the scene were in danger. And he took that action...because he had to," said Lt. John Herrell, spokesperson for the sheriff's office.

Scott's neighbors told Local 6 they believe deputies could have done more before opening fire.

"They had the means to do what they needed to do to find the right person and they didn't do that," said Lauren Downs. "They overreacted. They were trying to do their job but they went too far, and someone lost their life because of it, [someone] that was completely innocent."

Before the shooting, deputies learned the real suspect they were after was in another apartment, but the deputy who fired failed to get that information. Instead, he assumed the suspect was in Scott's apartment.

"My Heavens, they even had somebody tell them that they had the wrong guy and they still killed him," said Nejame.

Nejame said he plans to file a multi-million dollar lawsuit against the Lake County Sheriff's Office on behalf of Scott's family.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> Justified...
> 
> 
> *FDLE: Deputy justified in shooting, killing Lake County man*
> 
> Andrew Scott shot after opening his apartment door to deputies
> Published On: Sep 25 2012 03:54:10 PM EDT  Updated On: Sep 26 2012 12:05:46 AM EDT 
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/FDL...z/-/index.html
> ...


There is Justice, and then there is Just Us.

----------


## Anti Federalist

While it sounds like Derek was not a "good guy", no one deserves this.

Too bad Nick Christie was white, maybe he would have some advocates in his corner. 


*Medical examiner revises suspect's death ruling to homicide*

Sept. 22, 2012

http://www.jsonline.com/watchdog/wat...170871001.html

The Milwaukee County medical examiner's office has revised its ruling on the death of Derek Williams, who died in Milwaukee police custody in July 2011, from natural to homicide, according to the district attorney's office.

The decision came after the Journal Sentinel alerted an assistant medical examiner to newly released records - including a video of a suffocating Williams pleading for help from the back of a squad car - and also made him aware of a national expert who said Williams, 22, did not die naturally of sickle cell crisis.

In making his initial determination of natural death more than a year ago, Assistant Medical Examiner Christopher Poulos did not review all of the police reports or a squad video recently obtained by the newspaper. The video shows a handcuffed Williams, his eyes rolled back, gasping for breath and begging for help in the back seat of a Milwaukee police car as officers ignore his pleas. The police reports include key details about Williams' arrest that the medical examiner didn't know.

As a result of the new ruling, Milwaukee County District Attorney John Chisholm is reopening his investigation into whether criminal charges are warranted against any of the officers involved.

Chisholm, the Police Department and the Fire and Police Commission previously had cleared the officers of wrongdoing, largely based on the medical examiner's earlier ruling of natural death.

"We're going to revisit it. Absolutely," Chisholm said. "The medical examiners are our experts in these cases. Without any question, we place a tremendous amount of weight in their determination. Any time they revisit one of their determinations, we really take that seriously."

Chisholm emphasized, however, that the revised finding does not mean a crime was committed. Homicide in medical examiners' parlance means "death at the hands of another." In contrast, the crime of homicide requires prosecutors to prove intent to kill, reckless disregard for life or negligent disregard for life while operating a firearm or a vehicle.

In a statement, Milwaukee police Chief Edward Flynn said he did not expect any officers to be criminally charged as a result of the new ruling.

"This second report contains no information that was not in the first report, nor does it present any new objective facts," the statement says.

In the video, which the paper initially requested last November, Williams struggles to breathe for seven minutes, 45 seconds, then slumps over, unconscious.

An officer then checks his pulse, props him up in the seat and walks to a nearby supervisor's car. Finding no one there, the officer returns and starts CPR as a different officer calls for medical assistance. Police and paramedics continue CPR for more than 45 minutes before Williams is declared dead.

Along with Chisholm, Milwaukee Fire and Police Commission Executive Director Michael Tobin and internal affairs Lt. Alfonso Morales viewed the video months ago and determined officers had done nothing wrong, despite department rules requiring police to call for help immediately "if medical treatment becomes necessary."

The Police Department's Standard Operating Procedures go on to state: "It cannot be overemphasized that members shall continually monitor and remain cognizant of the condition of a person in custody, especially when he/she is in restraints. The arrestee may encounter immediate or delayed physical reactions that may be triggered by the change in physical or environmental factors. Therefore, caution and awareness on the part of the officer is constantly required."

Flynn agreed with Morales' conclusion that the officers did not violate department rules or the law.

Milwaukee police spokeswoman Anne E. Schwartz would not answer questions Friday. Via email, she noted that the department has instituted new training on recognizing and responding to medical distress, including sickle cell crisis, in prisoners.

Tobin said he would review the matter in light of the medical examiner's revised findings.

Neither the two officers who arrested Williams nor the two officers who took turns sitting in the squad car while Williams was in back responded to email requests for interviews.

Poulos re-examined Williams' case after the Journal Sentinel informed him that Werner U. Spitz, a forensic pathologist and one of the nation's leading experts on death investigation, believed the death was a homicide.

Spitz reviewed the case at the newspaper's request . Poulos said in March that he used Spitz's work on sickle cell crisis as a resource in determining how Williams died.

"Is this a natural death? No. This is not a natural death," Spitz told the Journal Sentinel.

Spitz said that while sickle cell crisis likely occurred, it was caused by an officer applying pressure to Williams' back - and perhaps his neck - while he was facedown on the ground.

"This officer didn't have the intention of killing him, but that doesn't mean this kind of restraint should be performed," Spitz said.

Spitz is co-author of the book "Medicolegal Investigation of Death," considered the medical examiners' bible. In addition to evaluating Poulos' autopsy, he reviewed the video and police reports, which were released to the newspaper under a state open records law request.

The newspaper first requested the public records in November 2011. The department released the police reports in June and the video last week.

Williams' loved ones wanted the video to be turned over to the newspaper and made available for the public to see, according to attorney Jonathan Safran, who represents Williams' long-term girlfriend - with whom he had three young children - and Williams' father.

The two are very upset that officers said Williams was breathing just fine and playing games, according to Safran.

"(Williams' girlfriend and father) believe that it was obvious that he could not breathe, and they think it is important for others to see and hear the video and draw their own conclusions," Safran said. "They are devastated by the depiction of what happened to Derek."

The video does not show Williams being arrested or placed in the squad car.

Poulos' initial autopsy report, written in August 2011, includes this note: "Based on the information at the time of this report, the decedent's interaction with police officers included a chase (running) and no physical altercation; therefore, the manner of death is described as natural."

The newly released records tell a different story.

Williams, who had gotten out of jail earlier in the day after being arrested on municipal warrants for loitering, vandalism and assault, fled from police after attempting to rob a couple near the intersection of N. Holton and E. Center streets, according to the reports. He was sweating profusely when police found him hiding behind an overturned card table. Officer Richard M. Ticcioni pulled him out. Ticcioni said he believed rookie Officer Patrick Coe helped him. Ticcioni "ended up on top of Williams with the suspect facing down," according to the report of Milwaukee police Detective Luke O'Day, who interviewed Ticcioni.

Williams, his hands cuffed behind him, repeatedly told officers he couldn't breathe for at least 15 minutes between the time of his arrest and his death, according to records. He first made the complaint as he lay facedown, Ticcioni pressing a knee across his back, O'Day's report says.

"As soon as he released pressure, Williams began squirming, as if trying to break free, and reached around his right side to his right waistband (while still in handcuffs)," according to the report. Ticcioni worried that Williams was trying to grab a gun and "reapplied pressure with his right knee to prevent any further movement from the suspect," the report says.

Officers then searched Williams. No gun was found.

They got him to his feet, and "Williams immediately went limp," the report says. Ticcioni "laid him on the ground on his back and observed that he was breathing hard."

"He felt Williams was playing games and directed him to stop messing around," the report says.

A few minutes later, as officers Ticcioni and Coe were helping Williams walk toward the car, Coe left Williams' side to move a "for sale" sign that was blocking the sidewalk. When he did, Williams "pulled forward and fell face forward into the grass," the report says.

Ticcioni believed Williams was dragging his feet to make it difficult for the officers to get him to the waiting squad car, the report says.

Once locked in the back seat, Williams continued to say he could not breathe and asked officers to call him an ambulance, according to the squad video and a summary of the internal investigation. Officers Jeffrey Cline and Jason Bleichwehl, who can be heard talking on the recording, told internal investigators they did not hear Williams ask for an ambulance, the summary says.

Poulos declined to answer questions Friday.

In March, he told the newspaper he relied on officer accounts that there was no scuffle and on Spitz's book when he ruled Williams' death natural and due to sickle cell crisis.

Poulos misinterpreted the book in making that decision, according to Spitz.

Sickle cell crisis has been the subject of debate in the medical community when it occurs in people such as Williams, who had the genetic marker known as sickle cell trait, but not the disease itself. Sickle cell crisis results when red blood cells suddenly become misshapen, or sickle, blocking blood vessels and preventing oxygen from being carried throughout the body.

Doctors at the National Institutes of Health say people with only the trait cannot die of sickle cell crisis.

Pathologists - including Spitz - counter that it can happen in rare cases.

Sickle cell crisis is caused by oxygen deprivation, Spitz said, and he believes the oxygen deprivation that led to Williams' death occurred when Ticcioni held Williams facedown on the ground and forced his knee into Williams' back.

Putting pressure on someone's back not only stops the lungs from expanding, it also compresses the abdominal organs toward the diaphragm, further restricting breathing, Spitz said. What's more, even people who do not have the sickle cell trait can suffocate and die if they are restrained in that manner, he said.

"If you compress the chest, you cannot breathe. If you cannot breathe, you have a problem," he said. "The whole procedure of arresting somebody by causing them to be asphyxiated is not what should be done."

Officers often mistake the struggle to breathe for an attempt to resist arrest, so they use more force or apply a chokehold, worsening the problem, Spitz said.

There is no mention of a chokehold in any of the reports.

But a cracked hyoid bone in Williams' neck - revealed during the autopsy - is an indication that one of the officers may have put him in a chokehold, Spitz said.

"The hyoid bone fracture is not necessarily harmful, but it indicates with 99% certainty that some force was applied to the area," he said.

It takes tremendous pressure to break the hyoid bone. The injury occurs in only one-third of homicides by strangulation, according to the Journal of Forensic Sciences.

Poulos had attributed the cracked hyoid bone to medical intervention during resuscitation. Spitz said the possibility of that is so remote it should not be considered unless the investigation conclusively proves Williams' neck was not compressed by police restraining him.

"In the absence of another explanation, I think it was done during restraint rather than CPR or intubation," Spitz said. "Under the circumstances of this and from what I've seen, everything in my view seems to suggest a neck hold."

Police on the scene and those who investigated afterward reached another flawed conclusion when they determined that Williams must be breathing OK because he could talk, according to Spitz.

Passing enough air over the vocal cords to speak doesn't mean someone is breathing normally - especially if they are saying they cannot breathe, he said.

If authorities would have taken Williams seriously and gotten him oxygen quickly, he could have survived, Spitz said.

"If they did what they were taught in the Police Academy, maybe that should be changed," he said.

Attorney Robin Shellow, who represents Williams' mother, said anyone trained in CPR, including the officers at the scene, should have known he was in trouble.

"Any layperson observing Derek for more than a nanosecond would have realized he was in medical distress," she said. "The police acknowledge they heard his cries for help. They acknowledge that they heard Derek's words that he could not breathe. The police acknowledge they saw him writhing in the back of the squad car and gasping for air. Why let him suffer for so long until his heart finally stopped?"

It isn't fair to expect police to react the same as average citizens, according to Chisholm. Anyone who works in law enforcement knows suspects often pretend they are sick or hurt in order to avoid being arrested, he said.

"If 99 times out of 100, someone is essentially faking, and the signs of acute emergency mimic that behavior, you have to take it as what's reasonable from an officer's perspective," he said.

The same is true when describing the use of force or a struggle, Chisholm said. What police officers consider normal may not seem that way to people who don't witness arrests every day, he said.

In June, after the Fire and Police Commission review, Tobin recommended that the Police Department consider training on the topic of sickle cell crisis.

As a result of that recommendation, the department has added a component to its CPR training that addresses responding to medical distress and sickle cell crisis, Schwartz said in an email. It will be presented at the academy for the current recruit class. Officers already on the job will receive the training at their next in-service.

Tobin also proposed that the Police Department complete its internal reviews more quickly.

In response to that recommendation, the department last week created a critical incident review board, which will respond to "incidents involving Department members that result in great bodily harm or death, or injury caused by a police member's use of a firearm," according to a newly adopted standard operating procedure.

Schwartz said the review board will provide "a new level of improved and thorough review for critical incidents."

"It also provides for independent participation and review of the process," she said in a statement.

The review board's membership will not include anyone outside the Police Department. All members will be selected by Flynn, and an assistant chief will oversee it. Board reports and recommendations will be presented to Flynn and Tobin, and whether to implement them will be solely up to Flynn.

In addition, Tobin - an attorney and former police officer - now is paged by a dispatcher any time a critical incident occurs, and either he or a Fire and Police Commission investigator responds to the scene of such incidents.

Safran, the attorney who represents Williams' girlfriend, is considering a civil suit on behalf of Williams' three children, ages 4, 3 and 1. Safran also plans to ask the U.S. attorney's office to review the case.

Safran said he is pleased the medical examiner revised his findings, but questions remain .

"The family and I have significant concerns with the actions of police officers, both at the time of Mr. Williams' arrest and while he was gasping for air in the back of the police squad car," Safran said.

"The issues raised in this case support our office's ongoing concerns that in situations where there are claims of police misconduct - especially crimes such as excessive force, or where there is a death or substantial injury claimed due to police actions - that an outside agency might be more effective and impartial in conducting an investigation," he said.

----------


## mac_hine

Are songs allowed on this thread?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*
911 Recordings Released from Altavista Shooting*
Posted: Sep 28, 2012 4:42 PM EDT
By Mark Kelly - bio | email

Associated Links

    Family Believes Towler Couldn't See or Hear Officers
    Family: Woman Shot by Police Officer Was 83 Years Old

http://www.wset.com/story/19668957/9...vista-shooting

Altavista, VA - Friday, ABC 13 obtained the 911 recordings from the Altavista police shooting that killed Delma Towler. Dispatchers tried several times to get Towler to answer her phone, even warning her at one point that officers were outside. But it ended when an Altavista officer shot and killed the 83-year-old.

Friday, ABC 13 spoke with Towler's daughter. Understandably, Madeline Clark is very upset one week after her mom's death. But, to Towler's family, the recordings are proof their version of the events that night is right.

"Yes, this is Campbell County 911. We had a 911 hang up call from this resident. The Altavista Police Department is outside and needs someone to come to the door. They're there to check on you," said dispatcher, Campbell County.

One week later, 911 recordings are painting a clearer picture of the beginning. According to family, Delma Towler never heard that voicemail. In fact, it was impossible. She did not have her hearing aids in or glasses on.

"Delma, are you there? Hello," said a dispatcher in a second recording.

The death certificate tells the ending: Delma Towler took a bullet to the neck, pelvis and leg. Her body found in her sister's front yard. To make matters worse, her family says she was trying to get a supposed intruder out of her home. And they say this recording proves just that: "Delma," said the dispatcher, as Towler's dog Sugar is barking.

"What stands out to you?" we asked Clark.

"The dog barking. That tells me somebody was in that house," said Clark.

Scared, family says Towler grabbed her handgun firing warning shots into the ceiling.

But, law enforcement tell a different story. The State Police investigation says Towler pointed her gun at Altavista Police.

"Yes, this is Campbell County 911," said dispatcher. "We have officers outside of your residence. They advice me you're armed with a handgun. You need to put it away. It is the police department. They are trying to check on you."

The police department that responded to Towler's 911 call, in the end, took her life. Towler's family just wants the truth:

"I'm just numb," said Clark. "I feel lost. The world just feels empty without my mother in it."

The 911 recordings show Campbell County dispatchers tried a handful of times to contact Towler. But, family says that with no hearing aids, no glasses and a supposed intruder in her home, Towler was in no position to answer the voicemail.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Border Patrol agent fatally shoots California woman*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/09/29...est=latestnews



CHULA VISTA, Calif. –  A Border Patrol agent fatally shot a 32-year-old mother of five Friday in suburban San Diego as he rode on the hood of her car after she ran into him, authorities and family members said.

The agent fired after being driven several hundred yards on the hood, Chula Vista police Capt. Gary Wedge told The Associated Press. The woman was later identified in a police statement as Valeria Alvarado.

The shooting occurred about five miles north of the Mexican border as plainclothes agents were looking to serve a felony warrant in the area to someone other than Alvarado, Border Patrol Deputy Chief Rodney Scott told U-T San Diego.

Scott said the agent was stuck atop the car as Alvarado drove.

"Fearing for his life, he discharged his weapon to get the vehicle to stop," Scott said. No other agents fired.

Alvarado was declared dead at the scene, and the agent was taken to a hospital. His injuries were not clear.

After talking to investigators, family members including her husband and cousin told U-T San Diego that Alvarado was a housewife and mother of five children ranging from ages 3 to 17 who went by the name Monique.

"I love her to the fullest. That's my heart," husband Gilbert Alvarado said. "Where's the evidence my wife threatened a trained officer? I want justice."

Family members said Valeria Alvarado grew up in Chula Vista where the shooting took place but had been living about five miles away in the Southcrest neighborhood of San Diego, and they did not know why she was in her former hometown.

Hector Salazar, one of several neighbors who witnessed the incident, said he saw a man in civilian clothes on the hood of a black car aiming a gun at the windshield.

Salazar told U-T San Diego the man started pulling the trigger, and he heard about five shots. Moments later, other plainclothes agents approached the car, he said.

The person named in the warrant the agents were serving was not apprehended, Scott said.

The FBI and Chula Vista police are investigating.

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?se...rld&id=8830965

----------


## mport1

There must be a website where all of this can be documented in one place.  Or are there not enough servers for a site that large?

----------


## michaelwise

I want to see people taking their guns out and blowing those rogue cop $#@!s away.

The American people have to start sticking up for each other like this.

How else are these rogue cops going to learn their lesson?

----------


## mport1

> I want to see people taking their guns out and blowing those rogue cop $#@!s away.
> 
> The American people have to start sticking up for each other like this.
> 
> How else are these rogue cops going to learn their lesson?


Wow, terrible idea. Violence is not the answer. We must educate the population about liberty and use nonviolent means like civil disobedience and noncompliance.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Heroic Duluth Cop Richard Jouppi Assaults a Man in a Wheelchair*

Posted by William Grigg on October 2, 2012 03:51 PM

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...ml#more-122320

After reportedly getting into two drunken altercations on the evening of September 21, 50-year-old Antony Jon Jackson was taken to a detox center in Duluth, Minnesota. Officer Richard Jouppi and his partner were dispatched to Jackson’s home to take him to the facility. When they arrived, the intoxicated man was in a wheelchair.

As he was being processed at the facility, Jackson was surly and uncooperative. Surveillance video captured him making vaguely hostile statements about owning guns. The female staffer, who obviously deals with intoxicated people on a regular basis, didn’t appear particularly threatened by Jackson. Jouppi’s body language conveyed impatient disgust and growing hostility.

When the staffer told Jackson to take off his coat, the inebriated middle-aged man blurted something about “throwing” it at her.

“Throw it at me, and see what happens,” replied the young woman, who obviously didn’t take the drunk’s bluster seriously. As Jackson gathered the jacket to throw it, Jouppi closed in, grabbed the smaller man’s right wrist in a control hold, and pulled his arm back behind his head. This had the predictable — and, most likely, intended — effect of provoking Jackson to swipe pitifully at Jouppi’s face. Jouppi retaliated by slugging Jackson — who was, once again, in a wheelchair — at least four times. The heroic officer then threw Jackson face-down on the floor before mounting him.

“No! Dude!” exclaimed the female staffer.

*“Shut up — back up, or I’ll arrest you, too!” hissed Jouppi as he began to handcuff the victim. Feeling the weight of the staffer’s disapproval, or perhaps the residue of what was once his conscience, Jouppi immediately tried to rationalize his actions. “You don’t think people in a wheelchair can assault people?” he said to her. “Turns out he just did.”*

Jouppi’s female partner, not having the strength of character displayed by Officer Regina Tasca in a very similar situation, stood quietly in the corner as the assault unfolded.

“You get in two fights in one night, and then you assault the cops? You can rot!” Jouppi taunted his victim.  “For a man who claims to be so injured he can’t do anything, you really don’t have to be such an a**hole.”

In his official report, Jouppi whined that Jackson’s feeble swat at his face — which was, once again, a response to having his arm painfully wrenched behind his neck, “caused me to feel pain. I sought to take Jackson into custody and delivered two strikes to Jackson’s face as it was the only target presented to me at the time and in order to keep him from delivering more strikes.”

From this account, Jackson was a formidable pugilist — a veritable Bas Rutten, rather than a skinny, sickly, drunken, helpless 50-year-old man in a wheelchair. Police union attorney Fredric Bruno insists that Jackson “punched” Jouppi and that his threat to throw his jacket was “terroristic” in nature. (That description is more accurately applied to Jouppi's threat to kidnap the female staffer after she complained about the beating he had inflicted on Jackson.)

Because his unhallowed hand had touched the sanctified personage of Officer Jouppi, Jackson was originally charged with felony assault. That charge was dropped after the prosecutor reviewed the video. Jouppi — whose disciplinary problems and misconduct had resulted in a “Final and Last Chance Agreement” with the department last March — may be charged with fifth-degree misdemeanor assault for repeatedly slugging a man in a wheelchair.

Officer Jouppi, incidentally, is listed as an advisor to Duluth’s affiliate of the Police Explorers program.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wow, terrible idea. Violence is not the answer. We must educate the population about liberty and use nonviolent means like civil disobedience and noncompliance.


And when the state puts, or is going to put, a gun to your head and blow your brains out for failure to comply?

What then?

----------


## Captain Shays

Never forget Kelly Thomas. NEVER

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1499771.html

----------


## Captain Shays

NEVR forget Hope Steffi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xVP8XO1qKE

----------


## Captain Shays

Worse abuse than Rodney King

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5eOk...eature=related

----------


## mrsat_98

> I want to see people taking their guns out and blowing those rogue cop $#@!s away.
> 
> The American people have to start sticking up for each other like this.
> 
> How else are these rogue cops going to learn their lesson?



My neighbor winged one, but he got away. 

https://axiomamuse.wordpress.com/tag/fred-ensminger/

----------


## mport1

> And when the state puts, or is going to put, a gun to your head and blow your brains out for failure to comply?
> 
> What then?


I think using retaliatory violence against the state should only be considered in instances in which your life is in immediate, imminent danger.  Even then, it isn't likely to solve any problems but may just spare you some time.

----------


## LibForestPaul

The people wanted these "heroes". These "man in blue". They got them. Enjoy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Death Ruled Homicide For East Baltimore Man Who Died In Police Custody*

http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2012/1...olice-custody/

October 2, 2012 11:59 PM

BALTIMORE (WJZ)– He died in police custody and now the medical examiner has labeled Anthony Anderson’s death a homicide.

Mike Schuh has more on what’s in the autopsy report and reaction from the victim’s family.

Initially, police said he choked on drugs but according to this autopsy report, that’s not true. Now his family is demanding justice.

The report from the Office of the Medical Examiner confirms what the family of Anthony Anderson, 46, already believed. His death in police custody was ruled a homicide.

“We want these officers fired. We want them arrested and we want them convicted,” said Anderson’s sister, Nancy Harvey.

Anderson died Sept. 21 as he was leaving a liquor store near Montford Avenue and Biddle Street in East Baltimore.

Multiple witnesses say an officer investigating drugs grabbed Anderson from behind, hoisted him into the air and slammed him down on the pavement, leaving him unresponsive.

“They even got to the point they was trying to tell him to get up and they was kicking him. He never moved,” said a witness.

The official cause of death: massive internal bleeding from blunt force injuries, including a ruptured spleen and multiple fractured ribs. His family’s attorney says that justifies second-degree murder charges against the officer and a civil lawsuit.

“I’m hoping that this officer will not be treated any differently than anyone else who murders someone in the streets of Baltimore City, because that’s what this family and that’s what I consider it to be,” said J. Wyndal Gordon, the family’s attorney.

Anderson’s death sparked protests, marches and cries of police brutality. Police say it’s all still under investigation.

“We just want to make it clear that we do not have a problem with the Baltimore City police department. We have a problem with the officers that brutally attacked Tony. We have a problem with the officers that made jokes. We have a problem with the officers that did not get him medical assistance when he needed it,” Harvey said.

A spokesman says after the investigation is over, the city state’s attorney will decide what, if any, charges should be filed against the officers involved. There’s no timetable on when that could happen.

The police union president told WJZ’s media partner, The Baltimore Sun, he believes the evidence will show the officers followed police protocol in taking down Anderson and that he died as a result of his fall.

----------


## Origanalist

King County prosecutors will not pursue criminal charges against a Seattle police officer who shot and killed a homeless woodcarver in August, Prosecutor Dan Satterberg said Wednesday morning. 

Announcing his decision on the controversial shooting, Satterberg said the evidence gathered does not support state charges against Officer Ian Birk in the slaying of John T. Williams. 

That decision drew criticism from the Williams family attorneys, who suggested Satterberg took Birk at his word while ignoring other witnesses to the shooting.

Calling the shooting "troubling," Satterberg said that the "obvious and legally available defenses" -- chiefly that there is no evidence indicating Birk acted with malice toward Williams, as required by state law -- would leave a jury with only one decision if asked to convict Birk.

"A jury would be compelled to find Officer Birk not guilty," Satterberg said.

"There is no evidence to show malice," the elected prosecutor continued. "There's no evidence to refute Officer Birk's claim that he acted in good faith."

Minutes after Satterberg announced his decision, Seattle Police Chief John Diaz released a firearms review board report finding that Birk's actions were not justified. Another top police official called the shooting "egregious," and Seattle City Councilman Tim Burgess suggested Birk ought to be fired.

Birk shot and killed Williams, 50, during daylight hours on Aug. 30 after confronting him at the intersection of Boren Avenue and Howell Street in downtown Seattle. Birk later told a jury at a non-binding shooting inquest that Williams was carrying an open knife; Birk fired seconds after telling Willaims to drop the knife. 

Satterberg went on to note that he understands why the shooting caused concern among the public. He said he shared that concern, but asserted that a fruitless criminal prosecution would not be appropriate.

"The officer seems to have made serious tactical errors that compounded the danger to others and himself," Satterberg said. 

"By his own actions, Officer Birk closed the distance between himself and the man with a knife."

A homeless man often seen carving wood on Seattle streets, Williams death was portrayed by his family and others as police brutality and prompted protests around the city. 

A non-binding shooting inquest saw a King County jury split on whether the Aug. 30 shooting was justified. Jurors returned mixed decisions on whether Williams actually posed a threat to Birk, or whether Birk saw the other man as a threat. 

Witnesses to the shooting testified that Williams -- a heavy drinker who had mental health problems -- wasn't threatening the officer and that Birk may have fired in haste. Birk, however, maintained that he feared for his life and had to shoot Williams. 

The shooting has drawn public criticism, with Williams' supporters demanding Birk be charged with murder in the killing. The slaying was the most publicized incident in a series of violent interactions between citizens and Seattle police that have prompted a federal investigation of the department on a number of issues, presumably including Williams' death.

In a statement Wednesday, attorneys for Williams' family faulted Satterberg's decision and claimed that video of the moments before the shooting shows Birk acted with malice.

"Satterberg's decision not to bring any charges against Ian Birk for killing the late John T. Williams is wrong about the facts, wrong about the law and wrong as a matter of public policy," the attorneys said in a statement.

Birk, who was hired the Seattle Police Department in 2008, was told in November to surrender his gun and badge. He was not armed with a Taser when the shooting occurred.

City Councilman Bruce Harrell sharply criticized Satterberg's decision.

"I am very disappointed in the King County Prosecutor's decision not to file criminal charges regarding the death of Mr. John T. Williams. This matter demonstrates that changes to state law regarding the Public Inquest proceedings should be made," Harrell said in a statement. "Officer Birk should be disciplined to the fullest extent provided under the internal process used by the City of Seattle...We must adopt a zero tolerance culture relative to the unlawful use of force. " 

Mayor Mike McGinn has scheduled a Wednesday afternoon news conference to discuss the case.


Satterberg: State law would not support charge

Speaking Wednesday, Satterberg cited a 25-year-old state law mandating that police officers not by held criminally liable for using deadly force if they acted "without malice and a good faith belief" that their actions were justified. 

In Birk's case, Satterberg said a jury could not possibly find, unanimously and beyond a reasonable doubt, that the officer acted with malice or that he did not believe Williams was going to attack him. The prosecutor noted that whether Williams actually intended to hurt anyone remains an unanswerable question, but that Birk's perception of a threat would establish reasonable doubt and demand an acquittal if he was charged. 

Satterberg also dismissed the suggestion that filing charges against Birk would serve some public good, that doing so would rebuild trust lost do to the shooting. But, he said, the facts of the case simply would not support a conviction.

"There is no evidence to show malice," Satterberg said. "There is no evidence to refute Officer Birk's claim that he acted in good faith. There is simply no evidence to overcome the strong legislative directive not to prosecute a police officer under these circumstances."

Satterberg went on to acknowledge that the shooting has caused significant concerns in the community. He said he personally received 1,200 e-mails on the matter, and has met with representatives for the Williams' family. 

"I understand the concerns of many community members who are deeply disturbed by this shooting, and I understand why many are calling for accountability from this officer, and actions by the city to bridge a deep divide of mistrust," Satterberg said. "But I must also follow the law of the state, and the directive of the Legislature, and I will not file criminal charges when the law clearly permits a police officer to make a good faith mistake, however tragic and terrible."

Attorneys for Williams' family argued that Satterberg placed undue weight on Birk's testimony and ignored statements from other witnesses. They also faulted Satterberg for relying in part on the inquest jury decision, which they described as "badly flawed."

"Its only function now seems to be to protect police officers from the consequences of their wrongful actions and to give politicians cover for their decisions to do nothing about it," the attorneys said in a statement released Wednesday afternoon.

The attorneys went on to contend Satterberg's decision could be reversed at a later date, as there is no statute of limitations on murder in Washington.


Decision follows split inquest

Satterberg's announcement followed a split decision by an inquest jury asked to review the case in a non-binding inquiry into the facts of the shooting.

Four of eight jurors said they believed Birk thought Williams posed a threat during the Aug. 30 incident. Three couldn't determine whether he did. Only one juror believed Williams actually posed a threat.

Speaking after the inquest, Williams' older brother, Rick, said his brother didn't have enough time to react. He questioned how the decision to shoot could have been made so quickly. 

An attorney for the Williams family, Andrea Brenneke, said after the inquest that the family plans to honor John. T. Williams by creating a large totem pole in a design that he. 

"In terms of the process that exists," Brenneke said after the inquest, "we're pleased that it's over and that the findings are consistent with what we understand, which was that Mr. Williams was walking along the street with the tools of his trade as a carver and as no threat to anyone."

Buck said he thought the jurors used hindsight to determine that Williams was drunk when he was shot to death, and that he couldn't fully understand the situation -- something the officer didn't know when he fired. A police-cruiser video of the incident, Buck said, showed Williams had ample time to put the knife down during the confrontation with the officer.

"Four seconds is an eternity in a deadly force scenario," Buck said.

Buck also said jurors didn't get the full picture of Williams. 

Multiple police videos from early August 2010, the same month Williams was shot, show the carver appearing drunk. In one case, at Dick's Drive-In on Capitol Hill, Williams was recorded swearing at an officer and saying, "I'll (expletive) kill you, all you police force." 

During the inquest, several witnesses testified that Williams wasn't threatening Birk during the incident, and some said they thought Birk acted more aggressively than they would have expected in that situation. 

Tim Ford, the attorney for Williams' family, repeatedly pointed out that no witnesses reported seeing Williams threaten or attack anyone on Aug. 30. Buck countered that no witness had a clear view or recollection of everything that happened.

From the witness stand, Birk said Williams didn't look confused, didn't put his hands up and didn't show any sign he would comply with the officer's order to drop the knife. The officer told the court he didn't think Williams' initial look back was a sign of compliance, and that it would have been a stretch for Williams to place the knife on a nearby wall. 

Birk contended he was left with no other reasonable alternative but to shoot Williams.

"I utilized all the time I felt that I had," said Birk, 27. "But the situation escalated certainly more quickly than I could have known or predicted."

Check the Seattle 911 crime blog for more Seattle crime news. Visit seattlepi.com's home page for more Seattle news.


Earlier coverage of the Williams shooting inquest is linked below:


GALLERY: Photos, evidence submitted at inquest 


VIDEO: Reaction at John Williams shooting inquest 


What did jurors decide in the police shooting inquest? 


Williams' brother testifies in fatal cop shooting inquest 


Witness accounts differ from cop's version of fatal shooting 


Witness: Man shot by cop didn't appear threatening 


Seattle officer: I had no 'reasonable alternative' but to shoot woodcarver 


AUDIO: Hear Birk describe shooting John T. Williams 


Why is the first part of the patrol car video silent? 

« Previous1|2|3Next »


Read more: http://www.seattlepi.com/local/artic...#ixzz28IJaV7HX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




The city of Seattle will pay $1.5 million to settle claims brought by the family of John T. Williams, the woodcarver shot to death by police Officer Ian Birk Aug. 30, 2010.

The settlement was reached after a mediation involving representatives of the Williams estate, Williams' mother and the city. The payment will go to Williams' estate and his mother, according to the City Attorney's Office.

Under the terms of the agreement, the city will pay part of the money in trust for Williams' mother and part of the money into the registry of the court, which will hold the money in escrow while distribution issues are resolved.

The court will approve the appropriate distribution of the money and a special representative will be appointed to represent any other potential heirs, although none has been found or come forward, the City Attorney's Office said in a statement.

The carving of a pole honoring Williams began in March at Seattle Center. The city is providing the Seattle Center carving space through this month between Experience Music Project and the Center House. After April, it’s expected to move to Waterfront Park south of the Seattle Aquarium.The pole, made from a 40-foot cedar log, is expected to be permanently erected in Seattle after it’s completed.

In February, Mayor Mike McGinn declared Feb. 27 John T. Williams Day in Seattle.

“This is one step towards justice, but it is only a step,” Williams’ brother, Rick, said of the $1.5 million settlement in a statement released Friday by the City Attorney’s Office. “Nothing can make up for the loss of my brother.”

Williams was killed in an Aug. 30, 2010, police shooting ruled unjustified by the Police Department's Firearms Review Board. Birk, resigned Feb. 16 after King County Prosecutor Dan Satterberg announced charges would not be filed in the incident. Click here to read more about Satterberg’s decision.

Deputy Chief Clark Kimerer called many of Birk's actions "egregious." Other police brass said Birk was right to make contact with Williams that day, but said that the young officer should have called for backup, didn't properly assess the risks and shouldn't have used deadly force.

That decision has sparked several protests, including some violent acts. But the Williams family has spoken against violence.

The Department of Justice's Civil Rights Division is conducing a review of facts in the 2010 fatal shooting of John T. Williams to see if Birk violated civil rights laws.

The investigation is separate from one also announced in late March. In that investigation, the federal Justice Department is reviewing department records and other sources to see if there's a pattern or practice of violating  federal laws by Seattle police.

Williams has been described as a celebrated, seventh-generation carver who at times sold his work to Ye Olde Curiosity Shop on the Seattle waterfront.

But less than a week before his fatal shooting by a Seattle police officer, Williams was recorded threatening to kill police officers.

In 2009 prosecutors described him as having 30 criminal convictions over two decades, including lewd conduct and indecent exposure. Three days before his death, Williams, a chronic inebriate, was cited for drinking in public.

Read earlier coverage of the Williams shooting below:

Police shooting: Day of anger, emotion and surprise 
No charges in woodcarver shooting by Seattle police officer 
VIDEO: McGinn's reaction to John T. Williams case 
Police brass: Shooting was unjustified and 'egregious' 
Review: Birk didn't have cause believe Williams a threat 
Native Americans: McGinn has lost control of police dept. 
Burgess: Birk should not remain on force 
GALLERY: Photos, evidence submitted at inquest 
VIDEO: Reaction at John Williams shooting inquest 
What did jurors decide in the police shooting inquest? 
Williams' brother testifies in fatal cop shooting inquest 
Witness accounts differ from cop's version of fatal shooting 
Witness: Man shot by cop didn't appear threatening 
Seattle officer: I had no 'reasonable alternative' but to shoot woodcarver 
AUDIO: Hear Birk describe shooting John T. Williams 
Why is the first part of the patrol car video silent? 
Prosecutor: No grand jury in John T. Williams case 


Read more: http://www.seattlepi.com/local/artic...#ixzz28IQzO2Xe

----------


## Origanalist

A man was fatally shot by police in downtown Seattle on Monday afternoon, according to police.

The shooting occurred on the northwest corner of Boren Ave. and E. Howell St. at approximately 4:15 p.m.

Police said an officer was on patrol when he spotted a man sitting on the sidewalk, whittling, and approached him. 

The officer told the man to drop the knife several times, police said, but instead of doing so, he stood up. When the man refused to heed to his commands, the officer opened fire and hit the man. 

The unidentified man was fatally injured. Nearby witnesses said they heard as many as five shots being fired. 

"It was rapid succession of five or six shots, straight to the chest. It was point blank," said one witness who wished to remain anonymous. 

According to city code, it is unlawful for anyone to "carry concealed or unconcealed on his or her person any dangerous knife, or carry concealed on his or her person any deadly weapon other than a firearm."

The code qualifies "any dangerous knife" as "any fixed-blade knife and any other knife having a blade more than three and one-half inches in length."

The name of the involved officer has not been released, but Seattle Police Chief John Diaz did comment on his performance. 

"He's considered a very good officer. He has a good record," he said. 

The officer involved in the shooting has been placed on paid administrative leave as is standard in such cases. 

The incident will be reviewed by what the chief calls a shooting review board.


http://downtownseattle.komonews.com/...ly-shot-police

----------


## jcannon98188

> A man was fatally shot by police in downtown Seattle on Monday afternoon, according to police.
> 
> The shooting occurred on the northwest corner of Boren Ave. and E. Howell St. at approximately 4:15 p.m.
> 
> Police said an officer was on patrol when he spotted a man sitting on the sidewalk, whittling, and approached him. 
> 
> The officer told the man to drop the knife several times, police said, but instead of doing so, he stood up. When the man refused to heed to his commands, the officer opened fire and hit the man. 
> 
> The unidentified man was fatally injured. Nearby witnesses said they heard as many as five shots being fired. 
> ...



I remember this case. Still pisses me off to this day. Wasn't the man deaf?

----------


## Origanalist

> I remember this case. Still pisses me off to this day. Wasn't the man deaf?


I think that was the killing posted just above it.
------------------

Family: Man shot by police was deaf in left ear

The man fatally shot in confrontation with a police officer Monday afternoon after he refused to follow police orders was deaf in his left ear, the man's brothers said Wednesday.

John T. Williams, 50, was shot about 4:15 p.m. at Howell Street and Boren Avenue after police say Officer Ian D. Birk' yelled three times for him to drop a knife and Williams did not.

Birk, 27, stopped his patrol car and activated his emergency lights after investigators said he saw Williams working with the knife on a board. Police say Williams, standing about nine feet away, refused the officer's orders in the confrontation that lasted about a minute. 

Birk fired the four rounds from his service weapon and Williams died at the scene. The officer was not armed with a Taser.

Video from Birk's patrol car did not show the shooting, but recorded audio from the microphone the officer wore, investigators said. Police Chief John Diaz said investigators were looking for additional video that may have been taken in the area showing the fatal shooting.



Read more: http://www.seattlepi.com/local/artic...#ixzz28IlD7kuf

Here's another news story on it, unbelievable.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Noel Polanco, Unarmed Man Killed By NYPD, Was National Guardsman* 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...6pLid%3D215798

NEW YORK -- An unarmed 22-year-old man shot and killed by a New York City police officer during a traffic stop in Queens Thursday morning was a member of the New York Army National Guard, authorities said.

Police said Noel Polanco was speeding and driving erratically near LaGuardia Airport just after 5 a.m. when he was pulled over by officers. New York Police Department sources initially told news outlets that as two officers approached the car, Polanco reached under his seat, prompting Detective Hassam Handy to shoot him once in the stomach. Polanco died shortly after being taken to a nearby hospital.

No weapons were recovered from the car, but a hand drill was found under the driver's seat, police said.

NYPD spokesman Paul Browne said Thursday afternoon that a passenger in the car described as false the initial account that Polanco reached under the seat.

“The last thing she saw was his hands on the steering wheel,” Browne told The New York Post.

The shooting is now under investigation by Queens District Attorney Richard Brown, a spokeswoman for his office confirmed.

Amanda Reyes, Polanco's sister, was shaken when reached by The Huffington Post on her brother's cell phone. She said her father had died earlier this year.

"I already lost my father three months ago, and now my brother?" Reyes said. "There's nothing to say. I have nothing to say. I just feel hurt. There's only hurt."

Reyes said she had been told little about the shooting, but she rebuked the police for killing her brother.

"They did not have a right," Reyes said. "No, they did not have a right," she repeated, choking back a sob.

Her entire family was in shock, said Reyes.

According to an Army spokesman, Polanco enlisted in the New York Army National Guard in April 2008 and was assigned to the 156th Engineer Company out of Kingston, N.Y. He did not serve in Iraq or Afghanistan and had no record of misbehavior. He lived in LeFrak City in Queens.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cop pepper sprays 47 kids at school.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...arted-to-fight

----------


## Origanalist

> Cop pepper sprays 47 kids at school.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...arted-to-fight


Oh $#@!, the title *does* say abuse, doesn't it? I could spend the whole week posting in that case.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Damn right it is Steve, damn right it is.

Oh, you didn't mean it that way, you meant to say that "this is America and $#@! like this isn't supposed to happen here"?

Where have you been Steve, where have you been?



*Terrorized family: SWAT team raids wrong home*

6:13 AM, Oct 5, 2012

http://www.delawareonline.com/articl...nclick_check=1

MIDDLETOWN — Steve Tuppeny was in the garage of his Middletown home having a smoke at 6:15 a.m., his wife and daughter asleep inside, when the Wilmington SWAT officers made their move.

Dressed in black, several officers rushed Tuppeny, ordered him to lie face down on the ground and handcuffed him. Other SWAT officers smashed the storm door in the front of the Tuppenys’ two-story colonial-style home, then used a battering ram to break through the red front door.

Jennifer Tuppeny, a teacher at Marbrook Elementary School near Prices Corner, said she was asleep upstairs when officers threw open the door to her darkened bedroom and ordered her at gunpoint to get up.

The couple’s 8-year-old daughter was awakened out of a “dead sleep” by “men dressed in black with guns shining flashlights in her face,” Jennifer Tuppeny said.

Police carried out the early morning raid in search of a man whom they called a “person of interest” in a homicide. The man, in a Sept. 19 court appearance, had said he lived at the Tuppenys’ address in the 100 block of Willow Grove Mill Drive. Police had a search warrant authorizing them to obtain a DNA sample.

The man was located later Thursday in Smyrna, was given a DNA swab and released, said Wilmington police spokesman Officer Mark Ivey. Police did not release his name, and Ivey said late Thursday afternoon that the man is neither a defendant nor a suspect.

“The person of interest had resided at the residence and provided court officials with this address within the last month indicating he currently lived there,” Ivey said in a statement released Thursday afternoon. *“In compliance with standard operating procedure, officers verified that the person of interest was no longer residing at the home and did not search the residence any further.”*

By that time, Steve Tuppeny said, his family had been terrorized.

*“I’m lying on the garage floor at gunpoint and they are invading my home terrorizing my family,” Tuppeny said. “This is America. We’re innocent people here.”*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just another isolated incident...


*Salt Lake police raid wrong home, point gun at elderly woman* 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55...-lake.html.csp

By nate carlisle

Last Updated Oct 05 2012 10:26 pm

Narcotics detectives in Salt Lake City on Wednesday used a battering ram to knock down a door and execute a search warrant on the wrong house, frightening the home’s 76-year-old resident.

"This was a mistake," Police Chief Chris Burbank said Friday. "It should not have happened."

The woman living at the home near 200 E. Hubbard Ave. (935 South) was not injured, though a police officer pointed a gun at her as officers entered the home. Burbank said he has placed one officer on administrative leave while the police department investigates how the mistake was made.

The woman’s grown son, Raymond Zaelit, spoke briefly with The Tribune on Friday. He said a police officer pointed a gun at her, asked if she had a gun and then asked if she had drugs. She answered no to both. His mother was home alone at the time.

"She was petrified," Zaelit said. "She didn’t know what to think."

"This was traumatizing to her," Zaelit added.

Burbank on Friday emphasized the woman and her family were never drug suspects.

The search warrant was executed about 10 p.m. Wednesday by the Salt Lake City Metro Narcotics Task Force. The task force is composed of agents from the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and detectives from police departments across Salt Lake County. However, Burbank said it was detectives from the Salt Lake City Police Department who obtained the search warrant. Burbank said his department was taking responsibility for the error.

Burbank declined to specify what kind of drugs detectives were seeking or who was the actual target of the warrant. Search warrants in Utah are typically sealed for 20 days after they are executed and returned to the court which issued them. Burbank said the incorrect address searched by police "was very close" to the correct location, but detectives did not go there after the erroneous search, feeling they had lost the element of surprise.

The task force received what’s called a "no knock" search warrant, meaning a judge gave police permission to force their way inside the house without announcing themselves. Judges issue such warrants when police have demonstrated people inside the house are a danger or could quickly destroy the evidence.

Although a gun was pointed at the woman, Burbank said she was never placed in handcuffs. Detectives did not thoroughly search the house.

"They realized this does not look right," Burbank said.

Before obtaining warrants to search a home for drugs, police typically obtain evidence of drugs or drug crimes there, then conduct surveillance on the home and provide the judge with an address and physical description of the home. Burbank said the department’s investigation will determine how the mistake was made.

"We did not do our due diligence on this one," Burbank said.

Burbank said he met with the family Thursday morning to apologize and said the police department would pay for any damage. Burbank, who has spent about 20 years at the department in various capacities, said Friday he is not aware of any similar mistake by Salt Lake City officers.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Campus officer kills naked freshman at University of South Alabama*

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/07/justic...html?hpt=hp_t3


(CNN) -- Authorities are investigating why a University of South Alabama officer fatally shot an 18-year-old freshman who they say was naked and acting erratically outside the campus police station early Saturday.
With few details of the shooting, the student's mother and one of his friends said they could not understand how a six-year varsity wrestler and good-natured teenager could have died under such strange and sad circumstances.
According to a statement from the school, the campus police officer heard a loud banging noise on a window at the station at 1:23 a.m. CT (2:23 a.m. ET) Saturday. When he left the station to investigate, the school said, "he was confronted by a muscular, nude man who was acting erratically."
The man, later identified as Gilbert Thomas Collar, of Wetumpka, Alabama, repeatedly rushed and verbally challenged the officer in a fighting stance, the school said.
The officer, whose name hasn't been released, drew his weapon and ordered Collar to stop, the school said. The officer retreated several times to try to calm the situation.
"When the individual continued to rush toward the officer in a threatening manner and ignored the officer's repeated commands to stop, the officer fired one shot with his police sidearm, which struck the chest of the assailant," the school statement said. "The individual fell to the ground, but he got up once more and continued to challenge the officer further before collapsing and expiring."
Collar's mother, Bonnie, said the two people who called her with the news of her son -- someone from the school and another involved in the investigation -- did not mention that her son was trying to attack anyone when he was shot.
"He was wearing no clothes and he was obviously not in his right mind," she told CNN. "No one said that he had attacked anybody, and obviously he was not armed. He was completely naked."
Bonnie Collar said she did not know why her son was acting that way when he was killed. She said he weighed 135 pounds and was 5-foot-7 with a wrestler's build.
"The first thing on my mind is, freshman kids do stupid things, and campus police should be equipped to handle activity like that without having to use lethal force," she said.
Campus police immediately contacted the district attorney's office to request an external investigation, and the Mobile County Sheriff's Department will assist, the school said.
The officer has been placed on paid administrative leave pending the outcome of internal and external investigations, according to the school, which enrolls about 15,000 students.
Investigators are looking at security camera tape of the shooting, Collar's mother said. CNN's calls about the tape were referred to school spokesman Keith Ayers, who did not immediately return a message seeking comment.
Earlier Saturday, Ayers called it a "campus tragedy" for the university family but offered no other details, citing the active investigation.
One of Collar's oldest friends was Chris Estes, 18. He said the boys became friends at age 5 and grew up playing baseball together. Along with their friend Jared, they became three best friends with the slogan "JGC for life," Estes told CNN by e-mail.
"Gil was a very 'chill' guy, mellow and easy going," Estes wrote. "That's why I don't understand the story that he attacked the cop. He got along with anybody at school no matter who you were. He could always have a conversation with anyone. As many times as I've hung out with Gil, I've never seen aggression in him, especially not towards a cop."
As the boys grew up in Wetumpka, Estes said, Collar stopped playing baseball to focus more on his dominant sport, wrestling. Collar's mother said he was a two-time state qualifier in wrestling, and Estes said he could have wrestled at the collegiate level if he chose.
"Gil loved to hang out with friends, he loved having a good time and made the best out of every situation, always keeping his head up," said Estes, who stayed behind to attend nearby Auburn University at Montgomery.
Estes said it's unfortunate he didn't go off to college with his friend. "If I did, I think the whole situation would have been avoided," he said.
Collar's mother said their hometown of nearly 8,000 people is in disbelief about the shooting. On Twitter, some used the hashtag #WetuFam (Wetumpka Family) on Saturday in remembering Collar.
"Our entire community is in shock because this is so different than his demeanor and his personality that we've seen for the 18 years that he's been on this earth," she said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Mom says teen son shot dead was autistic*

Grieving woman describes chaos just hours after teen's death
UPDATED 4:51 PM EDT Oct 04, 2012

http://www.wpbf.com/news/south-flori...z/-/index.html

BOYNTON BEACH, Fla. —

Just hours after her son was shot dead by a Palm Beach County Sheriff's deputy, Linda Camberdella lay in a hospital bed and told WPBF 25 News reporter Terri Parker that her autistic son has had behavioral problems in the past.

But she insisted he wasn't attacking her.

INTERVIEW WITH TEEN'S MOM: Part I | Part II | Part III

"My son suffers from seizures and they just murdered him," Camberdella said of her 18-year-old son, Michael Camberdella. "They just killed him."

Camberdella described the mayhem outside her Boynton Beach home, from where multiple 911 calls were made, prompting a rush to the scene by law-enforcement officers who ended up using deadly force.

More From WPBF: Email alerts | Mobile | Social

"The cop got out of the car and just started shooting six times," she said. "(My son) had no weapons, he had no nothing."

Sheriff Ric Bradshaw told Parker shortly after noon what 911 callers told dispatchers, that the teen was armed with a hammer and hedge clippers.

"He was nervous because he's afraid of police and he suffers from depression and he's, he's autistic," she said. "My son is autistic. He has significant brain damage."

Bradshaw said officials from the State Attorney's Office were at the scene to monitor the investigation.

----------


## jay_dub

A little old, but this is from my home town. A man beat to death by police while in their custody.

Video at link.

http://www.care2.com/news/member/101960828/3324166

Text of complaint in resulting lawsuit.

http://www.wlox.com/Global/story.asp?s=4635036

----------


## Anti Federalist

So says a NYC cop caught on tape during a grossly illegal "stop and frisk" stop.

No, the term "police state" is not overused.

With this happening 1800 times a day in NYC alone, yes, it's a police state.

Of course, weak white people just mindless comply, so that would explain why they compare these stops to "getting stuck in traffic" rather than what they should treat them as:

A gross and outrageous affront to their liberty in addition to an uneeded, deadly dangerous encounter with an amped up LEO willing to CFC your ass to death.


*Stopped-and-Frisked: 'For Being a F**king Mutt'*

http://www.thenation.com/article/170...ing-mutt-video

October 8, 2012   

Exclusive audio obtained by The Nation of a stop-and-frisk carried out by the New York Police Department freshly reveals the discriminatory and unprofessional way in which this controversial policy is being implemented on the city’s streets.

On June 3, 2011, three plainclothes New York City Police officers stopped a Harlem teenager named Alvin and two of the officers questioned and frisked him while the third remained in their unmarked car. Alvin secretly captured the interaction on his cell phone, and the resulting audio is one of the only known recordings of stop-and-frisk in action.

In the course of the two-minute recording, the officers give no legally valid reason for the stop, use racially charged language and threaten Alvin with violence. Early in the stop, one of the officers asks, “You want me to smack you?” When Alvin asks why he is being threatened with arrest, the other officer responds, “For being a $#@!ing mutt.” Later in the stop, while holding Alvin’s arm behind his back, the first officer says, “Dude, I’m gonna break your $#@!in’ arm, then I’m gonna punch you in the $#@!in’ face.”  

“He grabbed me by my bookbag and he started pushing me down. So I’m going backwards like down the hill and he just kept pushing me, pushing me, it looked like he we was going to hit me,” Alvin recounts. “I felt like they was trying to make me resist or fight back.”

Alvin’s treatment at the hands of the officers may be disturbing but it is not uncommon. According to their own stop-and-frisk data, the NYPD stops more than 1,800 New Yorkers a day. A New York Times analysis recently determined that more than 20 percent of those stops involve the use of force. And these are only the numbers that the Department records.  Anecdotal evidence suggests both figures are much higher.

In this video, exclusive to TheNation.com, Alvin describes his experience of the stop, and working NYPD officers come forward to explain the damage stop-and-frisk has done to their profession and their relationship to the communities they serve. The emphasis on racking up stops has also hindered what many officers consider to be the real work they should be doing on the streets. The video sheds unprecedented light on a practice, cheered on by Mayor Michael Bloomberg and Police Commissioner Ray Kelly, that has put the city’s young people of color in the department’s crosshairs.

Those who haven’t experienced the policy first-hand “have likened Stops to being stuck in an elevator, or in traffic,” says Darius Charney, senior staff attorney at the Center for Constitutional Rights. “This is not merely an inconvenience, as the Department likes to describe it. This is men with guns surrounding you in the street late at night when you’re by yourself. You ask why and they curse you out and rough you up.”

“The tape brings to light what so many New Yorkers have experienced in the shadows at the hands of the NYPD,” says Ben Jealous, President of the NAACP. “It is time for Mayor Bloomberg to come to grips with the scale of the damage his policies have inflicted on our children and their families. No child should have to grow up fearing both the cops and the robbers.”

“This audio confirms what we’ve been hearing from communities of color, again and again,” says Donna Lieberman, executive director of the NYCLU. “They are repeatedly subjected to abusive and disrespectful treatment at the hands of the NYPD. This explains why so many young people don’t trust the police and won’t help the police,” she adds. “It’s not good for law enforcement and not good for the individuals who face this harassment.”

The audio also betrays the seeming arbitrariness of stops and the failure of some police officers to fully comprehend or be able to articulate a clear motivation for carrying out a practice they’re asked to repeat on a regular basis.

And, according to Charney, the only thing the police officers do with clarity during this stop is announce its unconstitutionality.

“We’ve long been claiming that, under this department’s administration, if you’re a young black or Latino kid, walking the street at night you’re automatically a suspicious person,” says Charney, who is leading a class-action lawsuit challenging the NYPD’s stop-and-frisk practices. “The police deny those claims, when asked. ‘No, that’s not the reason we’re stopping them.’ But they’re actually admitting it here [on the audio recording]. The only reason they give is: ‘You were looking back at us…’ That does not rise to the level of reasonable suspicion, and there’s a clear racial animus when they call him a ‘mutt.’”

The audio was recently played at a meeting of The Morris Justice Project, a group of Bronx residents who have organized around the issue of stop-and-frisk and have been compiling data on people’s interactions with police. Jackie Robinson, mother of two boys, expected not to be surprised when told about the contents of the recording. “It’s stuff we’ve all heard before,” she said at the gathering. Yet Robinson visibly shuddered at one of the audio’s most violent passages. She had heard plenty about these encounters, but had never actually listened to one in action.

“As a mother, it bothers you,” says Robinson. “The police are the ones we’re supposed to turn to when something bad happens. Of all the things I have to worry about when my kids walk out the door, I don’t want to have to worry about them being harmed by the police. It makes you feel like you can’t protect your children. Something has to be done.”

Officers who carry out such belligerent stops face little accountability under the NYPD’s current structure. The department is one of New York City’s last agencies to operate without independent oversight, leaving officers with no safe place to file complaints about police practice and systemic problems.

“An independent inspector general would be in a position to review NYPD policies and practices—like the recorded stop-and-frisk shown here—to see whether the police are violating New Yorkers’ rights and whether the program is in fact yielding benefits,” says the Brennan Center’s Faiza Patel. “An inspector general would not hinder the NYPD’s ability to fight crime, but would help build a stronger, more effective force.”

NYPD spokespeople have said that stop-and-frisk is necessary to keep crime down and guns off the street. But those assertions are increasingly being contradicted by the department’s own officers, who are beginning to speak out about a pervasive culture of number-chasing.

Two officers from two different precincts in two separate boroughs spoke to The Nation about the same types of pressures put on officers to meet numerical goals or face disciplinary action and retaliation. Most chillingly, both officers use the word “hunt” when describing the relentless quest for summonses, stops and arrests.

“The civilian population, they’re being hunted by us,” says an officer with more than ten years on the job. “Instead of being protected by us, they’re being hunted and we’re being hated.”

The focus on numbers, and the rewards for those who meet quotas has created an atmosphere, another veteran officer says, in which cops compete to see who can get the highest numbers, and it can lead to the kind of arbitrary stop that quickly became violent in this recording.

“It’s really bad,” says the officer after listening to the audio recording. “It’s not a good thing at all. But it’s really common, I’m sorry to say. It doesn’t have to be like that.”

Lieberman from the NYCLU agrees: “It’s time for the Mayor and the Police Commissioner to stop trying to scare New Yorkers into accepting this kind of abuse, and to recognize that there is a problem.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

So says a NYC cop caught on tape during a grossly illegal "stop and frisk" stop.

No, the term "police state" is not overused.

With this happening 1800 times a day in NYC alone, yes, it's a police state.

Of course, weak white people just mindless comply, so that would explain why they compare these stops to "getting stuck in traffic" rather than what they should treat them as:

A gross and outrageous affront to their liberty in addition to an uneeded, deadly dangerous encounter with an amped up LEO willing to CFC your ass to death.


*Stopped-and-Frisked: 'For Being a F**king Mutt'*

http://www.thenation.com/article/170...ing-mutt-video

October 8, 2012   

Exclusive audio obtained by The Nation of a stop-and-frisk carried out by the New York Police Department freshly reveals the discriminatory and unprofessional way in which this controversial policy is being implemented on the citys streets.

On June 3, 2011, three plainclothes New York City Police officers stopped a Harlem teenager named Alvin and two of the officers questioned and frisked him while the third remained in their unmarked car. Alvin secretly captured the interaction on his cell phone, and the resulting audio is one of the only known recordings of stop-and-frisk in action.

In the course of the two-minute recording, the officers give no legally valid reason for the stop, use racially charged language and threaten Alvin with violence. Early in the stop, one of the officers asks, You want me to smack you? When Alvin asks why he is being threatened with arrest, the other officer responds, For being a $#@!ing mutt. Later in the stop, while holding Alvins arm behind his back, the first officer says, Dude, Im gonna break your $#@!in arm, then Im gonna punch you in the $#@!in face.  

He grabbed me by my bookbag and he started pushing me down. So Im going backwards like down the hill and he just kept pushing me, pushing me, it looked like he we was going to hit me, Alvin recounts. I felt like they was trying to make me resist or fight back.

Alvins treatment at the hands of the officers may be disturbing but it is not uncommon. According to their own stop-and-frisk data, the NYPD stops more than 1,800 New Yorkers a day. A New York Times analysis recently determined that more than 20 percent of those stops involve the use of force. And these are only the numbers that the Department records.  Anecdotal evidence suggests both figures are much higher.

In this video, exclusive to TheNation.com, Alvin describes his experience of the stop, and working NYPD officers come forward to explain the damage stop-and-frisk has done to their profession and their relationship to the communities they serve. The emphasis on racking up stops has also hindered what many officers consider to be the real work they should be doing on the streets. The video sheds unprecedented light on a practice, cheered on by Mayor Michael Bloomberg and Police Commissioner Ray Kelly, that has put the citys young people of color in the departments crosshairs.

Those who havent experienced the policy first-hand have likened Stops to being stuck in an elevator, or in traffic, says Darius Charney, senior staff attorney at the Center for Constitutional Rights. This is not merely an inconvenience, as the Department likes to describe it. This is men with guns surrounding you in the street late at night when youre by yourself. You ask why and they curse you out and rough you up.

The tape brings to light what so many New Yorkers have experienced in the shadows at the hands of the NYPD, says Ben Jealous, President of the NAACP. It is time for Mayor Bloomberg to come to grips with the scale of the damage his policies have inflicted on our children and their families. No child should have to grow up fearing both the cops and the robbers.

This audio confirms what weve been hearing from communities of color, again and again, says Donna Lieberman, executive director of the NYCLU. They are repeatedly subjected to abusive and disrespectful treatment at the hands of the NYPD. This explains why so many young people dont trust the police and wont help the police, she adds. Its not good for law enforcement and not good for the individuals who face this harassment.

The audio also betrays the seeming arbitrariness of stops and the failure of some police officers to fully comprehend or be able to articulate a clear motivation for carrying out a practice theyre asked to repeat on a regular basis.

And, according to Charney, the only thing the police officers do with clarity during this stop is announce its unconstitutionality.

Weve long been claiming that, under this departments administration, if youre a young black or Latino kid, walking the street at night youre automatically a suspicious person, says Charney, who is leading a class-action lawsuit challenging the NYPDs stop-and-frisk practices. The police deny those claims, when asked. No, thats not the reason were stopping them. But theyre actually admitting it here [on the audio recording]. The only reason they give is: You were looking back at us That does not rise to the level of reasonable suspicion, and theres a clear racial animus when they call him a mutt.

The audio was recently played at a meeting of The Morris Justice Project, a group of Bronx residents who have organized around the issue of stop-and-frisk and have been compiling data on peoples interactions with police. Jackie Robinson, mother of two boys, expected not to be surprised when told about the contents of the recording. Its stuff weve all heard before, she said at the gathering. Yet Robinson visibly shuddered at one of the audios most violent passages. She had heard plenty about these encounters, but had never actually listened to one in action.

As a mother, it bothers you, says Robinson. The police are the ones were supposed to turn to when something bad happens. Of all the things I have to worry about when my kids walk out the door, I dont want to have to worry about them being harmed by the police. It makes you feel like you cant protect your children. Something has to be done.

Officers who carry out such belligerent stops face little accountability under the NYPDs current structure. The department is one of New York Citys last agencies to operate without independent oversight, leaving officers with no safe place to file complaints about police practice and systemic problems.

An independent inspector general would be in a position to review NYPD policies and practiceslike the recorded stop-and-frisk shown hereto see whether the police are violating New Yorkers rights and whether the program is in fact yielding benefits, says the Brennan Centers Faiza Patel. An inspector general would not hinder the NYPDs ability to fight crime, but would help build a stronger, more effective force.

NYPD spokespeople have said that stop-and-frisk is necessary to keep crime down and guns off the street. But those assertions are increasingly being contradicted by the departments own officers, who are beginning to speak out about a pervasive culture of number-chasing.

Two officers from two different precincts in two separate boroughs spoke to The Nation about the same types of pressures put on officers to meet numerical goals or face disciplinary action and retaliation. Most chillingly, both officers use the word hunt when describing the relentless quest for summonses, stops and arrests.

The civilian population, theyre being hunted by us, says an officer with more than ten years on the job. Instead of being protected by us, theyre being hunted and were being hated.

The focus on numbers, and the rewards for those who meet quotas has created an atmosphere, another veteran officer says, in which cops compete to see who can get the highest numbers, and it can lead to the kind of arbitrary stop that quickly became violent in this recording.

Its really bad, says the officer after listening to the audio recording. Its not a good thing at all. But its really common, Im sorry to say. It doesnt have to be like that.

Lieberman from the NYCLU agrees: Its time for the Mayor and the Police Commissioner to stop trying to scare New Yorkers into accepting this kind of abuse, and to recognize that there is a problem.

----------


## Mr. Perfidy

> says Ben Jealous, President of the NAACP.



...is that real?  hahahah

----------


## Anti Federalist

Sometimes, I just don't know what to say...

I mean, is there anybody left that buys this "land of the free" bull$#@! anymore?

If there are, I'm here to tell you, when government randomly grenades homes and kills people, you ain't living in a free country anymore.

Get a $#@!ing rope...



*Grenade burns sleeping girl as SWAT team raids Billings home*

http://missoulian.com/news/state-and...9bb2963f4.html

12 Oct. 2012

A 12-year-old girl suffered burns to one side of her body when a flash grenade went off next to her as a police SWAT team raided a West End home Tuesday morning.

"She has first- and second-degree burns down the left side of her body and on her arms," said the girl's mother, Jackie Fasching. "She's got severe pain. Every time I think about it, it brings tears to my eyes."

Medical staff at the scene tended to the girl afterward and then her mother drove her to the hospital, where she was treated and released later that day.

A photo of the girl provided by Fasching to The Gazette shows red and black burns on her side.

Police Chief Rich St. John said the 6 a.m. raid at 2128 Custer Ave., was to execute a search warrant as part of an ongoing narcotics investigation by the City-County Special Investigations Unit.

The grenade is commonly called a "flash-bang" and is used to disorient people with a bright flash, a loud bang and a concussive blast. It went off on the floor where the girl was sleeping. She was in her sister's bedroom near the window the grenade came through, Fasching said.

A SWAT member attached it to a boomstick, a metal pole that detonates the grenade, and stuck it through the bedroom window. St. John said the grenade normally stays on the boomstick so it goes off in a controlled manner at a higher level.

However, the officer didn't realize that there was a delay on the grenade when he tried to detonate it. He dropped it to move onto a new device, St. John said. The grenade fell to the floor and went off near the girl.

"It was totally unforeseen, totally unplanned and extremely regrettable," St. John said. "We certainly did not want a juvenile, or anyone else for that matter, to get injured."

On Thursday, Fasching took her daughter back to the hospital to have her wounds treated.

She questioned why police would take such actions with children in the home and why it needed a SWAT team.

"A simple knock on the door and I would've let them in," she said. "They said their intel told them there was a meth lab at our house. If they would've checked, they would've known there's not."

She and her two daughters and her husband were home at the time of the raid. She said her husband, who suffers from congenital heart disease and liver failure, told officers he would open the front door as the raid began and was opening it as they knocked it down.

When the grenade went off in the room, it left a large bowl-shaped dent in the wall and "blew the nails out of the drywall," Fasching said.

St. John said investigators did plenty of homework on the residence before deciding to launch the raid but didn't know children were inside.

"The information that we had did not have any juveniles in the house and did not have any juveniles in the room," he said. "We generally do not introduce these disorienting devices when they're present."

The decision to use a SWAT team was based on a detailed checklist the department uses when serving warrants.

Investigators consider dozens of items such as residents' past criminal convictions, other criminal history, mental illness and previous interactions with law enforcement.

Each item is assigned a point value and if the total exceeds a certain threshold, SWAT is requested. Then a commander approves or rejects the request.

In Tuesday's raid, the points exceeded the threshold and investigators called in SWAT.

"Every bit of information and intelligence that we have comes together and we determine what kind of risk is there," St. John said. "The warrant was based on some hard evidence and everything we knew at the time."

But Fasching said the risk wasn't there and the entry created, for her and her daughters, a sense of fear they can't shake.

"I'm going to have to take them to counseling," she said. "They're never going to get over that."

A claims process has already been started with the city. St. John said it's not an overnight process, but it does determine if the Police Department needs to make restitution.

"If we're wrong or made a mistake, then we're going to take care of it," he said. "But if it determines we're not, then we'll go with that. When we do this, we want to ensure the safety of not only the officers, but the residents inside."

*No arrests were made during the raid and no charges have been filed*, although a police spokesman said afterward that some evidence was recovered during the search. St. John declined to release specifics of the drug case, citing the active investigation, but did say that "activity was significant enough where our drug unit requested a search warrant."

Fasching said she's considering legal action but, for now, is more concerned about her daughters.

"I would like to see whoever threw those grenades in my daughter's room be reprimanded," she said. "If anybody else did that it would be aggravated assault. I just want to see that the city is held accountable for what they did to my children."

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Public trust strained as Jackson County drug task force shooting details unfold*

Published: Friday, October 12, 2012, 6:46 PM     Updated: Friday, October 12, 2012, 7:06 PM

http://blog.gulflive.com/mississippi..._as_jacks.html

PASCAGOULA, Mississippi -- As details about a July 31 shooting incident at the county's Narcotics Task Force offices continue to emerge, some leaders are concerned about the public's trust of law enforcement. 

"This is just an unfortunate case that has caused some public doubt," Moss Point police Chief Keith Davis said. "At the end of the day, I want the public to be able to trust law enforcement in Jackson County." 

Some public distrust stems from the various rumors and conflicting statements surrounding the shooting at the Narcotics Task Force of Jackson County's Pascagoula office. 

Last month, Byrd said an "accidental discharge" inside the office injured an agent when a bullet hit the floor and a piece of tile dislodged and scraped the agent's leg. 

Byrd has never released the names of the agents involved, citing personnel privacy laws. 

This week, the Sun Herald posted personnel reports it obtained that named former task force commander Sgt. Jackie Trussell and Agent Chad Powell as the agents involved. 

Written by Trussell, the reports said Powell was poking at him with a syringe when the commander -- who is "deathly afraid" of needles -- warned the agent multiple times before pulling out a pistol and firing a round at Powell's feet. 

That's when a piece on concrete scraped Powell's left shin, the reports said, so Trussell and Sgt. Shawn Kimmerly used a suture kit obtained by Mississippi Bureau of Narcotics agent Todd McGehee to stitch the cut. 

At the time, McGehee was on the FBI Safe Streets Task Force, but he is no longer a member, FBI spokeswoman Deborah Madden confirmed Friday. 

"He was allowed to return back to his duties at MBN," she said. 

McGehee is back working as a field agent, MBN spokeswoman Delores Lewis said Friday. 

After learning of the incident from McGehee, MBN has launched an internal investigation into his role in the event. 

Local police chiefs -- who are on the county narcotics task force's executive board along with Byrd -- said the shooting incident was not reported to them, but they began hearing rumors about it. 

At a September board meeting, they asked Byrd to call in the Mississippi Bureau of Investigation for an independent probe. 

That investigation was completed, and a report was given to District Attorney Tony Lawrence's office. It will be presented to a Jackson County grand jury, he said. 

The district attorney's office can't discuss the contents of the report, *but the sheriff said an MBI investigator told him no criminal wrongdoing was found*. 

"When this happened it was brought to my attention immediately, and it was handled properly in accordance with our policies and procedures," Byrd said Friday. "This issue is before the grand jury, and I will not comment until those findings are released." 

Gautier police Chief Dante Elbin believes more information will come out of the grand jury, possibly including "some things that maybe I don't even know about," he said. 

"I'm sure the grand jury results will put a lot of people's minds to rest," he said. 

Like the police chiefs, Jackson County Supervisors John McKay and Melton Harris said they both wish the sheriff would have alerted them to the shooting. 

*"We called the sheriff in and talked to him about the incident," Harris said. "His comment to us was that it was horseplay and it was only a first aid injury. We've heard different things from other individuals."* 

McKay said he is "disappointed that the sheriff kept it to himself and we found out from the newspapers." 

When any shooting injury occurs, "you're better off being up front with everything," McKay said. "To me, the sheriff's biggest mistake (was) thinking nobody cared about this incident." 

The issue has strained the relationship between the sheriff's department, task force and city agencies. 

Earlier this week, it was announced that Pascagoula, Moss Point and Gautier planned to cut their ties with the county task force and create their own. 

The executive board had already removed Trussell from command, and two cities had removed their agents from the task force. 

"I hate that this has gone as far as it's gone," Davis said Friday. "I hate where we are in law enforcement in Jackson County." 

The three cities have drafted an interlocal agreement for the new task force, which the chiefs plan to present to their city leaders next week. 

Ocean Springs is expected to remain a part of the county task force.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Memo suggests Utah trooper Steed was falsifying arrest reports* 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55...tml.csp?page=1

UHP » A defense attorney says the document should have been given to defendants. 

By nate carlisle
| The Salt Lake Tribune
First Published Oct 11 2012 01:01 am • Last Updated Oct 11 2012 11:16 am 
A supervisor warned in 2010 that Utah Highway Patrol Cpl. Lisa Steed, who is under investigation by her own agency, was frequently arresting people for driving under the influence of drugs who had no drugs in their systems. 

The supervisor, Sgt. Rob Nixon, wrote a memorandum discussing the questionable arrests and implying Steed was falsely accusing drivers of impairment. Nixon wrote the memo after reviewing 20 of Steed’s arrests for drug DUIs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*MPD Cop Charged W/14 Felonies. Released on $0 Bail*

Posted on October 11, 2012. 

http://www.copblock.org/22146/mpd-co...sed-on-0-bail/


Judge Jeffry A. Wagner (Pictured) handled this appearance.

As I wrote about earlier this week, “Officer” Michael Vagnini of Milwaukee Police Department was charged with 25 counts including 14 Felonies for allegedly illegally strip searching and sodomizing multiple victims. He was in court 10-9-12 for his initial appearance.

His Charges read as follows according to CCAP, the State of WI online court records site:

Charge(s)

Count No. Statute Description Severity Disposition 
1 968.255(3) Illegal Body Cavity Search Misd. U  
2 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
3 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
4 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
5 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
6 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
7 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
8 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
9 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
10 940.225(3) 3rd Degree Sexual Assault Felony G  
11 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
12 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
13 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
14 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
15 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
16 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
17 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
18 940.225(3m) 4th Degree Sexual Assault Misd. A  
19 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
20 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
21 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
22 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
23 940.225(3m) 4th Degree Sexual Assault Misd. A  
24 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
25 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search 

I counted 14 Felonies including multiple sexual assaults, yet Judge Jeffry Wagner of Milwaukee’s 38th district felt it would be appropriate to to release this potentially dangerous criminal without significant restrictions, a GPS braclet, and without posting a dime in bail.

The Milwaukee “Court” minutes include the following note:

Oral No Contact Order with victims. Defendants ordered not to discuss case amongst themselves without the presence of their attorney. Defendant released without bail. msn
If you have concerns about this situation, I’m sure  Judge Jeffry A. Wagner would be happy to hear from you.

Here is his contact information.

901 N 9th St # 615
Milwaukee, WI 53233
(414) 278-5393

----------


## Anti Federalist

*MPD Cop Charged W/14 Felonies. Released on $0 Bail*

Posted on October 11, 2012. 

http://www.copblock.org/22146/mpd-co...sed-on-0-bail/


Judge Jeffry A. Wagner (Pictured) handled this appearance.

As I wrote about earlier this week, Officer Michael Vagnini of Milwaukee Police Department was charged with 25 counts including 14 Felonies for allegedly illegally strip searching and sodomizing multiple victims. He was in court 10-9-12 for his initial appearance.

His Charges read as follows according to CCAP, the State of WI online court records site:

Charge(s)

Count No. Statute Description Severity Disposition 
1 968.255(3) Illegal Body Cavity Search Misd. U  
2 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
3 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
4 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
5 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
6 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
7 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
8 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
9 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
10 940.225(3) 3rd Degree Sexual Assault Felony G  
11 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
12 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
13 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
14 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
15 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
16 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
17 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
18 940.225(3m) 4th Degree Sexual Assault Misd. A  
19 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
20 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search Misd. U  
21 940.225(2)(a) 2nd Degree Sexual Assault/Use of Force Felony C  
22 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
23 940.225(3m) 4th Degree Sexual Assault Misd. A  
24 946.12(2) Misconduct/Office-Act/Excess Authority Felony I  
25 968.255(2) Illegal Strip Search 

I counted 14 Felonies including multiple sexual assaults, yet Judge Jeffry Wagner of Milwaukees 38th district felt it would be appropriate to to release this potentially dangerous criminal without significant restrictions, a GPS braclet, and without posting a dime in bail.

The Milwaukee Court minutes include the following note:

Oral No Contact Order with victims. Defendants ordered not to discuss case amongst themselves without the presence of their attorney. Defendant released without bail. msn
If you have concerns about this situation, Im sure  Judge Jeffry A. Wagner would be happy to hear from you.

Here is his contact information.

901 N 9th St # 615
Milwaukee, WI 53233
(414) 278-5393

----------


## phill4paul

> *MPD Cop Charged W/14 Felonies. Released on $0 Bail*
> 
> Posted on October 11, 2012. 
> 
> http://www.copblock.org/22146/mpd-co...sed-on-0-bail/
> 
> 
> Judge Jeffry A. Wagner (Pictured) handled this appearance.
> 
> ...


  These are the reasons why I have decided to apply circular force continuum to any encounter with L.E.O.s from now on.

----------


## shane77m

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.

Top rated thread.

Edit:
Shared thread on my Farcebook.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Video shows NYPD police officers repeatedly pummeling shirtless man in Jewish synagogue's youth center*

Two officers recorded throwing multiple punches at man who moments before had been asleep at youth centre
Man, identified as Ehud Halevi, reportedly hit with baton and pepper spray during two minute scuffle
Halevi later arrested for assaulting a police officer
Sources at centre say Halevi had permission to sleep in the centre's lounge

Shocking video shows the moment a New York police officer launches into a sustained beating of a shirtless man in the basement of a Jewish youth centre.
Two officers were called to the basement of the Aliya Institute youth centre in Brooklyn by volunteer security guard Zlamy Trappler, who found the man sleeping in the centre's lounge.
But the security officer now 'regrets making the call' after witnessing the beating of the man, identified as a man called Ehud Halevi, who sources say was allowed to stay at the centre.
The video appears to show the unidentified male officer launch a swinging right-hook punch at the man, which is followed by a two minute 'beating' in which the female officer uses a pepper spray and a truncheon against Halevi, who cowers on the sofa.
Watch the video here: 


Violent arrest? The man, identified as Elhud Halevi, was woken up by the two officers, one of whom takes a fighting stance

As the shirtless man moves backwards, the NYPD officer raises his fists

For a number of seconds the officer appears to gear himself up to punch the man, who sources say was welcome to sleep at the centre

The officer prepares to throw his punch, as the female officer moves forward

'It spiralled out of control': The officer throws a punch at the suspect, who was later charged with assaulting a police officer

The man is thrown to the sofa by the punch, which then leads to a two-minute scuffle as the man is apparently hit many times
The apparent beating continues for two minutes until a further eight officers arrive at the scene.
Police have not yet responded to the video, which saw Halevi charged with assaulting a police officer, trespassing, resisting arrest and harassment.
But Trappler told CrownHeights.Info, which posted the video: 'I regret making the call. I should have let him sleep. It spiraled out of control.'

More...
Desperate search for two 15-year-old girls who 'disappeared with boys who drove 200 miles to pick them up'
Teenage boy in critical condition after being shot in the head by friend during FAKE home invasion
FBI arrests man who 'lured girl, 11, into car claiming he was looking for lost puppy and then sexually assaulted her'
The video shows Halevi asleep on the sofa as the two officers arrive. As they try to rouse him, Halevi appears disorientated and unhappy at being awoken, and gestures at the officers.
As they move forward he puts his hands behind his back, in an apparent move to refuse handcuffs, and then tries to stop the officers grabbing his wrists.
But he does not appear to be acting with hostility - even stopping to hitch up his tracksuit - as the male officer gets into a fighting stance and appears to deliver a punch at Halevi.

For two minutes, the officers are alone in the room with the man and appear to throw many punches. Sources say the man is also pepper-sprayed

The man named as Ehud Halevi is apparently punched numerous times in the following two minutes

After two minutes, a further eight officers turn up at the scene to help arrest Halevi
A further two minutes pass by during which numerous and frantic punches appear to be thrown at Halevi, as the female officer apparently uses a truncheon - which she drops at one point - and pepper spray against the man.
The video was shot on the evening of October 8 and police were reportedly responding to calls that two men were fighting.
The NYPD has not yet responded to the video, but community sources told CrownHeights.Info that the man was allowed to stay at the centre, an account confirmed to the Daily News by Sara Feiglin, the wife of Rabbi Moshe Feiglin, who runs the youth centre.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz29Mtlm0Lp 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Lucille

It's from '11, but I thought this was relevant and interesting:

Police 607, People 71




> The police appear to be winning, but the American public is actually ahead on a per capita basis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In 2011, according to data I have collected, *police officers in the United States shot 1,146 people, killing 607*. Since January 1, 2011, I have been using the internet to compile a national database of police involved shootings. The term "police involved shooting" pertains to law enforcement officers who, in the line of duty, discharge their guns. When journalists and police administrators use the term, they include the shooting of animals and shots that miss their targets. My case files only include instances in which a person is either killed or wounded by police gunfire. My data also includes off-duty officers who discharged their weapons in law enforcement situations. They don't include, for example, officers using their firearms to resolve personal disputes....
> 			
> ...


He's right!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm sure they would rather have had an armed drone in this situation. Then any wrongdoing could be blamed on 'malfunction.'


http://news.yahoo.com/trooper-fired-...013027265.html

LA JOYA, Texas (AP) — *A Texas state trooper who fired on a pickup truck from a helicopter and killed two illegal immigrants during a chase through the desert was trying to disable the vehicle and suspected it was being used to smuggle drugs*, authorities said Friday.

The disclosure came a day after the incident that left two Guatemalan nationals dead on an isolated gravel road near the town of La Joya, just north of the Mexico border.

State game wardens were the first to encounter the truck Thursday. After the driver refused to stop, they radioed for help and state police responded, according to Parks and Wildlife Department spokesman Mike Cox.

When the helicopter with a sharpshooter arrived, officers concluded that the truck appeared to be carrying a "typical covered drug load" on its bed and was travelling at reckless speeds, police said.

After the shots were fired and the truck's tires blown out, the driver lost control and crashed into a ditch. *State police said a preliminary investigation revealed that the shots fired from the helicopter struck the vehicle's occupants.*
Eight people who were in the truck were arrested. At least seven of them were also from Guatemala. No drugs were found.
The Guatemalan consul in McAllen, Alba Caceres, told The Associated Press that the surviving witnesses told her "one died immediately, the other was apparently taken to a hospital and died on the way."

The sharpshooter was placed on administrative leave, a standard procedure after such incidents.

*An expert on police chases said the decision to fire on the truck was "a reckless act" that served "no legitimate law enforcement purpose.*"
"In 25 years following police pursuits, I hadn't seen a situation where an officer shot a speeding vehicle from a helicopter," said Geoffrey Alpert, professor of criminology at the University of South Carolina. Such action would be reasonable only if "you know for sure the person driving the car deserves to die and that there are no other occupants."
In general, he said, law enforcement agencies allow the use of deadly force only when the car is being used as a weapon, not "just on a hunch," Alpert added.

The Texas Department of Public Safety referred questions about its policy governing the use of deadly force to its general manual, which says troopers are allowed to use such force when defending themselves or someone else from serious harm or death. Shooting at vehicles is justified to disable a vehicle or when deadly force is deemed necessary.

Other law enforcement agencies that patrol the border say they have similar limits on the practice.
For instance, federal Customs and Borders Protection agents "are trained to use deadly force in circumstances that pose a threat to their lives, the lives of their fellow law enforcement partners and innocent third parties," agency spokesman Doug Mosier said.

But a report presented Thursday to the United Nations by the American Civil Liberties Union said shootings and excessive force by Customs and Border Protection agents on the border have left at least 20 individuals dead or seriously hurt since January 2010.
Of those, eight cases involved agents responding to reports of people throwing rocks. Six involved people killed while standing on the Mexican side of the border.

In recent years, Texas state police have increased their presence in the border area, deploying more agents, more helicopters and more boats to patrol the Rio Grande.
Troopers are regularly involved in high-speed pursuits, often chasing drug smugglers into the river and back to Mexico.
Agency Director Stephen McCraw has said state police were pushed into that role because the federal government's efforts to secure the border have been insufficient.

Diplomats quickly began their own investigation into the chase.
The head of the Guatemalan Consulate in McAllen said she is demanding federal and state authorities provide an explanation.
"I am baffled. I can't understand how this could happen," Caceres said. "I understand that the agents are doing their job, that they are protecting their border. But if there is someone who is responsible for this, he has to pay."

The Guatemalans started their journey 19 days ago near Guatemala City, with plans to stay with friends and relatives in New York, New Jersey and Houston, she said.

They were covered with a tarp, but as the car sped away from the game warden and the helicopter, the men "were having lots of trouble holding on to that tarp, Caceres said. "They must have seen them."

----------


## tod evans

Sure liberated the $#@! out of those Guatemalans....

----------


## Tod

deleted

----------


## Anti Federalist

Another painful lesson learned.

Called the cops for "help" with her suicidal son.

Got Officer Friendly leading an invading army that killed her son deader than a hammer instead.

And just get a load of the cop's attitude throughout the story.




*Cherokee County teen shot by police sniper, parents speak out*

Posted: Oct 25, 2012 5:00 PM EDT Updated: Oct 28, 2012 6:05 PM EDT

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/1991...s-atlanta-news

CHEROKEE COUNTY, GA (CBS ATLANTA) -

The parents of a 16-year-old suicidal boy spoke only with CBS Atlanta News' Wendy Saltzman after their son was gunned down by a police sniper in Cherokee County in May.

Lisa and Nick Messina said their son was killed at the hands of the officers they called for help.

According to his parents, Andrew Messina had a bad day at school and the pressure was so overwhelming, he grabbed a gun and threatened to kill himself.

*Lisa Messina called the cops in desperation, hoping an officer would come talk to him. But what arrived was an army of deputies, an armored tank and a sniper.*

"We would still be sitting there today if it weren't for that very, very aggressive act that he made of ramming the gun and a pistol straight through a glass door at our officers," said Cherokee County Sheriff Roger Garrison, on the day after the shooting.

Garrison painted a picture of a dangerous gunman taking aim at his officers, and defended his sniper's fire.

"Had that officer not taken the action, there is a good chance one of those negotiators that was there who also has a family, also would not be going home today," Garrison said.

But the other side of this story has never been told before, a story about a boy described as a pacifist who some say was needlessly killed.

"Would you have ever called the police if you had known this could have happened?" Chief Investigative Reporter Wendy Saltzman asked Lisa Messina.

*"That's the one thing I would have done different today. I would not have called 911," she said.*

Andrew Messina's parents are speaking out for the first time to tell what they say really happened to their son on May 1, 2012. They say their son had just gotten a bad grade at school.

"He just got sad and kind of down on himself and talked about running away. And that discussion turned to ending his life. And I wasn't home," Nick Messina said.

"It just happened so fast, and then he went upstairs. He has the gun in his hand, and he had bullets in the other hand," Lisa Messina continued.

Andrew Messina picked up the phone and called 911.

"I need you to get away from him if you think he is going to shoot you," the 911 operator said on the call.

"I think he is going to shoot himself," Lisa Messina replied.

The operator told her to get out of the home, and Lisa Messina asked, "How many cars are coming? Just one, right?"

"I'm not sure," the operator replied.

But next thing they knew a slew of officers arrived.

*"They brought an army to take out a 16-year-old boy. To kill a 16-year-old boy," Nick Messina said.*

The teen was inside his home alone with no hostages. He had a 357 Magnum in his hand and was drinking and threatening to kill himself. He took a video of the events inside the home, including this conversation speaking to his father on the phone just minutes before he died.

"You can't find anything worth living for with me?" Nick Messina asked his son.

"I don't know," Andrew Messina replied.

"Really?" Nick Messina asked.

"I do know personally I really don't want to live. So you should just let this happen if you really love me," his son said.

Law enforcement negotiators soon cut off that call and put their negotiator on the phone with the teen.

"They are still standing out there," Andrew said. "Go away or do something, the tension is killing me."

Deputies in combat gear surrounded the home, with the frightened teen inside.

*"We thought that they would (be) experts in being able to diffuse the situation. And that was not what happened. Instead of the fire being put out, they brought gasoline," Nick Messina said.*

On the negotiation call, Andrew Messina said he wasn't involved in a riot, rather he was angry.

"Is that a riot shield? Yeah, that's a riot shield," he said. "This isn't a riot, this is one person who is pissed off."

On the call, Andrew Messina also begged negotiators several times to speak with his father.

"Hey, where's my dad? Isn't he supposed to be here?" he said.

At the time, Lisa and Nick Messina were down the street, just a few feet away.

"That just bothers me more to think that my son was in here, by himself, minutes before his death, asking for me," Nick Messina said, crying.

About 15 minutes before the fatal shot, Andrew Messina's parents saw sniper Jason Yarbrough walk past them in camouflage, with his riffle over his shoulder.

"I couldn't believe the gun he had," Lisa Messina said. "I said, 'Whoa, where is he going with that gun?'"

Yarbrough set up across the street in a neighbor's yard, which he estimated to be 65 yards from his target. The sniper scope, focused on the front door, helped him to see clearly as if he was holding a gun from just five feet away.

"A minute later we heard this horrendous cannon shot and he was dead," Nick Messina said.

"It was absolute shock and numbness, like no, there is no way they shot him. But they did," Lisa Messina continued.

The sheriff said the teen made an "aggressive gesture" that caused a sniper to fire his weapon to protect law enforcement officers.

But new evidence presented only to CBS Atlanta News by the Nick and Lisa Messina's attorney may tell a different story.

"We have not been able to find any justification whatsoever for that Cherokee County Sheriff sniper to shoot Andrew Messina. Zero," said attorney Chuck Pekor.

Pekor is a former federal prosecutor and a former cop who has been scouring through the case to uncover evidence that Andrew Messina didn't need to die.

"There is nobody in there with him. There is nobody at risk except himself. You just give it time, just wait," Pekor said.

The standoff had gone on a little more than an hour when Andrew Messina was killed. The sheriff justified the fatal shot, saying the teen threatened his officers.

Andrew Messina was inside the house holding the gun, and hit the top pane of glass with the gun. Negotiators were standing outside the house behind a wall around the corner from the door.

In the Georgia Bureau of Investigation report, Yarbrough said he heard a "pop" that sounded like a gunshot and he observed Messina through his riffle scope pointing the pistol at deputies.

"Not a single officer out there, not a one, ever saw the gun come through the hole where the break was," Pekor said, citing the GBI report.

Pekor argues that any trained law enforcement officer would know the difference between breaking glass and a 357 Magnum being fired. And not a single shot was ever fired from Andrew Messina's weapon.

And Pekor says there's another problem.

"He pretty much had his back to the negotiation team when he was shot. How could he possibly have been threatening them?" Pekor questioned.

The bullet came through the door while Andrew Messina was inside the home. The autopsy report says Andrew was shot in the right side of his abdomen, and the bullet exited the left side. *According to that description, the teen was facing the opposite direction from where negotiators were outside the home.

Yarbrough was on the scene less than 20 minutes before he pulled the trigger and admitted he didn't even know if there was a hostage inside.*

Pekor and others are concerned the sniper acted in haste, without being properly briefed that Andrew Messina was a suicidal teen, not a hardened criminal.

"Obviously it was an act of aggression against him. And my perception of the situation was that he was not, himself, being aggressive," said Susan Ehtesham, one of Andrew Messina's former teachers.

"Would this make you hesitate to call the police?" Saltzman asked neighbor Leeanna Tucker.

*"I would never call them for help now," she replied.*

(Thank Christ the neighbor learned her lesson - AF)

An internal investigation by the Cherokee County Sheriff's Office and the district attorney both found there was no criminal wrongdoing by Yarbrough.

*Saltzman made numerous attempts to interview the sheriff, the sniper and the commander on the scene, but the sheriff's office refused, saying "The case is closed.*"

But it's far from closed for the family who has filed notice of their intent to file a lawsuit against the Cherokee County Sheriff's Office.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cops come and lock down a whole neighborhood looking for a "suspect".

Innocent man, walking his dog, breaking absolutely no law, walks away from cops barking orders at him.

Cops charge, tackle and thrown him down violently to the ground, and in less than 5 seconds, execute his Lab/Golden dog that he was walking, on a leash.

The whole incident was caught on night vision security cameras at a local business.

This is going to be your kid, your husband, your wife, your father, your brother *very soon* unless we stop this.

Watch the video at the site for yourself.

I am literally shaking with rage and frustration right now...

Can somebody who has the means, save that video clip and youtube it before it goes down the memory hole?



*Dog Shot By Omaha Police Officer*

http://www.wowt.com/news/headlines/E...176320491.html

An Omaha police officer shot and killed a dog on a public sidewalk. The officer’s report claims the shooting was justified; however, the owners call the incident an execution of a friendly, family pet. Mike McKnight obtained surveillance video of the incident for a Fact Finders exclusive.

On October 7th, after midnight, police blocked a street in the area of 35th and Vinton to look for an armed suspect. They say Chris Schulte, who lives in the area, ignored orders to stop and walked the family dog toward the search area. He was arrested and his dog, Teela, shot.


Chris Schulte said, “You know I should have got back but I was just walking on. Not threatening, dog wasn't being aggressive.”

In the report by Officer Schuster and Officer Clement, the officers said “suspect’s dog became aggressive, growled at officers, and showed its teeth before being shot and killed.”

Lt. Darci Tierney, Omaha Police, “The Omaha Police Department is aware of the incident and Chief Schmaderer has authorized an Internal Investigation into the matter. As with all personnel matters, the Omaha Police Department is unable to comment further. Per OPD policy, anytime an officer discharges his/her firearm during the course of their duties an arduous review of the discharge will take place.”

Tim Wagner told Channel 6 News he watched the incident, live, from inside his home via a night vision security camera.

*Wagner said, “The dog didn't stand a chance. The dog did nothing aggressive. I've lived next to this dog two and a half years and it’s one of the best dogs.”*
*
Fact Finders checked with the Nebraska Humane Society. Teela, a Labrador, golden retriever mix, had a clean record with no history of bites or vicious behavior. Schulte says Teela belonged to his aunt, Michelle Meadows.*

Meadows said, “It was very shocking. I would think they would maybe taser her or something, if they thought she was being aggressive, but I don't think she was.”

The police report described Schulte as intoxicated. He was arrested, at the scene, for obstructing police and resisting arrest. He claims Teela, who was still on a leash, didn’t threaten to attack officers before one of them shot her.


“They didn't have to shoot em. Not at all. (It was an) Execution,” said Schulte.

Fact Finders showed the video to Omaha police command staff, whom provided a response. Lt. Darci Tierney said, “The Omaha Police Department is aware of the incident and Chief Schmaderer has authorized an Internal Investigation into the matter. As with all personnel matters, the Omaha Police Department is unable to comment further. Per OPD policy, anytime an officer discharges his/her firearm during the course of their duties an arduous review of the discharge will take place.”

Channel 6 News did pay for the rights to air the video.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Tasers Little Boy*


http://www.courthousenews.com/2012/10/30/51809.htm

     SANTA FE, N.M. (CN) - A New Mexico policeman Tasered a 10-year-old child on a playground because the boy refused to clean his patrol car, the boy claims in court.
     Guardian ad litem Rachel Higgins sued the New Mexico Department of Public Safety and Motor Transportation Police Officer Chris Webb on behalf of the child, in Santa Fe County Court.
     Higgins claims Webb used his Taser on the boy, R.D., during a May 4 "career day" visit to Tularosa New Mexico Intermediate School.
     "Defendant Webb asked the boy, R.D., in a group of boys, who would like to clean his patrol unit," the complaint states. "A number of boys said that they would. R.D., joking, said that he did not want to clean the patrol unit.
     "Defendant Webb responded by pointing his Taser at R.D. and saying, 'Let me show you what happens to people who do not listen to the police.'"
     Webb then shot "two barbs into R.D.'s chest," the complaint states.
     "Both barbs penetrated the boy's shirt, causing the device to deliver 50,000 volts into the boy's body.
     "Defendant Webb pulled the barbs out [of] the boy's chest, causing scarring where the barbs had entered the boy's skin that look like cigarette burns on the boy's chest.
     "The boy, who weighed less than 100 lbs., blacked out.
     "Instead of calling emergency medical personnel, Officer Webb pulled out the barbs and took the boy to the school principal's office," the complaint states.
     Higgins says the Tasing gave the boy post-traumatic stress syndrome, and that "The boy, R.D., has woken up in the middle of the night holding his chest, afraid he is never going to wake up again."
     She adds: "No reasonable officer confronting a situation where the need for force is at its lowest, on a playground with elementary age children, would have deployed the Taser in so reckless a manner as to cause physical and psychological injury."
     She seeks punitive damages for the boy for battery, failure to render emergency medical care, excessive force, unreasonable seizure, and negligent hiring, training, supervision and retention.
     Higgins and R.D. are represented by the Kennedy Law Firm, of Albuquerque.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

AF-this whole thread is thoughtcrime.  I hope you realize that, citizen.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF-this whole thread is thoughtcrime.  I hope you realize that, citizen.


Oh, I'm well aware of it my brother.

----------


## Anti Federalist

By request from HB34.


*Cops tase man for having seizure*

10 October, 2012, 00:29

http://rt.com/usa/news/man-seizure-police-sheeley-049/

Two Texan police officers are being sued for using a Taser to shock a man who was having a seizure, causing the 50-year-old to suffer a heart attack and permanent brain damage.

Scott Sheeley filed a federal complaint last week in Austin, TX, requesting a jury trial against two police officer who shocked him with a Taser. In May, Sheeley unsuccessfully asked for a settlement of at least $1.5 million to cover the costs of medical fees, attorneys and emotional damages.
*
The case involves a police response to a 911 phone call last November. Police responded to a request for medical assistance for Sheeley, who was suffering a seizure at his home in Austin. When officers Chard Norman and Kevin Sederquest arrived at the man’s house, they allegedly used violence to restrict him from movement, constrained his ability to breathe and repeatedly shocked him with a Taser gun*.

The officers controlled the man by “pushing a knee on his back while he was in handcuffs, causing his head to be pressed against the back cushion of the chair, all while he was still convulsing,” the brother of the victim, Dustin Sheeley wrote in a complaint against the state.

Police continued to Taser the man, even after the brother told them not to, and even after the convulsing man was handcuffed. The 50-year-old was left with wounds on his shoulder, back and under his left armpit.

When paramedics arrived, Sheeley was injected with Haldol and Ativan – drugs which are used to control psychotic disorders and anxiety and which can also cause seizures and sudden death, the plaintiff said. The victim then had a heart attack.

“As a result of being improperly restrained, in particular after concurrently having received Ativan and Haldol, the plaintiff suffered respiratory arrest and ceased breathing… As a result of the respiratory arrest, plaintiff suffered cardiac arrest,” reads the formal complaint against the officers.

It took paramedics 11 minutes to revive the man and bring back his pulse.

Sheeley says he suffers and continues to suffer from respiratory arrest, cardiac arrest, loss of heartbeat, loss of oxygen, Taser wounds to the torso, abrasions to knees and elbows, brain injury, loss of vision, headaches, broken ribs, physical pain, continued seizure and severe emotional anguish.

The man claims the police violated his Constitutional rights under the Fourth and Fourteenth Amendments.

“Mr. Sheely’s injuries were severe and impact him daily,” defense attorney Leslie Lienemann wrote in the complaint. “He is still receiving medical care for a number of medical symptoms and will continue to do so.”

----------


## Iptay

Great idea for a thread. This and the dog shooting thread should be stickied.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

If this man had had a VNS implant it most likely would have caused the implant to severely damage the Vegus nerve or instant death.  AF, if you have info about tazer victims with pacemakers and other implants and what happened to them, plz post in this thread.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Never Call the Cops lesson #3971

Thumbnail:

Man finds his rental home torn up and meth inside.

Calls cops to report it, like a good little citizen.

Cops end up arresting him instead.





*Clayton landlord arrested after discovering meth in rental home*

Updated: 4:46 p.m. Thursday, Nov. 1, 2012 | Posted: 3:52 p.m. Thursday, Nov. 1, 2012

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/clayton...-meth-i/nStTw/

By Christopher Seward

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

A landlord and his wife were still reeling Thursday from spending two days in the Clayton County Jail this week after reporting to police that they had found bags of methamphetamine in their rental property.

“I’m still in disbelief,” Michael Keeley told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution. Keeley and his new bride, Channel, are free on $5,000 bond each after being charged with tampering with drug evidence recovered Sunday from their rental home in Rex.

The incident was first reported by Channel 2 Action News. Efforts were being made Thursday to get more information from Clayton police on the arrests. 

*When contacted by the AJC, a Clayton police spokeswoman said it was a federal case, despite the state charge. Federal authorities, however, said they were not involved in the arrests.*

Keeley, of Lithonia, said he, his wife and their 9-year-old son had just arrived at the home around 9 a.m. Sunday when they noticed the back door open, a window broken and the home vandalized. When they went into a bathroom, they noticed holes in the wall and the vanity mirror removed.

Keeley said he looked closer and noticed eight bags in the wall, which Clayton police narcotics officers later identified as meth.

*Earlier on Oct. 2, agents with federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement and Homeland Security, and Clayton police arrested three tenants who lived at the home after meth was found inside a vehicle two of them were riding in, Keeley said.*

At the time, the landlord said he provided an ICE agent with information the tenants had provided on their rental applications. After the home was searched for drugs following the arrests, the home was turned back over to Keeley, who returned around 9 a.m. Sunday with his wife and child to clean it up and ready it for the next tenant.

Keeley said that when he found the bags of meth in the bathroom wall, he took them out and left them. He then immediately called the ICE agent he’d spoken to earlier. “He said, ‘I’m on my way and call 911,’” Keeley recalled Thursday. After calling 911, Keeley said he and his wife briefly left the residence.

“We didn’t feel safe in the house,” the landlord said. “We didn’t know if they [intruders] were still there. We didn’t know if someone was in the attic.”

When he returned to the home a second time Sunday around 10 a.m., Clayton police had already arrived and the ICE agent arrived around 10 minutes later.

“I showed them where the back door was open, I showed them where the window was broken out. Then I walked down the hall [to the bathroom] and showed them where the drugs were,” Keeley said.

Keeley said that when the ICE agent eventually left, “the whole atmosphere changed.”

He said the Clayton officers began intensely interrogating him and his wife and questioning him about calls he’d made that morning, many of which Keeley said he’d made trying to reach the ICE agent.

“’Who is this person you called? Who is this person you called?” Keeley said the officers demanded to know until they “snatched my phone.”

*Keeley said one agent told him, “OK, come on, guy. Tell the truth. We know no one broke into your house. You did it yourself.” Keeley said he couldn’t tell whether he was also being accused of having the drugs there.

Keeley said his wife was interrogated in the kitchen while he was questioned in another part of the home. Meanwhile, their son was outside in a vehicle crying. Keeley said that when his wife was allowed to console the child, a narcotics officer threatened to put the child in protective services if someone did not come to get him. A neighbor kept the child until relatives arrived, Keeley said.*

The couple was taken to Clayton County Jail, where they remained until posting bond Tuesday morning.

Keeley said police still have his and his wife’s cellphones. He was able to remotely retrieve a voicemail from the ICE agent, who had been at the home earlier.

*“He was apologetic. He said he did not authorize, he did not know, he had no knowledge that they were targeting us for arrest,” Keeley said. “He thanked me for being a help to them in the past.”*

(Yeah, some consolation. - AF)

Keeley said he still has not been given a date for a court appearance before a Clayton magistrate.

When contacted Thursday, a Clayton County police spokeswoman would only say that the case was being investigated by ICE, and not Clayton police, even though the evidence tampering charge was state and not federal.

Vinnie Picard, an ICE spokesman, however, told the AJC on Thursday that ICE and Homeland Security were not involved in Sunday’s arrest. “Mr. Keeley and his wife were not arrested on federal charges,” Picard said.

The entire experience has left Keeley disillusioned.
*
“I feel that we were violated because we put our trust in you [police] to protect us and you turned it against us,” Keeley told Channel 2, adding he will be “forever reluctant to pick up the phone and dial the police again.”*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Tony Soprano with badges.



*Feds probe Bal Harbour Police Department over seized millions*

Bal Harbour’s police force has gone after drug gangs operating far outside the village’s borders, confiscating millions — and alarming the feds.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/10/2...#storylink=cpy

By Michael Sallah And Daniel Chang

For Bal Harbour police, it was a whirlwind: cops jetting to Las Vegas, Chicago, Phoenix, Los Angeles — with the goal of seizing millions from criminals.

Two flew on first-class flights while two others went business class to California, where they stayed in the wine country of Temecula Valley.

In just one month, the village’s police helped reel in $3 million — and by the end of the year, they took more dollars from drug dealers than any police force in Florida.

While small police departments rarely venture beyond their borders, Bal Harbour’s force has become a massive cash generator, infiltrating drug organizations across the country with no connection to the coastal village.

*Armed with a team of snitches and undercover cops, the vice unit makes few arrests, but seizes a fortune in cash every year*

(Of course, this mainstream press article fails to ask the obvious question: if there was no arrest, then there was no trial, therefore, how do you know that any of these people were guilty in the first place? - AF)

Now, the special unit is under federal investigation for its handling of millions in seized dollars, including hundreds of thousands paid to snitches, questionable expenses and missing financial records.

In a rare move, agents have frozen millions that Bal Harbour helped confiscate under a program that allows police to seize the riches of criminals — and keep a cut of the proceeds.

For the past year, the village has been forced to turn over reams of records in a grueling audit that’s now under review by U.S. Department of Justice prosecutors.

Bal Harbour Police Chief Thomas Hunker, who was subpoenaed in March, said his unit has never broken the law.

“Since 1994, I’ve had not one incident where anything is missing,” said Hunker, 61, who has been chief since 2003. “We have a standard operating procedure and a policy and sign-in logs that we have to maintain control.”

Hunker, an unsuccessful candidate for the Miami Beach chief job this year, blamed much of the probe on jealousy by federal agents.

“Sometimes we give them cases. Sometimes we don’t. If we don’t give them a big case, and we get a big hit, they get pissed. It’s competition.”

But even before the investigation, the village’s forfeiture fund came under scrutiny in May by its own auditors, who found questionable expenses, poor accounting and a lack of oversight.

Al Treppeda, the village manager and former police chief, did not return a phone call on Friday, referring all questions to the police.

*Now, federal agents are looking at the flow of money into the town — including plainclothes cops toting bags stuffed with cash on airliners and later counting it in a police trailer.*

For years, the department of 27 officers, serving a village of 2,574 people, has run its forfeiture program like an ATM machine, tapping into a network of informants who led police to the cash.

And for years, the money rained on Bal Harbour: $100,000 for a 35-foot boat powered by three Mercury outboards, $108,000 for a mobile command truck equipped with satellite and flat-screen TVs, $25,463 for next generation Taser X-2s.

There was $7,000 for a police chiefs’ banquet, $45,839 for a Chevy Tahoe, $26,473 for Apple computers, $15,000 for a laser virtual firing range and $21,000 for an anti-drug beach bash.

The biggest pay — $624,558 — to snitches over the past four years.

Not until the government temporarily banned the village early this year from sharing in forfeiture dollars did the flow of money stop.

“No one’s told me that we’re not in compliance,” said Hunker, who estimated the feds have frozen nearly $30 million.

Hunker insists the audit turned up only accounting errors and violations of “vague” guidelines that govern the use of forfeited dollars, and all expenses were approved by village attorneys and council.

But in fact the probe has shifted from a routine audit to a sweeping investigation, with the findings under scrutiny by the DOJ’s Asset Forfeiture and Money Laundering office.

Matthew McCloskey, a special agent who led the probe for the DOJ’s Office of Inspector General, declined to comment on the probe.

For months, agents have been peeling back layers of the unit’s undercover details, including spending on hotels, car rentals and first-class flights.

In just one month, records show police plunked down $23,704 mostly on trips to Chicago, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Phoenix, and Tampa — including two first-class flights to California — and rentals of a Cadillac SRX and a Lincoln Town Car.

Hunker declined to talk about investigations, but said he encourages his officers hauling cash to go first class and drive luxury cars on undercover details.

“If you are showing up to pick up a half million and you’re using that as an undercover vehicle, are you going to show up in a Dodge Dart?” he asked.

However, the first-class flights and Cadillac rental were not part of an investigation, but a funeral for a fellow officer’s son and a meeting of law enforcement agents, records and interviews show.

Gun in the toilet

One of the trips caught the attention of California police who investigated a loaded handgun found in a public bathroom of a hotel in Riverside County — the gun later returned to a Bal Harbour cop who had left it in a handicap stall.

The trip took place just four days before the DOJ notified Bal Harbour of the audit.

Bal Harbour is among more than a dozen agencies that have come under scrutiny in the federal program created in 1985 to allow police to partner with the feds in criminal cases — even sharing in the bounties of seized assets.

Though the program gives wide latitude to cops, it also imposes rules on how those monies are seized as well as spent.

Most of the undercover investigations follow a familiar course: Cops or snitches turn up tips about dope traffickers across the country looking to launder money.

In many cases, they share the information with federal agents in places where the money is supposed to change hands.

In the past nine months, auditors have put the village through the most rigorous review it has ever faced, with demands for bank statements, payroll records, ledgers and receipts.

For the first time, agents have demanded explanations for the thousands of dollars doled out to snitches, as well as payroll records for two Bal Harbour cops stationed in Southern California and Charlotte County on Florida’s west coast.

Though the village tapped into forfeiture funds to pay the two salaries, federal law prohibits police from relying on those dollars to cover the payroll of cops who work seizures.

Hunker insists the two cops are “contract” workers who play the critical role of managing snitches.

Two people who spoke to The Miami Herald on the condition of anonymity said agents are looking into whether Bal Harbour cops abused their authority by fronting cash to snitches even before money was seized — breaking federal law.

Hunker said his officers will give dollars to informants, but the money doesn’t come from forfeiture funds. “The confidential informants, if we want to keep them active, every once in a while, we do throw them some money,” he said.

He said the dollars come from drug dealers who pay undercover cops to help them launder money or transport drugs.

“The reason we’re successful is because of that team and because of our informants,” he said.

In all, the team has helped take in $19.3 million from criminals in the past 3 1/2 years in more than a half-dozen states and Puerto Rico, with the village raking in $8.35 million.

Hunker said the squad does more in the war against drugs by hitting the dealers where it hurts the most: their pockets.

However, several experts said the village’s practices raise disturbing questions about cops targeting cash rather than criminals — and operating thousands of miles from Bal Harbour.

In 2010 alone, village cops took part in 23 cases leading to $8.2 million in seizures — all outside of Florida — without law enforcement agents making a single arrest, records show.

“You lose sight of the law enforcement purpose when you’re concentrating on the money,” said Neal Sonnett, a Miami attorney and former president of the National Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers. “The profit purpose is very dangerous.”

More than a decade ago, a South Florida task force got into trouble after authorities said it was laundering as much drug cash as it seized and made no significant arrests. One member was accused of taking kickbacks and commissions from informants — $625,000 his first year.

Hunker, who led that same task force in the years before it ran into trouble, claimed his current problems with the feds stem from politics.

He said he has frequently worked with local DEA offices in New York, New Jersey and Atlanta in big cash seizures, causing trouble with the Miami DEA office.

“The rub is we don’t give it directly to Miami,” he said. “This is a very competitive business just like any other business. If you look at our stats, we’re killing ’em.”

However, Scott Bullock, who litigates forfeiture cases across the country, said the reason the feds are putting pressure on Bal Harbour is to make sure the police are not abusing their authority.

“These monies should not be turned into basically slush funds to be used at their discretion, and it’s broad discretion, whether it’s to buy equipment or host parties,” said Bullock, who co-wrote Policing for Profit for the Institute for Justice, a nonprofit law firm in Virginia.

What is, isn’t legal

What’s not clear is whether Hunker is permitted to use cash from criminals — the funds he says are now paying for his cops to carry out investigations, including travel to cities across the nation. The credit card bills are paid from that pot of money, Hunker said.

Known as trafficker-directed funds, Hunker said the dollars come from bad guys who pay his undercover cops for services.

But several experts say police are not legally allowed to tap into that money — which is evidence — unless they get federal approval.

David Macey, a former Miami-Dade prosecutor who represented the South Florida Money Laundering Strike Force, said cash from suspects has to go through the courts.

“You can’t just stockpile it and then loan it for other purposes,’’ he said. “Usually the police don’t keep dirty money.”

Sgt. Jim Cox, who runs the asset forfeiture unit for the Fairfax County, Va., police, said his unit locks that kind of money away as evidence.

When paying for undercover work, “we use operational funds,” that come from taxpayers, he said.

Federal agents looking into Bal Harbour have yet to release their findings, now under review by Justice Department lawyers in Washington.

Sonnett, who has challenged money seizures in court, said the government is responsible for investigating a program that gives vast powers to police.

“There has to be controls,” he said. “There’s a danger of potential abuses. Law enforcement’s primary purpose is not the financial reward.”

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/10/2...#storylink=cpy

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Woman is pulled over for having a headlight out, upon discovering that she has a outstanding ticket the officer pulls her out of her car and assaults her.
> 
> As he slams her into the car her breast implant bursts
> 
> *She's screaming in pain, and his response is, "This isn't supposed to be comfortable,'"* 
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Wom...176870671.html


///

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Bump & sub

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...APHIC-PHOTOS**

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police fatally shoot Marine in California desert*

Posted: Nov 13, 2012 3:30 AM EST

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/20079262...ifornia-desert

PALM SPRINGS, Calif. (AP) - Police say they had no choice but to shoot and kill a Camp Pendleton Marine after he refused to pull over, drove into one officer, and tried to drive off with another officer hanging halfway out of his car window.

The Marine repeatedly ignored orders to stop after being approached by officers on bike patrol around 2 a.m. Saturday, the Palm Springs Police Department said in a statement Monday.

One of the officers partially climbed into the passenger window to stop the car, but the Marine accelerated, striking the other officer, the department said. The Marine kept driving with the officer hanging out of the window until the car crashed near the garage exit, it said.

Both officers were treated for injuries at a hospital and released. They have been placed on administrative leave while the department investigates.

The Marine died at the scene and the lone passenger, another Marine, was not injured, authorities said.

"In the course of these events, fearing for their safety and the safety of others both officers discharged their weapons," the statement said.

The Desert Sun (http://mydesert.co/UkHMTr) identified the Marine who was shot as Cpl. Allan DeVillena II and said his family contacted the newspaper.

Police said authorities later found a smartphone in the car that was reported stolen by someone whose identification card was found in the Marine's pants pocket.

The lone passenger was arrested for investigation of public intoxication and for an unrelated misdemeanor warrant then released. Police did not release his name.

DeVillena's father, Alan DeVillena, told the newspaper his son and the passenger had gone out to celebrate the 237th birthday of the Marine Corps, which was Saturday.

The father said the family was headed to Palm Springs to find out what had happened after being notified of his son's death by the Marine Corps.

The newspaper reported both Marines were with the 1st Marine Logistics Group based in Camp Pendleton, but the men were stationed at Twentynine Palms.

Marine Corps officials could not be immediately reached for comment Monday when many offices were closed for Veterans Day.

DeVillena said his son served in Afghanistan and was due to finish his four-year enlistment in about two months. He said he planned to attend college.

"He was looking to get into audio engineering," DeVillena told the newspaper. "He wanted to get into recording. He wrote a lot. He had a passion for music."

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keep pushing...keep pushing...

And another joins our ranks. 



*Florida man describes being shot by police Taser as he sprayed fire with garden hose*

BY KAMEEL STANLEY Tampa Bay Times 

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/11/1...rylink=addthis

PINELLAS PARK -- The fire was all around Dan Jensen.

He could see it. He could smell it. He could hear it.

It was close enough to touch. It was burning down his neighbor's house. It was creeping toward Jensen's own fence 10 feet away, and he started spraying the fire with his hose. 

Police ordered Jensen to get back, and he complied.

But after a few minutes passed without firefighters arriving, a frustrated Jensen stepped forward and leaned down to grab the skinny gray garden hose once again.

That's when he heard the order.

*"Hit 'em! Take him down! Tase him!"*

Within moments, Jensen was on the ground. He felt electric.

"It was all over me," Jensen said. "Crawling all over me."

The 42-year-old commercial fisherman is still struggling to comprehend exactly how things deteriorated so quickly Thursday. He said he doesn't understand why police shot him with a Taser that night as he tried to battle a house fire at 3420 Beechwood Ter. N.

(How many times have warned how fast things can go "sideways" when you bring $#@! cops into the equation? - AF)

Jensen's family, friends and neighbors have been quick to defend him and accuse police of crossing a line.

*"It was wrong," he said. "There's no way around it. … I was fighting a fire. I wasn't fighting police. I thought they were here to help me. Instead, they hurt me."*

Police said they can sympathize with the stress Jensen was under. But they said he put himself and officers in danger when he refused to back down from fighting the fire.

Pinellas Park Capt. Sanfield Forseth told the Tampa Bay Times authorities could have even charged Jensen with obstruction, but decided against it.

Jensen's attorney, Heidi Imhof, said she believes authorities are trying to deflect attention from their actions that night. She called the Taser use "excessive force."

"They can't just Taser anyone," she said. "He's an unarmed person on his private property trying to fight a fire."

Imhof said the officers had other options. They could have yanked Jensen away, she said, or just turned off the water.

The agency's policy says officers must issue a warning before using a Taser, "except when such warning could provide a tactical advantage to the subject."

Imhof said her client was never warned.

Jensen said he's "disappointed" in police.

He said that when they arrived on the scene, they told him to back off and let insurance take care of it. He did for a few minutes but grew impatient and irate. He picked up the hose again because he thought firefighters weren't getting there soon enough.

Officials told the Times it took six minutes for fire fighters to respond.

"That's my home," Jensen said Monday, his voice breaking. "That's my family."

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keep pushing...keep pushing...

And another joins our ranks. 



*Florida man describes being shot by police Taser as he sprayed fire with garden hose*

BY KAMEEL STANLEY Tampa Bay Times 

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/11/1...rylink=addthis

PINELLAS PARK -- The fire was all around Dan Jensen.

He could see it. He could smell it. He could hear it.

It was close enough to touch. It was burning down his neighbor's house. It was creeping toward Jensen's own fence 10 feet away, and he started spraying the fire with his hose. 

Police ordered Jensen to get back, and he complied.

But after a few minutes passed without firefighters arriving, a frustrated Jensen stepped forward and leaned down to grab the skinny gray garden hose once again.

That's when he heard the order.

*"Hit 'em! Take him down! Tase him!"*

Within moments, Jensen was on the ground. He felt electric.

"It was all over me," Jensen said. "Crawling all over me."

The 42-year-old commercial fisherman is still struggling to comprehend exactly how things deteriorated so quickly Thursday. He said he doesn't understand why police shot him with a Taser that night as he tried to battle a house fire at 3420 Beechwood Ter. N.

(How many times have warned how fast things can go "sideways" when you bring $#@! cops into the equation? - AF)

Jensen's family, friends and neighbors have been quick to defend him and accuse police of crossing a line.

*"It was wrong," he said. "There's no way around it.  I was fighting a fire. I wasn't fighting police. I thought they were here to help me. Instead, they hurt me."*

Police said they can sympathize with the stress Jensen was under. But they said he put himself and officers in danger when he refused to back down from fighting the fire.

Pinellas Park Capt. Sanfield Forseth told the Tampa Bay Times authorities could have even charged Jensen with obstruction, but decided against it.

Jensen's attorney, Heidi Imhof, said she believes authorities are trying to deflect attention from their actions that night. She called the Taser use "excessive force."

"They can't just Taser anyone," she said. "He's an unarmed person on his private property trying to fight a fire."

Imhof said the officers had other options. They could have yanked Jensen away, she said, or just turned off the water.

The agency's policy says officers must issue a warning before using a Taser, "except when such warning could provide a tactical advantage to the subject."

Imhof said her client was never warned.

Jensen said he's "disappointed" in police.

He said that when they arrived on the scene, they told him to back off and let insurance take care of it. He did for a few minutes but grew impatient and irate. He picked up the hose again because he thought firefighters weren't getting there soon enough.

Officials told the Times it took six minutes for fire fighters to respond.

"That's my home," Jensen said Monday, his voice breaking. "That's my family."

----------


## Origanalist

> Keep pushing...keep pushing...
> 
> And another joins our ranks. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida man describes being shot by police Taser as he sprayed fire with garden hose*
> 
> BY KAMEEL STANLEY Tampa Bay Times 
> ...


This is what madness looks like.

----------


## tod evans

> This is what madness looks like.


Served and protected the $#@! out of that guy..

----------


## Origanalist

> Served and protected the $#@! out of that guy..


From a garden hose at that.

----------


## idiom

How is this thread so short?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How is this thread so short?


I started it only two months ago.

I could it fill it up with stories from this site:

http://www.policemisconduct.net/

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 7 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, November 13, 2012:

■Portland, Oregon: An officer who worked registering sex offenders will now have to register as one himself. He pleaded guilty to receipt of child pornography. He is expected to face a 5-year mandatory minimum prison sentence. http://ow.ly/fegou
■Baltimore, Maryland: A police officer has been suspended amid allegations of sexual misconduct. The Police Commissioner called the complaint “very serious” and said it has prompted a criminal and internal investigation. The officer is alleged to have been on-duty and the complaint involves an 18-year-old girl. http://ow.ly/ffBy9
■West Palm Beach, Florida: An officer who helped lead the crusade against child sexual exploitation has been sentenced to almost six years in prison on child pornography charges. He possessed up to 150 images of child pornography, some depicting the “extreme abuse of children,” according to federal prosecutors. ow.ly/fee6t
■Oklahoma City, Oklahoma: A police officer has been accused of assaulting a National Guard veteran on Veterans’ Day. http://ow.ly/fgmSl
■Pinellas Park, Florida: A man was shot with a taser by officers as he tried to put out a fire that was approaching his home. “It was wrong,” the man said. “There’s no way around it … I was fighting a fire. I wasn’t fighting police. I thought they were here to help me. Instead, they hurt me.” ow.ly/fg9VI
■Murfreesboro, Tennessee: A police officer has been indicted on a misdemeanor charge of child abuse. He was subsequently decommissioned from his position. ow.ly/ffVrO
■Bakersfield, California: The sheriff’s office recommends charges of assault under color of authority be filed against an officer. The case involves two unidentified, now former, officers who allegedly sexually assaulted a 21-year-old woman at her home after they followed her there. ow.ly/ffG8v

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 7 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, November 13, 2012:

■Portland, Oregon: An officer who worked registering sex offenders will now have to register as one himself. He pleaded guilty to receipt of child pornography. He is expected to face a 5-year mandatory minimum prison sentence. http://ow.ly/fegou
■Baltimore, Maryland: A police officer has been suspended amid allegations of sexual misconduct. The Police Commissioner called the complaint very serious and said it has prompted a criminal and internal investigation. The officer is alleged to have been on-duty and the complaint involves an 18-year-old girl. http://ow.ly/ffBy9
■West Palm Beach, Florida: An officer who helped lead the crusade against child sexual exploitation has been sentenced to almost six years in prison on child pornography charges. He possessed up to 150 images of child pornography, some depicting the extreme abuse of children, according to federal prosecutors. ow.ly/fee6t
■Oklahoma City, Oklahoma: A police officer has been accused of assaulting a National Guard veteran on Veterans Day. http://ow.ly/fgmSl
■Pinellas Park, Florida: A man was shot with a taser by officers as he tried to put out a fire that was approaching his home. It was wrong, the man said. Theres no way around it  I was fighting a fire. I wasnt fighting police. I thought they were here to help me. Instead, they hurt me. ow.ly/fg9VI
■Murfreesboro, Tennessee: A police officer has been indicted on a misdemeanor charge of child abuse. He was subsequently decommissioned from his position. ow.ly/ffVrO
■Bakersfield, California: The sheriffs office recommends charges of assault under color of authority be filed against an officer. The case involves two unidentified, now former, officers who allegedly sexually assaulted a 21-year-old woman at her home after they followed her there. ow.ly/ffG8v

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Saturday, November 10 to Monday November 12, 2012:

■Valley Brook, Oklahoma: A police chief who pleaded guilty to drug charges was not given any prison time. He was found with 20 grams of meth, marijuana, a crack rock, digital scales, ecstasy tablets and numerous pills. He had been the chief for 20 years, and was then fired. http://ow.ly/fatJh
■Los Angeles, California: A jury found an officer guilty of using excessive force. He handcuffed a partially paralyzed man so tightly that he caused nerve damage in the man’s wrists. http://ow.ly/fau6H
■Indian River County, Florida: A deputy was suspended for 20 hours for careless driving. He told deputies that he had had some beers, and was driving with his 7-year-old son on his lap before he lost control of his truck. http://ow.ly/fawmq
■Chesapeake, Virginia: After being suspended without pay for four months during an investigation, a police officer has been arrested and charged with two counts of embezzlement. http://ow.ly/fdyNf
■Little Rock, Arkansas: A police officer has been suspended more than a year after being accused of using excessive force during an arrest that was caught on camera. According to a letter from the chief of police, the officer is suspended for 30 days without pay for the “type and degree of force” used during an arrest.  The letter describes the officer’s actions as the type that “exceeded the force which was reasonable and necessary.” http://ow.ly/fdBev
■Update: Portage, Wisconsin: A police officer resigned, five days following his arrest on suspicion of first-offense drunken driving. According to the police chief the officer felt that his resignation was in his best interest for him, his family and the department. http://ow.ly/fdFfQ
■Newport News, Virginia: A police officer was arrested for crashing into another car and refusing to take a breathalyzer test. He has been placed on administrative leave without pay pending an internal investigation. http://ow.ly/fdGA
■Akron, Ohio: After a two-month long investigation, a detective was indicted by the Summit County Grand Jury. The charges include pandering sexually oriented material involving a minor, sexual battery, gross sexual imposition, sexual imposition and unauthorized use of the Ohio Law Enforcement Gateway. http://ow.ly/fdIiz
■Leland, North Carolina: Two police officers have been suspended without pay after being involved in a fight. http://ow.ly/fdLJ2

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Saturday, November 10 to Monday November 12, 2012:

■Valley Brook, Oklahoma: A police chief who pleaded guilty to drug charges was not given any prison time. He was found with 20 grams of meth, marijuana, a crack rock, digital scales, ecstasy tablets and numerous pills. He had been the chief for 20 years, and was then fired. http://ow.ly/fatJh
■Los Angeles, California: A jury found an officer guilty of using excessive force. He handcuffed a partially paralyzed man so tightly that he caused nerve damage in the mans wrists. http://ow.ly/fau6H
■Indian River County, Florida: A deputy was suspended for 20 hours for careless driving. He told deputies that he had had some beers, and was driving with his 7-year-old son on his lap before he lost control of his truck. http://ow.ly/fawmq
■Chesapeake, Virginia: After being suspended without pay for four months during an investigation, a police officer has been arrested and charged with two counts of embezzlement. http://ow.ly/fdyNf
■Little Rock, Arkansas: A police officer has been suspended more than a year after being accused of using excessive force during an arrest that was caught on camera. According to a letter from the chief of police, the officer is suspended for 30 days without pay for the type and degree of force used during an arrest.  The letter describes the officers actions as the type that exceeded the force which was reasonable and necessary. http://ow.ly/fdBev
■Update: Portage, Wisconsin: A police officer resigned, five days following his arrest on suspicion of first-offense drunken driving. According to the police chief the officer felt that his resignation was in his best interest for him, his family and the department. http://ow.ly/fdFfQ
■Newport News, Virginia: A police officer was arrested for crashing into another car and refusing to take a breathalyzer test. He has been placed on administrative leave without pay pending an internal investigation. http://ow.ly/fdGA
■Akron, Ohio: After a two-month long investigation, a detective was indicted by the Summit County Grand Jury. The charges include pandering sexually oriented material involving a minor, sexual battery, gross sexual imposition, sexual imposition and unauthorized use of the Ohio Law Enforcement Gateway. http://ow.ly/fdIiz
■Leland, North Carolina: Two police officers have been suspended without pay after being involved in a fight. http://ow.ly/fdLJ2

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 8 stories of police misconduct tracked for Friday, November 9, 2012:

■Charleston, South Carolina: An officer was charged with a DUI. She was placed on administrative leave without pay. ow.ly/faloZ
■Roane County, West Virginia: A man is alleging that he was brutalized by police following a traffic stop. He says he suffered a broken right orbital bone, nose, teeth, and other injuries that caused him, among other things, “pain and suffering.” ow.ly/fa52e
■Alexandria, Louisiana: What started as a traffic stop for a seat belt violation turned into a high-speed chase that included the suspect throwing items from the car, a near accident, and a deputy getting hit by the suspect’s vehicle. ow.ly/fa8Rc
■East Hartford, Connecticut: An officer was arrested on child pornography charges. He purchased DVDs containing child porn from a foreign company. He faces up to 20 years in prison if he is convicted. ow.ly/fa3AO
■Socorro, Texas: Four police officers have been accused of official oppression. Two of them face aggravated perjury and tampering with government records charges. The arrests of the officers account for 15% of the police officers on the force. ow.ly/fa1uY
■Update: Pinellas Park, Florida: A state trooper was cleared of charges in the investigation into a shooting at a cemetery by the Florida Department of Law Enforcement. ow.ly/f8vfU
■Catoosa County, Tennessee: A deputy has been indicted on 14 charges that center on allegations of sexual exploitation, sodomy, and pornography distribution involving a 16-year-old girl. “Once the facts of the case were known, he was terminated immediately,” said the sheriff’s major. http://ow.ly/fanvo
■Ocean Springs, Mississippi: A now-former police officer has been sentenced to serve five years in prison after authorities found child pornography downloaded to his department issued computer. http://ow.ly/fawS4

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 8 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, November 8, 2012

■New York, New York: An officer pleaded guilty to stealing guns and a bullet-resistant vest from fellow police officers and then selling them to drug dealers to feed his addiction to pain pills. He was fired after his guilty plea.  ow.ly/f85Ki
■Update: Jackson, Mississippi: The last of three officers charged in a bribery case pleaded guilty. He was indicted for taking bribes in order to protect drug shipments. It turned out the men they thought were drug dealers were really undercover FBI agents. ow.ly/f83yW
■Rindge County, New Hampshire: An officer that was on leave has been indicted by a grand jury on charges of sexual assault of a minor. He is charged with two counts of sexual assault and one count of attempted aggravated felonious sexual assault of a girl he knew between the ages of 13 and 16. ow.ly/f7WQE
■Update: Sarasota, Florida: An officer was fired after he was caught on video beating and choking a man outside of a nightclub. “I don’t think there is clearer evidence of a potential civil rights violation than a video beating by a law enforcement officer against a citizen of the community,” said the man’s attorney. ow.ly/f7LTI
■DeQuincy, Louisiana: An officer was arrested and charged with a DWI, hit and run, and reckless operation. He was pulled over in a marked police car, but was off-duty at the time. ow.ly/f7Lkd
■Chattanooga, Tennessee: Two officers were terminated after allegations of excessive force against a man at a halfway house. The FBI is still investigating the case. “Due to the nature of this incident, both officers were removed from their patrol duties and placed on special assignment conducting non- law enforcement activities,” said the Chief. ow.ly/f7L8t
■Update: Milford, Connecticut: A jury indicted a police officer of misconduct with a motor vehicle and reckless driving in two traffic deaths. ow.ly/f8ogG
■Phoenix, Arizona: A detective was arrested. He allegedly drove to West Fargo, North Dakota and brutally assaulted a man who had an affair with his wife. “It appears to me that it was a well-planned out, long-time planned out event,” said a West Fargo detective. ow.ly/f7KBH

----------


## Travlyr

RIP - Jose Guerena



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP0f00_JMak




> *Arizona SWAT Team Defends Shooting Iraq Vet 60 Times*
> 
> By ELLEN TUMPOSKY
> May 20, 2011
> A Tucson, Ariz., SWAT team defends shooting an Iraq War veteran 60 times during a drug raid, although it declines to say whether it found any drugs in the house and has had to retract its claim that the veteran shot first.
> 
> And the Pima County sheriff, whose team conducted the raid, scolded the media for "questioning the legality" of the shooting.
> 
> Jose Guerena, 26, died the morning of May 5. He was asleep in his Tucson home after working a night shift at the Asarco copper mine when his wife, Vanessa, saw the armed SWAT team outside her youngest son's bedroom window.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...abled-man.html

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

DOJ employees and U.S. District Judge Raner Collins cooperated to murder me: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...VDfkT2z-w/edit

----------


## Anti Federalist

Handicapped woman who didn't move fast enough gets a grenade lobbed at her for non compliance, sets her on fire.

Just another day in the War on Us.


*St. Paul to pay record-tying $400K in police violence case*

By Mara H. Gottfried
mgottfried@pioneerpress.comtwincities.com
Posted:   11/06/2012 12:01:00 AM CST
November 7, 2012 7:37 PM GMTUpdated:   11/07/2012 01:37:44 PM CST

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/...-settle-police

St. Paul police kicked a man in the face as he lay on the ground and tried to explain that his mother couldn't quickly get to the ground because she'd recently had surgery, a lawsuit says. Police then shot a "flash-bang" grenade directly at the woman, setting her afire and seriously burning her legs, according to the lawsuit. 

The St. Paul City Council is slated to approve a $400,000 settlement in the lawsuit Wednesday, Nov. 7, equaling the largest payout in a St. Paul police lawsuit, according to the city attorney's office. 

Six other police misconduct cases have led to nearly a half-million dollars in payouts this year, according to the St. Paul city attorney's office. The city also recently settled for $385,000 a data privacy lawsuit involving St. Paul officers. 

An investigation continues into a separate case in August in which a St. Paul police officer was seen on video kicking a suspect who was on the ground. 

"This is extremely, extremely sad to hear about officers we trust to protect and serve," Tyrone Terrill, chairman of the African-American Leadership Council, said Wednesday of the lawsuit about to be settled. "We really need to have a serious talk with Chief (Thomas) Smith and his leadership." 

Smith said later in the day that he'd talked with Terrill. Terrill said they would be meeting. 

"I always want to make sure that we're doing the right thing," Smith said. "I listen to the concerns of the community all the time. ... I take anything that 
happens in the community very seriously." 

In settling the current lawsuit, the city "does not admit any wrongdoing, improper action or liability," according to the settlement agreement. 

St. Paul City Attorney Sara Grewing said Tuesday that the city looked at a case with similar circumstances in Minneapolis -- after an officer threw a "flash-bang" grenade into an apartment where police suspected crack cocaine was being sold, it went off under a woman's legs and caused third-degree burns. Minneapolis settled the woman's lawsuit for $1 million last year. 

In the St. Paul case that's being settled, Grewing said, "the plaintiff had serious and permanent injuries." 

The case about to be settled in St. Paul was filed in November 2011 in U.S. District Court by Larelle Steward, 28, and his mother, Daniela Hobbs, 48. They alleged civil rights violations, assault, battery and negligence stemming from the St. Paul police execution of a search warrant Oct. 28, 2010. 

Officer Matthew Yunker had received information from a confidential informant that another man, then 58, was selling crack cocaine from an apartment in the 600 block of North Snelling Avenue, according to his application for a search warrant, which a judge granted. Yunker was looking for cocaine and other items, he wrote. 

The lawsuit included the following claims about what happened when police executed the warrant: 

Steward and Hobbs lived in the apartment, above a business, and saw police arrive via a security camera the business owner had installed. They were the only ones home. Steward opened the door when they knocked. Police yelled for them to "get on the ground." 

Police "zip-tied" Steward's wrists behind his back. Hobbs is 5 feet 3 inches tall, has diabetes and back problems and, at the time of the police encounter, "was visibly disabled due to a recent neck surgery," the complaint said. 

Steward saw his mother "struggling to get into the prone position; however, due to her recent surgery and visible injury, Hobbs was physically unable to move as quickly as Steward," the complaint said. 

Steward was on the ground, explaining Hobbs' "inability to move quickly," when police "repeatedly kicked Steward in the back of his head causing his face to smash into the premises' floor thereby breaking his nose and causing cuts on his face," the complaint said. Police covered his head with a pillowcase. 

*Police shot a "flash-bang" grenade at Hobbs, who was "prone/face down" at that point, the complaint said. It exploded, setting Hobbs on fire and causing third-degree burns. Hobbs was burned on her right leg from ankle to mid-thigh, her left inner thigh, and the bottoms of her feet.* 

A paramedic treated Hobbs and inquired about other injured people. Police "falsely informed the medic that no other medical treatment was needed," the complaint said. 

Police instructed Steward to clean up his face, dropped him off at Regions Hospital's emergency room and confiscated the pillowcase they'd used to cover his bloodied face. 

Officers found no cocaine in their search of the apartment. They found a handgun and stun gun in a bedroom and shotguns in closets, according to the warrant's inventory receipt. Police also found a bag of marijuana (2.8 grams; 0.09 ounce) and a digital scale, the receipt said. 

Neither Steward, Hobbs nor the man who was the subject of the search warrant was charged in the case. 

Steward and Hobbs sued the city of St. Paul, Yunker and officers "John Doe," whose names weren't known. Both sides later agreed to dismiss Yunker and name only the city of St. Paul as a defendant. 

Yunker, a St. Paul officer since 2000, was assigned to the Western District FORCE unit at the time he obtained the warrant and is now a canine officer. A police spokesman didn't have information Tuesday about whether there was an internal affairs investigation involving the search warrant case. 

Yunker has one instance of discipline on his record -- a written reprimand for violating department policy in August 2010. He also has seven commendations, mostly thank-you letters, in his record. 

Steward's criminal history shows a warrant for his arrest in a 2008 marijuana-possession case he was convicted in. He was convicted of a petty misdemeanor in 2008 for possessing marijuana and motor vehicle theft in 2003, court records show. Hobbs' record shows only traffic violations. 

Last year, St. Paul paid $350,000 in five police misconduct cases, according to the city attorney's office. 

Grewing said her office has "ongoing discussions with the police department about managing the city's risk" and works with the department on training. 

The other $400,000 settlement in a St. Paul police case came in 2005; the city agreed to pay the family of Charles Craighead, killed by an officer in 2001. Craighead was struggling with a carjacker and had just wrestled a gun from him when the officer mistook him for the suspect and shot him. 

David Hanners and Frederick Melo contributed to this report.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> DOJ employees and U.S. District Judge Raner Collins cooperated to murder me: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...VDfkT2z-w/edit


You need to write this up into a thread of its own.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *FBI Shoots Up House of Unarmed People*
> *
> John K. Ross*|Nov. 16, 2012 
> 
> An FBI SWAT team stormed a family home in District Heights, Maryland, yesterday at 6 a.m.
> 
> Agents fired at an unarmed 18-year-old woman in what appears to have been a no-knock raid. Via ABC 7:
> 
>     “They almost hit my daughter, man,” says Emory Hughley. “If I hadn’t told her to go back in her room they probably would have shot her.”
> ...


////

----------


## Anti Federalist

I fail to see the humor.

Having automatic weapons shoved in my face, split seconds away from some amped up $#@! cop ready to light my ass up, ain't funny.

Who are these people???



*Mormons stand off against the narcs* 

By Paul Rolly

First Published Nov 13 2012 01:46 pm • Last Updated Nov 14 2012 08:05 am 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politic...lders.html.csp

Daryl Zadock Budd (who goes by Zadock) is a faithful Mormon known for his cheerful spirit and good sense of humor, not to mention his colorful writing style. 

When he shared a gospel-spreading experience he had several years ago, the story spread on the Internet until it found its way to me in an email from a reader. I contacted Budd, who confirmed his humorous tale is true.

It’s too good not to pass along.

Budd and the elders quorum president in his Clearfield LDS ward were home teaching to lapsed members when they came upon a home containing a member more lapsed than they could have imagined.

They were welcomed into the woman’s apartment, which she shared with a boyfriend.

"As we were preparing to say the closing prayer at the conclusion of our visit, we heard someone pounding on the door and yelling, ‘It’s the police! Open the door!’ I thought, ‘Oh, that old joke.’ Then there was more pounding," Budd wrote.

Before the boyfriend could open the door, it flew open and 10 armed men wearing Kevlar vests bearing the word POLICE swarmed in, ordering everyone to the floor.

Budd wrote: "I thought to myself, ‘This is going to make a great story.’ "

As Budd lay face down on the carpet, the elders quorum president stood up from where he was sitting on the couch, thinking he could explain why he and Budd were there.

*"The kind officers [who were spouting language the two LDS home teachers were not used to hearing] did not seem to like this action and one very large officer stepped toward Budd’s companion, who then found himself looking directly into the muzzle of the gun with a bright light shining in his eyes. The officer placed his finger over the trigger and shouted, ‘I said get on the ground!’ "*

The portly elders quorum president quickly complied, but to Budd’s chagrin, there wasn’t enough room between the couch and coffee table, so he landed on Budd.

"I never thought I would need to ‘support the president’ like that," Budd continued. "I assure you, I really felt the weight of my calling."

*While they were on the floor, the cops, who were part of a narcotics task force, continued to shout orders and threats. "The humor of the whole situation hit me full force and I started laughing," wrote Budd.*

They were handcuffed and searched for weapons, not including their scriptures.

The elders quorum president finally blurted in one breath that they were home teachers from the LDS ward, causing the officers to look at one another in puzzlement. They asked for church ID and were quickly shown temple recommends.

"I knew that my temple recommend could help me get into the Lord’s house," Budd wrote, "but I never dreamed it could help me avoid going to the Big House."

Alas, they couldn’t save the couple they had gone to enlighten. "The lost sheep we were hoping to bring back to the fold sadly ended up going to a different pen."
*
(Can you point to a victim of the alleged crime, brother? A crime so horrendous it required a Soviet style military raid, that you found "humorous"? - AF)*

----------


## Captain Shays

Hey AF.

Thanks Bro. 

Thats all. Just thanks for what you do.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hey AF.
> 
> Thanks Bro. 
> 
> Thats all. Just thanks for what you do.


You're welcome.

Really, thank *you* for the kind words.

Trying, in my own small way, to do what I can.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hmm, maybe the family of Patricia Cook might get some form of "justice" too.




*Otto Zehm Beating: Officer Karl F. Thompson Jr. Sentenced In Death Of Man With Mental Disabilities* 

By NICHOLAS K. GERANIOS 11/15/12 09:14 PM ET EST  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...usaolp00000003

Officer Karl F. Thompson Jr. has been sentenced to four years and three months in prison in the 2006 beating death of Otto Zehm. SPOKANE, Wash. -- A police officer was sentenced Thursday to more than four years in prison for using excessive force against a mentally disabled janitor who died after being erroneously suspected of stealing money from an ATM.

Officer Karl F. Thompson Jr., 65, was sentenced by U.S. District Court Judge Fred Van Sickle to four years and three months for his role in the 2006 death of Otto Zehm.

Van Sickle said he hoped the sentence would begin to bring closure to Zehm's family and to the Spokane community, which has been at odds with the police department as a result of this case and others.

"This had a significant impact on the community and how it viewed its police department," Van Sickle said.

Van Sickle also ordered that Thompson be taken into custody immediately, over the objections of defense lawyers, who wanted him to remain free while the verdict is appealed.

Thompson was convicted last year by a federal jury of violating Zehm's civil rights by using excessive force and then lying to investigators in the case.

Six years ago, Zehm was beaten and stunned by Thompson in a convenience store. He was hog-tied and sat on by other officers until he passed out. The 36-year-old died two days later without regaining consciousness.

Zehm had committed no crime.

Defense attorney Carl Oreskovich argued for a sentence of zero to 16 months, saying there was no evidence presented that the actions of Thompson led directly to Zehm's death.


Thompson addressed the court, apologizing to Zehm's mother. "I did not intend to harm Mr. Zehm that night, and did not act in malice," he said. "I have dedicated my life to protection of the public."

Thompson is a Vietnam veteran and a decorated 40-year veteran of law enforcement in Los Angeles, northern Idaho and Spokane, Oreskovich said. "This man before you is not a villain," Oreskovich told the judge.

But federal prosecutors noted that Thompson attacked Zehm without warning, and struck him repeatedly with a 30-inch baton and also stunned him.

"There were seven baton strikes in less than eight seconds," said Tim Durkin, an assistant U.S. attorney. "There is compelling medical evidence in this case that Mr. Zehm sustained serious bodily injury."

Prosecutors sought a sentence of nine to 11 years because of the seriousness of the attack on Zehm, and its impact on the community.

"When officers abuse their power and lie to cover it up, it fundamentally undermines" their position of trust in the community, said Victor Boutros, a Justice Department attorney who helped prosecute the case.

On March 18, 2006, police received a report that a man matching Zehm's description might have stolen money from people at an ATM. Surveillance video showed that Thompson found Zehm inside a convenience store and immediately struck him repeatedly with a baton and shocked him with a stun gun.

Other officers arrived and hogtied Zehm, put a rubber mask over his mouth, and sat on him. It was later determined that he had not committed any crime.

His last words were: "All I wanted was a Snickers bar," according to trial testimony.

Anger boiled in the community over the death, but the Spokane County prosecutor's office declined to bring charges against any officers. Amid demands for justice, federal prosecutors eventually charged Thompson with violating Zehm's civil rights through use of excessive force and then lying to investigators.

Prosecutors also alleged the case involved an extensive cover-up by police. That investigation is ongoing.

Boutros said it was important to remember that Zehm, a mentally ill janitor, had committed no crime.

"He was just going in as he always did to buy his soda and his candy," Boutros said. Thompson's actions warranted prison time, he said.

"A badge cannot equate to a free pass," Boutros said.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ////


Any word on whether the victims are pursuing legal action against that $#@! team? /curious

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Any word on whether the victims are pursuing legal action against that $#@! team? /curious


Not that I have heard of yet.

----------


## Captain Shays

Update. I can tell you all with the utmost certainty that the officer's story is totally bull$#@!. As a reminder, according to the autopsey report the final two shots were fired into Travor with a trajactory consistent with officer Rhodes standing above him while Trevor already had three shots in him. I have seen the pictures of the socalled puncture wounds from a 12" bayonet. They were all on one shoulder and they were nothing more than 7 little red dots. I mean little red dots all on one side of his shoulder.
Trevor was mayb e 145 pounds and 5'10" tall. Rhodes is 6'2" tall and weights 240. 
h ttp://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2012/11/15/3171768/police-officer-involved-in-carolina.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

Family calls cops because of family fight.

SMH

*
Stick-wielding man shot, killed by San Bernardino Police officers*

Staff Reportssbsun.com
Posted:   11/15/2012 09:06:57 PM PST

http://www.sbsun.com/breakingnews/ci...san-bernardino

SAN BERNARDINO -- San Bernardino Police officers shot and killed a 28-year-old man when he reportedly threw a stick at them as they tried to investigate a disturbance Thursday afternoon, officials said. 
Johnny Louis Gonzalez of San Bernardino was shot several timed by police officers, according to a police press release. He was taken to Community Hospital where he was later pronounced dead. 

Around 2:30 p.m., police were called out to the 2400 block of N. San Benito Street for a family fight, according to police officials. When the arrived a man, later identified as Gonzalez, reportedly charged at officers. He pulled a wooden stick from his waistband and threw it at the police officers, officials said. 

According to the release, the officers feared for their lives and fired their weapons, striking Gonzalez. 

None of the officers or anyone else was injured in the incident. 

The case will be submitted to the San Bernardino District Attorney's office for review. 

Anyone with information is asked to conact Detective JOhn Munoz at 909-384-5630 or Sgt. Gary Robinson at 909-841-5361.

----------


## Captain Shays

To AF or anyone else. If you feel so inclined please post your opinions in the response section of this article. ALL of them are calling Rhodes a hero and none of them can see that he's really a murderer.

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/201...#disqus_thread

My wife would really appreciate it and so would I.

----------


## Captain Shays

He's another update. Check out this reporting and how the Myrtle Beach Times is covering for Rhodes.

David Wren wrote:  the Horry County police officer who struggled with and then shot to death a Carolina Forest High School student in 2009 – will be dropped from a wrongful death lawsuit filed by the student’s parents, Rhodes’ lawyer told The Sun News on Monday.Charleston lawyer Alissa Collins, who represents Rhodes, said she is “in the process of drawing up the stipulation of dismissal” to be filed in federal court in Florence. Collins said she could provide no other information about the dismissal.

Read more here: http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/201...#storylink=cpy

THINK. How in the world can Wren report that "Rhodes will be dropped" from the lawsuit if the papers were just filed? Does he have some sort of inside information that he's not telling us? This is just one more example of how the media has treated this case from beginning to end.

----------


## Expatriate

Why isn't the relevant evidence (the location and size of the stab wounds, the angle of the shots) included in those articles? The whole thing is spun in the favor of the police officer. Of course the comments are going to jump to conclusions with that kind of reporting.

For example, they say:




> Varinecz sprang forward from his chair with his bayonet grasped in both hands, aimed at Rhodes’ chest.”
> 
> Trevor Varinecz stabbed Rhodes several times and the officer suffered superficial injuries.


That makes it sound like he stabbed Rhodes directly and repeatedly in the chest.




> Rhodes struggled with Trevor Varinecz and said in court documents that he was worried that if he lost control of the situation Trevor Varinecz would have access to his gun. That is when Rhodes made the decision to shoot the student.


They don't mention anything about any shots being made from above while Trevor was on the ground in either article.

----------


## Captain Shays

Thank you. Those are our thoughts as well. But it's even richer. We have seen the picture of Rhodes shirt after the attack". ALL of the punctures were on one side of his shoulder. They were seven little red dots. He was out of the hospital within an hour. Now think about this. Rhodes said that Trevor lunged at him with both hands on the knife aiming for his chest. So at what point in the struggle did Trevor have the opportunity to put seven puncture wounds on the back of Rhode's shoulder? Note Trevor was 5' 10" and weighed 145 pounds. Rhodes is 6'2" and weighs 240. He had pepper spray and a knight stick on him but instead he chose to pump the kid full of lead FIVE TIMES? Oh yeah he fired off five other rounds that were sprayed around the room.
The guy panacked and is totally incompetitant to hold that position. "The parents" are NOT seeking to gain financially from this. ALL the money if there is any will go to an autistic charity. Trust me on this man. NONE of us would go buy a car with the money awarded. Its not about the money. Its about forcing schools to train their armed personel

----------


## Captain Shays

A like you have a 12" bayonet in your hand. Now, as fast as you can, stab sevent times. I have done this and it's an amazingly long perdiod of time. I don't know how anyone can stay in one position that long to recieve seven puncture wounds with a 12" bayonet that amount to seven little red bloody spots on your shirt.

----------


## Captain Shays

BTW the puncture wounds were all on the left side of Rhode's shirt. The largest one was 1cm. Three had no blood. The rest were like pin pricks arond 1 mm in diameter.

----------


## mac_hine

Main street USSA is becoming the Gaza Strip.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I searched up the shooting from a helicopter story, found it on yahoo, and the comments are horrible.  People _more than ever_ are splitting their own spines bending over backwards to justify the jackboots.

----------


## Captain Shays

I'm glad I didn't stick around for the comment section.

----------


## mac_hine

*Selma police officer suspended*

A Selma police officer has been suspended with pay after being accused of handcuffing a nursing supervisor at a Johnston County hospital over the weekend.

Selma police investigators said Wednesday that officer Travis Abbott took a suspected drunken driver to the Johnston Medical Center emergency room in Smithfield around 1:30 a.m. Saturday to have blood drawn. 

*According to a 911 call, Abbott handcuffed the nurse when she refused to draw blood because Abbott didn't have a court order.* (good for her)

"Officer Travis Abbott came and just arrested and made a huge scene with our house administrators," a nurse told the 911 dispatch supervisor in the call. "He just handcuffed her - he could care less about anything - in front of the middle of our ER. And this whole ER is in complete chaos, and frankly, somebody needs to come here and handle it."

The nursing supervisor was released from Abbott's handcuffs after Smithfield police and Johnston County sheriff's deputies arrived.

Selma police are investigating the claim but won't comment on the specific allegations.

They did confirm that the DWI suspect was later taken to the county magistrate, who released him because there was no probable cause.

Abbott has been with the Selma Police Department since 2009.
http://www2.nbc17.com/news/johnston-...ed-ar-2786204/

----------


## Anti Federalist

National Police Misconduct NewsFeed Daily Recap 11-17-12 to 11-19-12

November 20, 2012 @ 9:23 AM by Tim Lynch
Tweet

Here are the 14 reports of police misconduct tracked for Saturday, November 17, to Monday, November 19, 2012:

    Polk County, New Jersey: An officer was charged with aggravated battery after he attacked a fellow officer who was in town to testify at a hearing. http://ow.ly/fk3JB
    Baton Rouge, Louisiana: After admitting to stealing evidence from a drug case, a narcotics officer has been sentenced to two years in prison. He stole 3 shotguns and $27,000 in cash. Several cases had to be dismissed because of the missing evidence. http://ow.ly/fk60g
    Meriden, Connecticut: An officer was indicted by a grand jury on a charge of police brutality. He shoved a handcuffed prisoner into a jail cell and cracked his skull. The charge has a maximum sentence of 10 years in prison, and a $250,000 fine. ow.ly/fk1d3
    Wilmette, Illinois: An officer was put on probation for two years after she ordered a DUI suspect to pay an unnecessary cash bond. She pleaded guilty to the misdemeanor theft. ow.ly/fjPak
    Loudoun County, Virginia: An undercover detective was charged with driving while intoxicated. He was placed under administrative leave after a car crash. ow.ly/fjOqY
    Jackson, Tennessee: An officer was suspended without pay for ten days. It was found that he violated several department regulations, including regulations of an order, personal conduct and moral conduct. ow.ly/fjD2e
    West Hollywood, California: A deputy was arrested for allegedly shooting and killing a man while off-duty. He is a 17-year veteran of the department. “He’s been stripped of all law enforcement power,” said the department spokesman. “It causes a pall over the scores and scores of deputy sheriffs that every day do their job.” ow.ly/fjBJu
    Warren County, Virginia: Two deputies were charged with unlawful hunting. One was also charged with hunting, trapping, or fishing without a license and leaving wanton waste. The officers voluntarily resigned after the incident. ow.ly/fiomd
    Update: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: The police lieutenant who was caught on video punching a woman was charged with simple assault. He was fired from his post for the incident. ow.ly/fm2d2
    San Bernardino, California: Officers shot and killed a man after he reportedly threw a stick at them as they investigated a disturbance. ow.ly/fm1gG
    Sarasota, Florida: A homeless man spent the night in jail after police arrested him for charging his cell phone at a public picnic shelter. The city offers free electrical power charging stations throughout the city for those with electrical cars. ow.ly/flUd6
    Spokane, Washington: An officer was sentenced to more than 4 years in prison for using excessive force against a mentally disabled janitor who died after being erroneously suspected for stealing money from an ATM. ow.ly/flR0a
    Selma, North Carolina: An officer handcuffed a nurse in the ER when she refused to draw blood because he didn’t have a court order. The nurse who called 911 said the officer “came and just arrested and made a huge scene with our house administrators. He just handcuffed her – he could care less about anything – in front of the middle of our ER. And this whole ER is in complete chaos, and frankly, somebody needs to come here and handle it.” The officer has been suspended with pay. ow.ly/flIbA
    New York, New York: An officer reported he was stabbed by an intruder when he wasn’t. He has been charged with falsely reporting an incident. ow.ly/fkPNL
    Tiltonsville, Ohio: An officer has been charged with a misdemeanor count of assault. The charges stem from an alleged beating incident; the officer was masked when he got out of a car, tackled, and hit the victim repeatedly. ow.ly/fkPF4

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I searched up the shooting from a helicopter story, found it on yahoo, and the comments are horrible.  People _more than ever_ are splitting their own spines bending over backwards to justify the jackboots.


They hate freedom and do not want it.

----------


## Origanalist

> Baton Rouge, Louisiana: After admitting to stealing evidence from a drug case, a narcotics officer has been sentenced to two years in prison. He stole 3 shotguns and $27,000 in cash. Several cases had to be dismissed because of the missing evidence.


Win, win!

----------


## phill4paul

DETROIT (AP) — The city of Detroit has been ordered to pay $1.1 million to a young man who was rousted out of bed as a 14-year-old, charged with murder and held in a violent juvenile lockup for nearly two years before being acquitted of a fatal shooting in his neighborhood.

*Caleb Sosa, now 19, claimed police violated his civil rights by coercing him to put his initials on a confession that he couldn't even read*. The allegations in his lawsuit were never tested, however, because the case ended in an extraordinary way. A judge declared a default when city lawyers failed the most basic procedural step: They never filed a timely answer in court.

"The judge found that mistakes were made," acknowledged Krystal Crittendon, the head of Detroit's law department.

Sosa's attorney, Ronnie Cromer Jr., believes he had a strong case and could have persuaded a jury to award even more money if the lawsuit over police tactics had gone to trial. Nonetheless, i*t's an embarrassing result for a city that is nearly broke and typically pays out more than $20 million a year in legal claims.*
The lawyer who botched the case no longer works for Detroit.

"That's flat-out malpractice," said Deborah Gordon, an attorney who regularly sues local governments. "Municipalities should be sophisticated and responsible to deal with this stuff. Even if you're overwhelmed with work, you cannot allow a default. Get a calendar."

*The lawsuit centered on how Detroit police arrested and interrogated Sosa after a sensational murder in 2007. A 13-year-old on the southwest side was fatally shot in the middle of the night, the unintended victim of a gang feud. Another person who was shot and survived identified Sosa as the masked gunman.

In an interview with The Associated Press, Sosa said he was asleep and wearing only pajama pants when an officer entered his bedroom to take him away for an interview. He was released but picked up again a month later.

"They're telling me, 'You killed somebody.' I kept telling them over and over again: I had nothing to do with it," Sosa said this week.

"I did not know how to read. I did not know how to write. As far as a confession, I had no idea what it was," he said. "Police told me to sign right here and you can go home. I didn't even know how to put my initials. I asked them to show me how to write a 'C' and a 'V' and an 'S.'"
*
Sosa was charged with first-degree murder. The first trial ended without a unanimous verdict. Worn down by his time in custody and fearing a life sentence, *Sosa was close to pleading guilty before a second trial in exchange for a 15-year prison term.

"I saw it as a way out," he explained. "I grabbed a pen. I looked at my mom. I barely put down the first letter of my name. I dropped the pen. I looked at the judge's face and said, 'I cannot sign this paper.'"*

*His second trial in 2009 ended with an acquittal. After 631 days in custody, Sosa went home. No one else has been charged in the slayin*g.

Cromer filed a civil rights lawsuit in 2010, accusing Detroit police of creating a phony confession and covering up evidence that would have helped Sosa. The lawsuit was amended in 2011 and hand-delivered to the city's law department. But city attorney Jane Mills never filed a formal response in federal court.
Cromer, frustrated by the inaction, asked U.S. District Judge Sean Cox to declare the city in default. Cox agreed, saying, "This is not a case involving excusable neglect."

In September, Cox awarded $1.1 million to the young man and $80,380 to his mother. The case still is pending while lawyers work out a 40-year schedule of payments to Sosa.

Mills, who now works for a law firm, declined to comment. Crittendon, head of the Detroit law department, declined to say whether Mills quit or was fired. She also declined to discuss how the Sosa case was managed.

*No matter how he won the lawsuit, Sosa hopes the public doesn't lose sight of his innocence and his time in a juvenile lockup. He said he was repeatedly beaten by inmates much older than him and suffered a dislocated jaw, broken ribs and other injuries.

His mother, Amparo Hernandez-Sosa, said she often parked her minivan outside the detention center and flashed the headlights to wish her son a good night.

"I was 14. I was a baby," Sosa told the AP. "This is a scar inside my head and inside my heart. ... I got arrested for a crime I did not commit. They grabbed me and put the blame on me."*

http://news.yahoo.com/detroit-man-ac...174628859.html

----------


## phill4paul

dupe

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 23 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, November 20 to Wednesday, November 21, 2012:

    Newark, New Jersey: The ACLU says police have reached a settlement with a teenager who was handcuffed and detained for phone video. The teen says police illegally seized her phone and deleted a video from it. http://ow.ly/frucK

Asheville, North Carolina: An officer has been charged with misdemeanor child abuse after investigators found bruises on a child after a spanking. The arrest warrant states that the officer is not the child’s father. http://ow.ly/fpBLU

Glasgow, Kentucky: The sheriff who is facing federal civil rights violations has been indicted on additional counts of excessive force and falsifying documents. He is facing 13 counts; his term as sheriff ends in December. http://ow.ly/fpCJG

Washington Township, New Jersey: An officer is facing charges of committing official misconduct, submitting a false report to law enforcement, harassment and tampering with public records. “At some point the decision will be made to see if he stays on [the force,]” said the police captain. He also said that the officer was required to turn in his badge, all police equipment and is not to identify himself as a law enforcement officer. http://ow.ly/fpXls

Lee County, Florida: After an internal investigation revealed that he stole merchandise from a Publix store while in uniform, an officer was fired. He then lied about stealing the items because “I was afraid of being labeled a thief.” http://ow.ly/fpJlT

Eastpointe, Michigan: A detective has been charged in the theft and exchanging of tires, slot machines, watches, and other items from a police forfeiture shed for drugs and money. He was a 14 year veteran, and resigned during the investigation. http://ow.ly/fpTQF

Greeley, Colorado: A police officer has been charged with a class four felony theft for allegedly falsifying his time sheets. http://ow.ly/fpWyk

Broward County, Florida: An officer is again accused of falsifying official documents. He faces a felony count of official misconduct, a misdemeanor count of falsifying public records, and two counts of petty theft. The charges are punishable by up to 6 years behind bars. “We do our best to weed out people that we don’t think are worthy of wearing a badge and being in law enforcement,” said the Sheriff. “Those that betray the public trust shouldn’t be working here. This isn’t the first, of numerous times, where internally we’ve done our job to weed those people out only to have them return due to binding arbitration and the ruling of an arbitrator.” http://ow.ly/fpX0d

McLeod County, Minnesota: A deputy has been indicted by a grand jury in relation to a shooting incident. He was placed on paid administrative leave pending the outcome of the criminal proceedings. http://ow.ly/fpFtP

Piedmont, Oklahoma: An officer who wrote a $2,500 ticket to a mother on a public urination complaint against her three-year-old son has been fired. http://ow.ly/fs2VX

New Orleans, Louisiana: An officer has been charged with federal tax evasion. He didn’t file tax returns for three years, and, in all, he took $68,000 from the federal government. http://ow.ly/fs3s

Huntsville, Alabama: The city council has agreed to pay $22,500 to a victim of excessive force. The man was beaten after being taken into custody. The officer involved in the beating lost his job after the incident. http://ow.ly/fs3It

Uvalde County, Texas: A police officer was arrested for allegedly possessing and promoting child pornography. He was immediately fired after the arrest. ow.ly/fs4yg

Update: Pocahontas County, West Virginia: More claims have been filed against a deputy saying that he used his position to exert influence over a woman for sex. http://ow.ly/frriA

Saratoga Springs, New York: A city police officer has been charged with misdemeanor 3rd degree assault. The charges stem from a bar fight. The officer, has been suspended without pay since the incident, along with two other officers. http://ow.ly/frikp

Rock Hill, South Carolina: An officer was arrested on charges of driving under the influence. He failed field sobriety tests, and is now on procedural suspension. http://ow.ly/fq00v

Rogers City, Michigan: A former officer pleaded guilty to three misdemeanors resulting from an investigation into his activities during his time in the department. He pleaded guilty to carrying a loaded weapon in a vehicle, interfering with a crime report and willful neglect of duty by a public officer. http://ow.ly/frdJA

Martinsville, Virginia: The second in command at the sheriff’s office is on leave after being charged with a DWI. She is on administrative leave and disciplinary sanctions are being taken. http://ow.ly/frei1

Chicago, Illinois: An officer was fired for working as a bouncer at a nightclub, and participating in a “lube wrestling event,” while on convalescent-duty status. http://ow.ly/frfsn

New Haven, Connecticut: A Yale University football player is suing the police, saying that he was seriously injured when they used a taser on him during a nightclub raid. The police chief said that an assistant chief, who is now retired, was supervising the operation and lost control of the inspection.  “It was poor planning, poor decision making and poor leadership,” he said. “I take full responsibility and the department learned some valuable lessons.” ow.ly/fs47h

Jacksonville, Florida: A detective has resigned after making threats directed toward the president. The secret service is now investigating the incident. ow.ly/fs3Wo

District Heights, Maryland: The FBI raided a family’s home and shot at an 18-year-old girl. No one in the home had a gun. The FBI has only said that agents from the Baltimore field office were there exercising a search warrant and shots were fired. Neighbors in the quiet neighborhood heard the gunfire and were stunned. There have never been any problems at the home. http://ow.ly/frqep

Pascagoula, Tennessee: A grand jury has indicted the commander of the Narcotics Task Force on a charge of misdemeanor simple assault. The charge comes from a shooting. “The shooting at the task force office was disappointing. As law enforcement officers, we are held to a higher standard. The laws should apply to us as well as anybody else in the community. We should all be held accountable for out actions,” said the police chief. http://ow.ly/fq291

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 13 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, November 22, to Monday, November 26, 2012:


Middletown, Pennsylvania:  A police officer was suspended for three days for “conduct unbecoming to a police officer.” The exact reason for the suspension has not been made public. http://ow.ly/frjmd

Manhattan, New York: An officer was arrested for petit larceny and criminal possession of stolen property after she allegedly shoplifted from a store on Black Friday. She has been suspended without pay. http://ow.ly/fANjR

Belle Plaine, Minnesota: An off-duty officer was arrested on suspicion of drunken driving after a state trooper reported him driving 96 mph. The officer is now on indefinite leave. http://ow.ly/fAsdd

Hurst, Texas: An officer is on administrative leave after being caught on camera kneeing a teen in the back of the head while cussing at him and threatening him. http://ow.ly/fAEvr

Indianapolis, Indiana: A police officer has been arrested on a drunken driving charge. He failed field sobriety tests, and was speeding. http://ow.ly/fAQoD

Oldham County, Kentucky: A deputy has resigned from his position after an incident involving a masseuse at his home. According to the police report, he solicited sex from the masseuse and, when she denied him, he stole her cell phone. http://ow.ly/fAy2r

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: Officials are investigating whether police officers used excessive force while arresting a man. The officers were caught on camera beating him with a baton. ow.ly/fAd0w

San Francisco, California: A deputy sheriff is facing misdemeanor charges stemming from an off-duty incident when she, accompanied by two friends, allegedly forced her way into a man’s house, brandished a pistol, and threatened him. She has been assigned to administrative duties pending the investigation. ow.ly/fAdPv

Memphis, Tennessee: An off-duty Memphis officer has been arrested on charges of driving under the influence and reckless driving. He has been suspended with pay while the incident is investigated. ow.ly/fAbLR

Broward County, Florida: A deputy who was arrested after a prostitution sting was sentenced to 6 months of probation. He has also been fired, but is seeking to re-join the agency. ow.ly/fAaIJ

Bledsoe County, Tennessee: The sheriff was arrested for disorderly conduct following an incident outside of a restaurant. He was allegedly involved in a fight with several other men and women. ow.ly/fzUpe

Clarksville, Tennessee: An officer shot a dog that was on a chain, and clearly within it’s property, in the head. http://ow.ly/fs2J1

Update: King County, Washington: A family has reached a $1.478 million settlement with the county. An officer assaulted a man, and the department covered up the evidence. The judge said, “Defendant King County’s lack of effort and pattern of deliberate indifference with respect to producing responsive information to Plaintiff Harris is reprehensible. This reckless indifference in its failure to produce these three documents – documents that were indisputably relevant – is the functional equivalent of intentional misconduct.” ow.ly/fAoEh

----------


## Anti Federalist

War on Us.

Officer Friendly will be by shortly to dispatch that unlicensed dog of yours as well.


*Aggressive traffic stop - which caused accident - needs greater scrutiny*

By Anthony Westbury
Posted November 25, 2012 at 5 a.m.

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2012/nov/...needs-greater/

Sandra Silasavage hardly looks like a flight risk. Yet that's what a St. Lucie County sheriff's deputy claimed after he used an aggressive driving technique to force her off the road, flipping her SUV on its side in the process.

Silasavage, 62, is handicapped with a chronic spinal condition that barely allows her to walk. She was charged with fleeing and eluding a law enforcement officer because she did not pull over when instructed to do so.

Her 2008 Ford Expedition was totaled in the wreck, she's out thousands of dollars and her life has been turned upside down.

Silasavage, who lives in western St. Lucie County not far from the Okeechobee County line, was returning home on State Road 70 on the evening of Oct. 28 after shopping in Fort Pierce. She said she had set her cruise control at 55 mph — the posted speed limit — when she noticed a deputy's patrol car behind her.

The deputy did not have his lights or siren on at first, Silasavage said. She noticed him come alongside her, heard his siren and then "everything went crazy." Her car left the road, rolled and ended up on the driver's side, with Silasavage hanging upside down in her seatbelt.

After breaking her back in a horseriding accident in the 1970s and subsequent unsuccessful surgeries, Silasavage's spine is severely bent and twisted. She walks doubled over and has a morphine pump surgically implanted near her spine to alleviate constant pain.

Deputy Sean Freeman, a 10-year Sheriff's Office veteran, noted in his report Silasavage seemed slumped over the wheel and she did not slow down from her "consistent 57 mph" when he turned on his blue lights. So he initiated a maneuver that's called Precision Immobilization Technique, or P.I.T., an aggressive technique used to stop fleeing vehicles by tapping their rear bumper and spinning them off the road. Use of the maneuver is at the officer's discretion, according to the Sheriff's Office's pursuit guidelines.

Silasavage's criminal defense attorney, Josh Deckard, said the P.I.T. maneuver should be used only when a fleeing driver could pose a public safety hazard or cause loss of life. Deckard spent 15 years in law enforcement in Palm Beach County and taught defensive driving techniques before becoming a lawyer.

Deckard said the use of the P.I.T. maneuver was unwarranted.

"Why is this not called deadly force when it's used by a law enforcement officer?" he asked. "Out of 32 law enforcement agencies in Palm Beach County, nearly all prohibit chases like this except in the most deadly circumstances."

Deckard went on to explain that the P.I.T. maneuver should be used only in situations such as bank robbery pursuits or where firearms have been used.

Silasavage said she did not see Freeman's lights and heard his siren only a few seconds before her vehicle was forced off the road. It wasn't until hours later at Lawnwood Regional Medical Center that she realized what had happened.

"I thought my car had gone out of control," she said.

She also was charged with possession of four oxycodone pills. She claims they were given to her a year ago by a friend and that she never has used that medication.

"I was so angry. I could not believe he did that while I was trying to pull over," Silasavage said. "I can't understand it. He said he was concerned we were close to a construction site, but that's another four miles farther west."

The Sheriff's Office policy notes that "if in the judgment of the deputy, the fleeing vehicle must be stopped immediately to safeguard life and preserve the public safety, the P.I.T. maneuver may be used."

None of those factors seem to apply in this case, on a quiet stretch of highway on a Sunday evening. If Silasavage really had been fleeing, why didn't she speed up?

The Sheriff's Office would not comment because Silasavage has retained legal counsel. Sheriff's spokesman Mark Weinberg did say Freeman has a spotless driving record and an internal administrative review of the case has not altered the office's view that his action was acceptable.

The Sheriff's Office began using the P.I.T. maneuver in 2010, Weinberg said, and since then its use has accelerated from two cases a year to 13 so far in 2012.

The deputy's actions seem like overkill to me. Even if he was concerned about an apparently impaired driver, why did he not simply pull in front of Silasavage to try to stop her?

"It's ludicrous," Silasavage said. "Fleeing and eluding? Ridiculous. Just take a look at me. Are you kidding? The inmates at Rock Road all fell about laughing when they heard what I'd been charged with. I was sitting in a wheelchair."

Silasavage's case has yet to go to court. Let's hope some sanity prevails when it does.

Anthony Westbury is a columnist for Scripps Treasure Coast Newspapers. This column reflects his opinion. Contact him at 772-409-1320 or

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, November 27, 2012:


St. Lucie County, Florida: A deputy flipped over a 62-year-old handicapped woman’s car when he used a Precision Immobilization Technique to stop her car by hitting her bumper. The deputy reported that a woman driving a car seemed slumped over the wheel and she did not slow down from her “consistent 57 mph” when he turned on his blue lights. He determined that she was a flight risk. The posted speed limit was 55 mph. ow.ly/fCxKW

Utica, New York: A police officer was charged with driving impaired while in Niagara Falls, Canada, and is now suspended without pay. The department will not pay his attorney fees. ow.ly/fCa9q

Smyrna, Georgia: A veteran officer has been arrested and charged with simple assault, simple battery, and third degree cruelty to children for allowing a minor to witness family violence. ow.ly/fC5NC

Williamston, North Carolina: A police officer has resigned two days after he was arrested for drunk driving. His blood alcohol content was twice the legal limit when he was arrested. ow.ly/fAMa7

Barrington, Rhode Island: After already being charged with threatening his ex-wife, an officer has not also been charged with misdemeanor cyber-stalking and felony obstruction of the judicial system. ow.ly/fAMv6

Update, Coweta County, Georgia: The deputy who fired his taser at a 16-year-old as the student streaked in boxer shorts across the field at the recent football game has been suspended.

Oldham County, Kentucky: A deputy has resigned after an incident involving an erotic masseuse at his home. He allegedly solicited sex from her, and, when she refused, stole her cell phone. ow.ly/fAy2r

Charles City, Iowa: An officer has been charged with misconduct in office. The criminal complaint against him claims he failed to perform his duties when he had reason to believe a sexual assault occurred. http://ow.ly/fAvEv

Update: Nogales, Arizona: The police officer who had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old girl has been sentenced to two months in jail and three years probation. He pleaded guilty to one count of sexual misconduct with a minor. ow.ly/fAArr

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, November 28, 2012:

    Memphis, Tennessee: An officer has been arrested and charged with rape, statutory rape by an authority figure, and incest against a 16-year-old girl. At least 20 other officers in the Memphis police department have been charged in some way this year. http://ow.ly/fEpwU
    Doylestown, Pennsylvania: An officer charged with faking his own shooting has pleaded guilty to making false reports to law enforcement. He resigned after his arrest. http://ow.ly/fEqz5
    Des Moines, IA: A now-former officer has been sentenced to 16 years in prison for repeatedly violating probation. Most recently, he cut off his ankle monitor and police found him hiding in a clothes dryer. http://ow.ly/fEHHn
    New York, New York: A sergeant was arrested for attacking someone. He allegedly punched the victim in the face. http://ow.ly/fEz2E
    Fairport, New York: An officer has been accused of fabricating evidence in a personal small claims case, which has forced him to step down from testifying in court on other cases. An attorney said, “I was mortified that we would go forward and give false testimony in a case like that particularly from a person who gives testimony frequently in cases and who the public relies upon to give truthful testimony.” More than a dozen DUI cases now must be dismissed, as the officer was the key witness in them. ow.ly/fCfiB
    Atlanta, Georgia: An officer has admitted to drinking when he drove the wrong way down a highway and struck a bus nearly head-on. He has been sentenced to 12 months probation; 10 days must be spent in jail. ow.ly/fElWY
    Houston, Texas: A police officer has been arrested and charged in a domestic violence case. He is charged with two counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. Deputies say he showed up at his estranged wife’s house under the influence, with a gun. ow.ly/fAKOh
    Venture, California: A wrongful death lawsuit has been filed against an officer over a shooting. The suit says he violated police policy and the civil rights of a man. This is not the first time the officer has been accused of excessive force. http://ow.ly/fCaqT
    Linden, New Jersey: A former Linden police officer admitted to filing false federal income tax returns for three years by failing to report income from the sale of rental property. He faces up to three years in jail, and penalty of up to $250,000. http://ow.ly/fCPFJ

----------


## Anti Federalist

"Why did you feel it necessary to unload 137 rounds, shooting your own selves in the process, when it appeared there was no weapon and no immediate threat?" - Mundane.

"Well, you see, the two in question were dirtbags and better off dead, our officers did a good job, their safety trumps everything else, and $#@! YOU!. That's why." - Officer Friendly.



*Deadly police chase from Cleveland into East Cleveland brings questions, leaves families sorrowful*

Plain Dealer staff By Plain Dealer staff
December 02, 2012 at 8:00 AM, updated December 03, 2012 at 1:30 PM

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index..._river_default

EAST CLEVELAND, Ohio -- The car being chased by Cleveland police late Thursday night was owned by driver Timothy Russell, but whether pursuing officers knew who was behind the wheel — or that he had a lengthy criminal record — is now in question.

East Cleveland police, who are investigating the incident that ended in their city with the shooting deaths of Russell and passenger Malissa Williams, say Cleveland police dispatchers identified ran the license plate for Russell during the course of a 25-minute chase through Cleveland, Bratenahl and East Cleveland.

“I do not have direct information that the officers knew who was in the vehicle, but their dispatch did run the plate and provide the vehicle information to them during the pursuit,” East Cleveland Police Sgt. Scott Gardner said.

But Jeffery Follmer, president of the Cleveland Police Patrolmen’s Association, said at a news conference Saturday that pursuing officers did not know who was in the car at the time. Russell had a history of theft offenses, violent crime and, on two previous occasions, fleeing police — all since 1997, according to public records.

Russell, who would have turned 44 on Dec. 9, and Williams, 30, died in a torrent of gunfire as 13 Cleveland police officers fired 137 rounds when the chase came to an end near an East Cleveland school. All 13 officers have been placed on paid leave.

The apparent uncertainty over whether police knew who they were chasing is one among a multitude of questions hanging over the incident.

There appear to be many others, including from why the officers fired at all — there was no gun was found in the car — to why they fired so many shots, to whether one of the suspects had first fired a gun, starting the chase in downtown Cleveland.

The chase began about 10:30 p.m. Thursday near the Justice Center in downtown Cleveland when two officers heard a shot come from Russell’s car, Follmer said.

The car fled the scene. Officers from Bratenahl, East Cleveland, the State Highway Patrol and the Cuyahoga County Sheriff’s Office joined in the pursuit.

It ended on a dead-end access street in East Cleveland, near Heritage Middle School, where Russell “violently rammed a police car and almost struck an officer,” Follmer said.

He said police can use deadly force when a suspect tries to use a vehicle as a weapon, even without shots fired at officers.

Chatter on the police radio during the chase included the possibility a weapon was seen and thrown from Russell’s car, East Cleveland Police Chief Ralph Spotts said.

But no shell casings were found in the car, and police did not find a gun or bullet or shell casings near the Justice Center.

Gardner also said the Cuyahoga County medical examiner’s office will do a gunshot-residue test on the bodies to determine if either might have fired at police. That will not be completed until later in the week.

The incident left Cleveland Police Chief Michael McGrath grasping for words Friday evening.

“It’s really with a heavy heart. I can’t tell you how much this hurts the Cleveland Division of Police,” McGrath said at a news conference. “We work so hard. We worked so hard to make things good. Something like this, I’m not saying it makes us look bad because the investigation isn’t completed yet, but it’s a real challenge for us.”

But Follmer said Saturday that McGrath should not comment on the shooting until the investigation is complete.

Follmer said the police union was unnerved that McGrath called it a “very regrettable situation” that “hurts” his department.

*“I don’t understand where the bad guys aren’t still bad, and now it’s the police officers,” Follmer told reporters and off-duty officers and their families at the CPPA hall.

“The officers involved are experienced and professional police officers,” he said. “For anyone who was not there to judge them without knowing all the facts, or to blame anyone else but the two occupants of that car for their own death, is ignorant and self-serving.

“Our officers did a great job.”
*
Details, meanwhile, on the lives of Russell and Williams remained thin apart from court and police documents — although Russell’s father, David, said Saturday that he was shocked that his son had been killed.

Timothy Russell had been found guilty of domestic violence in Summit County, and had three convictions for receiving stolen property, one in Summit County and two in Cuyahoga. Russell also had four robbery convictions; Ohio law makes the distinction that robbery is any theft offense involving force or threat of force.

One of the stolen-property offenses also carried a felony failure-to-comply charge, in Cuyahoga County in 2008. He also was found guilty of misdemeanor failure to comply in Mentor Municipal Court earlier this year.

Failure to comply is often used when a motorist is fleeing from police. Russell’s license was suspended in the Mentor case, a penalty that would have been lifted today.

Timothy Russell’s former wife sought and received the dissolution of their marriage in Summit County in 2000, while he was in prison.

Malissa Williams, the other occupant of the car, had five drug-related convictions in Cuyahoga County between 2004 and 2008. During that time she was also charged with rape and attempted abduction. The rape charge was dropped when she pleaded guilty to the lesser attempted-abduction count.

An online record does not carry details of that case., however.

Few family members for either Russell or Williams have come forward, but Timothy Russell’s father said although he had not spoken with his son in recent days, “he was a good boy. All kids make you mad, but I taught him how to work. He worked. He went to church.

“I wouldn’t believe he would have a gun, not even a knife,” David Russell said in a phone interview Saturday.

“Everybody liked him. They couldn’t believe it was him. It’s pretty rough. It was a shock.”

Williams’ aunt, Dorothy Sigelmier, said in a phone interview that she helped raise her niece, whom she described as having mental disorders.

“Her mother had her when she was young,” Sigelmier said. “It’s been very hard for her. She had a hard life.

“She was a good girl. She wouldn’t have had a gun. She didn’t even know how to use a gun.” 
With Plain Dealer reporters Brandon Blackwell, James Ewinger and Tom Feran

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *“The officers involved are experienced and professional police officers,” he said*


That there is part of the problem.  When you train and arm a bunch of thugs, it comes as no surprise when they become criminals themselves.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 19 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, November 29, 2012:

■Williams, Arizona: A police officer who used a chokehold on a handcuffed prisoner, and another officer who witnessed the incident, have resigned. The accused officer resigned after he was told he would be suspended; it is against police policy to put a chokehold on a handcuffed prisoner. The witnessing officer resigned after he made inconsistent statements in a separate case http://ow.ly/fECBM
■Boulder City, Nevada: The city council voted for an independent investigation into the police chief. He has been accused of trying to destroy public records. http://ow.ly/fEDav
■Seattle, Washington: The police have released a dash cam video showing an officer punching a suspect. The incident is still under investigation by detectives. http://ow.ly/fEDKq
■San Juan County, New Mexico: A lawsuit has been filed against six officers alleging false arrest, unlawful search, wrongful detention, deprivation of rights and unreasonable use of force. http://ow.ly/fGkzr
■Scottsdale, Arizona: An officer has been accused of having sex 50 times while on duty, and lying about it. He faces sanctions from the state police standards board. The day after he admitted to sex while on duty, he resigned. http://ow.ly/fGLP7
■Oxford, Mississippi: The former head of the metro narcotics unit has been accused of doctor shopping for prescription medicine. He was arrested on charges alleging that he got prescriptions from at least 17 doctors. http://ow.ly/fGK7P
■Des Moines, Washington: A couple whose dog was shot and killed is suing the police department in federal court. http://ow.ly/fGWfj
■East Hartford, Connecticut: A woman is planning to sue the town after her 12-year-old son was allegedly struck repeatedly by an officer. It was an experience that I dont want any mother to experience, she said. The boy was taken to the hospital for injuries. http://ow.ly/fGrUX 
■Update: Boulder, Colorado: A deputy has been sentenced to 18 months in prison and 20 years of intensively supervised sex offender probation.  He pleaded guilty in August to charges of sexual exploitation of a child, obscenity, and official misconduct. http://ow.ly/fGJh8
■Chicago, Illinois: Prosecutors have announced a felony perjury charge against a now-former officer. She is accused of lying about being hit in the face with a bottle by a woman who was riding in a funeral procession. http://ow.ly/fGMUm
■Sarasota, Florida: The police department is investigating an officer after a video surfaced of an officer allegedly slamming a homeless mans face against a window. In a statement, the city manager said, Sworn officers with the Sarasota Police Department have been counseled repeatedly to treat all others with respect and dignity at all times even under trying and challenging circumstances. Anything less is unacceptable and will not be tolerated. http://ow.ly/fGT2V
■Buckeye, Arizona: The man who was tackled and knocked unconscious after being confronted in a Walmart is suing the town and a police officer. http://ow.ly/fGleD
■Abingdon, Virginia: An officer has been indicted by a federal grand jury on drug distribution charges. He faces up to ten years in prison and/or a fine of up to $5,000. http://ow.ly/fGSqz
■Grand Forks, North Dakota: A police officer has been accused of holding an unloaded handgun to another mans head during a party. He has since resigned. http://ow.ly/fGR6
■Fairfield, Connecticut: A state trooper has been charged with larceny, and has been accused of stealing jewelry and cash from the victim of a fatal crash. ow.ly/fGTn2
■Leola, South Dakota: The former police chief has admitted to embezzling more than $37,000 from the communitys fire department. He pleaded guilty to two counts of grand theft. Each count is a felony punishable by as much as 10 years in prison and a $20,000 fine. ow.ly/fGkbX
■Seattle, Washington: An off-duty police officer was arrested late last night for allegedly assaulting his estranged wife. He was booked into jail for investigation of misdemeanor domestic violence assault. ow.ly/fGhqp
■Jackson, Tennessee: The police department is investigating the alleged misconduct of a patrol officer. The investigation is centered upon an allegation of missing currency possessed by an occupant of a vehicle stopped by officers for traffic violations. ow.ly/fGg1m
■Hillsborough, Florida: An officer is on trial; he has been charged with four counts of committing lewd and lascivious battery with a teenager. The charges are second-degree felonies. http://ow.ly/fEMv3

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Friday, November 30, 2012:

■New Orleans, Louisiana: A police officer was arrested for allegedly stealing a gift card from an armed robbery victims purse. ow.ly/fJ0at
■Camden, New Jersey: A police officer has been suspended for four days without pay after he parked his patrol car in a handicapped parking space. ow.ly/fIXe9
■Long Beach, California: An officer was charged with 29 felony counts and 13 misdemeanor counts, including unlawful sexual intercourse, oral copulation of a person under 18, and false imprisonment by fraud or deceit. The incidents involved more than a dozen underage girls and three young women. ow.ly/fIRKD
■Surprise, Arizona: An officer was arrested on suspicion of pointing a semi-automatic handgun at a motorist after an apparent road rage incident. ow.ly/fIxii
■Chicago, Illinois: Another police officer has been sentenced for his part in a scheme to extort tow truck operators. He will spend 42 months in prison. ow.ly/fIlzG
■Bennington County, Vermont:  A deputy has been charged with shooting and killing a neighbors dog. He has resigned from the department. ow.ly/fGWPS
■White County, Georgia: An officer pleaded guilty to taking sexually explicit pictures of a 7-year-old girl. The defendant violated the trust of a young girl and his community, said a U.S. Attorney. That the defendant committed this offense while serving as a law enforcement officer makes this crime that much more atrocious. ow.ly/fGHSA
■Update: New York, New York: An officer was sentenced to 15 ½ yeas in prison. He stole guns from police department lockers and sold them to drug dealers to pay for his addiction to oxycodone. ow.ly/fGpwE
■Franklin County, Ohio: A deputy was suspended after being pulled over and arrested for allegedly driving under the influence. He tried to use his position to avoid being arrested. ow.ly/fGnns

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 8 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, December 6, 2012:

■Barnstable, Massachusetts: An officer who pleaded guilty to drunken driving charges has resigned. He submitted his letter of resignation rather than going through a hearing to fight his anticipated dismissal. ow.ly/fSoor
■Update: Milwaukee, Wisconsin: An officer who was fired for punching a handcuffed woman got his job back from the police commission. The police chief had said that it was clear he lost control and was using excessive force. ow.ly/fSjMm
■Shenandoah County, Virginia: A deputy resigned after facing two charges of hunting and trapping without a license. http://ow.ly/fSqMk
■Update: Barren County, Kentucky: More charges have been filed against the police chief. The charges are use of unreasonable force by a law officer and destruction of records. http://ow.ly/fSrJT
■South Bend, Indiana: A patrolman has been accused of failed to file a report about a theft, as well as lying about alerting other officers to the incident. http://ow.ly/fStiN
■Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: An officer got into a car accident while she was off-duty. She left the scene of the crash and then submitted a false accident report. She was later compensated by her insurance company for the damage to her car. She has been arrested and charged. http://ow.ly/fSujS
■Genessee County, New York: A police officer has been charged with assaulting another woman during a country music concert. She was off-duty at the time of the incident. http://ow.ly/fSHmL
■Boulder, Colorado: An officer was arrested on suspicion of a DUI. He had trouble keeping his car in the lane, and told an officer, “I’m drunk.” http://ow.ly/fSvr9

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 8 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, December 6, 2012:

■Barnstable, Massachusetts: An officer who pleaded guilty to drunken driving charges has resigned. He submitted his letter of resignation rather than going through a hearing to fight his anticipated dismissal. ow.ly/fSoor
■Update: Milwaukee, Wisconsin: An officer who was fired for punching a handcuffed woman got his job back from the police commission. The police chief had said that it was clear he lost control and was using excessive force. ow.ly/fSjMm
■Shenandoah County, Virginia: A deputy resigned after facing two charges of hunting and trapping without a license. http://ow.ly/fSqMk
■Update: Barren County, Kentucky: More charges have been filed against the police chief. The charges are use of unreasonable force by a law officer and destruction of records. http://ow.ly/fSrJT
■South Bend, Indiana: A patrolman has been accused of failed to file a report about a theft, as well as lying about alerting other officers to the incident. http://ow.ly/fStiN
■Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: An officer got into a car accident while she was off-duty. She left the scene of the crash and then submitted a false accident report. She was later compensated by her insurance company for the damage to her car. She has been arrested and charged. http://ow.ly/fSujS
■Genessee County, New York: A police officer has been charged with assaulting another woman during a country music concert. She was off-duty at the time of the incident. http://ow.ly/fSHmL
■Boulder, Colorado: An officer was arrested on suspicion of a DUI. He had trouble keeping his car in the lane, and told an officer, Im drunk. http://ow.ly/fSvr9

----------


## Captain Shays

Here's a pretty good compliation. Many of these we've already seen but put together with the commentary makes a good video to send around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVmGWLsn0iM

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Friday, December 7, 2012:

■Lawrence, Indiana: A police officer is facing criminal charges. He as been accused of using excessive force during an arrest. ow.ly/fVhLe
■Hurricane, West Virginia: A man that was suspected of taking items from a store was chased by officers; the high-speed-chase led to a car crash and his death. ow.ly/fV78P
■Kingsbridge, New Jersey: A jury found a detective guilty of second-degree manslaughter for hitting and killing a grandmother with his car. ow.ly/fV0RZ
■Update: Houston, Texas: The Department of Justice is investigating the use of excessive force by officers. The investigation includes the case where officers killed a mentally disturbed, double amputee. ow.ly/fUv7N
■Ormond Beach, Florida: An investigation shows that an officer got prescriptions for drugs from several different doctors. He was arrested and booked into jail for attempting to fraudulently get a hold of prescription drugs. ow.ly/fUtfm
■Binghamton, New York: A police officer who resigned after being charged with a DWI has pleaded not guilty. ow.ly/fUqSI
■Dallas, Texas: The family of a man shot and killed by an officer has filed a wrongful death suit against the officer and the police department. ow.ly/fUrWN
■Contra Costa County, California: The now-former drug task force commander pleaded guilty in federal court to a number of felony charges stemming from a police corruption case. The charges included narcotics possession, distribution and sales, theft from a federally funded program, and civil rights violations including illegal search and seizures. ow.ly/fTcXr
■Phoenix, Arizona: The officer accused of masterminding a fraud scheme involving off-duty officers pleaded no contest to the theft charge. ow.ly/fTbQq

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Saturday, December 8 to Monday, December 10, 2012:

■Woodland Park, New Jersey: A suspended police officer has been indicted on charges of attempted aggravated sexual assault, attempted sexual assault, luring a child, official misconduct, and attempted endangering the welfare of a child. The police chief said “We didn’t give him any special treatment because he was a police officer.” ow.ly/fYkoY
■Muncie, Indiana: A police officer has been fired after officials say she sent a threatening text message to another woman. ow.ly/fYQlB
■Lafayette, Louisiana: A man has filed a lawsuit against the police chief claiming unlawful arrest and excessive force. ow.ly/fYjPQ
■Warren, Ohio: A police officer was arrested and placed in jail for failing to comply with the terms of his probation. He was then fired. In a letter, the police chief said that the officer had failed his oath by violating, instead of upholding, the law. He was arrested three times over a two year period. ow.ly/fYaoE
■Westminster, California: Two officers are facing a year in jail for conspiring to dismiss a woman’s speeding ticket after she promised to send booze to them. ow.ly/fYeJM
■Waterbury, Connecticut: The U.S. Attorney’s office has accused a detective of obstructing a tax investigation. They say he made false claims to IRS agents. ow.ly/fYWNU
■Grove City, Ohio: A lawsuit has been filed against the sheriff’s office. A man says deputies entered his home illegally, used excessive force, and arrested him without probable cause. http://ow.ly/fYXBL
■Grand Traverse, Michigan: City police arrested a sheriff’s deputy after witnesses said he assaulted his girlfriend at a downtown saloon. http://ow.ly/fZ5WS
■Vernon Parish, Louisiana: The sheriff’s office deputy who resigned amid sex-related allegations has been arrested. He turned himself in when there was an active warrant for sexual battery out for him. ow.ly/fZ5GL
■Little Falls, Minnesota: A Walmart theft lead to a high-speed chase, which ended in a crash. All of the car’s occupants were taken to the hospital for injuries. ow.ly/fV8N4

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 11 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, December 11, 2012:

■Charleston County, South Carolina: A lawsuit has been filed against the sheriff’s office and three deputies that alleges the use of excessive force in a traffic stop. ow.ly/g0Tru
■Berry Hill, Tennessee: A police officer was arrested on five counts of sexual exploitation of a minor. According to the police report, he was found to be in possession of child pornography, and the report suggests that more charges are pending. ow.ly/g0Tih
■Nassau Bay, Texas: A police officer was accused of stealing cash and tampering with narcotics evidence from the department’s property room. ow.ly/g0Sob
■Little Rock, Arkansas: Prosecutors say that a former officer took money from a drug trafficker and escorted him from an east Arkansas town to a bridge linking the state to Mississippi. “There are good cops and there are dirty cops,” said the federal prosecutor, adding that evidence would show the officer was the latter. ow.ly/g0OWZ
■Coxsackie, New York: A police officer was arrested for pointing a loaded handgun at an acquaintance. ow.ly/g0J8O
■Update: Princeton, West Virginia: The officer who pleaded guilty to meeting a 17-year-old boy in a parking lot, while in uniform, and tried to get the youth to perform oral sex to pay off a debt was sentenced. He was given five years of home confinement. The judge agreed to the lightened sentence because there was no evidence of actual sexual contact between the two. ow.ly/g0FL1
■Mahoning County, Ohio: A deputy engaged in a physical altercation with an inmate. He was suspended for three days without pay because he didn’t seek help from another deputy in dealing with the unruly prisoner. ow.ly/g0Cx9
■Update: Sacramento, California: Federal officials charged an officer with civil rights violations. The officer was accused of raping an arrestee, while on duty, before transporting her to jail. ow.ly/g0pDL
■Monicks Corner, South Carolina: An officer who resigned has been charged with exploitation of minors after authorities say they found child pornography on his computer. ow.ly/fZwvu
■Charleston, West Virginia: An officer was arrested on drunken driving charges. He is on administrative leave along with another officer who was in the vehicle with him. ow.ly/fZ6Br
■New Hanover County, North Carolina: An officer was charged with one count of secret peeping and one count of indecent liberties with a minor. He has been terminated from the sheriff’s office. ow.ly/g17yO

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, December 12, 2012:

■Raton, New Mexico: A police officer has resigned following a recent gathering at his home that allegedly involved underage drinking. http://ow.ly/g16G5
■Oakland, California: A college instructor and activist who was thrown to the ground by police and struck twice with a baton during an Occupy protest has filed a federal civil rights lawsuit. http://ow.ly/g10Ih
■Atlanta, Georgia: A police officer was convicted of sexually assaulting a then 13-year-old girl while he was on-duty. He was sentenced to five years probation and must register as a sex offender. http://ow.ly/g2DaG
■Camden, New Jersey: A retired police sergeant was sentenced to eight months in federal prison for his admitted role as the supervising officer of a corrupt anti-drug squad that stole cash, conducted illegal searches, planted drugs and falsified reports. http://ow.ly/g2DlJ
■Muncie, Illinois: City police are investigating reports that a police officer and a former police chief and current 911 director physically assaulted two men at a bar. http://ow.ly/g2EOb
■Bal Harbour, Florida: The police chief was suspended with pay after a report was released by the Department of Justice. The report slams the police agency for allegedly misspending millions in drug money seized from criminals. The report fingers the police chief for professional misconduct. ow.ly/g314p
■Decambre, Louisiana: A police officer faces up to 40 years in prison after his conviction on charges of sexual battery and second-degree kidnapping for inappropriately touching a woman he had detained. ow.ly/g2Gim
■Indian River County, Florida: An officer has been charged with three counts of lewd and lascivious battery toward male children between the ages of 12 and 16. He has been accused of giving children alcoholic beverages and then molesting them. ow.ly/g1vPj
■Berkshire County, Massachusetts: A deputy is facing drunken driving and harassment charges in New York following a traffic stop, according to information recently released by New York law enforcement officials. ow.ly/g18C1

----------


## Anti Federalist

Video is at the site.

I can not watch videos where I am right now, but I imagine it is a video of a murder.


*Police Shoot Michigan Man 46 Times, Saying He Had a Knife*

http://guardianlv.com/2012/12/police...ife-cnn-video/

15 Dec, 2012.

CNN today released an amateur video of a police confrontation with a man in Saginaw Michigan that happened last July 1.



In this very graphic amateur video, police from Saginaw, Michigan are seen confronting Milton Hall, a supposedly mentally disturbed man, who had just had a confrontation with the convenience store clerk, and appeared to be wielding a knife. In the video you can hear them talking back and forth, as the police try to diffuse the situation.

You can clearly hear a woman police officer saying, “put the knife down.” 

At one point the police threaten to release a dog on Milton, which does not appear to affect him in the least, *and when he turns and walks to his right the police opened fire on him.*

*More than 46 shots were fired by six policemen, at a man who appears to be walking in the other direction, away from the situation*.

Friends and relatives of the victim want to know why the investigation has taken so long, and demonstrations at the police department have indicated that more than a few people are upset.

CNN had previously purchased this amateur home video, and is only releasing it today. CNN’s Jason Carroll is reporting.

The video is embedded here, and I have to warn you, viewer discretion is advised, as this video is very disturbing to say the least.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Video is at the site.

I can not watch videos where I am right now, but I imagine it is a video of a murder.


*Police Shoot Michigan Man 46 Times, Saying He Had a Knife*

http://guardianlv.com/2012/12/police...ife-cnn-video/

15 Dec, 2012.

CNN today released an amateur video of a police confrontation with a man in Saginaw Michigan that happened last July 1.



In this very graphic amateur video, police from Saginaw, Michigan are seen confronting Milton Hall, a supposedly mentally disturbed man, who had just had a confrontation with the convenience store clerk, and appeared to be wielding a knife. In the video you can hear them talking back and forth, as the police try to diffuse the situation.

You can clearly hear a woman police officer saying, put the knife down. 

At one point the police threaten to release a dog on Milton, which does not appear to affect him in the least, *and when he turns and walks to his right the police opened fire on him.*

*More than 46 shots were fired by six policemen, at a man who appears to be walking in the other direction, away from the situation*.

Friends and relatives of the victim want to know why the investigation has taken so long, and demonstrations at the police department have indicated that more than a few people are upset.

CNN had previously purchased this amateur home video, and is only releasing it today. CNNs Jason Carroll is reporting.

The video is embedded here, and I have to warn you, viewer discretion is advised, as this video is very disturbing to say the least.

----------


## mac_hine

*When Should You Shoot a Cop?*
By Larken Rose

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Roadside body cavity searches:*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...earch-in-Texas

----------


## shane77m

> *When Should You Shoot a Cop?*
> By Larken Rose


Something to think about in this day and time. Hopefully it will never come to this.

----------


## Lucille

Why are they emphasizing the "former," when he was not a "former officer" when he committed his heinous crimes?

Former Sacramento Police Officer Accused of Raping Elderly Woman
Read more at http://fox40.com/2012/12/20/sacramen...Y00j22dCeOc.99




> Sacramento Police arrested former Officer Gary Baker on suspicion of raping a 76-year-old woman while off duty, the department announced Thursday.
> 
> Police say the woman was assaulted Nov. 24, 2010 near 24th Street and South Manor Drive. Detectives collected DNA evidence at the scene, but no match was found. The rest of the investigation, however, was complicated because the woman had suffered a stroke, making it hard for her to communicate.
> 
> Investigators were still able get a description of the attacker.
> 
> The victim reported the same man attacking her again Sept. 20 of this year. Detectives were able to get more evidence. Police say Baker returned to the apartment a third time on Dec. 11 and attacked the woman again. Family members told detectives of possible surveillance video.
> 
> Police say investigators were able to recognize Baker, a 22-year veteran of the Sacramento Police Department, as the man in the footage. He was off duty during the alleged attacks.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hey, this has now spawned a new phrase, right up there with "Officer Safety", "Circular Force Continuum" "$#@! You, Mundane, that's why!" and "Justified".

"No Further Action".

*People in Macon rally for police shooting victim, seek change from city leaders*

http://www.newscentralga.com/news/lo...185106181.html

Story Created: Dec 28, 2012 at 6:59 PM EST

Story Updated: Dec 28, 2012 at 9:42 PM EST

A large group of people rallied Friday, calling for the immediate firing and punishment of a Macon police officer, who shot and killed a man in the parking lot of a Kroger grocery store a week ago.

Police originally said Officer Clayton Sutton was serving a warrant on Sammie "Junebug" Davis Jr., when a struggle ensued and multiple shots were fired. Davis' died shortly after the incident and his death has been ruled a homicide.

It was later discovered there was no warrant for Sammie Davis Jr., and police then released a statement saying Sutton was responding to a call for service. An incident report says officers failed to find a weapon on Davis, but Sutton's neck was bleeding after the incident.

"He needs to go to prison, they need to lock him up this afternoon. They're a week late in doing it, but Clayton Sutton, you need to go to jail, you need to be punished for what you did to my brother," said Cheryl Davis, the sister of the victim.

Speaking at the rally Friday, Cheryl Davis says her brother "Junebug" was as meek as a lamb, and would never hurt anyone, let alone pose a threat to a Macon police officer.

"I dare you to find someone to say something bad about Junebug, I dare you to find someone," Davis said.

*Police have been completely mum regarding any explanation for the conflicting statements released by the department, or an explanation of the events that led to the shooting. Numerous e-mails and voice-mail messages left for Macon Police Public Information Officers have gone unreturned.*

Community activist Anthony Harris says silence from the department has become routine.

"This investigation shouldn't take this long, the police department is letting the media discover things," Harris said.

A copy of Officer Sutton's disciplinary record shows the six and a half year veteran has compiled a list of 26 complaints against him.

The complaints include allegations of harassment, theft, excessive force, reckless driving, and animal abuse.

*In 2010 Sutton was accused of shooting a Pit Bulldog that tried to attack him. The owner of the dog says it was tied up on the porch. Under his discipline "No Further Action" is listed.*

Also in 2010 Sutton was accused of using excessive force and pulling a woman from a vehicle and throwing her on the ground to arrest her. Sutton was given a written reprimand.

*In 2010 Sutton was accused of wrongfully pointing his duty weapon in a man's face during a traffic stop, and searching the man's vehicle without his consent. "No Further Action" was his discipline.*

In 2011 Sutton was accused of harassing a woman at her home about an alleged bad check. Sutton is accused of trying to intimidate the woman and coercing her into paying cash immediately to avoid going to jail. The woman told him to go ahead and take her to jail. Sutton was suspended for one day.

*In May Sutton was accused of removing $200 from a woman's purse during a traffic stop. "No Further Action" was his discipline.*

*Not in Sutton's disciplinary file was an incident reported by WGXA several months ago. A Macon woman accused Sutton of hitting her and her granddaughter with his police cruiser. People in the area say at the time, Sutton was terrorizing the neighborhood.*

Anthony Harris says he was the first person to find out there was no warrant for Sammie David Jr. He says that if Sutton is found to be in the wrong, just the officer shouldn't' be to blame, but Police Department Administrators and even city officials.

"Our so called community leaders and politicians, don't have the guts to step out, because they're afraid they might not get votes, they might not get their pockets lined or whatever," Harris said.

Former Macon Mayor Jack Ellis was quick to call for action against Sutton, but says the police administration shouldn't be to blame.

The investigation is ongoing, but many people at the rally Friday have already made up their minds.

"Officer Clayton Sutton, I want you fired and put in prison," Harris said.

"There's a problem with leadership, that we keep somebody like that , who has sworn to protect us out here, that ultimately caused somebody's death, an innocent persons death," said Cheryl Davis.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Had the man done what any normal red blooded man who was armed had done, grabbed his firearm before confronting what was an unknown invasion, these heroic public servant assured him they "would have blown him away".

Tell me, who are the terrorists again?



*Ogden family distraught after police mistake husband for wanted man* 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55...-eric.html.csp

By Jessica Miller

The Salt Lake Tribune
First Published Dec 29 2012 01:01 am • Last Updated Dec 29 2012 01:01 am

Eric Hill woke at 2:30 a.m. on Dec. 20 to his scared daughter telling him she had heard knocking near her closet.

Hill thought the 10-year-old was hearing things, but then came the banging on the front door of his Ogden home.

He went from his basement bedroom to the front door and asked who was there.

No answer.

Another bang.

Hill said he finally armed himself with a baseball bat and asked again who was there.

"Ogden Police," a voice called out from outside the home, located in the 1000 block of Harrop Street.

"At that point, I didn’t believe it," Hill said. "It took them so long to respond to me."

But Hill opened his front door and was met with six men who he said were dressed in black, with no police identifiers that he saw. Three had assault rifles, Hill said; two were carrying tactical shotguns.

The men pointed their guns at Hill and told him to drop the bat and come outside.

"They just automatically placed me in handcuffs," Hill said. "I [told] them my name, and they [kept] telling me my name is Derek."

Hill said the officers told them that a felony arrest warrant was being served because he had gone AWOL from the military. But Hill, 28, had never been in the military.

The man police were looking for was a 23-year-old whom officers found a couple of hours later, according to arrest records. Second District Court records show the man has been charged with desertion.

While Hill was upstairs trying to reason with the officers that he was who he said he was, Melanie Hill, his wife, said she was in their basement bedroom with their two children, ages 4 and 10, trying to make out what the voices were saying upstairs.

She said she grabbed her phone to dial 911, thinking the voices were that of a distraught neighbor. But when she went to the stairwell, she was met with a man holding an assault rifle.

"I thought we were getting robbed," she said. "I had no idea who the person on the stairs was."

Melanie Hill said she was told to go downstairs and grab her husband’s wallet so he could prove his identification. She said her children followed her up the stairs and were terrified to see armed strangers in their home.

"After the [Newtown, Conn.] shooting that just happened, my [older] kid was already scared to go to school," Eric Hill said. "They are just traumatized by it."

Eventually, Eric Hill proved his identity to the officers, and they took him out of handcuffs, the couple said. But the couple said the officers never further identified themselves or explained why they had come to their house.

*Melanie Hill said one of the officers made a comment about her husband coming to the door with a bat, saying that had it been a gun, the officers would have "blown you away."*

"It was a split decision to grab that bat," she said. "They could have killed him in his house for no reason in front of me and my kids. There should be other tactics to handle this kind of situation."

Ogden police Lt. Will Cragun said officers initially thought Eric Hill matched the description of the man for whom they were looking. He said once the officers verified Eric Hill’s identity, they released him and apologized for the error.
*
"These things are going to happen on occasion," he said. "It’s unfortunate for Mr. Hill. His response [in holding a bat], I totally get. He has the right to protect his family. I would hope [the officers] are professional."*

*Cragun said instances of mistaken identity are not common, but do happen. He said that the officers who went to the home were patrol officers working the night shift and would have been dressed in a patrol uniform, which includes a navy blue shirt with police patches, and tan pants.*

Eric Hill said he received a phone call from police Chief Mike Ashment several days ago, explaining that the warrant was served at his house because it was the last known address of the man facing the arrest warrant.

The Hill family bought the house six months ago, Eric Hill said, but added that his neighbor told him the man police were looking for was the previous homeowner’s nephew, who had never lived at the home.

No formal complaint about the incident has been filed to the police department, Cragun said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Gangs or Cops -- Or Do I Repeat Myself?* 

Posted by William Grigg on January 4, 2013 01:38 PM 

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...ml#more-130090



Denver Police Officer Eric Sellers once choked an innocent pedestrian into unconsciousness while two other officers refused to intervene. This was an act of summary “street justice” imposed as a penalty for “contempt of cop”: The victim, a volunteer fire fighter named Jared Lunn, had been assaulted at a nearby club and had told Sellers that he wanted to press charges. When Sellers dismissively told Lunn to go home, the 21-year-old disgustedly muttered “Way to `protect and serve.’” Such impudence on the part of a Mundane simply can’t be tolerated.

A few weeks later, Sellers attacked a young man named John Crespin because the officer thought the kid acted “nosy.” Without cause or warrant, Sellers pulled up into the driveway of Sellers’ home and ordered him out of his car. When Crespin complied, his shoulder brushed lightly against the officer’s arm – an incidental contact that left Sellers feeling defiled.

So the officer seized the young man in a chokehold and spit a stream of obscenities in his face. After handcuffing Crespin, Sellers used his police baton to lift the young man a couple of feet from the ground, then dropped him face-first into the driveway. He then brutally beat him into a bloody, lumpy mess before charging him with “felony menacing.”

In March 2008, a disabled Iraq veteran named James Moore was nearly beaten to death on the sidewalk outside his apartment by a thugscrum of Denver officers. After being hog-tied, choked, and pummeled, Moore briefly flat-lined while he was being treated by EMTs.

The lead assailant was Officer Shawn Miller. Two days earlier, Miller and his partner severely beat a pedestrian named Jason Graber, leaving him with a broken knee and a permanent disability. Graber, alarmed over Miller’s reckless driving, had gesture for the officer to slow down. That prompted Miller to stop and treat the uppity Mundane to a dose of law and order.

During a November 2010 incident in a secure apartment building, Miller cursed at, browbeat, threatened, battered, and abducted a disabled woman named Doreen Salazar because of her perceived tardiness in buzzing him and his partner into the residential area. Security camera video shows Miller snarling at the small, middle-aged woman, pushing her, and cornering her near an elevator. He then slammed her face-first into the elevator door, handcuffed her, and held her in his patrol car for about ten minutes – a sadistic act that served no purpose other than to terrorize an uppity Mundane who had failed to respect Miller’s supposed authority.

Neither Sellers nor Miller, nor dozens of other Denver cops who routinely commit violent crimes against the innocent, has ever been punished. John Copeland isn’t as fortunate.

Two weeks ago, the elderly man – who is hard of hearing – used his cane to defend himself from what he thought was an attack in a parking lot. The assailant was a volunteer police officer. A few days later, several police later materialized and dragged Copeland out of bed in the middle of the night. He has been jailed on suspicion of felony assault – not because of the severity of his supposed offense, but because of the identity of the supposed victim.

A few weeks ago, Denver’s Police Union – which, in the face of fierce competition, has distinguished itself as one of the most corrupt, arrogant, and petulant in the country – erected a billboard to protest what it considers improper changes in the city’s all-but-nonexistent police disciplinary system.

“Gangs or Cops – Which Would You Rather Have On Your Streets?” asks the billboard, as if the question dealt with a significant material distinction.

----------


## shane77m



----------


## GunnyFreedom

This thread is like one giant big red pill.

with spikes.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I recently saw this on fb



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IGZOGmsQc4

Complete with a rare happy ending.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

What are we letting happen, America?  Think about it, long and hard.

----------


## shane77m

> This thread is like one giant big red pill.
> 
> with spikes.


+rep

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, January 3, 2013:

■Greer, South Carolina: A police officer has been suspended after authorities say he was arrested for public disorderly conduct. http://ow.ly/gvDP6
■Fort Worth, Texas: A police officer has been arrested for suspicion of driving while intoxicated. The police chief said, “Our organization works hard to keep our streets safe during all holidays. It is extremely troubling that one of our police officers, especially a DWI enforcement officer, has been arrested in this manner… Our residents can be assured that this matter will be handled expeditiously and to their expectations.” http://ow.ly/gvGaG
■North Chicago, Illinois: Police Chief James Jackson said an officer was terminated for taking property from another police officer. The chief described the conduct as “outrageous,” though he would not give details. http://ow.ly/gvFZc
■Liberal, Kansas: An officer is no longer a part of the police department, after the discovery of an outstanding arrest warrant for him. He was accused of stealing a work laptop from his previous job, and when he would not return the company’s calls or respond to their attempts to contact him, an arrest warrant was filed, stating “offense(s) committed/anticipated charges(s)” of embezzlement. http://ow.ly/gvIxo
■Shreveport, Louisiana: A police officer has been temporarily released of his duties for alleged policy violations. http://ow.ly/gwdHL
■Indianapolis, Indiana: Seventeen felony and misdemeanor charges have been filed against an officer who was arrested. The officer faces charges including criminal confinement, intimidation, battery and criminal recklessness after a domestic violence incident involving his wife and their neighbors. ow.ly/gvNLE
■Indian Lake, New York: An off-duty state trooper was arrested for allegedly driving his snowmobile under the influence of alcohol. ow.ly/gwumY
■Reading, Pennsylvania: A fired police officer has lost a federal court battle to get his job back and more than $150,000 in damages from the city and police chief. A federal jury said the city had the right to fire him for repeatedly fraternizing with a motorcycle gang while he was off-duty. The jury agreed that violated a contract clause that bans police from associating with a felon or someone with a reputation for criminal behavior. He also was accused of alcohol abuse and lying during the internal affairs probe. ow.ly/gwjrv
■Lowell, Massachusetts: A veteran police officer, who recently confirmed he was questioned in a department internal-affairs investigation, is facing assault charges. http://ow.ly/gvGOA
■Update: Whitaker, Pennsylvania: A suspended Whitaker police officer will stand trial on charges that he used his gun to break a driver’s window during a traffic stop and threatened charges unless she paid to fix his damaged gun. http://ow.ly/gwc6G

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, January 3, 2013:

■Greer, South Carolina: A police officer has been suspended after authorities say he was arrested for public disorderly conduct. http://ow.ly/gvDP6
■Fort Worth, Texas: A police officer has been arrested for suspicion of driving while intoxicated. The police chief said, Our organization works hard to keep our streets safe during all holidays. It is extremely troubling that one of our police officers, especially a DWI enforcement officer, has been arrested in this manner Our residents can be assured that this matter will be handled expeditiously and to their expectations. http://ow.ly/gvGaG
■North Chicago, Illinois: Police Chief James Jackson said an officer was terminated for taking property from another police officer. The chief described the conduct as outrageous, though he would not give details. http://ow.ly/gvFZc
■Liberal, Kansas: An officer is no longer a part of the police department, after the discovery of an outstanding arrest warrant for him. He was accused of stealing a work laptop from his previous job, and when he would not return the companys calls or respond to their attempts to contact him, an arrest warrant was filed, stating offense(s) committed/anticipated charges(s) of embezzlement. http://ow.ly/gvIxo
■Shreveport, Louisiana: A police officer has been temporarily released of his duties for alleged policy violations. http://ow.ly/gwdHL
■Indianapolis, Indiana: Seventeen felony and misdemeanor charges have been filed against an officer who was arrested. The officer faces charges including criminal confinement, intimidation, battery and criminal recklessness after a domestic violence incident involving his wife and their neighbors. ow.ly/gvNLE
■Indian Lake, New York: An off-duty state trooper was arrested for allegedly driving his snowmobile under the influence of alcohol. ow.ly/gwumY
■Reading, Pennsylvania: A fired police officer has lost a federal court battle to get his job back and more than $150,000 in damages from the city and police chief. A federal jury said the city had the right to fire him for repeatedly fraternizing with a motorcycle gang while he was off-duty. The jury agreed that violated a contract clause that bans police from associating with a felon or someone with a reputation for criminal behavior. He also was accused of alcohol abuse and lying during the internal affairs probe. ow.ly/gwjrv
■Lowell, Massachusetts: A veteran police officer, who recently confirmed he was questioned in a department internal-affairs investigation, is facing assault charges. http://ow.ly/gvGOA
■Update: Whitaker, Pennsylvania: A suspended Whitaker police officer will stand trial on charges that he used his gun to break a drivers window during a traffic stop and threatened charges unless she paid to fix his damaged gun. http://ow.ly/gwc6G

----------


## XTreat

\\

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police Drug Search Intrudes On Husband's Final Moments with Deceased Wife* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Deceased-Wife

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What are we letting happen, America?  Think about it, long and hard.


Gunny, I'm afraid these $#@!ing morons have lost the *ability* to think anymore.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 7 reports of police misconduct tracked for Friday, January 4, 2013

■Sevier County, Utah: A highway patrol trooper was arrested and jailed on allegations he had sexually abused a young female relative over the last 8 years. He is on paid administrative leave, pending the investigation. ow.ly/gy8ed
■Los Angeles, California: Two officers are under investigation for allegedly preying on women over a period of five years, luring them into an unmarked car and forcing them to perform sex acts, according to court records. Investigators had planned to confront the officers in a surprise operation, but were forced to accelerate those plans, when one of the women unexpectedly filed a lawsuit against the officers. Fearing the officers might destroy evidence, investigators rushed to sequester the officers and seize their computers and phones, police confirmed. ow.ly/gxMWI
■Hurst, Texas: A police officer has been fired after being recorded on video threatening a teenager and using profane language. “You can’t help but be embarrassed — not only for the officers that work in our department, but for anybody in the law enforcement profession,” The Hurst Assistant Chief said. “You just expect when an officer shows up, they’re going to be in charge. You don’t want the foul language, anything that looks like it might be overreaction. You just want to be professional, calm and in control of the scene.” ow.ly/gxILV
■Charlotte Mecklenburg, North Carolina: A police officer was arrested and charged with drunk driving on New Years Eve, troopers said. ow.ly/gxLpT
■Hearne, Texas: An officer is on paid leave pending the outcome of an internal investigation into a shooting in which he was involved that left a mentally challenged man dead. ow.ly/gxBr3
■Creve Coeur, Missouri: An off-duty officer was arrested in connection with the aggravated battery of two high school students on school property. He allegedly beat them up for harassing his girlfriend’s son, and is now under paid administrative suspension while the investigation continues. ow.ly/gwjFf
■Mogadore, Ohio: A police officer was arrested for allegedly point a gun at another officer while drunk. ow.ly/gxKwW

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 11 reports of police misconduct tracked from Saturday, January 5, to Monday, January 7, 2013:

■Blackville, South Carolina: A police officer is out of a job after he was arrested for DUI. http://ow.ly/gBPSR
■Sacramento County, California: According to a wrongful-death lawsuit filed in federal court, a jail inmate died a year ago because a sheriff’s deputy and a nurse refused to give him help for constant vomiting of blood over at least 12 hours. http://ow.ly/gC1Bd
■Deptford Township, New Jersey: A police officer has been charged in a shooting of a 27-year-old man, in the head, at the officer’s home. He is now on paid leave http://ow.ly/gBMsY
■Memphis, Tennessee: A police officer has been suspended with pay while the department investigates claims that he abused his girlfriend. http://ow.ly/gBMa5
■Jackson, Mississippi: A state trooper has been arrested and charged with statutory rape. He is now on administrative leave without pay. http://ow.ly/gBJBZ
■Seattle, Washington: A man has filed a formal complaint against the police, claiming that he was bullied into a beating at the hands of police officers. http://ow.ly//bGHPR
■Vernal, Utah: A resident has filed a federal lawsuit against the city, police officials and two police officers who showed up at his home shortly after his wife died of an illness to count and confiscate her prescription drugs. The man was still by his wife’s side in their bedroom, saying goodbye and crying, while waiting for a mortician and hospice workers. When they arrived, two police officers showed up at the home at the same time, and made him to help them with the prescription drugs. http://ow.ly/gBy0P
■Muscle Shoals, Alabama: The mayor has upheld the termination of an officer who was accused of shooting and killing a dear on federal land, while he was on duty. http://ow.ly/gBlzT
■Camden County, New Jersey: The police chief was charged with harassing a female employee. The interactions included “touching, rubbing, and hugs” that persisted after the employee “indicated this behavior made her uncomfortable,” authorities said. http://ow.ly/gBex1
■Windsor Locks, Connecticut: The officer whose vehicle hit and killed a 15-year-old boy on a bike was arrested and charged with first-degree manslaughter. http://ow.ly/gBaJ0
■Clark County, Nevada: A jail sergeant was booked on charges of felony child abuse or neglect. He has been suspended without pay. http://ow.ly/gB8Zj

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 7 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, January 8, 2013:

■Seneca County, Ohio: An officer was arrested, fired, and sentenced to 6 months in prison for stealing from the village while he was in office. ow.ly/gDJYv
■Vineland, New Jersey: An officer admitted to siphoning $40,000.50 from his union while serving as the treasurer, and then the president, of the organization. ow.ly/gDJ1m
■Grand Junction, Colorado: The Colorado State Patrol has agreed to pay $1 million to the family of a man shot by officers in his home. The ACLU director stated that not only did the troopers violate the man’s Constitutional rights when they kicked open his door, shot and killed him, but that the supervisors at Colorado State Patrol were responsible for “recklessly deficient training that was the ultimate cause of this needless and preventable death.” ow.ly/gDIzH
■Hampton County, South Carolina: A deputy was accused of sexually abusing a child while working as a school resource officer. He has been charged with two counts of criminal sexual conduct with a minor and misconduct in office. ow.ly/gDEZk
■Update: Irving, Texas: The Department of Public Safety has suspended a second trooper in connection to the highly publicized roadside body cavity search of two women. ow.ly/gC08b
■Newton, Massachusetts: Three officers were caught egging the house of a police sergeant, who is their superior officer. ow.ly/gBZPI
■San Antonio, Texas: A police officer has been arrested after federal officials accused him of blackmailing a person with drug possession charges to obtain a $500 payoff. ow.ly/gBZud

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, January 9, 2013:

■Pauls Valley, Oklahoma: A pregnant woman, Jamie Lynn Russell, who went to the hospital, has died after police took her to jail. “Jamie was seeking help; she was in extreme pain,” a family friend said. Hospital staff reported Jamie wouldn’t cooperate, in too much pain to even lie down, so employees asked a police officer to assist. When police found two prescription pills that didn’t belong to Jamie, police took her to jail for drug possession. That’s where she sat for less than two hours before being found unresponsive. ow.ly/gFU5s
■Chatsworth, Georgia: A deputy has been indicted by a federal grand jury for lying to federal agents and concealing information in order to impede an FBI investigation. ow.ly/gFWD8
■Lake County, Florida: An officer admitted that he used an agency credit card to purchase a laptop for his 16-year-old son and then paid the bill with the department’s investigative funds. He has since resigned from his post. ow.ly/gFVk3
■Little Canada, Minnesota: A man was charged with obstruction of legal process and disorderly conduct after he filmed officers from more than 30 feet away. “I wish the police around the country would get the memo on these situations,” said a professor of media ethics and media law at the University of Minnesota. “Somebody needs to explain to them that under U.S. law, making video recordings of something that’s happening in public is legal.” The courts have been “pretty clear” on the issue, the professor said. “Law enforcement has no expectation of privacy when they are carrying out public duties in a public place.” Said the man who was charged: “I’m in the right. If they don’t drop it, I’m definitely going to trial.” ow.ly/gFSIs
■Macon County, North Carolina: A detective has been served with two misdemeanor criminal summonses; she allegedly made threats to a former high school basketball coach in person, and also threatened a student over Facebook. She was assigned to administrative duties, pending the outcome of the investigation. ow.ly/gFIHA
■Elko, Nevada: Despite facing the possibility of life in prison, an officer pleaded guilty to incest and will avoid a public trial and additional charges. ow.ly/gFwwZ
■Pennsville, New Jersey: An officer admitted to destroying a computer hard drive while he was under investigation. He was allegedly in possession of child pornography. The incident is punishable by 20 years in prison and a fine up to $250,000. ow.ly/gFvgu
■Elkton, Maryland: A state trooper was fired and charged for sexual solicitation of a minor for purposes of prostitution. ow.ly/gFmc8
■Trenton, New Jersey: An officer who was photographed in 2012 allegedly sleeping in his police car lost his gun in the police parking lot. ow.ly/gFlfc

----------


## Anti Federalist

////

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, January 10, 2013:

■Winston Salem, North Carolina: A police officer was arrested and charged a second time with assaulting his girlfriend. He has been accused of pushing and threatening to kill her. ow.ly/gIcZN
■Depew, Oklahoma: A police officer is in jail on complaints of first-degree burglary and assault with intent to commit a felony. ow.ly/gI6Xe
■Collierville, Tennessee: A police officer has been suspended without pay after he was charged with domestic violence in connection with an argument at his home. His wife sustained bruises on her body from the incident. ow.ly/gI6DQ
■Update: Snohomish County, Washington: A sheriff’s deputy was fired in connection with a pending criminal case against him. He was charged with second-degree burglary, third degree theft, and third degree malicious mischief. ow.ly/gHo28
■King County, Washington: The County agreed to pay $75,000 to a man who alleged that a deputy used excessive force during an incident. The man suffered a broken nose during the confrontation. ow.ly/gHnLV
■Denver, Colorado: An off-duty patrol officer allegedly caused a rollover crash, and was subsequently charged with drunken driving. The officer is still on the job, but not on the streets, while the incident is investigated. ow.ly/gHnpZ
■Springfield, Massachusetts: An officer was charged with criminal mischief, breach of peace, threatening and reckless endangerment after she allegedly attacked an acquaintance’s car. http://ow.ly/gHn5f
■Las Vegas, Nevada: An officer fatally shot a family pit bull. The owner says that police never knocked on the door to tell his family they would be opening the gate and entering the backyard. “We’re on our property. Our dog should be free to roam wherever he wants in the backyard,” he said. ow.ly/gHgxb
■Washington, DC: An officer was arrested for allegedly sexually assaulting a girl while he was a church choir director. He was charged with first-degree child sexual abuse. http://ow.ly/gHhkX
■Marine City, Michigan: A high school student is still in recovery after a police officer hit him in a head-on collision. The officer’s Blood Alcohol Content was twice the legal limit. “There were witnesses that were behind the driver – they had been on the phone with 911. They had been following him. He was all over the road,” said the teen’s father. ow.ly/gHpe8

----------


## tod evans

All of these stories only represent a small fraction of the atrocious behavior exhibited by the boys in blue, for every story that goes public there are hundreds that go unreported....

And we're paying these folks!

----------


## tod evans

All of these stories only represent a small fraction of the atrocious behavior exhibited by the boys in blue, for every story that goes public there are hundreds that go unreported....

And we're paying these folks!

----------


## cheapseats

> *All of these stories only represent a small fraction of the atrocious behavior* exhibited by the boys in blue, for every story that goes public there are hundreds that go unreported....
> 
> *And* we're paying these folks!



AND we're putting up with it.  Case after case of flagrant-often-deadly Police Brutality results in PAID ADMINISTRATIVE LEAVES.

Set aside all the CIVILIZED ABUSES, from predatory lending to insider trading to packing courts to bailing out thieves to DRIVING PEOPLE TO SUICIDE.  The Police Brutality thing is OUTTA HAND.

If it were Delivery Men or Cable Guys who were continually getting into physical altercations with customers, there would be a Congressional Commission followed by an Official Report...IN ADDITION to severe sentences for Aggressors and sundry regulations on Employers...ON TOP of lawsuits.

I don't know whether existence of a sub-forum per state means there is an active member per state...50 volunteers seems like a lot to muster.  Perhaps dividing up the country amongst X number of volunteers, compiling Y number of cases per state...Z number of cases, laying it on thick, with the Worst Offenders.  Los Angeles alone...OMG, WTF.

If a commission of Board Members will compile such a report...choosing and organizing egregious examples that illustrate the SPECTRUM and INTENSITY of this particularly chicken$#@! Abuse of Power, but also the staggering CASH PAY-OUTS OF TAXPAYER MONEY for settlements/convictions...We The Peons will have something to flash at Congress & the Police BENEVOLENT Association on our way to filing it with the useless, expensive, bossy United Nations and the World Court.

We cannot afford high-powered attorneys, NOR SHOULD WE NEED THEM.  Something happens, or nothing happens.

If nothing happens, someone ELSE must do something...presumably American Men.  Whichever UNOFFICIAL Archangels must do the dirty work if Officials won't, the report/petition is critical to their defense.

----------


## cheapseats

> AND we're putting up with it.  Case after case of flagrant-often-deadly Police Brutality results in PAID ADMINISTRATIVE LEAVES.
> 
> Set aside all the CIVILIZED ABUSES, from predatory lending to insider trading to packing courts to bailing out thieves to DRIVING PEOPLE TO SUICIDE.  The Police Brutality thing is OUTTA HAND.
> 
> If it were Delivery Men or Cable Guys who were continually getting into physical altercations with customers, there would be a Congressional Commission followed by an Official Report...IN ADDITION to severe sentences for Aggressors and sundry regulations on Employers...ON TOP of lawsuits.
> 
> I don't know whether existence of a sub-forum per state means there is an active member per state...50 volunteers seems like a lot to muster.  Perhaps dividing up the country amongst X number of volunteers, compiling Y number of cases per state...Z number of cases, laying it on thick, with the Worst Offenders.  Los Angeles alone...OMG, WTF.
> 
> If a commission of Board Members will compile such a report...choosing and organizing egregious examples that illustrate the SPECTRUM and INTENSITY of this particularly chicken$#@! Abuse of Power, but also the staggering CASH PAY-OUTS OF TAXPAYER MONEY for settlements/convictions...We The Peons will have something to flash at Congress & the Police BENEVOLENT Association on our way to filing it with the useless, expensive, bossy United Nations and the World Court.
> ...



Who else, if NOT American Men?  

Women and children?  The United Nations?  The Liechtenstein microstate?  WHO?

----------


## pcosmar

> All of these stories only represent a small fraction of the atrocious behavior exhibited by the boys in blue, for every story that goes public there are hundreds that go unreported....
> 
> And we're paying these folks!





> All of these stories only represent a small fraction of the atrocious behavior exhibited by the boys in blue, for every story that goes public there are hundreds that go unreported....
> 
> And we're paying these folks!


That bears repeating

The "Police" should not exist (the very concept of police) in a free society. 
When left alone,, people can get along with each other quite well without Authoritarian controls.
And people that get stupidly aggressive generally have a short life with an inglorious ending.

The people can police themselves. I know,, I've lived with some of them.

----------


## cheapseats

> That bears repeating
> 
> *The "Police" should not exist (the very concept of police) in a free society.* 
> When left alone,, people can get along with each other quite well without Authoritarian controls.
> And people that get stupidly aggressive generally have a short life with an inglorious ending.
> 
> *The people can police themselves.* I know,, I've lived with some of them.



I appreciate the THEORY, I do.  But it has no basis in reality presently, nor as far as the eye can see.

Government will continue to exist and so will Law Enforcement, at least in the meaningful future.

Abuse of Official Power is RAMPANT, and Official Power will never correct that.  On the contrary, Official Power will "naturally" seek to expand to protect itself...as we see.

----------


## pcosmar

> Abuse of Official Power is RAMPANT, and Official Power will never correct that.  On the contrary, Official Power will "naturally" seek to expand to protect itself...as we see.


Also true,, that is why it should be as local as possible. An elected Sheriff.. As needed, and the people as a whole armed.
2nd Amendment. It is supposed to be a check on abuse.

----------


## tod evans

The first amendment too.

Cops/prosecutors/judges etc. must all be known to those they sit in judgement of.

This hiding from public view needs to stop!

If a government employee is going to hold citizens accountable to the government, it's only right that citizens be able to hold government employees accountable.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*‘COPS’ at 25*

The popular reality series confronts an "uncertain and problematic" future

By Kelley Vlahos • January 15, 2013 

http://www.theamericanconservative.c...es/cops-at-25/

The show “COPS” is celebrating its 25th season on television, the opening strains of its signature opener as familiar as the images of mascara-stained prostitutes, half-naked wife beaters, and obscured faces of a thousand different men, planted in the asphalt by the boot of Johnny Law himself.

After all these years, the gratuitous flash of  “viewer discretion advised,” followed by the COPS trademark and the peal of sirens, still marks a half hour of testosterone-fueled, fast food entertainment, or a prompt to quickly change the channel, depending on who’s on the other side of the remote control.

For teenagers, voyeurs, and red-blooded law-and-order types who’ve made this show one of the longest running in American history, the pioneer cinéma vérité format ratifies the correct order of things—beginning smartly with heroes and villains, and ending with the crank of handcuffs and the door of a squad car slamming on another case, closed.

In between, the raw humiliation of both “perp” and victim on display punctuates a well-worn routine, good for a sanctimonious chuckle at someone else’s expense, inevitably explained away as the price of being morally weak, and stupid. Caricatures abound, and must seem reassuring to some: cornrows and gang tats, toothy wild-eyed white trash, skinny hookers with tracks running up and down their arms. Life’s generic losers.

This civil libertarian viewer on the other hand hasn’t watched this show in years for the visceral, negative response it invariably provokes, beginning with those first reggae pulses of “bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do?/Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?” The theme song conjures the third world grit of Bob Marley’s Jamaica, but COPS patrols the streets of Broward County, Florida; Lakewood, Washington; Cincinnati, Ohio. For serious viewers, hearing actual police officers like Russ Martin say things like, “just a normal day, you get to tase a man,” and watching one resigned black youth after another being pig-piled and hauled off by a disproportionate number of jacked-up white cops for a couple of teeny plastic-wrapped bundles of marijuana, is not entertainment, it’s a cringe-fest.

*“I watch these COPS shows and they show officers violating the Fourth Amendment routinely, manhandling people, not employing the escalation/de-escalation concepts of the use of force,” Stephen Downing, a retired Los Angeles deputy police chief, screenwriter and producer, told TAC.*

(Must have retired before the CFC was in place. - AF)

*“The public is conditioned to believe that it is okay for our police to behave in this manner—they see it in fictional movies and television and they see it on COPS, so it must be okay—until they are on the receiving end and personally experience what it is like to be the victim of police misconduct.”*

“Making Crime Pay”

The creators of the show recently announced that COPS might be packing up its cameras for the first time since its auspicious 1989 debut on Fox. Over the last year, the network has gradually replaced COPS in its regular Saturday night lineup with popular FoxSports programming. In November, just before launching the 25th season, co-creator John Langley announced that the network had “slashed” the number of episodes it normally orders for the year, and that COPS’ future was “uncertain and problematic.”

Langley spoke to the Wall Street Journal for a sympathetic Nov. 16 feature that mostly addressed the lucrative and influential history of the COPS enterprise. More so, how COPS has become something of a public institution, complimenting a misunderstood law enforcement culture, and giving rise to a whole new medium. “Before the Rodney King beating and before everyone carried a cell phone camera,” COPS paved the way for “making crime pay,” according to writer John Jurgensen.

Tellingly, the show seems to be headed for the heap but not because people aren’t watching—its prime-time episodes so far this season are still generating an average of 2.7 million viewers (though viewership is down 17 percent from last year’s December premiere). According to this analysis, Fox is throwing COPS over because advertisers are willing to pay more for sports programming, indicating that while its creators still talk up the show’s (disputable) social value, the network’s real concern is that COPS’ fanbase—as with the recently canned America’s Most Wanted, now at the Lifetime network—is not the kind of audience appealing to corporate advertisers.

Still, COPS has forged a formidable legacy. It has spawned more nutty reality-based law enforcement pilots than we can shake a bully club at. Among them, the new “D.U.I,” “Police Women of Broward County,” “Cajun Justice,” “Dog the Bounty Hunter,” and of course the thankfully aborted “Lawman,” starring Hollywood mug Steven Seagal, in 2009. The show lost whatever footing it had when a camo-adorned Seagal and his crew joined controversial Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio and a SWAT team equipped with several armored vehicles in a raid on a farm suspected of hosting illegal cockfights. After crashing through the front gate with a tank and shooting and killing the suspect’s puppy, the cops euthanized 115 chickens on the property while Seagal swaggered around on camera. The show was ultimately sued, along with the sheriff’s department, for killing the dog.

And though the COPS team is emphatic that it works within the law, the show has been the target of civil rights complaints and other grievances from the start. Its producers were accused in 2011 of coercing an 18-year-old African American boy into signing a waiver that would allow them to show his face on television after he was detained (in dramatic COPS fashion — “three knees in my back and my neck”) for loitering in a Tampa county park after dark. He complained later that while handcuffed in the squad car, he was told by a COPS producer that if he didn’t sign the waiver, he would go to jail.

He signed “out of fear,” he told news reporters, and was soon released on a misdemeanor.  Meanwhile, he’s afraid his image will be out there forever, his face on the ground. “I might not be able to get a job,” he said. “They show reruns and reruns.”

What is the ‘reality’ ?

Such protests, and the obvious concerns about the show’s routine exploitation of the poor and minorities, the kicked-in doors, and the dangerous high speed chases, have done nothing to thwart the show’s ultimate success. And both sides enjoy the payoff: the police get the glory as street-wise heroes who never tire, toiling away at keeping civilization in tact, while the producers get the access, the ratings, and at least 25 years in a prominent time slot.

This cozy arrangement calls into question the so-called “reality” depicted in each episode. Creator Langley was quite forthcoming about the show’s agenda early on, telling the Fort Worth Star-Telegram in 1993:

    “Cops,” Langley says, fulfills a need that was once served by the press, back when newspapers did a lot more crime reporting, and humanized the cop on the beat. Now, he says, “There’s often an adversarial relationship between the police and the press. We fill a void. We show the public that these people are human beings, who do a difficult job, and take a lot of guff and a lot of grief.”

Funny, said Downing, who served in the LAPD from 1960 to 1980, COPS might have set out to paint a sympathetic portrait of today’s police force, but what the average viewer encounters today is rampant arrogance and thinly-veiled contempt for suspects and even victims, whom the officers repeatedly refer to as “buddy” and “hon,” while serving up patronizing mini-lectures for the benefit of the audience. In an effort to appear hardened, they come off as unprofessional and imperious as they ham it up for the viewers.

Downing calls it “cowboy syndrome”—the white hats, the black hats, all the resources and virtue stacked on one side. He wonders how much it affects their jobs, playing for the cameras and watching colleagues do the same. They start “thinking that is what is expected of them, it makes them look good—and powerful.”

*Plus, we don’t know what’s been left on the cutting room floor. According to Jurgensen’s piece, the show lets the cops vet all the footage before it airs. “Departments will nix clips that show police flouting procedure (such as not wearing seat belts) or that might invite lawsuits (recently, a chaotic car chase).” And what else?*

(A whole $#@!-ton more than a few seatbelt violations I guaran-damn-tee you *THAT*. - AF)

“What disturbs me is that the audience is led to believe that they’re getting a fair peek at ‘real policing,’ but they don’t realize they’re seeing a distorted picture,” said Tim Lynch, director of the Cato Institute’s Project on Criminal Justice, who guesses among the throwaways are “awful mistakes, incompetence, or misconduct.”

Just who are they?

With the proliferation of SWAT teams and the increasing militarization of local police departments, there’s not much left to the imagination. The show is increasingly colliding with real life—especially in places like New York, where there were 700,000 incidents of “stop and frisk” by police officers in 2011 alone, most of them targeting black and Hispanic males. Both on the show and off, “there’s a (police) culture of viewing everyone with suspicion…everyone is a potential suspect,” said Pete Eyre, co-founder of the grassroots police accountability project, COPBlock.org. He says the show perpetuates the notion that “without them there would be chaos.”

COPS seems to struggle with what it really wants their protagonists to be: adrenaline-fueled agents of the law, delivering up cheap thrills and schadenfreude, or righteous public servants, with lives and families just like everyone else. Unfortunately, for every segment where a wife and child are saved from a violent domestic crisis, or the cop really seems to care, there are a handful more like this one that make us recoil in revulsion.

To be sure, not everyone feels this way. A study conducted in 2002 found that reality shows like COPS actually improve attitudes toward police among “whites, males and those with no college experience,” but not surprisingly, worsened attitudes among African Americans.

So while some of us might run out of patience with COPS it will continue to command an audience, if a less lucrative one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I don't want to cross post every day into this thread, but the following is a link to a thread where I have posted each day Radley Balko's "Militarized Police Raid of the Day".

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...f-the-Day-quot

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Mistrial possible in ex-officer’s conviction*

http://news.fredericksburg.com/newsd...olice-officer/

Daniel Harmon-Wright is led back to jail following a hearing on Wednesday, January 30, 2013 in the town of Culpeper.  

UPDATE: A judge will rule Friday on whether to declare a mistrial in the case of a former Culpeper police officer convicted of killing an unarmed woman.

The attorney for Daniel Harmon–Wright asked for the mistrial after court officials discovered two dictionaries and a thesaurus in the jury room after the panel found the ex-offer guilty of manslaughter in the Feb. 9 shooting death of Patricia Cook.

Judge Susan Whitlock questioned each juror individually this afternoon. They told her the only words they looked up were malicious and malice. They said the jury forewoman brought the dictionary in because the jurors didn’t understand the judge’s instructions on those terms.

Some jurors in the murder trial said they voted for the lesser charge of manslaughter after reading those definitions.

Whitlock took the mistrial motion under advisement and said she would render a decision Friday morning.

BY DONNIE JOHNSTON

*After more than eight hours of deliberation, a Culpeper jury found 33-year-old Daniel Harmon–Wright guilty of voluntary manslaughter and malicious shooting into an occupied vehicle (involuntary manslaughter) that resulted in the death of Patricia Ann Cook almost one year ago.*

The former Culpeper town policeman was also found guilty of maliciously shooting into an occupied vehicle, but innocent on the charge of using a firearm in the commission of a felony.

The eight-woman, four-man jury will reconvene Wednesday at 1 p.m. to begin the sentencing phase of the seven-day trial.

Harmon–Wright, who shot 54-year-old Cook four times during a suspicious persons incident at the Epiphany School parking lot on North East Street last Feb. 9, faces a maximum of 25 years in prison on the three felony convictions.

“The citizens of this community have spoken,” special prosecutor Jim Fisher said during a press conference. “I wanted this case to be transparent and citizen-based and it was.”

Fisher mentioned the special investigative grand jury that he requested last April—the 11-person group that indicted Harmon–Wright—and the 12 citizens that found him guilty Tuesday.

While he said he thought that it was “important that the court send a message,” Fisher made it clear that Harmon–Wright’s conviction was not a condemnation of Culpeper’s police force.

“This was a unique situation,” he said. “[Harmon–Wright] stepped out of line. But we need to reinforce the message that this was wrong.”

The special prosecutor (who is Fauquier County’s commonwealth’s attorney) said he was not disappointed that Harmon–Wright was not found guilty of first- or second-degree murder, both options open to the jury.

“I knew that reasonable minds could differ [as to the measure of his guilt],” Fisher added.

Cook’s brother, John Weigler, who came  from New Jersey for the entire trial, said that “we are pleased with the verdict.”

When asked if he thought that justice had been served he replied, “Yes. It vindicates [Pat].”

Weigler, who carried a bible with him during most of the trial, said that he felt for Harmon–Wright’s wife and his 16-month-old son.

But he added, “What happened that day should not have happened. My sister shouldn’t have been shot that day.”

Weigler, who is the plaintiff in a pending wrongful death suit against Harmon–Wright, said that he had been advised not to comment further.

He did add, however, that “some pretty horrible things” were said during the trial, “a lot of words that were very detestable.”

Daniel Hawes, Harmon–Wright’s attorney, refused comment after his client, whose bond was revoked, was taken away to jail.

Culpeper police Chief Chris Jenkins, who, while a captain five years ago, reportedly advised against hiring Harmon–Wright, said, “This was a tragedy and a first for our community and this agency. We are all saddened by this event. We hurt, too.”

Jenkins added, “The outcome of the trial does not change our mission. We are still devoted to providing the best possible services to our community and in the best way possible.”

Harmon–Wright is the first Culpeper policeman ever convicted for a killing while on duty.

In 1936, Hugh Marvlin “Billy” Hawkins was tried for the murder of Will Elliott, but was acquitted.
 Harmon–Wright showed little emotion when the verdicts were read.

One juror wiped tears from her eyes as the jury was being polled.

The jury, which got the case about 2:30 Monday afternoon, was an hour late resuming deliberations Tuesday when the husband of one of the jurors was hurt in an early morning work accident.

The woman, however, arrived just before 10 a.m and deliberations resumed shortly afterward.

When asked how tough a sentence he would ask the jury to recommend during Wednesday’s deliberations, Fisher said he was not sure but that he would “think it over tonight.”

He added, however, that he expected his recommendation to be on the high side.

Both sides may put on witnesses Wednesday prior to the jury’s sentence deliberations.

The jury can only recommend a sentence; Judge Susan Whitlock will pass sentence officially at some later date.

Under Virginia law she may reduce the jury’s recommendation but cannot exceed it.

----------


## mac_hine

From  my Facebook news feed:



George W. Obama



> "It's been frequently posited that the US is slowly becoming a police state, what with the near-constant surveillance of citizens, the "Constitution-free" zone surrounding our borders, the endless hassles of attempting to board a plane, NYC's controversial "stop-and-frisk" program, and the many security agencies that either were created or greatly expanded post-9/11.
> 
>  Apparently, "slowly becoming" a police state isn't fast enough for the police department of Paragould, Arkansas. In response to an increase in crime, the Paragould PD will be deploying armed officers into high crime areas, clad in SWAT gear, to check IDs on any residents they happen to encounter."


http://www.techdirt.com/articles/201...le-cause.shtml




> "In May 2012, the Federal Aviation Administration said they are "streamlining" the licensing process for public agencies to safely fly drones, with law enforcement and public safety agencies a prime target.
> 
>  "If you think weaponized unmanned aerial vehicles are still too new to combat zones for law enforcement to consider them for domestic use, think again," said the editors of Special Weapons for Military and Police in February 2012, as reported by Salon: "The Kevlar fuel tank mounted beneath the ShadowHawk (drone) allows it to stay in the air long enough to provide complete surveillance of an area and engage suspects with buckshot, tear gas, grenades and less-lethal capabilities.""


http://screechingkettle.blogspot.com...tries-and.html




> "Two days after the death of a Georgia man who was shocked with a police Taser -- raising the known death toll from tasers to 500 in the United States -- Amnesty International today repeated its call for tighter limits on police use of the weapons.
> 
>  According to data collected by Amnesty International, at least 500 people in the United States have died since 2001 after being shocked with Tasers either during their arrest or while in jail. Amnesty International recorded the largest number of deaths following the use of Tasers in California (92), followed by Florida (65), and Texas (37). The Oklahoma City Police Department led all law enforcement agencies in deaths (7) following by Las Vegas Metropolitan Police, Harris County Sheriff’s (Tx), Phoenix, Az and San Jose, Ca., all with six deaths."


http://www.amnestyusa.org/news/press...ll-reaches-500




> "Given the counterterrorism provisions in the fairly recent National Defense Authorization Act of 2012 (NDAA), we currently live in a country where the government can pick up American citizens and detain them indefinitely without access to a lawyer or even a criminal trial. That means locked up forever without even the basic protections we afford to rapists and murderers.
> 
>  "Given the counterterrorism provisions in the fairly recent National Defense Authorization Act of 2012 (NDAA), we currently live in a country where the government can pick up American citizens and detain them indefinitely without access to a lawyer or even a criminal trial. That means locked up forever without even the basic protections we afford to rapists and murderers.
> 
>  "That can't be right," you say. "Such a power would be completely unconstitutional!"
> 
>  And you're right. Even President Obama said he had "serious reservations with certain provisions [of the bill] that regulate the detention, interrogation and prosecution of suspected terrorists." And then he signed it."


http://www.cracked.com/blog/ndaa-big...talking-about/




> "Today, the ACLU and the Center for Constitutional Rights filed a lawsuit challenging the government’s targeted killing of three U.S. citizens in drone strikes far from any armed conflict zone.
> 
>  In Al-Aulaqi v. Panetta (Al-Awlaki v. Panetta), we charge that senior CIA and military officials violated the Constitution and international law when they authorized and directed drone strikes that resulted in the deaths of three U.S. citizens – Anwar Al-Aulaqi, Samir Khan, and 16-year-old Abdulrahman Al-Aulaqi – in Yemen last year.
> 
>  The killings were part of a broader program of “targeted killing” by the U.S. government outside the context of armed conflict and based on vague legal standards, a closed executive process, and evidence never presented to the courts.
> 
>  On September 30, 2011, U.S. strikes killed Anwar Al-Aulaqi, who had been placed on CIA and JSOC “kill lists” over a year before, and another American, Samir Khan. Two weeks later, on October 14, U.S. strikes killed 16-year-old Abdulrahman Al-Aulaqi, Anwar Al-Aulaqi’s son, at an open-air restaurant."


http://www.aclu.org/blog/national-se...ee-us-citizens




> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater
> 
>  While many in his own party opposed the PATRIOT Act outright, as president Obama has said repeatedly that the emergency measures remain a valuable tool for law enforcement engaged in national security prerogatives.
> 
>  On Tuesday, ahead of a House vote to reauthorize the PATRIOT Act for another year, the White House did something unexpected: they asked for even more.
> 
>  A prepared statement issued Tuesday afternoon said that President Obama “would strongly prefer enactment of reauthorizing legislation that would extend these authorities until December 2013.”"


http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/02/0...n-republicans/

-----------------------------

 And our slow dissent into this dystopic reality show/soap opera we call human existence continues... Where does it lead to? 




> “Power is not a means; it is an end. One does not establish a dictatorship in order to safeguard a revolution; one makes the revolution in order to establish the dictatorship. The object of persecution is persecution. The object of torture is torture. The object of power is power.” ~George Orwell, 1984

----------


## Carson

> Forget the two weeks paid vacation. The 'in' thing now is to take several years of paid vacation.
> 
> http://www.westword.com/2012-01-19/n...er-reinstated/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw your story over on Fark.com. One update is he ends up with settlement of $795,000. One of the comments says it is probably enough for about a half of his doctor bills. 

There the headlines is;

*Three Denver cops won't be charged after determining there was insufficient evidence as to whether a man was roughed up. Including a picture of what "insufficient evidence" looks like* 

Link to story;

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news...t-beating-case


Fark comments;

http://www.fark.com/comments/7583995...nce-looks-like

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...man-in-theater

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ligators!-quot

----------


## mac_hine

348. The Wacoization of Chris Dorner
Will Grigg talks to Lew Rockwell about the insane and murderous police state.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwell-show/

----------


## LibForestPaul

> I appreciate the THEORY, I do.  But it has no basis in reality presently, nor as far as the eye can see.
> 
> Government *will continue to exist* and so will Law Enforcement, at least in the meaningful future.
> 
> Abuse of Official Power is RAMPANT, and Official Power will never correct that.  On the contrary, Official Power will "naturally" seek to expand to protect itself...as we see.


Tell that to the Soviet Union. Tell that to Yugoslavia.

----------


## Lucille

I think this counts.  No More Hesitation!  As if they ever do.:

Is Your Local Police Department Using Pictures of Pregnant Women and Children for Target Practice?
http://reason.com/blog/2013/02/19/is...tment-using-pi



> Are police officers in your town using pictures of pregnant women, children, and senior citizens for target practice? If they buy their targets from Law Enforcement Targets, Inc., it's possible they've purchased targets from the company's "*No More Hesitation" series*, which was "designed to give officers the experience of dealing with deadly force shooting scenarios with subjects that are not the norm during training."
> 
> 
> [...]
> The series contains seven targets in all, titled Pregnant Woman, Older Man 1, Older Man 2, Older Woman, Young Mother, Young Girl, and Little Brother. Each of the depicted subjects is armed.
> 
> I've reached out to Minnesota-based Law Enforcement Targets, Inc., for comment on what inspired the series and whether it's popular with law enforcement groups. Considering that the company has landed $5.5 million worth of contracts with the federal government, it might also be interesting to know if these targets are being used by federal law enforcement agents.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wow, owe you another rep for breaking that story first.




> I think this counts.  No More Hesitation!  As if they ever do.:
> 
> Is Your Local Police Department Using Pictures of Pregnant Women and Children for Target Practice?
> http://reason.com/blog/2013/02/19/is...tment-using-pi

----------


## DamianTV



----------


## mac_hine

Major Update - Our Autistic Son was Handcuffed and Arrested in School, We Were Not Notified

In December, 2012, a teenager went to his public school, much like any other day. The boy was an autistic special education student, who is significantly learning disabled and on a regimen of prescription medications for a number of psychiatric disorders. That day, the boy's parents began to worry when he did not come home after school.

What the parents did not know was that early on that morning, armed police officers had entered the boy's classroom, handcuffed him, and had taken him away to be interrogated without a call to his parents or any attorney, then locked up for several days.

The boy is our son.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/0...e-Not-Notified

----------


## phill4paul

Trooper who killed a grandmother in a 90-mph collision goes free after fellow officer who gave him citations MISSES tria




> An on-duty Florida Highway Patrol trooper who killed a grandmother in a 90 mph collision has had his case dismissed after the officer who gave him the citations missed his trial.
> 
> A* newly-released video of Detrick McClellan's court hearing shows how troopers in the court room laughed as a distracted judge dismissed the case, before they shook the officer's hand.
> *
> The video has contributed to the firing of a commander and an investigation is now underway to determine if seven troopers at the hearing acted inappropriately.
> 
> *'If the FHP allows it to stand, what they're saying is the law does not apply to us, even if we kill people,*' Dennis Kenney, from the John Jay College of Criminal Justice, told the Sun Sentinel.
> 
>   < That's what they say. Every damned time. p4p >
> ...


  Video at link....http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=42848

----------


## Anti Federalist

TSA makes disabled 3 year old girl cry.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-anymore-quot

----------


## Lucille

Deborah Braillard case: MCSO jail death lawsuit ends with $3.25 million settlement
http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/local_...#ixzz2Ldnkm6S2




> PHOENIX - Maricopa County taxpayers are set to pay $3.25 million for the death of a diabetic woman inside Maricopa County Jail.
> 
> County supervisors will approve the settlement amount in an open meeting Wednesday.
> 
> The ABC15 Investigators were the only Valley news organization to cover the civil trial over Deborah Braillard's death.
> 
> After three weeks of testimony, attorneys for Sheriff Joe Arpaio and the county abruptly ended the trial and offered the settlement to the Braillard family to prevent the case from going to a jury.
> 
> A jury verdict could have been many times higher than the settlement because a judge ruled that the Braillard family was allowed to seek compensatory and punitive damages.
> ...


http://reason.com/blog/2013/02/22/br...nt-tell-anyone

----------


## Lucille

Officer Arrests, Tases Woman Without Cause
http://reason.com/24-7/2013/02/21/of...n-without-caus




> WASHINGTON PARK, Ill. (KMOV.com) -- Court documents show a Washington Park police officer was accused of violating a woman’s civil rights by allegedly arresting her with no justification, then shooting her twice with a taser while she was handcuffed and sitting in the back of a police car.
> 
> News 4 has also confirmed that there are currently several open investigations into similar allegations against Officer Antwan Stith.
> 
> The lawsuit filed claims, on July 12, 2010, Stith and other officers went to a house to purportedly investigate an assault complaint.
> 
> While there, the suit says Officer Stith, “without provocation or any legal justification, arrested and handcuffed” Shannon Tugle and “threw her in the back of a squad car.” While Tugle sat defenseless in the back of the police car, the suit alleges Stith “tasered her twice, while she was handcuffed, causing severe physical damage.”
> 
> The lawsuit goes on to accuse Stith of lying to cover up what he did by claiming Tugle was resisting. The suit asked for $50,000, and after two years of legal wrangling, both sides agreed to an out of court settlement of $10,000. The lawsuit was then dropped.

----------


## Lucille

http://wendymcelroy.com/news.php?extend.5256




> This pertains to my co-host Mark Daniels who is in Lonoke County lock-up because he was arrested on "five counts of second-degree battery on a law enforcement officer, resisting arrest and one count of third-degree domestic battery." Here's the situation reprinted in great detail. It will tell you what's going on. I hope you can post this to your website, as I will be blogging about this today as well.
> 
> "The reason tonight's episode of Liberty Cap Talk Live is being postponed again is this:
> 
> My permanent panelist Mark Daniels was arrested in the evening of Wednesday, February 20, 2012 at 8:02 p.m. EST. He was cuffed after his roommate called the cops and told the officers in attendance that Mark was inebriated and physically abusive toward him. Apparently Mark has been having some issues with alcoholism in the past.
> 
> I didn't want to bring this up, but given that I have a show to run for the entire season, I have no choice but to bring this up, as Mark is a member of my staff.
> 
> The officers in question placed him under arrest but the events surrounding the arrest spun out of control. According to the roommate, the officer claimed that Mark was resisting arrest and assaulted him. When Mark hit Tom (the roommate), his glasses flew off his face and he wasn't able to see the "physical" altercation going on. There was another person in the room and he seemed to "be out of it." Tom heard some noise in the background, and he also heard a taser going off.
> ...


His roommate should have known better than to call the cops.  Why didn't he just leave the apt. for awhile and let the guy sober up and cool off?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

PHILADELPHIA - February 26, 2013 (WPVI) 

*The former Philadelphia Police lieutenant, who was on trial for punching a woman in an incident that was caught on video, has been found not guilty. 

The verdict was handed down Tuesday morning. It was a bench trial for Jonathan Josey, which means the ruling was solely up to the judge. 

Judge Patrick Dugan said the short video clip "didn't tell the whole story." Dugan said the video was disturbing, but blamed the media for sensationalizing the incident and playing it 'a thousand times.' He said the incident was part of a volatile, fast-paced situation - not a slow motion video.* 

*Josey broke down in tears as the courtroom, packed with police officers, erupted in applause*

*Action News has learned that Josey will likely seek reinstatement to the Philadelphia Police Department.* 

*"I respect Judge Dugan's decision but I disagree with it," said District Attorney Seth Williams in a statement. "While I believe Jonathan Josey was guilty of simple assault this is not the time to dwell on that and I hope as a community we can move past this."*

Josey was accused of striking 39-year-old Aida Guzman in the face at 5th and Lehigh in North Philadelphia after the Puerto Rican Day Parade back on September 30th.

 The incident was captured on video and posted on the internet, leading to a firestorm of protest from community and political leaders, who said Josey used excessive force. 

Within days, Josey was dismissed from the police department. He had been charged with simple assault, a second degree misdemeanor. 

On the witness stand earlier this month, Josey was near tears while telling the judge he swung at Guzman to knock a beer bottle out of her hand, and he wasn't trying to hurt her. He said he and other officers were hit with beer from behind and, each time he turned to see who did it, he saw Guzman jumping up and down. 

*Josey conceded he never saw Guzman throw beer. 

Guzman was arrested that day but charges against her were later dropped*



http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?se...cal&id=9007746

Video of the incident.





Just-us has been served.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Is there anybody who doubts that if you or I had done this we'd be rotting in jail?

Article 4 Section 4

Our government is in blatant violation.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> PHILADELPHIA - February 26, 2013 (WPVI) 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?se...cal&id=9007746


As usual, the comments on the article are enough to make a patriot want to give up and let the Nazis eat themselves, except the beggars are taking us down with them.

----------


## seyferjm

> While I oppose most gun control proposals, there is one group of Americans I do believe should be disarmed: federal agents. The use of force by federal agents to enforce unjust and unconstitutional laws is one of the major, albeit overlooked, threats to liberty. Too often Americans are victimized by government force simply for engaging in commercial transactions disproved of by Congress and the federal bureaucracy.
> 
> For example, the offices of Rawesome Foods in Venice, California, have been repeatedly raided by armed federal and state agents, and Rawesome’s founder, 65-year-old James Stewart, has been imprisoned. What heinous crime justified this action? Rawesome sold unpasteurized (raw) milk and cheese to willing customers – in a state where raw milk is legal! You cannot even drink milk from a cow without a federal permit!


http://lewrockwell.com/paul/paul848.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*8-year-old girl handcuffed, jailed for two hours* 

http://www.kmov.com/news/local/8-yea...195485751.html

KMOV.com

Posted on March 5, 2013 at 9:50 PM

Updated today at 10:21 AM 

ALTON, Ill. (KMOV) -- An 8-year-old girl was handcuffed and held by Alton Police for two hours after throwing a tantrum at school.

Jmyha Rickman was hauled in the back of a police squad car. Her guardian said she was treated like a criminal, all 70 lbs. of the young girl.

Rickman’s ordeal began at Love Joy Elementary School late Tuesday morning when she apparently had a bad tantrum.

At some point, school officials called the Alton Police to handle the situation.

Rickman said her hands were cuffed behind her back and the police would not allow her to get her coat.

“Her eyes were swollen from her crying and her wrists had welts on them,” said Rickman’s guardian, “They cuffed her feet too and she asked to use the restroom several times and was ignored.”

Alton Police have disputed some of the family’s claims and said the child was put in a juvenile detention room with supervision.

Police said they received a call from the school and said a child was out of control, tearing up two classrooms.

The police officer believes he took appropriate action.

School officials could not be found for a comment.

Rickman is home Tuesday, but News 4 will continue to find information from the school district and police.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Is there anybody who doubts that if you or I had done this we'd be rotting in jail?
> 
> Article 4 Section 4
> 
> Our government is in blatant violation.


Yep.  Still waiting for the system to work as it's supposed to...any day now, right?  Didn't think so.

----------


## shane77m

http://www.captainsjournal.com/2013/...erribly-wrong/




> Chicago police terrorized six children in the wrong apartment, demanding at gunpoint that an 11-month-old show his hands, and telling one child, “This is what happens when your grandma sells crack,” the family claims in court.
> 
>     Lead plaintiffs Charlene and Samuel Holly sued Chicago, police Officer Patrick Kinney and eight John Does in Federal Court, on their own behalves and for their children and children.
> 
>     The six children were 11 months to 13 years old at the time. Plaintiffs Connie and Michelle Robinson are Charlene Holly’s daughters.
> 
>     The complaint states: “On November 29, 2012 in the early evening hours Charlene Holly was in the first floor apartment at 10640 S. Prairie in the front room helping minor Child #1, Child #2, Child #4, and Child #5 rehearse songs for their church choir. Charlene was also caring for Child #3, who was 11 months old. Child #6 was in the upstairs apartment alone.
> 
>     “Charlene and the children heard a loud boom outside and a voice cry out ‘Across the street!’
> ...

----------


## presence

> "He was a young kid, trying to flee cops,"
> 
> "He didn't present a clear and present danger to any person."
> 
> []
> 
> A 19-year-old passenger in a car who was killed  by Hayward police  during a chase Sunday was an unintended victim as  officers fired at the  driver
> 
> []
> ...



*
Thread: Man charged with homicide when cops summarily execute passenger*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Explanation?

WTF is there to explain, Mundanes?

Your gibbering fear of "druggies" and "Moos-lims" combined with an utter and total compliance with and obedience toward "authority", have turned a once (semi) free nation into a prison/police state.

You were just some collateral damage in the War on Us that rages every day.




*
Salt Lake City police discipline detective for raid on wrong house*

By nate carlisle

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55...olice.html.csp

The Salt Lake City police detective responsible for a SWAT team ramming the door of a wrong house last year and pointing guns at the elderly woman inside also misled the judge who issued the search warrant, according to documents released by the city.

The narcotics detective, Cooper Landvatter, received a 20-hour suspension for violating search-and-seizure policies, committing conduct unbecoming an officer, and violating what the Salt Lake City Police Department refers to as its "Core Values."

"The damage to your reputation as a professional and the collective reputation of the department is not easily repaired," Salt Lake City Police Chief Chris Burbank wrote in the discipline letter to Landvatter.

Landvatter apparently confused the home where he suspected residents were selling cocaine with the house next door, according to a report by the Salt Lake City Civilian Review Board. The search warrant had the correct address. But Landvatter conducted surveillance and took photographs of the house next door.

The photographs of the wrong house were shown to the SWAT team in a briefing before the raid. No one noticed the house number visible in the photos did not match the address listed on the search warrant.

When police forced their way into the home in the 200 East block of Hubbard Avenue (935 South) and found only a 76-year-old woman inside, they quickly realized their mistake. The woman was not injured.

But the woman’s attorney, Stephen Clark, said she has been afraid to return to her home. The city offered to fix the door, Clark said, but has made no other offers and has not answered his requests for information about what went wrong.

*"The family doesn’t want to have to sue the city," Clark said. "The family doesn’t want to have to sue these officers. The family wants an explanation."*

An agent from the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration was present on the raid. Clark said he also has made requests to the U.S. attorney for Utah about the episode but has received no response. No lawsuits have been filed.

Internal-affairs investigators also found a problem with what Landvatter told the judge who issued the search warrant. Landvatter wrote in an affidavit to the judge that he watched an informant buy drugs from the suspect’s home.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Videos are supposed to be embedded at the link, but they did not come up for me, maybe somebody else can view them...



*Surveillance cameras capture Garland police rummaging through homeowner's bag, searching car*

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime...rching-car.ece

By TANYA EISERER

Staff Writer

Published: 07 March 2013 02:46 PM

The surveillance cameras at a Garland home captured something unexpected: Police officers rummaging through duffle bags, searching a car parked in the front driveway and turning a surveillance camera in his back yard.

In early February, the officers were looking for Jon Locke’s brother, Christopher, a convicted felon with an arrest warrant accusing him of fraud. Jon Locke says his brother doesn’t live with him and he and his wife are upset that police officers took it upon themselves to conduct searches on his property without permission.

“I just want an apology,” said Jon Locke, 32.

Joe Harn, a Garland police spokesman, declined to comment, citing the ongoing internal affairs investigation. But a Garland police internal affairs investigator who met with the family told the Locke’s that he did not have a problem with the actions the officers took and also acknowledged that he thought one of the officers had opened an unlocked back door to look into the house.

George Dix, a University of Texas at Austin law professor and authority on criminal procedure, said the actions of the Garland officers appears to run afoul of the Constitution’s Fourth Amendment’s protections.

“I continue to think the officers unreasonably searched the vehicle[s] and duffle bags,” Dix said. “The manipulation of and damage to the camera was, in my view, an unreasonable seizure.”

Dix also said he believed that opening the door would also be a search and might be reasonable if there was reason to believe a dangerous person inside, “but nothing in the facts suggest this was the case.”

“Whatever Garland ‘policy’ may be, I think the Fourth Amendment was violated,” Dix said.

According to video surveillance footage, one Garland police officer walks up to the door about 12:15 p.m. on February 5. No one answers and the officer then walks over duffle bags sitting in front of the home. The officers opens up the duffle bags and examines documents he finds inside of them.

Afterward, the officer knocks on the front door again before walking over to the car parked in the driveway. He goes back up the front door and then walks around the side of the house.

Other footage shows the second officer checking out the back of the house. About 12:19 p.m., he walks over to one of Locke’s cameras and turns it to face the wall, breaking the fixed mount.

About 12:22 p.m. the first officer returns to the car and opens up the driver’s side of the car. He checks out the interior of the truck and examines papers he finds in the car before shutting the door.

The officer then examines the contents of the duffle bag, writing down information he finds on paperwork inside one of the bags.

Around that time, Locke’s wife arrived home. The footage then shows her talking to the two officers *and even allowing them inside the house to look around*.

The Locke’s also provided The Dallas Morning News recordings of their meetings with Garland police internal investigators.

The investigator told the Lockes during that subsequent meeting that he believed the officer opened the door because he thought someone might be inside. 

He said he didn’t think the officer entered the house.

“If he opened the door enough just to stick his head in and make a real quick cursory look to make sure somebody wasn’t in here and then shut the door, then he’s perfectly within policy,” the investigator said. *“He’s perfectly within what officer safety would tell him to do.”*

It is unclear why the officer would need to open the door to look inside when he could see through a window into the home.

“I still find the argument for opening the door at all very weak. Why would officer safety justify a limited entry to check the kitchen but not to check other places in the house where dangerous persons might be?” Dix said.

For their part, the Locke’s remain convinced that the officer went inside.

Dix the said the U.S. Supreme Court Court has rejected the notion that there are minor searches that don’t really count. The court concluded that a search is a search.

“The basis of Fourth Amendment law is that officers are not entitled invade citizens interests and rights on the basis of purely fishing expeditions,” Dix said.

Locke, whose family has lived on that street since 1993, has now decided to sell the house and plan to move outside of Garland.

His brother has since been arrested and been released on bond.

----------


## shane77m



----------


## green73

https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/03/13/55671.htm




> CHICAGO (CN) - Chicago police shot a store owner 11 times after armed gunmen robbed him, then handcuffed him to his hospital bed and harassed him to cover up their "gross misconduct," the businessman claims in court.
> 
> Bassil Abdelal sued Chicago and two Officer Does in Federal Court, for excessive force, false imprisonment, assault and battery, wanton conduct, conspiracy, civil rights violations and negligence.
> 
> "The City of Chicago followed its 'code of silence' to protect and cover up the gross misconduct of Officer Doe 1 and Officer Doe 2 who fired eleven bullets into plaintiff, who was unarmed, did not aim any gun at the police, did not fire at the police, and posed no threat to the police," Abdelal says in the complaint.
> 
> Abdelal owns B&B Beauty Supply, on the West Side of Chicago.
> 
> He was closing for the night at about 8:30 on March 14, 2012, when "a man knocked at the door and wanted to make a purchase," the complaint states.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

OK, lots of meat here.

(Remember that thread about tax assessors being "allowed" inside your home to appraise it?)

Had she read the Declaration of Independence, they would have just shot her.

She's Jewish, wonder when the ADL and SPLC will step up to her defense?




*NJ Mother Pressured to Turn Over Her Guns, Charged With ‘Terroristic Threats’ After Reading the Constitution at Tax Dispute Assembly*

Mar. 12, 2013 4:15pm Erica Ritz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...ute-assembly/#

NJ Mother Eileen Hart Arrested, Forced to Turn Over Guns After Citing Constitution at Tax Dispute Forum



​Key Points:

Eileen Hart objected to a mandatory re-evaluation of her property value that would drastically increase her tax rates

She read the Constitution at a tax dispute forum and called one of the appraisers a “pencil-pusher”

One of tax officials called 911 saying Hart threatened to return with a gun, but she unequivocally denies the claim

*Hart was charged with making “terroristic threats” and told that if she didn’t turn over her weapons, her bail would be prohibitively high and it was unclear how long she would have to remain in jail*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A New Jersey mother was arrested and told to turn over her guns after reading the Constitution and peacefully protesting at a tax dispute forum, she says.

Eileen Hart was with her husband Keith and her 7-year-old daughter on Saturday at the Gloucester Community Center to dispute a mandatory home re-evaluation that would roughly double her property value (and therefore dramatically increase her rates), objecting on multiple grounds.  As an Orthodox Jew, she refused to have the inspectors in her home when her husband was away at work.  As an American citizen, she objected to the seemingly arbitrary reappraisal, noting that she is not planning on selling her home and hasn’t renovated her kitchen in 30 years.

But at the forum, Hart was allegedly told that since she didn’t let the inspectors into her home, they had a right to “assume” its value under the New Jersey state constitution.

“How could they assume that my value had doubled when there is absolutely no housing market?” she asked TheBlaze rhetorically over the phone.  “There is basically no GDP growth.”

After Hart started citing the Constitution, a representative of Appraisal Systems, Inc.– the company contracted by the state to conduct appraisals–  started “freaking out,” she said, and called for Gloucester County tax assessor Robyn Glocker-Hammond.

*“Sit down and shut up,” Hart said Glocker-Hammond told her, adding that she (Glocker-Hammond) was there to “enforce the law.”*

“I didn’t see a badge,” Hart noted.  “Her title is tax assessor, not law enforcement officer.”

Glocker-Hammond started speaking to Hart’s husband like a “two-year-old,” Hart claimed, and after she objected, Glocker-Hammond once again told her to be quiet.

“I have a right to speak out against this, this is a public place, my tax dollars pay your salary,” Hart told the tax assessor, already incredulous at the drastic increase in her rates.

“I don’t work for you,” the assessor allegedly retorted.

At that point, Appraisal Systems, Inc. representative Andrew Colavecchio started advancing towards her, she said, like he was about to grab her arm.  “Don’t you dare touch me,” she said after he allegedly got so close he touched her coat.

Glocker-Hammond then told her she had to leave the public forum and threatened to call the authorities, though Hart swears she never cursed or acted inappropriately.

That’s when things got serious.

As Hart left the building she saw Colavecchio “sneering” at her and said to him in passing, “look at the little pencil-pusher.”

Hart said Colavecchio threatened to call 911 and “ran after us in the parking lot like a banshee, his face was purple, [he was] disheveled, [he] started to take down my license plate and ran off.  

*When he got to the doors of the building he screamed at us, ‘let’s see if you can pay your taxes now!’”*

Much to her surprise, Hart returned home to numerous police cars, the officers asking if they could bring her in for questioning even though they did not have a warrant.  She was not allowed to drive behind with her husband, but was forced to ride in the police vehicle.

Colavecchio had apparently told the police that Hart was “yelling and screaming” and threatened to return to the meeting with a gun.
But Hart told TheBlaze: “I did not use one curse word, I didn’t say the word gun, I didn’t swear, none of that.  I aired my grievances in a public place to [tell] the government that I did not agree with what they were doing to me or to anybody else.”

Hart said she was doubly surprised when, instead of getting her side of the story, police handcuffed her to a chair and charged her with “terroristic threats.”

She told TheBlaze with conviction:

    “I have a 7-year-old daughter, I homeschool her.  I would never risk going to prison for the rest of my life and lose everything.  I have no criminal history, I have no history of drug abuse, no history of alcohol abuse, I have no history of mental illness, I have never committed a crime a day in my life.  And because I used my First Amendment right I was arrested for it.”

After trying to “coerce” her into making a statement along the lines of “what he thinks happened,” Hart said the police sergeant informed her that if she didn’t turn over her firearms for “safe keeping,” her bail would be set prohibitively high and it was unclear how long she would have to remain in custody.

“[So I] sit in jail and my daughter doesn’t have a mother…?” she asked TheBlaze, implying that she didn’t really have a choice in the matter.

Hart turned over her two firearms and associated equipment, and was told that she’ll get them back *“when this is all over.”*

Hart says she has hired a “fantastic” attorney to fight the claims, and he’ll likely reach out to the other meeting attendees to corroborate her story.  The group was small, so presumably someone would recall a raving woman threatening to return with a gun.

But the county’s public information officer Deb Sellitto told TheBlaze in an email, without any specifics, that Ms. Glocker-Hammond “has never experienced this type of extreme behavior from a taxpayer.”

She added that the Appraisal Systems, Inc. representative is the one who actually called police, though, because “he perceived the resident’s statements as a threat.”

Hart is deeply distressed by the entire situation.

The daughter of Holocaust survivors, Hart says she can’t help but recall the “massive gun registration [and] invasion of private property” that occurred when Hitler invaded Poland.

“If quoting the Constitution makes me a terrorist, we are in Hitler’s America,” she said incredulously.

Andrew Colavecchio of Appraisal Systems, Inc. has not responded to TheBlaze’s request for comment, and the company’s CEO Ernest Del Gurecio told us they plan to wait for all the facts before making a statement.

This post has been updated to include a comment from Deb Sellitto, the public information officer for Gloucester County.

----------


## shane77m

> “I have a 7-year-old daughter, *I homeschool her.* I would never risk going to prison for the rest of my life and lose everything. I have no criminal history, I have no history of drug abuse, no history of alcohol abuse, I have no history of mental illness, *I have never committed a crime a day in my life.* And because *I used my First Amendment right I was arrested for it*.”


1. Strike one. Helping her child to evade government mind control.
2. Strike two. 3 felonies a day
3. Strike three. Was not using approved newspeak

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 1. Strike one. Helping her child to evade government mind control.
> 2. Strike two. 3 felonies a day
> 3. Strike three. Was not using approved newspeak


That's "Newspeak" to you, mundane.  Reported to the Fiction Department to get your capitalization mind corrected.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> 1. Strike one. Helping her child to evade government mind control.
> 2. Strike two. 3 felonies a day
> 3. Strike three. Was not using approved newspeak


'Strike two' would technically be considered three strikes.

Jus' sayin.'

----------


## green73

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: A former police officer already  under indictment for insurance fraud has been charged with extortion in  an alleged loan-sharking scheme. He is charged with four counts of  making an extortionate extension of credit, four counts of collecting an  extension of credit by extortionate means, and eight counts of  obstruction. http://ow.ly/iSrlJHighland,  New York: An officer was suspended without pay while officials  investigate an incident at a high school in which his gun fired. The  officer’s weapon was taken for evidence. No one was injured, and no  staff or students were nearby when the gun went off. http://ow.ly/iSpXABaltimore,  Maryland: A police officer pleaded guilty to conspiracy to distribute  heroin and possession of a firearm in furtherance of drug trafficking. A  U.S. Attorney said his “treacherous conduct harms all police officers.  He helped a drug dealer avoid arrest while planning an armed robbery and  filing false police reports about other suspects.” http://ow.ly/iSEU9Pittsburgh,  Pennsylvania: An officer pleaded guilty to charges that he tried to  extort sexual favors from women in return for legal help. He was  immediately handcuffed and taken to prison where he will serve 3.5-8  years. http://ow.ly/iSrYvUpdate:  New York, New York (First reported 10-25-12): A police officer was  convicted in a bizarre plot to kidnap, torture, kill and eat women. He  could receive life in prison for one count of kidnapping conspiracy when  he is sentenced. The police department fired him upon conviction. http://ow.ly/iSxulUpdate:  Dekalb, Illinois (First reported 02-26-13): A now-former Northern  Illinois University police officer pleaded not guilty to raping a  student. A state’s attorney previously dismissed the case without  publicly revealing that the officer had signed a statement acknowledging  that he continued to have sex with the student after she told him to  stop. http://ow.ly/iSyXDHingham,  Massachusetts: A police officer has been charged with stealing $500 in  gas from the town to fill up his own car. “I think anybody that’s going  to commit any crime, whether they be town employees or otherwise, would  know if they get caught, they will be charged,” said the police chief. http://ow.ly/iSPMCLaurinburg,  North Carolina: A police officer resigned after he was accused of  inappropriate behavior. He was suspended before he resigned. The  investigation into the accusations is still ongoing. http://ow.ly/iST7HGarland,  Texas: Surveillance cameras at a home captured officers rummaging  through duffle bags, searching a car parked in the front driveway and  turning a surveillance camera in the back yard. The officers were  looking for the homeowner’s brother, a convicted felon with an arrest  warrant. The homeowner says his brother doesn’t live with him and he and  his wife are upset that police officers took it upon themselves to  conduct searches on his property without permission. http://ow.ly/iVgLY

----------


## green73

NYPD Cop Arrests Man for Video Recording him



http://youtu.be/s9s0JjVZCN4

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop threatens to push woman's nose through her brain.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ugh-your-brain!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops: U.S. law should require logs of your text messages* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-text-messages

----------


## Anti Federalist

*TN Cops use 18 Wheelers to ensure you're not texting and driving* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-and-driving

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Take a pic of your kid holding a rifle and get a visit.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd-get-a-visit

----------


## Anti Federalist

*DHS Refuses to Answer Congress About its Purchase of 1.6 Billion Bullets* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...illion-Bullets

----------


## J_White

AF you are so busy !!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Chicago Cops Shoot Wrong Man - 11 Times*

By JACK BOUBOUSHIAN 

https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/03/13/55671.htm 

     CHICAGO (CN) - Chicago police shot a store owner 11 times after armed gunmen robbed him, then handcuffed him to his hospital bed and harassed him to cover up their "gross misconduct," the businessman claims in court.

Bassil Abdelal sued Chicago and two Officer Does in Federal Court, for excessive force, false imprisonment, assault and battery, wanton conduct, conspiracy, civil rights violations and negligence.

"The City of Chicago followed its 'code of silence' to protect and cover up the gross misconduct of Officer Doe 1 and Officer Doe 2 who fired eleven bullets into plaintiff, who was unarmed, did not aim any gun at the police, did not fire at the police, and posed no threat to the police," Abdelal says in the complaint.

Abdelal owns B&B Beauty Supply, on the West Side of Chicago.

He was closing for the night at about 8:30 on March 14, 2012, when "a man knocked at the door and wanted to make a purchase," the complaint states.

It continues: "The plaintiff tried to hand him the merchandise he wanted without letting him inside, but the man ran away. Plaintiff believes that it was a set up for plaintiff just to unlock the door.

"Shortly thereafter, the man that ran away came back with a mask on his face along with two other masked men, who stormed in the store. Two of the three masked robbers pointed guns at plaintiff and then they put a gun to his head and his father-in-law's head to try to knock them down and coerce them into doing what the robbers wanted."

The robbers forced Abdelal to open the register, which contained only $160.

"The robbers were upset as they expected much more than that," the complaint states. "They started screaming 'give more money or you be dead.' Plaintiff told them that the money was at the back of the store in the washroom. Before the robbers went to get the money from the washroom one of the robber's cell phones rang. They answered and they were informed that the police were coming, based on belief, by a getaway driver, as apparently somebody called from the nearby Green line CTA station.

"The robbers got scared and panicked, running in the store with a lot of anger. The plaintiff was very afraid that the robbers would shoot plaintiff and Aruri [his father-in-law] at any time because the robbers were angry that their plan did not work as planned. The robbers ran away when they heard police arrive and plaintiff saw one of the robbers drop their guns inside the store. The plaintiff stepped out of the door to see where the robbers were going so he could report it to the police.

"The plaintiff saw a gun at the front of the door outside. The plaintiff picked it up for protection until the police arrived because he was terrified that the robbers would return and come back for him from the side or anywhere. The plaintiff was standing right by the front door with the door open, half of his body inside and the other half outside. The plaintiff saw the police arriving in the parking lot outside the store. Feel[ing] relieved that the police were present for protection, he immediately threw the gun down to the ground and did not point it at anyone.

"After the police saw plaintiff drop the gun to the floor, they opened fire at him and shot plaintiff in his leg. The plaintiff ran back in side and was screaming, 'Don't shoot; I am the store owner.' The police kept on shooting even when plaintiff was lying inside because plaintiff had been already been shot in the leg. At no time did the police ever warn the plaintiff to point his hands up and/or lie on the ground or else they would shoot. In the process of shooting the plaintiff repeatedly, the police also shot out the glass in the store windows and glass door, causing substantial property damage.

"Plaintiff was shot and seriously wounded with 11 bullets to his hands, shoulder, legs, and hips. One bullet almost his plaintiff's head but it passed by plaintiff's head and hit the cash register. Plaintiff was bleeding profusely. Aruri was very scared and thought that plaintiff would die. Aruri ran to get something to wrap plaintiff's leg because it was shooting blood everywhere. The police ran into the store and the plaintiff lying down in a pool of blood asked them, in an extremely weak state, why they shot the owner. The police did not answer, did [not] give any care, and they stopped Aruri from even touching Abdelal and providing care.

Abdelal claims that "the police also shot and wounded all three robbers who fled from the store but who were nowhere near and away from the store at a later time after shooting the plaintiff even though the robbers did not have any guns on their persons when shot and never pointed any guns at the police since they had been dropped in the store and right outside the store before the police arrived."

Abdelal says Chicago police would not allow his father-in-law to stanch his bleeding leg, but handcuffed and questioned him in the ambulance and at the hospital about the gun.

"At no time did the plaintiff ever point a gun at the police or robbers, ever shoot a bullet at the police or robbers, ever own a gun, ever chase the robbers, or ever try hurt anyone. The plaintiff saw that the robbers who fled also never aimed a gun or fired any guns at the police while fleeing from the store. In fact, he saw them drop their guns while fleeing. Plaintiff's only concern was to protect himself and survive until help arrived," the complaint states.

"The plaintiff sustained serious gunshot wound injuries that caused permanent harm to the plaintiff as they required screws and a metal rod to be inserted in his left leg.

"The City of Chicago, by and through its agents and officers, tried to cover up and hide the fact that they shot the wrong person and that they used excessive deadly force against plaintiff who did not pose any threat to them."

He adds: "The next morning at the hospital at 4:00 am, while plaintiff was resting and lying in bed while heavily medicated, Chicago police came and handcuffed the plaintiff to the bed arms who was trying to rest from the pain from all bullets lodged his body. [Sic.] The police knew or had reason to know that the plaintiff was a victim of a crime given he was the store owner and had been held at gunpoint by three robbers which the police had shot beforehand.

"Throughout the entire week, detectives came back and forth asking plaintiff and his family questions even though they knew plaintiff could not talk coherently or know what medications the plaintiff was taking at the hospital."

Abdelal claims that the Chicago Tribune falsely reported the next day that the officers responded to gunfire at his store. But he says, "there had been no gunfire that occurred other than the police gunfire."

The Tribune is not a party to the complaint.

Abdelal seeks punitive damages of more than $10 million.

----------


## phill4paul

Maine officials seeking pepper-spray video leak


 The Maine Department of Corrections is investigating to determine how the press obtained video and documents about a captain's treatment of an inmate last year.

  link to video....

http://www.pressherald.com/news/proj...013-03-17.html





> Prison captain fired, but later reinstated, after pepper spraying inmate
> 
> The video and related documents recount how Capt. Shawn Welch, an official at the Maine Correctional Center in Windham, used pepper spray on an inmate who was bound in a restraint chair, then left him in distress for more than 20 minutes. A story about the incident appeared in this week's Maine Sunday Telegram.
> 
> Scott Burnheimer, superintendent of the medium- and minimum-security prison, fired Welch over the incident, but that decision was overruled by Corrections Commissioner Joseph Ponte, who gave Welch a 30-day suspension, according to the documents and interviews.
> 
> The newspaper story and video posted on the paper's website led the chairmen of the Legislature's Criminal Justice and Public Safety Committee to seek a review of the incident.
> 
> The committee plans to review the incident in the context of the department's experience with use of force and its policies for investigations, said Rep. Mark Dion, D-Portland.
> ...


http://www.pressherald.com/news/mdc-...013-03-21.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Maine officials seeking pepper-spray video leak
> 
> The Maine Department of Corrections is investigating to determine how the press obtained video and documents about a captain's treatment of an inmate last year.


Not *why* a Mundane was treated like this, but who leaked it to a, mostly, uncaring public.

I believe this happens more often than anybody, apologists especially, would care to admit.

----------


## phill4paul

> Not *why* a Mundane was treated like this, but who leaked it to a, mostly, uncaring public.
> 
> I believe this happens more often than anybody, apologists especially, would care to admit.


   Well, it's for the prisoners benefit of course. Leaking videos like this could violate the prisoner civil privacy rights.




> Breton said the probe is not being conducted because the story and video cast the department in a poor light, but because it revealed private information about an inmate.

----------


## AGRP

> Maine officials seeking pepper-spray video leak


I can see holding people in a cell until they calm down, but that's torture.

----------


## phill4paul

> I can see holding people in a cell until they calm down, *but that's torture*.


  Plain and simple. He was completely restrained. Pepper spray is not meant to be a punishment. As AF says, I am sure it is used as punishment daily somewhere in incarceration nation.

----------


## AGRP

The police are more concerned about how the pepper spray torture video was leaked rather than the incident itself?

----------


## phill4paul

LAPD slam woman’s face on concrete then fist bump to celebrate (VIDEO)

  They pulled her for using a cell phone............

----------


## phill4paul

*Former Sacramento police officer accused of falsifying DUI reports pleads no contest to felony counts*

  SACRAMENTO, CA - A police officer accused of filing false DUI reports, causing the cases to be thrown out, pled no contest more than two years after he was charged.

Former Sacramento police officer Brandon Mullock, 27, was charged with four felony charges - one count of perjury, three counts of filing false police reports, Sacramento County District Attorney Office spokesperson Shelly Orio said.

Mullock resigned from the police department in August 2010.

*Orio said during the investigation, the police department and the D.A.'s office found the Mullock lied about DUI suspects refusing to do field sobriety tests, staggering or slurring their speech, and suspects making incriminating statements about being drunk.*

In September 2010, *the district attorney had to drop 79 cases written by Mullock after discovering inaccuraopcies in his reports compared to what was recorded by his patrol unit video. The cases mostly involved DUIs and Mullock as the main officer/witness. Orio said 73 of the cases already had convictions, which had to be recalled and set aside.*

The trial against Mullock began in May 2011. He was cited in 23 different cases, where he was charged with 33 counts of perjury and filing false reports.

Orio said as part of his agreement with the court, Mullock pled no contest to four felony counts and the judge can consider the dismissed cases when handing down his sentence.

Mullock's sentencing is scheduled for April 19.

http://www.news10.net/news/article/2...se-DUI-reports

----------


## anaconda

> And now that story is starting a new chapter, since Officer Ricky Nixon, who was involved in the incident and later fired from the Denver Police Department in connection with a fracas at the Denver Diner, *was just ordered reinstated to the force* by three hearing officers with the Denver Civil Service Commission....


How does this not result in statewide riots?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How does this not result in statewide riots?


'Cos nobody gives a $#@!.

----------


## anaconda

> 'Cos nobody gives a $#@!.


The Rodney King supporters did.

----------


## fr33

> The Rodney King supporters did.


On average they had less to lose. Things just aren't bad enough yet I guess.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The Rodney King supporters did.


That was a generation ago.

Things are different now.

Besides the fact that millions of people (young men) that would be the ones to raise hell, are locked up that were not then, compliance has been bred into this new generation better.

Twenty or thirty years ago an angry mob would have boiled out of the subway cars when Oscar Grant was executed, and $#@! would have hit the fan.

Now, everybody just stood around and took pictures.

----------


## phill4paul

You think Occifer Mullock was a bad egg? You Ain't seen nothing yet. Interesting series of articles I just hit on....

http://peterlance.com/wordpress/?p=1214

  Part One of Peter Lances 2011 DUI series Santa Barbara News-Press

SBPD officer may have manipulated DUI evidence : Investigation uncovers inconsistencies, possible forgeries involving Kasi Marie Beutel 

By PETER LANCE, SPECIAL TO THE NEWS-PRESS


Peter Lance
Courtesy Photo

Poster at Santa Barbara Police Department hailing DUI arrest star, Officer Kasi Beutel.
RAFAEL MALDONADO/NEWS-PRESS

Drager Alcotest 7410 evidential preliminary alcohol screening device.
COURTESY PHOTO
June 22, 2011 3:05 PM

Walk into the lobby of the Santa Barbara Police Department, turn left and youll discover the framed poster of a smiling female officer. Affixed with a gold star, the poster reads, Top DUI Officer  Gold Pin Winner  Kasi Beutel.

*At the age of 38, only six years into her law enforcement career, Kasi Marie Beutel is the reigning queen of an elite group of cops who specialize in arresting drunken drivers.*

Last year she was honored by Mothers Against Drunk Driving and the consortium of a dozen county-wide law enforcement agencies known as Avoid the 12 for her *self-professed record of 331 driving under the influence arrests; more than half the felony and misdemeanor DUI collars of the entire Santa Barbara Police Department* and a record almost three times as great as the 111 attributed to her next closest Santa Barbara colleague, Officer Doug Klug.

*On May 10, she topped her own record, winning the same two awards for 2010 with an astonishing record of 349 purported arrests, beating out 40 other police officers, sheriffs deputies, California Highway Patrol officers and personnel from other state and federal agencies with a record more than 10 times the average arrest figure of the other nominees. Her winning total accounted for 21 percent of the combined 1,656 county-wide DUI arrests last year cited at the MADD and Avoid the 12 awards presentation.*

A former accountant and mother of three who enrolled in the police academy in 2005, Kasi Beutel has amassed an impressive statistical record. In accepting the 2009 award at ceremonies in Buellton, she told the media that more than half of her arrests were for .15 blood alcohol content, which is almost twice the legal limit of .08 percent.

*Last year, from a pool of 100 applicants, she was chosen one of eight winners of Project Transformation, a physical makeover program worth $11,000 conducted at the California Health and Longevity Institute* located at Four Seasons Hotel Westlake Village, just a 15-minute drive from her home in Newbury Park, in Ventura County.

Im not like most women, she told a local newspaper. I dont just need to make it through an aerobics class. I want to be able to chase down a motivated 25-year-old suspect whos running from me.

One press handout for Project Transformation described Officer Beutel as similar in many ways to a comic book superhero. By day she is a soccer mom. . .By night, she guards the community in the role of police officer.

But after a nearly six-month investigation into Kasi Beutels methods and investigative tactics from 2009 to 2010, as well as into her background in the years leading up to her work as a Santa Barbara police officer, this special News-Press investigation has uncovered evidence that not only raises serious questions about her credibility, but suggests that in some cases she may have effectively framed innocent drivers who were alleged to have blood alcohol levels close to the .08 legal limit.

Among the revelations:

* Officer Beutel overstated the actual number of DUI arrests she made in 2009 that led to the MADD and Avoid the 12 awards. And in nominating her for the 2010 awards which she accepted, the Santa Barbara Police Department over-reported her actual number of DUI arrests by almost 15 percent*.

* In multiple arrests in 2009 and 2010, she made a number of material misstatements of fact in police reports, and in at least two of her cases in 2009 that led to convictions, exculpatory evidence was withheld from arrestees who were later found guilty.*

* In two other cases, a nationally ranked handwriting expert who examined the files has sworn under penalty of perjury that the signatures of arrestees who purportedly waived blood tests witnessed by Officer Beutel were forged.*

 There is evidence that before becoming a police officer, Kasi Beutel committed fraud in a 2000 Chapter 7 bankruptcy by holding onto a $270,000 home in Agoura Hills under the Homestead Exemption, at a time, she later claimed, she was living in a townhouse just blocks away with then-husband Todd. A certified public accountant, Todd Beutel had filed a similar Chapter 7 bankruptcy 19 months earlier, claiming that the townhouse was his sole property and thus exempt from creditors.

 The total credit card debt between the two, wiped out by their back-to-back bankruptcy filings, amounted to almost $200,000 and included 24 credit cards between them.

 Then, during divorce proceedings in 2005, Kasi Beutel may have committed perjury when she claimed that her 1997 marriage to Todd, (which shed previously sworn to) actually took place on January 15, 1999, two days after his bankruptcy was discharged.

 On April 24, 2000, just prior to filing her Chapter 7 petition, Citi Financial Inc. entered a default judgment against Kasi Beutel under her maiden name, Kasi M. Moore, in Van Nuys Municipal Court. While the amount of the actual judgment was not listed in her petition, Kasi Beutel listed three separate debts to Citi-related entities totaling $16,562.00.

The application to become a Santa Barbara police officer lists lack of well balanced credit among Potential Reasons for Rejection. At this point, for reasons explained below, its unclear whether Kasi Beutel disclosed her troubled credit history in her application to the department in 2005.

Comparing her DUI arrest stats to other officers

Until recently, Officer Beutel was the principal officer assigned to the Santa Barbara Police Departments Drinking Driver Team, a position that accounted, in part, for her success, according to Senior Deputy Jeff Farmer of the Santa Barbara County Sheriffs Department, who spoke to reporters at the MADD and Avoid the 12 awards ceremony May 10.

Thats all she (Beutel) does, said Deputy Farmer. Just works DUIs. Works nights. So as long as shes working, shell get the DUI (arrest).

To prevent burnout in the job, according to Deputy Farmer, the Santa Barbara Police Department rotates the DDT officers every two years. But by any measure, Kasi Beutels arrest statistics are unparalleled.

According to data supplied by the department, the previous DDT Officer Christine Ortega had 164 DUI arrests in 2007 and 96 in 2008. Prior to that, the officer with the highest reported arrests was Mark Corbett, who preceded Officer Ortega on the Drinking Driving Team.

*In 2004, Officer Corbett put the handcuffs on 257 DUI arrestees  a benchmark that might make for some interesting talk at the breakfast table, because in early May, he and Officer Beutel were scheduled to be married. And as well see in this series, hes been present on the scene of at least two of her most questionable arrests*.

In one case from August 2009, Officer Beutel Tasered a man shed pulled over for a DUI stop; a driver later proven to have a blood alcohol content below the legal limit.

In another case, five months earlier, after an initial breath test failed for a female suspect Officer Beutel pulled over in downtown Santa Barbara, she arrested the woman, handcuffed her, locked her in her patrol unit and drove her to a second location where she allegedly coerced the young woman into taking a second breath test on a different device  with Officer Corbetts help. This second test, 25 minutes later, produced results which appeared to confirm Officer Beutels initial conclusion that the young woman was driving under the influence.

The credibility of officers is key in DUI cases

When it comes to the drunk-driving laws, the credibility of the arresting officer is central to a conviction, says Mary Frances Prevost, a San Diego-based criminal lawyer who helped expose *Officer Thomas Broxtermann, a San Diego Police Department DUI cop and MADD award winner who had been removed from a DUI enforcement task force for falsifying police reports of DUI stops, only to return to the job apprehending other DUI suspects.*

Credibility is usually the deciding factor, says Felix DAmico a 33-year veteran of the San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department who observed more than 5,000 DUI cases in his career. *Thats because in a DUI stop, a certified officer like Kasi Beutel can literally arrest a suspect on the basis of whether or not she asserts that they failed a field sobriety test. So at trial, it often comes down to her word versus the word of the accused and in 99.9 percent of the cases, judges favor the police.*

*No judge ever got thrown off the bench by being too tough on a DUI case, says Darryl Genis*, the veteran Santa Barbara defense attorney representing me, who has tried a number of cases with Officer Beutel as the principal prosecution witness.

*Youve got a perfect storm of potential abuse*, says Mr. Genis. *First of all, the (Drager) Alcotest 7410 breathalyzer used by the Santa Barbara Police Department can be manipulated to enhance BAC readings. An officer who knows how to cover the exit port can take a .04 BAC, which is half the legal limit and make it appear in an official printout to be a .09 or more, thereby framing a subject. Second, Santa Barbara is the only major department in Avoid the 12 without video in the cars to ensure that field sobriety tests are properly conducted. Add to that, the incentive for a cop like Kasi Beutel to push suspects who are close to the .08 level over the line for career advancement, awards and, most importantly, overtime.*

*An officer can easily double their base salary with the overtime that comes from DUI work,* says Mr. DAmico, the former sheriffs sergeant.

*These guys pick up so much overtime, adds Ms. Prevost, because theyre being called into court for motions, suppression hearings and trials.*

*You work the graveyard shift, like Beutel, says Mr. DAmico, and if theres a trial or hearing scheduled the next day, youre on time and a half. And if you schedule your days off in the middle of the week, youre on the clock from the time you leave your house until you finish in court which can mean 10, 15, 20 hours of overtime in a week, till youre back on the clock again.*

Now take Kasi Beutel, says Mr. Genis, who got an award for an average of 29 arrests a month last year. If even 10 percent of her cases go to court or the DMV, shes golden.

The numbers behind Kasi Beutels DUI arrests

This investigation uncovered some alarming questions about the actual number of arrests that the Santa Barbara Police Department reported for Kasi Beutel between 2009 and 2010.

In response to a request for her statistics filed under the California Public Records Act, the News-Press obtained printouts showing that she made 315 arrests in 2009, compared to the 331 for which she nominated herself resulting in the 2009 MADD award.

The discrepancy in the reporting of her 2010 arrests was more significant. In fact, the department-provided printout that included the date and time of each DUI arrest and the specific Vehicle Code violation, showed that Officer Beutel had actually made 299 arrests  50 fewer than she was cited for by MADD and Avoid the 12.

But those conflicts pale when one studies the actual Officer Beutel DUI arrest printouts in detail.

Analyzed in conjunction with the DUI round-up, a detailed summary of drunk driving arrests released by the department, they show a repeated pattern of inconsistencies in Officer Beutels DUI arrests. *For example, on March 20, 2010, Office Beutel made three DUI arrests. The official printout puts the times at 1:55 a.m., 2:18 a.m. and 8:40 p.m.*

*The first two incidents were only 23 minutes apart, a period that defies the typical length of time required for a legal DUI stop, field sobriety test, breath test and arrest. It averages about 90 minutes from stop to jail, says Mr. DAmico, and if you add a blood test, that could mean another half hour.*

*The DUI round-up for that same night also lists three arrests by Officer Beutel, with slightly different arrest times  the first two, only eight minutes apart.*

*On 3/20 at 1:42 a.m., Officer Beutel stopped (a 38-year-old) in his large white pickup, at 100 W. Cota Street for running stop signs, crossing into the opposing traffic lane, and weaving. (The man) was arrested for DUI.*

*On 3/20 at 1:50 a.m., Officer Beutel responded to 500 E. Anapamu Street on a vehicle collision. (An 18-year-old) had crashed the family van through a fence, down an embankment, and onto the basketball courts of Santa Barbara High School. (He) was arrested for DUI*.

On June 13, 2010 the printout and DUI Round-up are in agreement about the *two arrests by Officer Beutel, but this time, theyre only three minutes apart: On 6/13 at 2:21 a.m., Officer Beutel stopped (a 21-year-old) at 300 State Street, in his 1996 Pontiac Grand Am, for weaving over the center line and running a stop sign. (He) was arrested for DUI, unlicensed driver, no insurance, and driving with an open container of alcohol.*

*On 6/13 at 2:24 a.m., Officer Beutel responded to 1400 block of Chino Street on a call of a hit-and-run collision. A taxi driver reported that he was sitting in his parked cab when a 2004 Toyota Corolla with a flat tire came thumping down the street toward him. . . . Officer Beutel arrested the driver . . . age 21, for DUI, hit-and-run, and possession of marijuana while driving.
*
Thirty-six DUI arrests in one month

According to the Santa Barbara Police Department printout, between June 3, 2010, and July 4, 2010, Kasi Beutel made 36 DUI arrests, prompting this comment on a local blog: *Officer Beutel . . . probably deserves a spa day more than any other woman in Santa Barbara.*

*Three hundred and forty-nine arrests in one calendar year is an extraordinary number*, says former San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department Sgt. Felix DAmico. *You have to consider that with vacations, training days and sick leave, an officer has probably 215 actual working days in a year. Add to that, my experience that for every 100 stops we did on saturation DUI patrol we got 16 to 18 arrests. Even if shes just sitting on bars, waiting for possible suspects, for this officer to make 349 good DUI collars, shed have had to have made thousands of stops in the course of that year; a figure that strains belief.*

According to both the Santa Barbara Police Department printout and the DUI round-up details supplied by the department, *on August 22, 2010, Officer Beutel made four arrests. The problem is two of the arrests took place in different locations at the same time:*

*On 8/22 at 12:40 a.m., Officer Beutel stopped (a 24-year-old) in his 1994 Mitsubishi, at 1100 San Andres Street, for speeding, weaving, and for driving over the center line. (He) was arrested for DUI and unlicensed driver; he provided a breath sample of .15 BAC.

On 8/22 at 12:40 a.m., Officer Gaston stopped (a 54-year-old) in his 2001 Acura Integra at 800 Santa Barbara Street for expired registration. Officer Beutel arrived to assist and arrested (the man) for DUI. He provided a breath sample of .09 BAC.*

Something is clearly wrong here, says attorney Darryl Genis. Either shes not making all the arrests shes taking credit for and piggybacking on other officers, or the department is cooking the books on her DUI arrest stats  either way its a problem that goes directly to Kasi Beutels credibility because shes embraced these statistics as truthful.

*Protected by the D.A. and a judge*

In recent weeks, scandals have erupted involving two alleged dirty DUI cops in California and North Carolina. The cases, in which Officer Brandon Mullock in Sacramento and Barry Grimes in Charlotte, N.C., were found to have lied, have now jeopardized hundreds of DUI cases in both jurisdictions.

Well have more on those cases later in this series. But as noted, the credibility of a DUI officer is crucial to convictions and in the course of my defense and this independent investigation for the News-Press, the evidence Ive uncovered underscores the lengths that both the Santa Barbara County District Attorneys Office and a senior Superior Court judge have gone to protecting the reputation and credibility of Officer Beutel.

On April 22, in the case of the People vs. Peter Lance, we had what is known as a Section 1054 discovery hearing in Dept. 12 of Santa Barbara County Superior Court. It was presided over by Judge George C. Eskin, a veteran jurist whose reputation for thoughtful rulings is underscored by the two ceramic owls he keeps on the edge of his bench.

Given that Kasis credibility would be crucial at trial, says my lawyer, Darryl Genis, the only way we could properly impeach her would be to explore various statements we knew she had made.

Mr. Genis wanted to put the officer on the stand at this hearing to answer under oath not only the basis for the 331-arrest-figure for which she won the award in 2009, but for something she apparently told a North County publication: I am a patrol officer first, and try to give people respect and education. I offer breathalyzer tests to people when they leave the bars downtown, most usually resist and get in their cars anyway. Then I have to pull them over later for driving under the influence.

Think about the truthfulness of that statement, says Mr. Genis. From Parking Lot No. 12 on Gutierrez Street to The Granada Garage 10 blocks north, there are a dozen parking lots or structures in the State Street bar corridor. If Kasi Beutel is in uniform offering breath tests to exiting bar patrons, nobody who refuses is going to let her follow them to their car. That means youd have to involve a dozen undercover officers who would follow these people. Even then, if they saw these suspects getting into their vehicles, Kasi wouldnt have a reasonable suspicion to stop them, because its not illegal to exit a bar and get behind the wheel.

But when Mr. Genis tried to question Officer Beutel, who was present at the April 22 hearing, to confirm the quote and whether she had made the 331 arrests that got her the award, Deputy District Attorney Sanford Horowitz objected and Judge Eskin denied the request.

*What follows is a section of the hearing transcript:.

Judge Eskin: I dont think Officer Beutel is the witness to be called.

Mr. Horowitz: I dont either.

Mr. Genis: Your Honor, shes the person who supposedly made these arrests.

Judge Eskin: According to whom?

Mr. Genis: Until I put her on the stand, I dont know.

Judge Eskin: Youre fishing. Youre fishing.

Mr. Genis: No. Im absolutely not. I am attempting to prevent a situation where Officer Beutel attempts to get on the stand and says whatever she wants and I cant cross-examine her about it . . . My question to you is, would Officer Beutel accept the 2009 MADD Award for 331 arrests if she knew that she had not made that number of arrests? . . .And if your answer to that is that she wouldnt . . . then why wouldnt you let me put her on the stand to ask her if she made 331 arrests in 2009 under oath?

Judge Eskin: I think its irrelevant . . . And all Im involved in is the prosecution of a case involving a .09 blood alcohol level and Im going to try and control it. I havent done a good job as I said. But Im not going to let this court be used as a vehicle for Mr. Lance to pursue his agenda.

Mr. Genis: I dont think youre . . .

Judge Eskin: His agenda in this courtroom is to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that I was not under the influence of alcohol. Thats his agenda. And it should be your agenda. Not the attempt to destroy the career of Officer Kasi Beutel.

Mr. Genis: Im not trying to destroy anybodys career.

Judge Eskin: Nobody could read these pleadings and not come to that conclusion . . . You have not made one, provided me with one scintilla of evidence, that Kasi Beutel went around telling people that, I made 331 arrests last year. Not one piece of evidence. Not one fact.

The judge denied our request to put Kasi Beutel on the stand under oath to determine whether she was the source of the figure of 331 arrests in 2009.
*
Then, four days later, we got the answer, not via the court and the discovery process, but pursuant to the California Public Records Act. On April 26, the Santa Barbara Police Department turned over an email dated January 5, 2010, from Kasi Beutel to Win Smith of the Santa Barbara County Sheriffs Department in response to an earlier request from Deputy Smith for MADD and Avoid the 12 nominations. In it, she wrote:

From: Beutel, Kasi

Sent: Tuesday, January 05, 2010 11:59 AM

To: Smith, Win

Subject: RE: Winter DUI Enforcement Campaign Win,

Stats for the annual MADD Awards for 2009

Officer Klug  111

Officer Beutel  331

Have a great day!

Thanks,

Kasi

So the court was accusing my client of having some kind of agenda, says Mr. Genis, steadfastly protecting this officer and refusing to let her get into a situation where she might be committing perjury, and now we had it via a public records request: she was the one who claimed shed made the 331 arrests. Nobody else. Kasi Beutel. And now that we have the additional printout via that same law, we can prove that she lied: she over estimated her 2009 stats by 16 and the department lied by overestimating her 2010 DUI arrests by 50.

*You have to appreciate the significance of this in terms of the dozens and dozens of people who have been convicted of a DUI offense or pled guilty largely on the credibility of this officer, adds Mr. Genis. Shes the DUI star. The Gold Pin Winner. If she is willing to lie about her own arrest statistics, what else is she willing to lie about relating to those cases? The underlying facts, perhaps? The breath results perhaps?*

I contacted Brenda Frachiseur, the assistant state executive director for MADD, to ask her whether she thought the overstatement by Officer Beutel of her DUI arrest statistics reflected negatively on MADD.

I believe that it hurts the police officers, or the police agencies or law enforcement agencies that provide us with those statistics, Ms. Frachiseur said.

In early March, we filed a motion asking Judge Eskin to review Kasi Beutels application to the Police Department (among other aspects of her department file). We wanted to see if she had been honest about disclosing her bankruptcy and credit problems. But the Santa Barbara City Attorney vehemently opposed our motion and Judge Eskin declined to review the application in her file.

Asking that a judge recuse himself for bias

*On May 13, I filed a declaration under Section 170.1 of the California Code of Civil Procedure asking that Judge Eskin either recuse himself from my case for prejudice and bias toward Officer Beutel or that, if he refused, he be removed.*

*Less than three hours after the filing, while denying any prejudice or bias, Judge Eskin removed himself from the case.*

Then, on May 27, I sent Kasi Beutel an email describing my findings in general and requesting an interview to get her response. While she didnt get back to me  and still had not by press time  she did answer a series of questions put to her by News-Press Correspondent Catherine Shen, who covered the May 10 MADD awards presentation.

In response to a question about her unparalleled DUI arrest record, Officer Beutel stated, A large portion of my success can be attributed to the Santa Barbara Police Department and its aggressive approach to public safety. We employ a dedicated DUI enforcement car that is utilized on the busiest days and at the busiest times. It is with the assistance of the public and the patrol officers, I was able to apprehend and arrest so many DUI drivers. . . I very much approach most DUI arrests as an intervention of sorts.
*
Theres little doubt that Officer Kasi Beutel has intervened in the lives of hundreds of drivers in Santa Barbara, many of whom came away with indelible marks on their driving records or worse. A number of her arrestees who pled guilty or no contest ended up on house arrest. One of them is a lifelong Santa Barbara resident and commercial fisherman who began wearing an electronic monitoring device on May 26.

His encounter with Officer Beutel in August 2009 began with a routine traffic stop and ended up with him getting shot with two projectiles in his chest that pierced his skin after the officer fired her Taser at him at point blank range. Well have his story Thursday in Part Two.*

----------


## phill4paul

Part Two of the Peter Lance series covers a case by the same occifer..........

  Part Two of Peter Lances 2011 DUI series Santa Barbara News-Press

The stun gun and the DUI stop

By PETER LANCE, SPECIAL TO THE NEWS-PRESS


*Michael Kenny wears an ankle bracelet after pleading no contest to resisting arrest. Charges of DUI and battery on Santa Barbara Police Officer Kasi Beutel were dropped for lack of evidence in the August 2009 incident. Officer Kasi Beutel, shown here the night of Michael Kennys arrest in August 2009, filed a workers compensation claim over shoulder injuries she said she suffered in the Kenny arrest. But the official report of that nights incident states she was not injured.*

June 23, 2011 5:01 PM

Second of five parts

Michael Kenny is a commercial fisherman who dives for sea urchins in the sometimes frigid waters off the Channel Islands. Its a dangerous job, but nothing he ever encountered at sea prepared him for the life-threatening event that occurred the night Officer Kasi Beutel of the Santa Barbara Police Department pulled him over for a traffic stop and ended up shooting him at point-blank range with a stun gun.

*The arrest occurred in August 2009, the year Kasi Beutel won the Gold Pin from Mothers Against Drunk Driving for achieving the top DUI arrest record in Santa Barbara County.*

But the case raises serious questions, not just about how far Officer Beutel was willing to go in pursuit of a DUI arrest, *but the lengths to which supervisors at the Santa Barbara Police Department went to protect her and validate her conduct.*

Officer Beutels version of the Kenny case

The following are verbatim excerpts from the official report on the incident submitted by Office Beutel: On 8/22/09 at approximately 2125 Hours (9:25 p.m.) I was on uniformed patrol . . . on Cliff Drive when I observed a late model pick-up . . . driving Eastbound. The truck did not have any rear lights, no tail lights or brake lights . . . It was a dark area and the truck, which is dark in color, was difficult to see. I pulled in behind the truck which was traveling at approximately 45 MPH . . .and the truck quickly braked and made a sharp right turn onto La Marina Street. I conducted a traffic stop on La Marina just south of Cliff Dr.

I contacted the driver who was sitting in the drivers seat. He had one female passenger and a medium sized dog in the vehicle. He identified himself as Michael Kenny with his California (drivers license). I immediately noticed a smell of alcoholic intoxicant coming from his person; his eyes were bloodshot and watery. I asked him if he had any alcohol tonight, he stated no. I asked him to look at me so that I could check his eyes, at which time he turned his head away . . . I asked him to retrieve his registration and insurance and told him that I would be right back.

After returning to her patrol unit and determining that Mr. Kenny had a DUI conviction six years earlier, Officer Beutel called for a cover officer to assist her and shortly thereafter, Officer Gina Battaglia arrived.

At that point, by her own account, Officer Beutel returned to the drivers side of Mr. Kennys 1978 Ford truck and asked him to step outside so that she could perform a field sobriety test. Officer Battaglia was standing at the curb on the passenger side. Heather Vaughn, the young woman who had accompanied Mr. Kenny, was in the passenger seat.

As Officer Beutel continued in her report: (Kenny) refused to step from the vehicle. I informed him that he was being detained and that I needed him to step from the vehicle in order for me to ascertain that he was not too impaired by alcohol to safely drive.

At this time he began rolling his window up. I placed my hands on his window to prevent the window from being rolled up and ordered Kenny to hand me his car keys. He refused . . . and continued to roll the window up. With my left hand on the window in an attempt to keep it down, I placed my Taser, which was in my right hand, against Kennys shoulder and informed him that he would be Tased if he continued to resist. I also informed him that he was subject to being arrested for delaying or obstructing an investigation.

In a separate report, Officer Battaglia says that after her arrival, she moved from the passenger side of the truck to the drivers side to assist Beutel.

(Beutel) was holding onto the window to keep Kenny from rolling the window up and demanding that he give her his keys, Officer Battaglia wrote. I grabbed onto the window to assist Beutel. She retrieved her Taser and pointed it at Kenny and advised him if he did not comply with her commands he was going to be Tased . . . Kenny refused, locked his door and continued to roll his window up.

Both officers insisted in their reports that Mr. Kenny was now moving to exit the car on the passenger side. Officer Battaglia reported that his dog was very agitated and was aggressively barking.

Allegations of battery on Officer Beutel

As Officer Beutel recounted, Kenny was attempting to scoot out of the vehicle, feet first. I placed myself in front of the open door and ordered Kenny to stay in the car. I had my Taser in my right hand and was attempting to tell Kenny that he was going to be Tased if he continued to be non-compliant. I informed him to stay where he was until a supervisor arrived on scene. With his right foot, Kenny kicked me in the right hip. After kicking me, Kenny attempted to push forward. I deployed my Taser at close range, approximately 2 feet. The Taser probes hit him in the chest . . . Kenny then pulled the Taser probes from his chest, forcibly pushed me with both hands and shoved me backwards as he exited the vehicle . . . Kenny then stepped around the open passenger door and began sprinting Southbound on La Marina.

At this point, another six officers, in addition to officers Beutel and Battaglia, responded and a search commenced. Mr. Kenny was found minutes later with his dog hiding in a nearby house under construction. He was cuffed and ultimately charged with DUI, battery on a police officer and resisting arrest.

Michael Kennys version of the case

According to Mr. Kenny, 42, a lifelong resident of Santa Barbara who operates the fishing boat Patty Ann, prior to the stop, he had been at the Mesa Café; on Cliff Drive attending an informal wake for a fellow fisherman. He offered to give Ms. Vaughn, whom hed just met, a ride home, because she was living on a boat at Santa Barbara Harbor. In a handwritten report he made shortly after the event, he described what happened after Kasi Beutel pulled him over on La Marina.

The officer approached the driver side window, which was rolled down about 10 inches. She said that I was pulled over due to my rear lights not working. She then asked me for my drivers license which I provided. She then went back to her car . . . When she returned she asked for my insurance and registration which I provided.

I repeatedly requested to be arrested so I could give a (blood alcohol content) sample. I didnt believe I was drunk. If she wasnt going to arrest me I asked for her to cite me with a ticket or release me. At this request, she became very loud and aggressive and reached into the truck to unlock and open the door. I put my hand over the lock and she tried to pull the window down with her hands. She then pulled her Taser and put it to my temple and then to my shoulder and chest demanding that I exit the truck.

By Mr. Kennys account, all of this took place on the drivers side of the truck.

At this time, it seemed to be a good idea to comply, regardless of what my rights were. I was exiting the truck as instructed. However, the officer (Beutel) was trying to restrict my movement by leaning on the door . . . I exited with my arms bent and hands up, palms facing her. My dog was agitated, so I had his leash on my wrist. As soon as I cleared the door, the officer shot me at very close range with the Taser. Shocked, I pulled out the projectiles and ran in fear.

In the Rashomon, she said, he said, world of DUI arrests and investigations, the People vs. Michael Kenny, case number 1327059, was typical in that the ultimate disposition would come down to the word of Michael Kenny, a fisherman with a 6-year-old DUI conviction under his belt, versus the word of Kasi Beutel, the award-winning lead officer on the Santa Barbara Police Departments Drinking Driver Team.

But the evidence uncovered in this investigation demonstrates not only that Officer Beutel lied in her police report, but that key evidence which might have resulted in a dismissal of all charges against Mr. Kenny, was withheld from his defense lawyer.

The officers accounts versus the dispatch log

*The first misstatement of fact in Officer Beutels police report of the 2009 incident comes in the first line when she cites the time that she pulled Mr. Kenny over on La Marina as approximately 2125 hours or 9:25 p.m.* In fact, the departments dispatch log on the incident shows that the traffic stop occurred 10 minutes earlier at 2115 or 9:15 p.m. Even fellow officer Gina Battaglia states that she responded at 9:16 p.m. and the dispatch log documents her arrival seven minutes later at 9:23 p.m. As Officer Battaglia noted in her report, When I arrived, Office Beutel was walking to the drivers window to contact . . . Michael Kenny.

*But if Officer Beutels account is to be believed, Mr. Kenny was shot with the stun gun just one minute, 29 seconds into the stop  an impossibility, not just because the dispatch log proves otherwise, but because theres an official report of the Tasers firing time contained in the police report. It proves that Mr. Kenny was fired on at 9:26:29 p.m.  11 minutes, 29 seconds after the stop.*

*The police report also contains troubling evidence of a cover-up by Officer Beutel and other officers associated with the incident. Officer Beutel made an audio recording of the incident and a transcript of that recording, when compared against the dispatch log, proves that a number of minutes are missing from the recording that was turned over to Mr. Kennys lawyer. Those minutes would have documented the period when Officer Beutel attempted to get Mr. Kenny out of the truck by threatening him, through the window with the Taser.*

A verbatim transcript of that recording that follows begins 2 minutes, 26 seconds into the stop when Officer Beutel walked back to Mr. Kennys car after checking his license. It continues to the purported time she fired her X26 model Taser into him with a charge of 50,000 volts.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Mr. Kenny, can I have you step out of the car for just a minute?

MR. KENNY: Maam, what for?

OFFICER BEUTEL: Yeah, I smell a little bit of alcohol and I want to evaluate you out here. I was waiting for my cover officer to arrive. So I just want to make sure you are OK. I know you said you havent had anything to drink and its possible you havent, but I would just like to check your eyes out here at a straight angle, which is easier for me than in the car.

MR. KENNY: OK

OFFICER BEUTEL: OK, so if I can have you step out of the car Id appreciate it.

MR. KENNY: Well, at this point I would like to ask you to either cite me, release me, or . . .

OFFICER BEUTEL: At this point, what we have an option of doing . . .

MR. KENNY: (unintelligible)

OFFICER BEUTEL: OK, but thats what Im going to have you do, Im going to have you step out so I can check you, to make sure youre not too impaired to drive. OK?

MR. KENNY: Um, not necessarily.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Well, you dont really have an option. If youd like me to call the supervisor to come and hang out with us on scene while we do this, I can. But right now, you are being detained because I want to make sure that youre OK to drive because I smell a little bit of alcohol. OK?

MR. KENNY: Um, can I call an attorney?

OFFICER BEUTEL: No. You dont have a right to call an attorney right now. Youre simply being detained. You are certainly not under arrest right now . . .

At this point, about 3 minutes, 22 seconds into the recording, there is a decided break, both in tone and content. While Mr. Kennys voice remains calm as he sits inside his truck, Officer Beutel becomes suddenly agitated. We hear what sounds like Mr. Kenny attempting to comply with Officer Beutels request that he get out of the vehicle, but her voice level and direction take a radical turn:

OFFICER BEUTEL: No, no, no, no! No. Youre about to get yourself Tased or in trouble. Hand me the keys. Hand me the keys!

MR. KENNY: Oh really, youre going to Tase me?

OFFICER BEUTEL: Hand me the car keys! Hand me the car keys! Hand me your car keys!

MR. KENNY: Youre really going to Tase me?

OFFICER BEUTEL: Right now Im at the point where I feel like . . . Hand me the car keys! Hand me your car keys!

MR. KENNY: Really? My sister works for the District Attorneys Office.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Hand me your car keys.

MR. KENNY: Are you sure you want to?

OFFICER BEUTEL: Hand me your car keys.

Mr. Kennys small, gray Australian cattle dog, Pete, who is in the front seat of the truck, starts barking. At this point, 3 minutes, 48 seconds into the tape, Officer Beutel asks Officer Battaglia to call for a supervisor. The dispatch log shows that Officer Battaglia called in a Code 3 and Supervisor at 9:26 p.m.

OFFICER BEUTEL (to Officer Battaglia): Call for cover. (to Mr. Kenny) Hand me your keys! (to Officer Battaglia) For a supervisor!

MR. KENNY: This isnt legal.

OFFICER BATTAGLIA (calling it in): Code three.

MR. KENNY: Its not legal.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Hand me the car keys! Hand me the car keys. Hand me the car keys. Youre about to get arrested for resisting arrest.

MR. KENNY: Youre about ready to break the law!

OFFICER BEUTEL: Youre about to get arrested for resisting arrest.

MR. KENNY: Im not resisting arrest.

At this point, by Officer Battaglias account in her report, she was still on the drivers side, attempting to assist Officer Beutel. Then suddenly, Heather Vaughn, Mr. Kennys passenger, exits the truck on the passenger side and Officer Beutel screams at her:

OFFICER BEUTEL: Stay in the car! Stay in the car!

OFFICER BATTAGLIA: Do you want me to go get her?

OFFICER BEUTEL (to Officer Battaglia): Yup. Now I want you to go open the door right there.

MR. KENNY: I havent been arrested . . . I havent done anything wrong.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Nope. Youre being detained. Open the car.

At this point, Mr. Kenny is still in the drivers seat.

OFFICER BEUTEL: OK. You drive away.

MR. KENNY: I want to call my sister.

At this moment, 4 minutes, 17 seconds into the tape, Officer Beutel seems bent on keeping Mr. Kenny from driving away.

OFFICER BEUTEL (to Mr. Kenny): Stay here, stay here.

There appears to be another break in the tape. We hear several seconds of dead air and then:

OFFICER BEUTEL: Good god.

OFFICER BATTAGLIA: Were not breaking the law.

MR. KENNY: Yeah, you are breaking the law. Id be happy to step out of the car.

Now, in a matter of seconds, Officer Beutel goes from demanding that Mr. Kenny get out of the vehicle to ordering him to stay inside.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Nope. Nope. Youre gonna stay right there right now until we have a supervisor.

At this point, by Mr. Kennys account, he began exiting via the drivers side door.

OFFICER BEUTEL (shouting): Stay there! Stay there! Stay there!

MR. KENNY: You can go ahead and Tase me if youd, like . . .

OFFICER BEUTEL: Stay there! Stay in the car! Stay in the car, youre gonna get . . .

The Taser goes off.

MR. KENNY: Ouch!

OFFICER BEUTEL (screaming): Get down, get down, get down on the ground!

At this point Mr. Kenny pulls the two Taser leads from his chest and takes off running with his dog as Officer Beutel gives chase, calling in her location on her radio.

OFFICER BEUTEL: Foot pursuit down La Marina! Foot pursuit! Affirmative. Foot pursuit down La Marina towards the beach!

The aftermath videotaped for On Patrol

*The distress call from Officer Beutel resulted in at least three Santa Barbara Police Department patrol units being dispatched to the scene to search for Mr. Kenny. Sergeant Chad Hunt arrived accompanied by a video crew shooting a segment of On Patrol With Santa Barbara P.D., the local variation of the Fox series Cops, which airs weekly on KCOY*.

Sgt. Hunt, who narrated the segment, is actually seen passing Mr. Kenny on the street as he walks with his dog, a block away from the Taser incident. Mr. Kenny hid out in a nearby house which was under construction and was apprehended, according to the dispatch log, at 9:35 p.m., less than nine minutes after Officer Beutel fired the Taser.

In the video from the On Patrol episode that later aired, Mr. Kenny is seen in the construction site lying face down on the floor as Sgt. Hunt and Officer Mark Corbett, the former DDT officer who became Officer Beutels fiance;, stand him up and walk him out.

Moments later, the video shows Sgt. Hunt and Officer Corbett processing the handcuffed Mr. Kenny near a patrol car back at the scene of the initial stop. At that point, on the video, Officer Beutel is heard in voice-over referring to Heather Vaughn: He had a passenger in his car. As soon as he started going south and rolling up his window, she jumped out and sat on the curb.

Moments later, Officer Gina Battaglia is seen saying, I showed up and she (Officer Beutel) was on the drivers side, like starting to argue with him. And like hes trying to roll the window up . . . Like both her and I are holding the window down so he cant roll it up . . . The Taser goes off. But its like, (Mr. Kenny) was (gesture of surprise) . . . launched off and he was gone.

At that point in the On Patrol segment, Officer Beutel claims that Mr. Kenny kicked her: He kicked me once right here (gesturing to her right thigh area) and with his arms, at that point I had the Taser (she pushes out her arms to indicate Kennys actions) he just shoved me as I was trying to step back, I had the Taser going off . . .

*Missing minutes on the recording*

A comparison of the Santa Barbara Police Department dispatch log  which has a series of indicators pinpointing events like the Code 3 call  against a transcript of the audio recording, shows that almost seven minutes appear to be missing from the audio turned over to Mr. Kennys lawyer.

Even though by the accounts of officers Beutel and Battaglia, they confronted Mr. Kenny on the drivers side of the truck, and tried to roll the window down, there is nothing on the recording to document when that took place. Also, there is nothing on the recording to document the assertion by Mr. Kenny that Officer Beutel reached through the window and touched the Taser to his body.

*The recorded evidence of Beutel putting her Taser through the window could have been extremely helpful to Kennys defense, says Darryl Genis, the veteran Santa Barbara DUI defense specialist who is representing me in a DUI case where Officer Beutel was the arresting officer. The complete recording should have been turned over as exculpatory Brady material by the police. If the tape was edited, that raises serious questions of a cover-up.
*
The landmark decision in Brady v. Maryland (1963) requires a prosecutor to disclose exculpatory evidence to a defendant, a duty that, through case law, has been extended to law enforcement agencies.

*A questionable account of a test by Beutel*

Another contention by Officer Beutel in her report about the DUI stop related to a purported test she performed on Mr. Kenny while he was seated in the truck. *I asked him to look at me so that I could check his eyes, at which time he turned his head away. I again asked him to look at me, he asked me if I wanted his registration and insurance. I told him yes, however I wanted to check his eyes first. I was able to get a brief look at his eyes and was able to see nystagmus at maximum deviation prior to him again looking away from me.
*
The horizontal gaze nystagmus test is one of three common examinations administered by police officers to test the sobriety of drivers in DUI stops. The testing protocol designed by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration involves a three-step test lasting up to 80 seconds in which a cooperative DUI suspect is asked to follow a stimulus, like a pen, while the officer checks his gaze.

*Based on my reading of Officer Beutels report in which she found nystagmus at maximum deviation, I would find that impossible, says Robert LaPier, a former lead DUI investigator for the Idaho State Police who examined the Kenny file at our request. In this case, the subject, Mr. Kenny, refused to show her his eyes. To conduct the test properly and conclude there was maximum deviation, the officer would have had to test each eye with the stimulus twice for up to four seconds per eye for a total of 16 seconds. Only then could she have determined whether the deviation was distinct and sustained. That conclusion just couldnt have resulted under these testing conditions.
*
*D.A. drops the DUI and battery charges*

In a booking sheet attached to the report Officer Beutel wrote, Kenny attempted to exit the passenger side of the vehicle and ignored commands not to move. Kenny kicked me in the right hip with his right foot. He then forcibly shoved me backwards as he exited the vehicle.

The Santa Barbara Police Department treats officer battery cases seriously. But there is no evidence, in the police report, beyond Officer Beutels assertion that Mr. Kenny kicked her, that a battery occurred. Even Officer Gina Battaglia who backed up Officer Beutels claim that Mr. Kenny exited on the passenger side, failed to mention in her narrative of the events any contact with Officer Beutel by Mr. Kenny as he left the truck.

*There were no pictures of Officer Beutels alleged injuries in the file that Kenny received. says Mr. Genis. Standard operating procedure in a battered peace officer case is to take photographic evidence of the injuries. But beyond Beutels claim that Kenny went after her  a story that might help explain why she Tased him at point blank range  no other evidence was presented.

In fact, on page nine of the Santa Barbara Police Department report, which lists Victim #1 as Beutel, Kasi, the entry in the section Type of injury states none. And in the section Injury sustained by officer, it says not injured.*

*Officer Beutel files workers comp claim*

*Nonetheless, despite no evidence in the police report beyond Kasi Beutels claim that she was injured, and despite her initial insistence that Mr. Kenny had kicked her in the right hip with his right foot, a workers compensation claim was filed on her behalf alleging that she sustained an injury to her shoulder while taking Kenny into custody.*

[B]On June 17, 2011, Mr. Kennys attorney received a letter from Julia Alcocer, a risk analyst with the city of Santa Barbaras Finance Department stating: Officer Beutel has now completed treatment for these injuries which included $2,274.02 in paid medical costs to date and $5,488.87 in temporary disability payments. The city has asked the District Attorneys Office to request that charges against Michael Kenny include restitution for the damages, which total $7,762.89.[/B]

To get this letter 24 months after I was Tasered, when there is zero evidence in the police report beyond Officer Beutels word that she was injured, is beyond belief, says Mr. Kenny.* Didnt anybody in the risk management department read the police report where it says on page nine that Officer Beutel sustained no injuries?*

*Kenny wasnt DUI*

*Perhaps more troubling than the lack of hard evidence to support the battery claim and this latest claim for workers compensation damages, was the test of Mr. Kennys blood alcohol content performed at Goleta Valley Cottage Hospital after he was taken into custody. The report shows a BAC of .07, which is under the legal limit.*

In other words, says Mr. Genis, the lawyer, this guy gets shot with 50,000 volts after he gets pulled over for a DUI and he wasnt even under the influence as a matter of law.

*After months of costly litigation for Mr. Kenny, the D.A.s office ended up dropping the DUI and battery charges and Mr. Kenny pleaded no contest to the charge of resisting arrest.*

Did the tasering violate department policy?

By Officer Beutels own admission in her police report, she placed the X26 Taser against Kennys shoulder. He claimed that she also touched his head. Moments later, she fired the X26 at a range of two feet, indicating that the Taser cartridge with its blast doors containing the explosive leads, was fixed to the front of the weapon at the time she placed it through the partially open drivers side window.

Just how dangerous was that action? In bold letters, the manual for the X26 from the manufacturer (Taser International) warns officers to KEEP BODY PARTS AWAY FROM the front of the TASER cartridge. Further, the Police Department Policy Manual authorizes Taser use only to subdue or control: (a) a violent or physically resisting subject or (b) a potentially violent or physically resisting subject if . . . other available options reasonably appear ineffective or would present a greater danger to the officer or subject.

*In this case you had a suspect who was inside a locked truck, says Felix DAmico, a retired sergeant from the San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department who spent 23 years working DUI cases and examined Officer Beutels account of the Kenny incident. He had no legal obligation to exit the vehicle and perform any field sobriety tests or the nystagmus test. You had a second officer deployed on the other side of the vehicle. I wasnt there, but its difficult to understand how an officer would use a Taser to coerce a DUI subject out of a vehicle and then deploy that weapon absent solid proof of an attack.*

*Beutel misstates Kennys arrest history*

*At the end of her narrative in the police report on Michael Kennys 2009 arrest, Officer Beutel writes, It should be noted, Kenny has an extensive criminal history including prior arrests for DUI, resisting arrest and battery charges.*

*Yet a computer printout of Mr. Kennys record, contained in that same police report, shows only the single DUI arrest for a stop in November 2003 and some minor traffic violations. The printout shows no other arrests for resisting arrest or battery, one of the charges in this case that was ultimately dropped by the district attorney.*

*Thousands in legal fees and lost earnings*

Apart from surviving the stun gun penetration, Michael Kennys interaction that night with Officer Kasi Beutel has been costly. After nearly a year of litigation and more than $8,500 in legal fees, fines and related costs, hes now on house arrest, forced to submit to 35 days of electronic monitoring by the Santa Barbara County Sheriffs Department. The sentence, which began May 26, prevents him from diving for sea urchins; his principal source of income.

Keeping me out of the water will cost another $8,000 in earnings, says Mr. Kenny.

*Perhaps even worse, when it comes to his reputation, Mr. Kenny has seen the Santa Barbara Police Department version of his case played and replayed on On Patrol.* *Even though the DUI and battery charges were dropped months ago by the D.A.s office, a rerun of that segment titled Officer in Foot Pursuit, was included in the Best of On Patrol that aired April 2.* It contains the following commentary from Sgt. Chad Hunt who signed off on Officer Beutels report of the Kenny incident:

Hes likely DUI, resisting an officer. Battery on an officer, cause as he was getting out he kicked her with his foot on her upper leg and hip to get her out of the way.

They know that the blood evidence didnt support the DUI, says Mr. Kenny. *They also know that there wasnt a shred of evidence presented beyond Beutels allegation that I kicked her, which is why they dropped the charges, yet this episode continues to replay unedited, leaving the impression that I drove drunk and attacked a female police officer.*

Its amazing that in the year 2009, a U.S. citizen can be driving without being under the influence, have his life threatened and have an indelible mark on his record as a result of an overzealous cop who is willing to lie and get other officers to back her story just to rack up another DUI arrest. How much did my prosecution cost the county of Santa Barbara? There were eight officers involved, a year of litigation, court time, the D.A.s time, the judges time. It had to be thousands and thousands of dollars and for what?

----------


## phill4paul

Seems like occifer Beutal picked the wrong person to try and trump up DUI cahrges on.....Peter Lance continues to pick apart the occifers credibility and even exposes criminal acts on her part........

  Part Three of Peter Lance’s 2011 News-Press DUI series

Forger claims focus on DUI blood-test waivers

By PETER LANCE SPECIAL TO THE NEWS-PRESS

Third of five parts.

*Alison Woolery, a 26-year-old UCSB graduate whose best friend was killed by an impaired driver when Ms. Woolery was a young girl, saw her plans of becoming a nurse shattered after she was arrested by Santa Barbara Police Department Officer Kasi Beutel on suspicion of DU*I.

*Right after the stop, Ms. Woolery asked Officer Beutel if she could take a blood test, but the decorated DUI officer, a star of the department’s Drinking Driver Team and recipient of Mothers Against Drunk Driving’s Gold Pin for her DUI arrest record, reportedly told Ms. Woolery that wasn’t “an option.”*

*Then, when an initial breath test administered by Officer Beutel produced results that made Ms. Woolery’s conviction doubtful, the officer handcuffed Ms. Woolery, locked her in the back of her patrol unit and took her to another location where she allegedly coerced her into taking a second set of breath tests that led to a guilty plea.*

The case of the People vs. Alison Woolery is one of the most extreme examples, uncovered in this five-month investigation of just how far Kasi Beutel is willing to push a suspect to get proof of a blood alcohol content above the legal limit.

But it has even more disturbing implications.

When Ms. Woolery was finally able to study her police report in detail, *she noticed something wasn’t quite right. While the Notice to Appear — the ticket she signed and stamped with her thumbprint — was in the file, she also came across a form that she had never signed. It was a waiver giving up her right to the very blood test that Ms. Woolery asked Officer Beutel for after her arrest on March 13, 2009.*

*A nationally ranked handwriting expert who analyzed Ms. Woolery’s purported signature on that waiver in the course of this investigation, has concluded it was a forgery*.

*The signature was reportedly witnessed by Officer Mark Corbett, the former head of the Drinking Driver Team whose wedding to Officer Beutel was scheduled for May 1.* To make matters worse, two additional blood waivers examined by the same expert in this investigation were found to contain forged signatures. Both were witnessed by Officer Kasi Beutel.

“The right of a DUI suspect to take a test that saves a sample to measure their BAC is the only safeguard a suspect has after a DUI stop where there is no video evidence from the stop,” says defense attorney Darryl Genis who is representing me in a DUI case stemming from a stop by Office Beutel. “The reason is that the Alcotest 7410 Plus breathalyzer used by the Santa Barbara Police Department is so vulnerable to manipulation by an officer in the field, that the only independent proof an arrestee may have is a blood or urine test where the sample can be preserved and re-tested by the defense. As to video, the SBPD voluntarily removed all such units from their patrol cars years ago.”

Manipulation of the Alcotest 7410 plus Breathalyzer

*On March 1, 2006, the California attorney general issued a bulletin to chiefs of police, sheriffs, the California Highway Patrol and district attorneys statewide warning that “Blocking the exit port of the mouthpiece” on the 7410 Plus “can affect the readings of a subject’s breath alcohol concentration.*”

Mr. Genis recently served a subpoena on Drager Safety Inc., the manufacture of the Alcotest 7410 Plus, to obtain the source codes for the devices. He also shot a video, accessible on YouTube in which he demonstrates how covering the exit port on the device and restricting the breath from escaping, can turn a purported BAC of .04 (below the .08 legal limit in California) into a .09 and higher.

*“This police unit has the potential to be manipulated to falsely convict innocent people, which is why you should never, ever take a breath test if you are over 2*1,” Mr. Genis says in the video. *“Alison Woolery was extremely smart to ask for a blood test,*” he adds. “The problem was, she had no idea what she was about to encounter when she got pulled over by Kasi Beutel.”

Proof that the unit can be manipulated to enhance BAC levels doesn’t just come from a defense attorney like Darryl Genis. John Yount, a 29-year veteran criminalist with the California Department of Justice, testified under oath in a Sonoma County Superior Court trial in December 2009 that he had boosted BAC levels by manipulating a 7410 Plus.

After first agreeing that *“blocking the exit port of the instrument can affect the readings of the subject’s breath alcohol concentration,”* Mr. Yount went on to describe how he personally tested a 7410 Plus; measuring alcohol concentrations before and after blocking the exit port. Starting with a BAC of .07, which is below the legal limit in California, Mr. Yount testified that “by various techniques of blocking, I was able to get as high as .09.”

*“And that’s just enough for a cop like Kasi Beutel, with a motive to enhance her arrest stats, to push innocent drivers over the line,” says Mr. Genis, “effectively framing them.”*

Officer Beutel’s account of the arrest

A detailed analysis of the police report in Alison Woolery’s case as well as a handwritten account of the events she made shortly after the arrest illustrate how Officer Beutel was willing to put Alison Woolery in handcuffs and take her to a second location, where Officer Corbett was present, in order to get a second breath test with a BAC level that would make the DUI conviction more certain.

“On 3/13/09 at approximately 0133 hours I was on uniformed patrol driving a marked black and white patrol vehicle Northbound in the 600 block of Chapala Street. I observed a Silver Jetta VW northbound in the same block. The vehicle was in the right most lane. I was driving behind the vehicle and noted that the vehicle was weaving within its lane for several blocks. . . I conducted a traffic stop immediately.

“Woolery had one passenger in the vehicle. I could smell an odor of alcoholic intoxicant coming from her person. Woolery stated she had one beer earlier in the evening. I did a cursory check for nystagmus which was present. I had Woolery step out of the vehicle and onto the sidewalk. . .I asked Woolery if she would voluntarily provide a (preliminary alcohol screening) sample. Woolery refused. I asked why she did not want to provide a sample; she stated she had a right to refuse, so she was going to.”

Later in the report Officer Beutel admitted that, “Woolery chose to take a blood test.” But before that point in time, Officer Beutel asked her if she would take a PAS test. “I told her that it would not affect my decision at this time. She voluntarily consented to a PAS test and at 0146 hours on PAS # 010717. . .her BAC was .142.”

“It’s significant,” says the lawyer Mr. Genis, “that in this PAS screening, the breath testing device Beutel used was an Alco-Sensor IV, manufactured by a company called Intoximeters Inc. This device is much harder to manipulate than the Alcotest 7410 Plus.”

And according to Ms. Woolery, the BAC of .142 wasn’t the first reading Officer Beutel got from her. In an interview for this piece, Ms. Woolery insisted that her first blow on the Alco-Sensor produced a BAC of .09.

At that point, says Ms. Woolery, Officer Beutel demanded that she blow again. “She kept yelling at me, ‘Blow harder, blow harder, blow harder! Only after the second blow did I hear her tell another male officer who had arrived at the scene that the result was a .142.”

*Blowing harder produces higher BAC levels*

In interviews with a half dozen people Kasi Beutel arrested on suspicion of DUI, they each described a similar pattern. During breath tests administered by Officer Beutel, as they blew, she yelled at them with the identical words, “Blow harder, blow harder!”

“That’s significant,” says Dr. Michael P. Hlastala, professor emeritus of Physiology and Biophysics and of Medicine at the University of Washington, who has written extensively on the validity of breath-test results.

*“As a potential DUI arrestee blows into the device, the longer and harder they blow will increase the BAC content by up to 40 percent depending on how long and how hard the police officer admonishes them to blow. An officer experienced in this area can easily elevate a BAC of .07 to a .11 by demanding that the subject blow harder.*”

*But while Officer Beutel got a reading of .142 from Alison Woolery, nearly twice the legal limit, she had a problem: The first reading was a .09 and by California law, to be admissible against a defendant, breath-test readings must be within .02 of each other*.

“So in this instance, after the initial PAS screening,” says defense attorney Mr. Genis, “if Officer Beutel wanted to ensure a conviction for this young woman, she’d have to convince her to blow again on a different machine.”
*
What happened next during the stop of Ms. Woolery was memorialized in a statement she wrote by hand the next day: “(Beutel) informed me that she was detaining me for driving under the influence but was not arresting me. She then handcuffed me and put me in the back of her car. I said, ‘I thought you said you weren’t arresting me,’ She replied, ‘When did I say that?’* As she began driving, I asked where we were going. She told me we were going to the sobering center where I would get a blood test.”

But instead of turning right on Carrillo Street from Chapala and taking Ms. Woolery to the center which is located in the New Faulding Hotel on Haley Street, Officer Beutel took a left at Carrillo and headed onto Highway 101 northbound. She got off at Las Positas Road and ended up in the parking lot opposite Gelson’s.

By Ms. Woolery’s account “there were three or more police cars surrounding a truck. (Beutel) got out and rolled down the windows in the car and told me I could wait 45 minutes to an hour or call a ride. I asked what happens after the 45 minutes and she answered that she would have to take me to sober up.”

*‘She coerced me’ into second set of breath tests*

At this point, Ms. Woolery told me in an interview, “It was after 2 in the morning and I was exhausted. I’d been locked in the back of her patrol car for I don’t know how long. So when she informed me of another ‘option,’ as she put it, I agreed. The option was that if I took a second set of breath tests and blew into a different machine she would release me and let somebody pick me up to go home. *At that point, short of jail, a blood test wasn’t on the table, so I went along. But there’s no doubt in my mind that she coerced me into taking this second set of tests.”*

According to the police report, this time when Officer Beutel had Ms. Woolery blow into an Alcotest 7410 Plus, the readings were .14 and .13. At that point a male police officer finished Ms. Woolery’s paperwork and she was released. Four months later, unable to afford an attorney and with no blood sample that could be tested again, it was her word against Officer Kasi Beutel and the Alcotest 7410 Plus.

*“And here’s what’s so troubling,” says Darryl Genis. “The printout from that first PAS test that failed would have been exculpatory and helpful to Alison’s defense, but it was missing from her police file. Another example, like the missing minutes from the audio recording in the case of Michael Kenny, of how evidence seems to disappear.”* (For Mr. Kenny’s story, see Part Two of this series in Thursday’s News-Press.)

*Eventually, Ms. Woolery’s court-appointed lawyer let her plead guilty to a full DUI. She had to pay more than $3,200 in fines and costs, but she ended up paying an even bigger price.

Losing her dream of nursing school*

“When I was 8,” says Ms. Woolery, “my closest friend was killed by a woman who was driving under the influence of prescription drugs. This left a mark on me for life and as a result, I have always been incredibly careful before getting behind the wheel if I’ve had a drink. At the time of my friend’s death, I got a lot of comfort from a hospice, so when I applied to nursing school at Cal State and they required 100 hours of community service, rather than working at a hospital, I decided to work with those near the end of life. It was an intense six-week training program and at the end of it they did a background check. At that point, the DUI was on my record, although I hadn’t been convicted of it yet. But they denied my volunteering work and that ended my goal of being a nurse.”

Was she guilty?

The question is, when Kasi Beutel pulled Alison Woolery over on the night of March 13, 2009, was Ms. Woolery actually under the influence or was she framed? *The only way she would have an independent measure of the true alcohol content in her blood would have been by taking the blood test. And when she finally got a chance to examine her police file, she was shocked to find a document stating that she had waived the blood test. It bore a signature resembling her own, but she was sure it wasn’t genuine.*

*“I was so intent on getting a blood test that night, I would never have waived that option,”* Ms. Woolery said. The document known as a “Trombetta advisement” or waiver, is required by law to be presented to every DUI suspect who submits to a breath test, so that they can affirmatively waive their right to a more accurate re-testable blood or urine sample.

“It’s named for an historic appellate case,” says Mr. Genis. That case, People vs. Trombetta, resulted from a DUI arrestee who had blown into an old Intoxalyzer device in the early 1980s — “another breath device, like the Alcotest 7410 Plus, that was also subject to manipulation,” says Mr. Genis.

*“So in order to protect the rights of suspects in these cases, which always come down to the cops’ word against yours, a Trombetta advisement or signed waiver is mandatory.”*

*In Ms. Woolery’s case, the purported waiver was witnessed by Officer Mark Corbett, the man who would later become Kasi Beutel’s fiancè.*

*Evidence of three forged waivers*

As part of this investigation, I ran a newspaper ad with a picture of Officer Kasi Beutel and a request for information from any of her arrestees who might have found misstatements of fact in their police reports regarding the DUI “stop, breath, blood test or arrest.”

*I ran the ad because after looking at the blood waiver in my own police report, I was certain that I hadn’t signed it. Yet my so-called “signature” was witnessed by Officer Beutel*.

A number of Officer Beutel’s arrestees responded to the ad, including Ms. Woolery and a 19-year-old City College student arrested in another Chapala Street stop, this one, early on the morning of New Year’s Eve 2009.

This young man, whom I’ll call “Jack Smith,” told me that Officer Beutel had outright lied about her probable cause for his stop. “She pulled me over at the corner of Chapala and Haley,” he said. “I had stopped because two people were crossing the street. First she told me that I hadn’t stopped at the stop sign, but when the two witnesses in my car pointed to the pedestrians, she changed her story and said that I’d failed to use my blinker, which was also a lie.”

After subjecting “Jack Smith” to a field sobriety test and inducing him to take a breath test, never mentioning the option of allowing him to draw blood, Officer Beutel allegedly had him blow twice, also yelling that he should “Blow harder,” as she held the Alcotest 7410 Plus.

*Officer Beutel had used the identical protocol in my case when she arrested me early on the morning of New Year’s Day 2011. She never even hinted that a blood test was an option and after threatening to take me to jail, told me that if I blew, she’d release me to the same sobering center she had offered as an “option” for Alison Woolery.*

According to a printout from the Alcotest 7410 Plus, my breath results showed a BAC of .09 and .09, a hundredth of a percent above the .08 legal limit.

Police reports with evidence of three forged waivers

*The Trombetta waiver, which I didn’t sign, was “witnessed” by Officer Beutel, who also witnessed the waiver that showed up in “Jack Smith’s” file; a document he, too, insists was forged.*

On May 24, I retained James Blanco a handwriting expert who formerly worked for the Sacramento County Sheriff’s Department detective division, the U.S. Treasury Department and the California Department of Justice. He’s the exclusive forensic document expert used by the California Secretary of State’s Office in voting fraud cases.

Mr. Blanco asked me to send him copies of the Notice to Appear in each of the three cases — documents that Ms. Woolery, “Jack Smith” and I not only signed, but that also contained our thumb prints. He also asked for the Trombetta waivers and at least four specimens each of our “known signatures” from independent sources, such as checks or receipts.

*On May 31, he submitted a declaration, sworn under penalty of perjury, in which he concluded that the Trombetta waivers witnessed by Officer Beutel (mine and “Jack Smith’s”) and the waiver witnessed by Officer Beutel’s husband-to-be Mark Corbett, had been forged.*

“Forensic handwriting examinations revealed that the handwriting features observed on the ‘Peter Lance’ signature were not consistent with, nor did they represent the natural, normal nor genuine handwriting characteristics of Peter Lance as demonstrated by his known specimen signature samples,” wrote Mr. Blanco in the declaration. “Neither were the signature samples of Alison Woolery (or) ‘Jack Smith.’ The (Trombetta waiver) signatures were ‘simulations’ where the forger attempted to reproduce the pictorial likeness of true signatures by Lance, Woolery and (‘Jack Smith’).”

*“Beyond a reasonable doubt,” says Mr. Blanco, “I concluded that the signatures on those blood-test waivers were forgeries.*”

At this point Mr. Blanco wasn’t asked to determine who did the forgeries. He can’t say for sure who executed them in Woolery case. But with my waiver and that of “Jack Smith,” Officer Beutel signed and dated a box next to the signatures that said “Witnessed (Arresting Officer).”

*“The prospect that Officer Kasi Beutel,” says defense attorney Mr. Genis, “or Mark Corbett, who preceded her on the Drinking Driver Team, witnessed forged documents that were inserted into police reports, raises chilling questions about how far officers of the SBPD are willing to go in order to build airtight DUI conviction*s. Without a blood test or a video recording of the event, an arrestee is at a severe disadvantage and if an officer is willing to lie, the suspect is at the mercy of the D.A.’s office and the judge. Their only hope is to convince a jury, which is terribly difficult when it’s their word versus a decorated, uniformed officer on the stand.”

At a hearing before Santa Barbara County Superior Court Judge Judge Brian Hill on May 31, we entered James Blanco’s sworn declaration into evidence in the People vs. Peter Lance. A hearing was set for July 26 in which Mr. Blanco will conduct a further examination in open court along with a handwriting expert provided by the Santa Barbara County District Attorney’s Office.

As reported in Part Two of this series on Thursday, Santa Barbara fisherman Michael Kenny was shot with a stun gun by Officer Beutel after a routine traffic stop, only to insist on a blood test, which proved he had a BAC of .07, which is below the legal limit.

*“His case underscores the importance,” says defense attorney Mr. Genis, “of an officer making all DUI suspects fully aware of their right to a blood test versus a breath test where the results can be manipulated.*”

On June 6, I submitted a series of questions to Officer Kasi Beutel regarding her conduct, not just in my case, but that of Alison Woolery, “Jack Smith” and Michael Kenny. As of press time, she had not responded.

But on Wednesday, Police Chief Cam Sanchez issued a statement in support of Officer Beutel, citing the many “built-in safeguards to ensure that her every arrest was fair, unbiased, and met strict judicial review.”

As to the accuracy of the Alcotest 7410 Plus breathalyzer, Dean Warden, senior criminalist with the California Department of Justice lab in Goleta, confirmed for me last week that all of the 7410 units in the Santa Barbara Police Department are about to be replaced with the 7510, a new breath testing device from Drager, manufacturer of the 7410.

“These units are 9 years old,” he says, “and they’re starting to show their age. Their batteries are failing. It has nothing to do with accuracy.”

In Part Four of this series to run Saturday, we’ll examine a series of statements made in federal and state court civil proceedings from 2000 to 2005 that appear to demonstrate a willingness to commit perjury.

----------


## phill4paul

Part four in this series goes after occifer Beutal and her finance shenanigans and drives home the point of credibility. Part five speaks of the need to have police vido of DUI interactions.

  As these two reports are lengthy I will just post the link to the whole series........http://peterlance.com/wordpress/?cat=47

  She picked the wrong person to try and falsely convict this time around. How many others across AmeriKa are railroaded in the same way?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bravo for posting that, what a read.

$#@!ers.

----------


## AGRP

> Part four in this series goes after occifer Beutal and her finance shenanigans and drives home the point of credibility. Part five speaks of the need to have police vido of DUI interactions.


wow...she and her former husband are astronomically corrupted individuals: http://peterlance.com/wordpress/?p=1239

----------


## tod evans

And.............The bitch still has her lips firmly attached to the tax-payer tit!

----------


## cheapseats

People like this have homes and usually families.  NO, Peaceniks and Jackboots, I do not even begin to even remotely kinda-sorta insinuate violence against either people or property.

But I DO not only suggest, I insist...I KNOW, like I know 2 + 2 = 4...that American Oppressed will NOT "find themselves" treated any better until the people who are ABUSING POWER to treat them shabbily are AFRAID/UNWILLING to continue doing so.

Unapologetic police & politicians would sing a different tune if their spouses & kids were shamed and shunned in public.  Get back to me about leaving Rulers' families off the table when Rulers leave families of the RULED off the table.

----------


## cheapseats

Perhaps Rand of the SHORTER-sentences-for-Pot-Smokers will deign to introduce a "Police Brutality Relief Valve" bill to bookend his "Justice Safety Valve Act"?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No charges against cops who killed Down's syndrome man.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-against-cops

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, March 20, 2013:

    Saginaw, Michigan: The family of a man who died after being shocked by a taser by police has filed a lawsuit against officers that claims his civil rights were violated. The man’s uncle says that the incident was not his nephew’s first encounter with police and they should have known he had mental problems. ow.ly/jdXGY
    Update: Bal Harbour, Florida (First reported 12-12-12): The police chief was fired after a months-long investigation. The Justice Department alleged that he abused his position for personal benefit. http://ow.ly/jfgbR
    Grapevine, Texas: A former police officer pleaded guilty in federal court to one count of production and one count of possession of child pornography, authorities said. He faces between 15 and 40 years in federal prison, a $500,000 fine and a lifetime of supervised release. Child Protective Services took custody of his child shortly after his arrest with the hopes of placing the child with relatives. ow.ly/jg01M
    Lebanon, Tennessee: A narcotics detective was indicted on allegations that he traded money for sex from a confidential informant. He was indicted on one count of official misconduct and one count of patronizing prostitution. ow.ly/jfX7V
    Update: Ogden, Utah (First reported 6-20-12): A now-fired officer pleaded guilty to trying to bribe an officer to get out of a drunken-driving charge. He is awaiting sentencing. ow.ly/jfXGR
    Bristol, Tennessee: A police officer is accused of offering to drop a driving under the influence charge in exchange for sex. He resigned as soon as the internal investigation began. ow.ly/jfWDP
    Portsmouth, Virginia: A deputy has been sentenced to two years in prison on charges of taking indecent liberties with a child. He entered an Alford plea, which means that he did not admit guilt but acknowledged he probably would have been convicted had the case gone to trial. ow.ly/jfSOt
    Pender County, North Carolina: A deputy has been charged with DWI, failure to reduce speed to avoid colliding with a vehicle, and reckless driving. Dispatch centers received several calls regarding a patrol car operating unsafely. ow.ly/jfHv1
    Update: Highland, New York (First reported 03-14-13): The officer who fired a shot from his service weapon in a hallway at a high school has resigned from the police force. An investigation concluded that the incident, though unintentional, was due to “officer error,” the department said

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Friday, March 22, 2013:

■Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania: A police officer is scheduled to appear in court on a charge that he assaulted his girlfriend. http://ow.ly/jkq9N
■Oxnard, California: A federal lawsuit has been filed against the police department regarding an overdosing man who died of asphyxia after police restrained him. The complaint contains allegations of excessive force. http://ow.ly/jkrTK
■Milwaukee, Wisconsin: A woman raped by a police officer who responded to her 911 call has filed a civil suit against the former officer. The woman testified that he raped her, and then afterwards she was arrested. She told numerous officers at the station what had happened, but they did not believe her. She was taken to a hospital, where a nurse found physical evidence that she had been sexually assaulted and strangled. http://ow.ly/jkA98
■Baltimore, Maryland: An innocent man imprisoned for seven months by police on the basis of his reputed nickname will be awarded $150,000 to settle his lawsuit. The man charged four police officers with acting “with deliberate and/or reckless disregard for the truth” while conducting an investigation. http://ow.ly/jkAMZ
■Atlanta, Georgia: A police officer has been accused of sending inappropriate text messages to a 15-year-old girl. He is on administrative duty pending the outcome of an internal investigation. ow.ly/jkf8n
■Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania: A federal indictment appears imminent against an ousted police chief. As many as six charges are being considered against him. The police bureau’s Office of Personnel and Finance manager testified that he ordered her to divert public money into a secret account. ow.ly/jkbx1
■Update: Tupelo, Mississippi (First reported 02-20-13): Federal investigators are now looking at the supervisors of a former trooper who admitted slamming a woman to the floor and stamping on her in the jail. ow.ly/jk0QI
■San Diego, California: Four officers have been assigned to desk duty while the department investigates their involvement in the possible cover-up of the suspected DUI crash of their fellow officer. http://ow.ly/jhX5F
■Anne Arundel County, Maryland: An officer has been suspended in connection with a camera placed inside a boy’s bathroom at a high school. The officer has not been charged, and has been placed on routine administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation. http://ow.ly/jinsn

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Here are the 21 reports of police misconduct tracked for Saturday, March 23, 2013 to Monday, March 25, 2013:*

■Beaver County, Pennsylvania: State police arrested the Sheriff following a months-long state grand jury investigation. According to the attorney general’s office, the sheriff threatened a campaign volunteer, saying he would “cut (the man’s) hands off and eat them” as well as threatening to “blow (a reporter’s) brains out” after pulling a gun. http://ow.ly/jpgkw
■New Hanover County, North Carolina: A deputy with the crime scene investigation unit has been fired. “If we as officers, as deputies, if we hurt our credibility then we can’t do this job right now,” the sheriff said. The deputy was terminated after an internal investigation revealed she violated three sheriff’s officer policies and procedures. ow.ly/jowh1
■Pender County, North Carolina: A sheriff’s deputy is out of a job after being charged with DWI after a car crash. The sheriff’s office says dispatch began receiving calls that a patrol car was driving unsafely. The officer was in uniform when his patrol car rear ended another car, investigators said. http://ow.ly/jpjOL
■Baltimore, Maryland: A police officer has been accused of taping a judge without her consent. Prosecutors allege that the recording of a phone conversation during which he argued with the judge was a violation of Maryland’s wiretap laws. http://ow.ly/joMFa
■Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania: A police officer’s alleged use of excessive force is “strikingly similar” to allegations from an incident involving the same officer three years ago. The victim suffered a cracked rib, a broken nose and other injuries when the detective tackled him. The officer is similarly accused in a federal civil lawsuit of breaking a man’s cheekbone in three places. He was in uniform working off-duty detail both times. http://ow.ly/joRnt
■Update: Irving, Texas (Previously reported 01-30-13): The two state troopers involved in a controversial roadside cavity search of two women have been indicted on criminal charges by a grand jury. One is charged with two counts of sexual assault and two counts of official oppression. The other is charged with theft after one of the women said her prescription bottle of a painkiller was missing after the search.  ow.ly/jmWua
■Cleveland, Ohio: The U.S. Justice Department announced a civil-rights investigation into possible misconduct by police. There have been allegations that officers routinely use excessive force in the line of duty. ow.ly/jkPhK
■Update: Itasca County, Minnesota (First reported 03-08-13): A former sheriff’s deputy pleaded guilty to allegedly attempting to videotape a 17-year-old girl in the bathroom. He was charged with one felony count of interference with privacy against a minor under 18. http://ow.ly/jpkNv
■Nashville, Tennessee: A deputy was charged in a federal complaint with conspiring to distribute more than five kilograms of cocaine. “The actions of a few corrupt law enforcement officers harm the reputation of the many dedicated men and women who wear the badge with honor,” said a U.S. attorney. “We will always pursue those few who choose to dishonor their badge and will bring them to justice.” http://ow.ly/jmYNo
■Towson, Maryland: An officer was charged was charged with driving under the influence. He was removed from his position and placed on administrative duty. http://ow.ly/jmYVO
■Update: Washington, DC (First reported 01-15-13): A now-former police officer has been sentenced to life without parole in the deaths of his mistress and their baby daughter. He was convicted on two counts of first-degree murder and other crimes. http://ow.ly/joSg3
■Cairo, New York: Authorities say the police chief has been charged with tampering with evidence. Officials say he also has been charged with tampering with public records, tampering with a witness and falsely reporting an incident. http://ow.ly/joSZ6
■Columbia, South Carolina: An indictment charges that the veteran sheriff let some favored inmates sleep outside jail with access to television and alcohol and that he gave away weapons to people he knew. The sheriff denied the allegations that also alleged chosen inmates had unsupervised visits with women. http://ow.ly/joTNU
■Kent County, Michigan: A sheriff’s deputy has pleaded guilty to a drunken driving charge. He awaits sentencing and is on paid leave with the sheriff’s department. http://ow.ly/joUk1
■New York, New York: Two off-duty officers were arrested and charged with DWI. One is also being charged with leaving the scene of an accident. http://ow.ly/joZUF
■Sacramento, California: A police officer accused of filing false DUI reports, causing the cases to be thrown out, pled no contest more than two years after he was charged. During the investigation the police department and the D.A.’s office found that the officer lied about DUI suspects refusing to do field sobriety tests, staggering or slurring their speech, and suspects making incriminating statements about being drunk. http://ow.ly/jp1u1
■Update: Grand Junction, Colorado (First reported 06-19-12): A now-former officer was found guilty on one of four counts of sexual assault on a child by a person in a position of trust. He was immediately taken into custody pending sentencing. He could be sentenced to anywhere from 10 years to life in prison or probation, and must register as a convicted sex offender. The jury found in its verdict that the officer, while on duty, had sex with a 16-year-old girl. http://ow.ly/jp2Fz
■Update: Madison, Wisconsin (First reported 02-20-13): The police officer arrested on suspicion of sexual assault of a child has resigned, according to the police department. The boy told police he remembered the officer telling him he was not trying to be rude with regard to his age, but that he could lose his job. http://ow.ly/jpg1l
■Westminster, South Carolina: The former police chief has be charged with embezzlement, forgery and misconduct in office He is accused of stealing more than $100,000 in funds belonging to the city, according to the arrest warrants.  He is also accused of forging a check in someone else’s name for $1,400. http://ow.ly/jphan
■Update: Frederick County, Maryland (First reported 02-20-13): A grand jury has cleared three officers involved in an incident in a movie theater where a man with downs syndrome died. http://ow.ly/jpijP
■Update: Sacramento, California (First reported 05-31-12): A police officer pleaded no contest to charges related to filing false reports. Prosecutors say 79 cases were dismissed because the footage from the officer’s in-car camera didn’t match up with reports that he’d filed. In 73 of those cases, according to the DA, there were already convictions and those had to be set aside. http://ow.ly/joXDT

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, March 26, 2013:*

■West Valley City, Utah: Nineteen criminal cases are being dismissed by the DA because of possible illegal actions of a police detective. He is being investigated and could face criminal charges. http://ow.ly/jplHF
■Creal Springs, Illinois: A police chief is facing unlawful restraint and domestic battery charges. He allegedly detained a woman in a home by blocking the doorway with his body in the presence of a child. He is on unpaid leave while the investigation continues. http://ow.ly/jpeaw
■Covington, Louisiana: Two officers were arrested and booked into jail on charges of simple battery and malfeasance in officer. The department’s internal affairs unit concluded its investigation into an incident in which the two officers allegedly used excessive force on an arrestee. http://ow.ly/jphri
■Update: Mount Horeb, Wisconsin (First reported 02-20-13): The police officer who was arrested on suspicion of sexual assault of a child has resigned, according to the police department. The 14-year-old boy told police he remembered the officer telling him he was not trying to be rude with regard to his age, but that he could lose his job. http://ow.ly/jqBXi
■St. Louis, Missouri: A police officer has been suspended and criminally charged with domestic assault and resisting arrest after police say he assaulted his boyfriend. ow.ly/jrhZY
■Waltham, Massachusetts: An officer was arrested by the FBI and is facing child pornography charges. He will be arraigned in federal court. ow.ly/jrg5I
■Atlanta, Georgia: The woman who said she was punched by a police officer has filed a civil lawsuit against the officer. ow.ly/jrbNB
■Oxnard, California: A former officer pleaded guilty to two counts of workers compensation fraud and was ordered to pay $70,000 in restitution to the state. He faces up to four years behind bars but will not likely get a harsh sentence. “Other than committing workers’ compensation fraud, he doesn’t have anything else on his record,” the prosecutor said. “The guy is a former cop.” ow.ly/jr88L
■Manchester, New Hampshire: A detective has been fired after a preliminary investigation into a hit-and-run accident determined the sergeant violated several departmental procedures and his car may have been involved in the accident that injured two pedestrians. ow.ly/jr7Ev
■Saratoga County, New York: A longtime deputy resigned to settle charges that he slashed the tire of a woman’s car. His case was adjourned pending good behavior. ow.ly/jqTnN

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, March 27, 2013:*

■Raleigh County, West Virginia: A man is alleging that that an officer used excessive force against him after charging him with expired registration of his motorcycle. Along with violation of his constitutional rights, the man says he suffered “unnecessary infliction of pain and suffering” as a result of the arrest including “abrasions and contusions” to his “back, wrists, shoulders and elbows.” His suit includes claims of excessive battery and intentional outrageous conduct. ow.ly/jtz2V
■Omaha, Nebraska: The police chief responded to allegations officers used excessive force during two arrests that were recorded and  posted to YouTube. “I will get to the bottom of this. There is an internal investigation in full swing and the investigation will be conducted thoroughly, fairly, and as swiftly as possible.” ow.ly/jtyr9
■Burnett County, Wisconsin: The Wisconsin Attorney General has charged an officer with disorderly conduct for an argument with his girlfriend. The deputy’s conduct has sparked an investigation into a cover-up inside the sheriff’s office. ow.ly/jty5h
■Johnstown, New York: A city police officer who was suspended last summer resigned in the midst of his disciplinary hearing. The chief said he cannot say publicly the reason for his resignation or why he was suspended. ow.ly/jthoW
■Albuquerque, New Mexico: A police officer who was involved in a deadly crash was charged with counts of vehicular homicide and great bodily injury by vehicle. The officer has claimed he was trying to track down a drunken driver before his police cruiser slammed into another vehicle. The crash killed a 21-year-old woman and seriously injured her younger sister, who was driving the SUV. ow.ly/jtaG1
■Ft. Lauderdale, Florida: A jury decided that two of four officers are liable for framing a mentally challenged 15-year-old in a 1983 rape and murder case. The man spent 26 years in maximum security prisons before DNA evidence set him free in 2009. He has been awarded $7 million in damages. ow.ly/jt521
■Greenville, South Carolina: A police officer was arrested after being accused of disposing evidence in a 29-year-old homicide case. “As a result, continuing the case and pursuing defendants [will be] extremely difficult,” said a court solicitor. ow.ly/jsZaT
■Mauldin, South Carolina: A police officer resigned after allegations were made that he sent inappropriate text messages to a female student. The case was referred to prosecutors, who will determine if any charges should be filed. ow.ly/jsNFN
■Janesville, Minnesota: An officer is facing a felony third-degree assault charge after an altercation at a club. The officer allegedly kneed the victim in the face four times. On the scene he told officers that he didn’t see a fight take place; witnesses say they saw the officer commit the assault. ow.ly/jrkCS

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not *why* a Mundane was treated like this, but who leaked it to a, mostly, uncaring public.
> 
> I believe this happens more often than anybody, apologists especially, would care to admit.


*New York police sued for pepper-spraying 5-month-old baby* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...month-old-baby

The New York City Police Department (NYPD) is being sued by a woman who says that officers violated her civil rights when they pepper-sprayed her entire family — including a 2-year-old child and a 5-month-old baby.

In the lawsuit obtained by Courthouse News Service on Monday, Marilyn Taylor accuses Officers Maripily Clase, Suranjit Dey and Jermaine Hodge overacting when they saw her pushing the stroller through a service entrance instead of going through the subway turnstile.

According to the complaint, officers told her 4-year-old child that “everything will be OK,” but then began pepper-spraying the entire family.

“The pepper-spray caused the children to scream out and choked the two-year old, who went into fits of vomiting,” the lawsuit says. “Ms. Taylor was then placed in handcuffs as the minor children cried in fear and pain.”

The next day, the court agreed give Taylor an adjournment in contemplation of a dismissal, allowing the charges to be dropped if she stayed out of trouble.

But things did not turn out as well for the children, who she said continue to need medical attention because of the pepper spray.

“After the attack, mother and father suffered ongoing eye injuries and all three children suffer emotional harms, and are now afraid to ride the subways and become afraid when they see police officers,” the lawsuit notes. “The four year-old cried herself to sleep for weeks, and after the incident the two-year-old began waking up in the night crying for her mother.”

Taylor also claimed that her family has continued to be harassed by officers since the incident, “forcing them to avoid the MTA through the Atlantic Avenue stop.”

“The family seeks punitive damages for civil rights violations, assault, battery, negligence, and violations to the state and federal constitutions,” Courthouse News Service reported.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Aside from our anonymous resident cop, to the best of your knowledge, AF, has any police officer taken a public stand against any of these abuse cases?

Frank Serpico and Regina Tasca. Have I missed someone?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Aside from our anonymous resident cop, to the best of your knowledge, AF, has any police officer taken a public stand against any of these abuse cases?
> 
> Frank Serpico and Regina Tasca. Have I missed someone?


Good question...Those two popped inot my mind at first as well.

There have been some instances, but it is pretty rare.

I'll look into it a little bit, see about "good cops" blowing the whistle.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops shoot man in bed 20 times.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...l-It-Justified!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Good question...Those two popped inot my mind at first as well.
> 
> There have been some instances, but it is pretty rare.
> 
> I'll look into it a little bit, see about "good cops" blowing the whistle.


Not to mention they are what, thirty years apart from each other? Kind of lends credence to my theory that it is a systemic problem, or that it is corrupt by its very nature. (those who want to be a position of control gravitating towards that job, for example) With all of these shootings and beatings and etc. you would imagine that _someone_ would be publicly speaking out against it. If I were a good apple, so to speak, I definitely wouldn't want a bad apple to tarnish _my_ reputation along with his. When you really think about it, which is more troubling, that there are so many instances of abuse, or that there are so few cops who come out publicly against it? I'm inclined to think the latter. Because after all, if the 'good apples' didn't tolerate the bad apples, there would be no more bad apples. Just something I've been thinking about lately.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not to mention they are what, thirty years apart from each other? Kind of lends credence to my theory that it is a systemic problem, or that it is corrupt by its very nature. (those who want to be a position of control gravitating towards that job, for example) With all of these shootings and beatings and etc. you would imagine that _someone_ would be publicly speaking out against it. If I were a good apple, so to speak, I definitely wouldn't want a bad apple to tarnish _my_ reputation along with his. When you really think about it, which is more troubling, that there are so many instances of abuse, or that there are so few cops who come out publicly against it? I'm inclined to think the latter. Because after all, if the 'good apples' didn't tolerate the bad apples, there would be no more bad apples. Just something I've been thinking about lately.


There are no "good" cops, since there would be no "bad" cops.

We saw what happened to the most recent exemple...Dorner.

That's what would have drove Frank Serpico mad, had he been so inclined.

----------


## phill4paul

> There are no "good" cops, since there would be no "bad" cops.
> 
> We saw what happened to the most recent exemple...Dorner.
> 
> That's what would have drove Frank Serpico mad, had he been so inclined.


    O, bountiful the specious laws
   e-lec-tric waves of pain.
   For amber lamps and magistrates
   the aftermath of raids.
   AmeriKa, AmeriKa
   God shed a tear for thee
   The crowne is goode, blue brotherhood
   From sea to shining sea.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NEW YORK — An FDNY medic was briefly arrested yesterday for allegedly shoving a cop from the back of an ambulance while a stricken woman was being treated inside, sources said.*

http://www.ems1.com/fire-ems/article...gets-arrested/

Andrew Haley got into a beef with the transit officer when ambulances responded to the subway station at Fourth Avenue and Pacific Street in Boerum Hill at around 8:30 a.m. to aid a 59-year-old woman with chest pains.

Haley was about to give her an electrocardiogram when the unidentified cop asked her for information.

Haley then told the officer to leave and to shut the ambulance door because the unidentified woman's breasts would be exposed during the procedure, the sources said.

When the cop refused, Haley allegedly shoved him and the two got into an argument, with the cop shouting, "Get your hands off me!" and each calling for a supervisor, the sources said.

Cops cuffed Haley and he was taken to Transit District Precinct 32 nearby, while other EMS workers brought the woman to the hospital.

"The EMT was arrested for obstructing governmental administration. That arrest was voided," Police Commissioner Ray Kelly said later yesterday.

"Some dispute arose inside the ambulance, the EMT wanted the police officer to leave. The police officer didn't want to leave. So that is the nature of the dispute."

Haley, who has been commended by the department for his lifesaving heroics at least twice, was led out of the station house at about 1 p.m. by an FDNY captain. He could not be reached for comment.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

New York (CNN) -- *A veteran New York policeman, jailed since October after being accused of involvement with drug dealers, is now charged with plotting to kill a witness who was to testify against him.

Officer Jose Ramos, from the NYPD's 40th Precinct in the Bronx, was charged Thursday along with his wife, Wanda Abreu, who is accused of using Ramos' pension money to pay off a hit man. The district attorney's office did not identify the hit man or the witness.* 

"Ramos once said, without him (the witness), there is no case. And so they began conspiring to have that witness killed," Omer Wiczyk, assistant Bronx district attorney, testified in court. "He said explicitly: Go ahead, do it; but do it right away."

Both Ramos and Abreu pleaded not guilty.

"We're very shocked and my client denies all these charges, and we're going to fight them," Dawn Florio, Ramos' defense attorney, said Thursday.

*The Bronx district attorney's office said in a news release that the couple attempted to arrange the killing "through face-to-face meetings and telephone calls, some of which were recorded at a detention facility on Rikers Island, where Ramos is awaiting trial."* 

Court papers say the conversations took place between September and May.

*Ramos and Abreu were charged with three counts of conspiracy in the second degree, and one of criminal solicitation in the second degree. If convicted of conspiracy, the most serious of the charges, they could be sentenced to up to 25 years in prison, officials said.

Ramos already faced numerous charges of attempted robbery, attempted grand larceny, transportation of what he believed to be drugs to drug dealers and revealing the identity of a confidential source. Those actions are alleged to have occurred from March to November 2009.* 

He was investigated after an anonymous tip to police.

*Prosecutors say they also stumbled upon an alleged ticket-fixing scandal over the course of the investigation of Ramos, and officials have since accused 16 other police officers of getting rid of tickets for friends or family.* 

The ticket-fixing charges are unrelated to Ramos.

Bail for Ramos from the charges filed against him in October remains at $500,000 cash.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

New York (CNN) -- A veteran New York police officer accused of equipping a robbery crew with state-of-the art police equipment and helping them loot drug dealers out of $1 million pleaded not guilty in federal court Thursday.

Jose Tejada, 45, also is accused of allowing the robbery crew to use his Manhattan apartment for their enterprise.

In court documents filed Wednesday, federal prosecutors said the crew posed as police officers and used fake warrants to arrest drug traffickers.

The crew then robbed those it arrested of their money and their stashes of marijuana, heroin, ecstasy and cocaine, authorities said.

In all, the group -- comprising Tejada and at least 21 others -- is responsible for more than 100 armed robberies throughout New York City since 2001, according to officials.

The New York Police Department officer, arrested Wednesday, faces multiple counts of robbery, drug dealing and weapons charges.

A U.S. magistrate on Thursday ordered Tejada to remain in custody.

Prosecutors said they had "overwhelming evidence" and argued the man presented a continuing danger to the community.

But the officer's court-appointed attorney, Zachary Margulis-Ohnuma, said his client was not a flight risk and had remained on the force while on modified duty.

*"If there was a danger, what's been going on the last four years?" Margulis-Ohnuma asked, referring to the length of the investigation.*

Margulis-Ohnuma said that Tejada "adamantly denies" the charges and said they will be "vehemently challenging them."

It is unclear what made police begin to investigate Tejada, who started with the department in 1996.

*In 2006 and 2007, Tejada participated in three robberies, prosecutors say, stealing thousands of dollars while dressed in his police uniform. In one of the cases, the crew stormed a Bronx home searching for cocaine.

"The crew mistakenly believed the residents to be drug dealers," court documents said. "In fact, the residents were a family of three, including a teenager, who had no involvement in drug dealing."

The crew did not find drugs but searched the home while Tejada held the family at gunpoint, prosecutors allege. Once they left, the family called 911.*

Tejada, a father of two, faces a minimum of 17 years in prison if convicted. His wife cried throughout the court proceedings Thursday and left without speaking to reporters.

Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly said Thursday, "Obviously it's sad and disappointing any time a police officer is arrested, *but this officer has been on modified duty for three years,* so this investigation has taken a long time to come to fruition, and it's still not over. ... the officer has been arrested, suspended, and we'll see what the outcome of the trial is."

----------


## Maximus

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/201...investigation/

Oakland PD shoots innocent teen in the face (bullet grazes jaw)

Thank God the cop was incompetent, looks like he fired from point blank range by how they described it.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.wsbt.com/news/sbt-family-...,6181134.story




> SOUTH BEND — A local family has filed a lawsuit against the city and the South Bend Police Department accusing officers of entering their home without a warrant and tasing and punching a 17-year-old boy in the home while he slept.
> [...]
> According to a January WSBT report, Hurley suspended Mentz for one day and Knepper for two days after an internal investigation into a prank at a 7-Eleven store last summer.
> 
> A clerk at the store on Miami Street, who said he has a learning disability, accused the officers of challenging him to eat a teaspoon of cinnamon and then 10 saltine crackers in a minute. Doing so caused him to throw up for hours, he said.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.oxfordpress.com/news/news...-750000/nW7kD/




> CINCINNATI —The city of Oxford paid a former Miami University student’s family $750,000 after they settled the case involving a 2008 Taser incident.
> 
> The city and officers who tased Mary and Charles Piskura’s son settled the case March 6.
> 
> The city’s insurance company will pay the $750,000 settlement, City Manager Doug Elliott said.
> 
> “Our insurance pays for that,” he said. “We had a deductible early on and that was $5,000.”
> 
> In April 2008, 24-year-old Kevin Piskura was tased outside Brick Street Bar at around 2 a.m., while police were trying to break up a fight. Piskura, of Chicago, went into cardiac arrest at the scene and died five days later at University Hospital in Cincinnati.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

http://www.kvue.com/news/Officer-no-...201133041.html




> AUSTIN -- An Austin police officer accused of being too rough while arresting a woman back in January 2012 are cleared of any wrongdoing.
> 
> Antonio Beuhler took pictures of the arrest from across the street. He was eventually arrested for getting into a heated face-to-face verbal exchange with Officer Patrick Oborski.
> 
> A Travis County grand jury decided not to issue any felony indictments against Officer Oborski. However, the woman could face up to a year in jail for resisting arrest.
> 
> Buehler was indicted for failure to obey a lawful order, punishable by up to a $500 fine.

----------


## Lucille

http://citizensvoice.com/news/w-b-co...ment-1.1467019




> A Wilkes-Barre police officer under investigation for allegedly using excessive force during an arrest was cited Tuesday for harassment in an unrelated case.
> 
> A citation filed in court charges Ken Jones, 36, with a single count of harassment, a summary offense carrying a fine of $250.50, including court charges.
> 
> The citation alleges that Jones "did strike the victim in the back of the head, which caused the victim to be alarmed and or harassed."
> 
> The document identifies the victim as Jones' father-in-law, Thomas Cusick, 59, of 97 Green St., Edwardsville. Cusick was also cited with harassment in connection with the altercation that occurred about 10:40 p.m. March 23 at Jones' home, according to police.
> 
> Details of the incident were not available. Cusick and Jones did not immediately return messages seeking comment Tuesday afternoon.
> ...

----------


## paulbot24

- The citation alleges that Jones "did strike the victim in the back of  the head, which caused the victim to be *alarmed* and or *harassed*." - 

Huh. Well, I guess some people are funny that way. I was a victim of an incident years back where I also got struck in the head by unwarranted excessive force several times and from what I remember before blacking out, it did in fact seem "alarming" to me.  Poor cop even has to pay the court charges on top of the fine while he's been sitting around on paid leave......

----------


## Lucille

Does a cop burning down his own house with his wife and step daughter in it count as police abuse?

http://www.fox23.com/news/local/stor...MMoEU_3Bw.cspx




> A Gore reserve office has been arrested for intentionally setting his house on fire while his family was inside.
> 
> Court papers show Charles Shamblin brought a gas can to his Webbers Falls home on Sunday and told his wife and step-daughter he was going to burn the house down.
> 
> Shamblin has been suspended from the department pending an investigation. His wife and stepdaughter have filed for protective orders.
> 
> He faces one felony arson count.


One felony arson count?  Prosecutors love piling on the charges, unless it's a cop.

----------


## paulbot24

Come on now, you never know. I bet the prosecution was considering charging him with a whole slew of charges including taunting and various municipal code violations including improper use of a gas can but felt the arson count would be sufficient.

----------


## Anti Federalist

National Police Misconduct NewsFeed Daily Recap 04-04-13

April 5, 2013 @ 1:12 PM by Tim Lynch











Here are the 8 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, April 4, 2013:
■Wichita, Kansas: A woman who was sexually attacked by a police officer filed suit, and the city settled for $89,000. The officer pleaded guilty a year ago to sexual battery in the case. The civil suit against the officer alleges that he handcuffed and sexually attacked the woman, whose screams were so loud that he released her, allowing her to run into her home. ow.ly/jL0Ld
■South Bend, Indiana: A family has filed a lawsuit against the city and the police department accusing officers of entering their home without a warrant, and tasing and punching a 17-year-old boy in the home while he slept.
■Kalkaska, Michigan: An officer was sentenced to 5 days in jail, 4 months probation and more than $600 in fines after pleading no contest to assault and battery charges. He assaulted his neighbor. ow.ly/jKuvg
■Oxford, Ohio: The city paid $750,000 to a family whose son was tased and killed by officers to settle the lawsuit they filed. The 24-year-old was tased outside of a bar and went into cardiac arrest. The lawsuit’s allegations said that the officers used excessive force and the city failed to adequately train, supervise, and control its employees. ow.ly/jKbvh
■Champaign, Illinois: An officer, who fired his gun in a residential neighborhood, killing a dog, and sending a round through a nearby apartment, has been suspended for one day without pay. The teenage owner of the dog that was shot was there as he fired seven shots. ow.ly/jK7YI
■New York, New York: An off-duty police officer has been arrested on charges related to armed robbery and narcotics trafficking. ow.ly/jK6uX
■Westmoreland County, Pennsylvania: A sheriff’s deputy who just completed her training was arrested when undercover officers spotted her and a companion using heroin in a vehicle parked in a store lot. “Obviously, we are very disappointed,” said the county sheriff. ow.ly/jK387
■Seattle, Washington: A police officer was charged with misdemeanor assault for allegedly hitting a handcuffed man being detained by other officers. ow.ly/jJXVQ

----------


## Anti Federalist

National Police Misconduct NewsFeed Daily Recap 04-03-13

April 4, 2013 @ 12:06 PM by Tim Lynch











Here are the 8 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, April 3, 2013:
■Hazlet, New Jersey: An officer in training was charged with driving while intoxicated after a car accident. He allegedly struck three cars parked in a driveway. ow.ly/jIvMi
■Lorain, Ohio: An officer was suspended without pay for two, 12-hour shifts this year in connection with an incident involving a DUI accident. He refused to take a field sobriety test at the scene, and was cited for failure to control and driving under the influence. ow.ly/jI3wV
■Springfield, Illinois: A woman eight months pregnant was tased by police after she reported a car accident in a parking lot. The incident was captured on cell phone video. ow.ly/jI0WL
■Update: Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania (First reported 02-08-13): An officer under investigation for allegedly using excessive force during an arrest has now also been cited for harassment in an unrelated case. ow.ly/jHW9m
■New York, New York: Officer pepper-sprayed three little children, including 2-year- and 5-year-old babies, because they thought the kids’ mom jumped a subway fare, the family has said in court. “The aggressiveness of the officers’ demeanors had upset the four-year-old daughter, and her mother bent down to console her and tell her, ‘everything will be OK,” the complaint states. But then, the officers pepper-sprayed her. ow.ly/jHIwc
■Waikiki, Hawaii: An officer was arrested for operating a vehicle under the influence of an intoxicant, and has been placed on restricted duty in the police department’s specialized services division. ow.ly/jGein
■Louisville, Kentucky: A grand jury indicted an officer on charges of wanton endangerment, official misconduct, and driving while under the influence. The officer admitted that he had been drinking and initially lied to police officers when he claimed he wasn’t driving the car. ow.ly/jGdOc
■Update: McAllen, Texas (First reported 03-07-13): A seventh former deputy of a sheriff’s department appeared in court on drug conspiracy charges in a federal investigation. He is the latest member of the department who prosecutors say helped steal or protect drugs to be resold by a trafficker. ow.ly/jHUl0

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man dies after being Tasered by police in Los Angeles*

By City News Service, on April 5, 2013, at 11:20 am

http://www.ebby.com/property/1881343...RLAND-TX-75044

A man died today at a hospital after being Tasered by Los Angeles police, authorities said.

The man died at Hollywood Presbyterian Medical Center about 1 a.m., coroner’s Assistant Chief Ed Winter said.

His name was withheld pending notification of family.

According to the preliminary investigation, police went to the 400 block of North Vermont Avenue about 11:20 p.m.

Thursday on a report of a traffic crash possibly involving a drunken driver, Los Angeles police Officer Tenesha Dobine of the Media Relations office said.

The man “became combative,” and the officers used a Taser on him, Dobine said.

He was taken into custody and was transported for hospital treatment, Dobine said.

----------


## Lucille

Railroaded For His Property
http://classicalvalues.com/2013/04/r...-his-property/




> A while back I posted a video of Heart Surgeon Dr. David Allen discussing the value of cannabis for heart health.
> 
> What I didnt know at the time was that the State of Mississippi tried to railroad him on marijuana charges in order to steal his property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Man Gets Knocked Out By Police For Trying to See His Dead Family Member 





News Report and Commentary

----------


## Anti Federalist

*St. Petersburg police shoot man they say threatened with scissors* 

http://www.tampabay.com/news/publics...icidal/2108146

10 March 2013

ST. PETERSBURG — Police shot and killed a man Sunday evening they say was suicidal and threatening two officers with a pair of scissors.

The man, identified by police as Arthur Dixon, 43, of 5411 Fourth Ave. N was shot in the upper torso. He was transported as a trauma alert patient to Bayfront Medical Center, where he later died.

His mother, who was temporarily staying at his house, called authorities about 6:10 p.m. to say Dixon had doused himself with gasoline and was threatening to set himself afire.

A neighbor, Ray Wuest, saw firefighters arrive and went to help. He said he has known Dixon more than a decade and — unlike firefighters at the scene — was not intimidated by a pit bull named Chico in the window.

Wuest said he went inside to try to talk to Dixon. 

Dixon sat at the kitchen table, he said, with gas spilled all around and on him, smoking a cigarette.

Wuest said he took the cigarette, then went outside to ask firefighters whether they had something to mop up the gas. He said he went back in to clean it up. After he did, the police arrived and insisted he leave.

St. Petersburg police spokesman Mike Puetz said officers negotiated for more than an hour with Dixon. But he was "belligerent and threatening," a police statement said.

About 7:30 p.m., Dixon ran out the back of the house where Officers Devin Jones and Curtis Wright were stationed.

Dixon held a pair of scissors and raised them in a threatening manner as he approached the officers, Puetz said.

The two officers drew their guns and warned him several times to stop, Puetz said, and retreated backward. Still, Dixon kept approaching.

Both officers fired. Puetz said he did not know how many shots were fired. Dixon was struck in the upper torso and fell. 

"Scissors are a deadly weapon," Puetz said. "They can cause great harm. They can be just as dangerous as a knife."

Both officers are on administrative leave while the shooting is investigated.

Wuest said Dixon is a former landscaper who suffered a brain injury some time ago and became disabled. He has two children, one in college and one in high school, Wuest said, who do not live with him.

Ray Wuest and his wife, Mary Wuest, said they could have ended it all peacefully if only given the chance.

"If they would have left us alone with him, we could have gotten him out of the house," Mary Wuest said.

State records show that Dixon was convicted in 2011 of robbery with a weapon and resisting an officer with violence.

He was released from state prison Feb. 17.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Oh, this is lovely...

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Justification

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops raid wrong home, kill 61 year old man.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...1-Year-Old-Man

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, this is lovely...


The still scene on the video makes me keep thinking this will float in before long...

----------


## phill4paul

> The still scene on the video makes me keep thinking this will float in before long...


  It's alright. It's just a drone.

  They get enough difference. What the difference when "Followed proper procedure" can even be further mitigated to "mechanical failure?"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It's alright. It's just a drone.


Cop hater.

----------


## phill4paul

> Cop hater.


  Guilty. Truthfully. I hate rackets. Cops ARE a racket. They are just a socially accepted racket. Just like war. It's a socially accepted racket. Just ask Smedley.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Guilty. Truthfully. I hate rackets. Cops ARE a racket. They are just a socially accepted racket. Just like war. It's a socially accepted racket. Just ask Smedley.


That there is some terrorist talk.

Enemy of liberty...

----------


## phill4paul

> That there is some terrorist talk.
> 
> Enemy of liberty...


  Guilty as charged yet again. Because I feel, increasingly, that "liberty" has been redefined on these forums. I liked Ron Paul's definition. Very few of the posters these days seem to remember that guy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Routine trip to the hospital results in baby taken by CPS*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...y-taken-by-CPS

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man Charged With Obstruction Of Police for not rolling his window down all the way*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...wn-all-the-way

----------


## Lucille

Memphis Police Officer Indicted for Rape
http://arkansasmatters.com/fulltext?nxd_id=659542




> MEMPHIS, TN (abc24.com) - The Memphis officer accused of raping a woman he met on Beale Street while off duty has been indicted by a grand jury.
> 
> Officer Aaron Reinsberg was indicted for 3 counts of Rape and 2 counts of Official Misconduct. He voluntarily turned himself in to authorities on May 3rd. He has since been released on $100,000 bond.
> 
> The 21-year-old victim told investigators she met with the off-duty officer, who was an acquaintance, on Beale Street around 3 a.m. on Sunday, January 20. She said she left Beale to go home, but did not leave with the officer or tell him where she lived.
> 
> Investigators say Reinsberg used law enforcement databases to find the victim's home address and went there that same night, where the victim's roommate let Reinsberg inside. The victim said she awoke to Reinsberg on top of her, raping her.
> 
> Reinsberg, 30, has been suspended with pay. He has been employed with MPD since January 2011 and is assigned to the Entertainment District Unit.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Investigators say Reinsberg used law enforcement databases to find the victim's home address*


But...but...but, they told me I had nothing to fear, if I had nothing to hide.

----------


## Lucille

War Veteran Files Federal Lawsuit Against Metro Police
http://www.8newsnow.com/story/221596...t-metro-police



> LAS VEGAS -- A World War two veteran who said he was roughed up by a Metro Police officer filed a lawsuit claiming he was handcuffed and slammed to the ground because of a 311 call.
> 
> George Pappas and his wife of 64 years, Sippin, moved to Las Vegas last year.
> 
> The couple was looking for peace and quiet, but he said all that changed when Metro came knocking on their door.
> 
> Pappas said the officer explained they had been dispatched to his house because of a 311 call. George said neither of them called and then the officer asked to speak to George's wife.
> 
> "I opened the door, he stood by the wall and I was at the door, and we talked for a little bit and then he said that he had to check to see if everybody wasOK in the house," Pappas said. "I said, 'My wife is very ill, I can't let you see her,' so he marched me out and said, 'You are going down,' by grabbing my hand, putting the handcuffs on the left hand, and throwing me on the ground."
> ...


57 out of 1400?  Please!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That there is some terrorist talk.
> 
> Enemy of liberty...


Truth.  I'm reporting him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LAS VEGAS -- A World War two veteran who said he was roughed up by a Metro Police officer filed a lawsuit claiming he was handcuffed and slammed to the ground because of a 311 call.


Served and protected the $#@! outta that old man.

----------


## tod evans

> "Any officer who feels they can act outside the realm of laws is sadly mistaken. The Memphis Police Department will not tolerate this type of behavior from any person, especially those sworn to uphold the law."



I'm calling bull$#@!!

This cop pissed off the other cops or this would never have gone anywhere..

Suspended with pay! CHOKE!

----------


## libertyjam



----------


## Anti Federalist

*California dad 'begged for his life' as police beat him to death* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-him-to-death

----------


## Anti Federalist

*California Berkeley Man Nearly Beaten to Death by CHP, Officers Still On Duty*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Still-On-Duty

----------


## Anti Federalist

*GA - TSA dog attacks woman at airport, leaves pretty substantial injuries.* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ntial-injuries

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police STEAL $160,000 Dollars from man during Traffic Stop*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...g-Traffic-Stop

----------


## Lucille

Exclusive: Shootings by Philly police soar as violent crime plummets
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/Po...ime_falls.html




> The number of violent crimes fell last year in Philadelphia, as did assaults on police officers.
> 
> But the number of people shot by police is up.
> 
> Way up. 
> 
> The number of shootings by police in 2012 resulting in death or injury climbed to the highest level its been in 10 years. Philadelphia police shot 52 suspects last year while responding to calls for reported crimes. Of those shot, 15 people died.
> 
> And the city's own police watchdog says the department hasn't provided a reason for the increase. The Police Advisory Commission has been repeatedly blocked in its efforts to review shootings and, according to the executive director of the Police Advisory Commission, Internal Affairs has refused to supply requested information about any of the shootings. 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Shock Video: California Police Break Into Home, Tase Victims* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Tase-Victims

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police use Taser on grieving father mourning son's death*

Posted: Apr 25, 2013 6:57 PM EDT Updated: Apr 26, 2013 7:52 AM EDT 

http://www.wafb.com/story/22082130/p..._source=buffer

ATLANTA (CBS ATLANTA) -

A father, torn apart by grief over the death of his two-year-old son, was subdued with a Taser by police.

The Fulton County Medical Examiner's Office confirmed that the boy suffered sharp- and blunt-force trauma to the head and neck, consistent with a dog attack.

It happened at the scene of gruesome pit bull attack in south Fulton County.

Police said they followed the right procedures.

They said the father was desperately trying to get into his home to see his son.

Police said they asked him stay back, but he refused, so they used a Taser on him.

The father was beside himself with grief after learning the family pit bull mauled his little boy inside his own home on Sierra Trail.

Sgt. Scott McBride, a spokesman with the Fulton County Police Department, said the father was distraught yet very aggressive.

"He wanted to get inside to see his child," McBride said. "His two-year-old son was just killed, and we understand that."

Officers repeatedly told the father to stay back, but McBride said the man refused to listen.

"He told our officers, ‘You'll have to shoot me. I'm going to see my son,'" McBride said.

Police used a Taser on him.

"This is one of those parts of the job we don't like doing. But we have to protect the crime scene until we know what has happened. We must look at all the possibilities. We can't contaminate the crime scene," McBride said.

"When you go hands-on, you never know what's going to happen. It's easy to poke an eye out or knock out a tooth accidentally," McBride said, justifying his officers' actions. "At the time, it seemed like the best way for our officers to handle it."

Neighbors said they are not sure what police should have done, but they said they sympathized with the little boy's father.

"When it's your own child, you go through something like that, you're going to be angry, upset, and you're going to want to see your child for the last time," said Kendra Clopton, a neighbor.

"He was already hurting from the loss, then to have to go through that, the images haunt me," said Lakisha Moss, another neighbor.

Police said the father was physically unharmed.

CBS Atlanta News repeatedly called Fulton County Animal Control to ask if the dog would be destroyed, but the agency did not return the calls.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*SWAT Team Rams Wrong Vehicle in Intentional Head-On Collision* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-On-Collision

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Not So Good At Math* 

(Deliberately falsifies DUI report)

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...o-Good-At-Math

----------


## Anti Federalist

$#@! sakes...you know...$#@! sakes...Jesus.

Well, thank god the cops didn't get hurt...



*Hofstra student was killed by police, authorities say*

Published May 18, 2013

Associated Press

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/18...#ixzz2Thvzoz7E

MINEOLA, N.Y. –  A New York college student being held by an armed home intruder was shot and killed by a Nassau County police officer who had responded to a report of a home invasion at an off-campus home, police said Saturday.

Andrea Rebello was shot once in the head Friday morning by an officer who opened fire after the masked intruder, Dalton Smith, pointed a gun at the officer while holding the 21-year-old junior in a headlock, Nassau County homicide squad Lt. John Azzata said.

The Nassau County police officer fired eight shots at Smith, who has what police have described as an "extensive" criminal background, Azzata said. Smith was hit by seven bullets and died. Rebello was shot once in the head, Azzata said.

Nassau County Police Commissioner Thomas Dale said he had traveled to Rebello's Tarrytown, N.Y., home to explain to Rebello's parents what happened.

Earlier Saturday, police announced that Smith, 30, was wanted on a parole violation related to a first-degree robbery conviction and had an arrest history dating back nearly 15 years.

The shooting came just days before the school's commencement ceremonies, which are scheduled to take place Sunday.

A university spokeswoman said Saturday students will be handed white ribbons to wear in memory of Rebello.

Rebello was in the two-story home with her twin sister Jessica, another woman and another man were when the Smith, wearing a ski mask, walked into the house through an open front door, Azzata said. The intruder allowed the third unidentified woman to leave and collect money from an ATM, and she called 911.

Two police officers arriving at the home encountered Smith holding onto Rebello.

----------


## Camron

I think now i days you see many news where the police abuse any person or punished badly any person but still no body filing for that and if some one filling any report he will not get any good response from the upper management what are the reason behind that people don't know the laws or any other thing?

----------


## Origanalist

> I think now i days you see many news where the police abuse any person or punished badly any person but still no body filing for that and if some one filling any report he will not get any good response from the upper management what are the reason behind that people don't know the laws or any other thing?


Why does this style seem familiar?  




> In the animal world, only the strongest animal rules. But in human society, weak people such as Obama try to rule the world. Obama is physically very weak but at present he is the world's most powerful man (not true).
> 
> I believe only a person who can defend himself in an unarmed fight or unarmed combat should be the President. Saddam Hussein had challenged George Bush to a wrestling match. Today there would have been no Iraq war.
> 
> Once "Uday" raped a pregnent woman so Saddam Hussein called Uday and slapped him hard. Now compare Saddam Hussein of Iraq with Barack Obama. Saddam's son "Uday" is responsible for USA-Iraq war because if his criminal activities and Uday has hidden weapons of mass destruction in middle east. Saddam Hussein was a fighter.
> 
> President's Son Raped Newly Married Woman 
> 
> Once Saddam Hussein's son "Uday" was seated in the most expensive hotel in Baghdad along with his duplicate. There was a newly married beautiful wife. Uday's eyes fell on her and he ordered his bodyguards to bring her to him. They started dragging her and her husband was begging them to spare her.  Uday's duplicate also tried to stop him because he was a good and ordinary man. But Uday took her to a room and raped her. She threw herself from the 4th floor and died. 
> ...

----------


## Lucille

California Police Beat Man Nearly To Death For Asking To Read His Ticket
http://libertycrier.com/government/c...ad-his-ticket/



> A Berkeley truck driver is suing the California High Patrol for a brutal assault that brought him to the brink of death — provoked, according to a report by the local NBC affiliate, only by the man’s request to read the ticket he was being given before he signed it.
> 
> On September 2nd, 2011, Russian immigrant Olegs Kozacenko was driving his truck when he was pulled over by Officer Andrew P. Murrill of the California Highway Police. Murrill attempted to ticket him for driving too many hours in the truck. Kozacenko refused to sign the ticket before reading it.
> 
> At this point, NBC Bay Area reporters learned, Murrill decided he needed to make a “forcible arrest.” He and his partner, Officer Jim Sherman, claim that Kozacenko was “actively resisting” and “exhibiting extraordinary strength” in doing so. The consequences were “life-threatening injuries including a crushed left orbital eye socket, multiple facial fractures, a broken left arm, a concussion, unconsciousness and possible neurological damage.”
> 
> Kozacenko nearly died, as the nearest hospital did not have an emergency room advanced enough to treat his injuries.
> 
> According to court testimony obtained by NBC, Murrill concedes that Kozacenko was not even guilty of the offense he was attempting to ticket the driver for:
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'm not even gonna say it...

When I saw the name of the town, I was thinking "Onion".

It's not.

It is real.




*Mother begs Fife police: 'Please don't shoot my son'*

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/M...208904851.html

By Keith EldridgePublished: May 24, 2013 at 6:07 PM PDT Last Updated: May 24, 2013 at 6:34 PM PDT 

FIFE, Wash. -- Fife police say they had no choice but to shoot a father who was holding his child hostage early Friday morning, but his mother says there was no reason to kill him.

Police say 30-year-old Leonard Thomas was despondent over the death of a friend when he called his mother, Annalesa Thomas, to come care for his 4-year-old son. 

When Annalesa arrived, she said Leonard refused to hand the boy over and assaulted her, so she called 911.

"The grandmother, fearing for the child's safety, entered into the child's residence where she was assaulted," said Lt. Dave Woods of the Fiffe Police Department.

Police say Leonard had a drive-by shooting conviction from 2000 and an officer safety alert. When police arrived on scene, members of a SWAT team spent four hours trying to talk him out.

"He was actually holding the child as a shield, walking around the residence and at one point even holding the child out the second floor window," Woods said.

According to police, the man put his son on the porch early Friday morning, but then tried to pull the child back inside the house.

SWAT officers opened fire on the man, who was hit and later died at St. Joseph's Hospital.

*Annalesa tells a different version of the story.

"I had begged them just prior, 'Please don't shoot my son. He is drunk and he is belligerent, but he is not armed.' 

(The officer) said, 'We've got to follow protocol,'" she said.*

(And there you have it. Policy was followed. Officer Safety was ensured. Circular Force Continuum justified. Now, STFU. - AF)

She said Leonard eventually sent his son, Elijah, out to police. 

*"He ran down the stairs. A policeman came and snatched him up, ran down the driveway and down the street the opposite way," Annelesa said. "Not even two seconds later they ran down the driveway, in the gate, ramrodded the door and then I heard two shots."*

Woods said the incident is under investigation, but said the information he has contradicts Annalesa's description of the events.

Police claim Leonard told them he was armed, but no guns have been found. 

*They say they also shot his dog because it acted aggressively toward them.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sacramento Police Investigating Death in Custody*

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/...th-in-custody/

SACRAMENTO (CBS13) — A man taken into custody by the Sacramento Police Department has died, according to the police department.

Video obtained by CBS13 of the arrest on the 8300 block of Folsom Boulevard shows a suspect being restrained by a male officer’s legs, while a female officer strikes him 10 times with a baton.

According a statement from Sacramento Police Department, a man in his early 40s entered the Metro PCS store and made unintelligible statements to a female employee. She called 911 fearing for her safety. The man left the store, but went back in when officers arrived and attempted to barricade himself inside by trying to secure the front door.

Officers say they forced the door open and when they tried to contact the man.

That’s where police say the violent struggle began. Officers then called for backup when one of the officers was physically overpowered. 

According to the police press release, pepper spray and multiple baton strikes were used to free an officer that was in the suspect’s grasp. In addition, the release notes bystanders kicking the suspect, a security guard also using a baton on the suspect.

The suspect was eventually restrained and brought into custody after backup officers and a nearby off-duty Sacramento County District Attorney investigator arrived. After the subject was in custody, officers noted he wasn’t breathing.

The suspect was taken to a nearby hospital, where he later died. A police officer and the investigator were also taken to the hospital for medical treatment.

Sacramento Police disclosed the death via Twitter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sacramento Police Investigating Death in Custody*

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/...th-in-custody/

SACRAMENTO (CBS13)  A man taken into custody by the Sacramento Police Department has died, according to the police department.

Video obtained by CBS13 of the arrest on the 8300 block of Folsom Boulevard shows a suspect being restrained by a male officers legs, while a female officer strikes him 10 times with a baton.

According a statement from Sacramento Police Department, a man in his early 40s entered the Metro PCS store and made unintelligible statements to a female employee. She called 911 fearing for her safety. The man left the store, but went back in when officers arrived and attempted to barricade himself inside by trying to secure the front door.

Officers say they forced the door open and when they tried to contact the man.

Thats where police say the violent struggle began. Officers then called for backup when one of the officers was physically overpowered. 

According to the police press release, pepper spray and multiple baton strikes were used to free an officer that was in the suspects grasp. In addition, the release notes bystanders kicking the suspect, a security guard also using a baton on the suspect.

The suspect was eventually restrained and brought into custody after backup officers and a nearby off-duty Sacramento County District Attorney investigator arrived. After the subject was in custody, officers noted he wasnt breathing.

The suspect was taken to a nearby hospital, where he later died. A police officer and the investigator were also taken to the hospital for medical treatment.

Sacramento Police disclosed the death via Twitter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops Kill Grandfather Responding To Neighbor's Burglar Alarm* 

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2013/05/28/p...burglary-call/

FORT WORTH (CBSDFW.COM) – A grandfather checking on his neighbor is shot and killed by Fort Worth police. The shots rang out early Tuesday morning near Woodhaven Country Club, in east Fort Worth.

Those close to the family say the victim lived nearby and heard his neighbor’s burglar alarm. Neighbor Jerry Wayne Waller then apparently went outside to see what was going on.



The 72-year-old man didn’t even make it to the house across the street before he was shot. He died on his own property.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

A case from 2006 I had not heard about, Otto Zehm. "All I wanted was a Snickers bar."



> *Otto Zehm (1970–2006) was a mentally disabled man from Spokane, Washington who died on March 20, 2006, two days after being beaten, tasered multiple times, hogtied, gagged and sat upon by seven Spokane Police Officers until he passed out and never regained consciousness.[1] Zehm committed no crime and on May 30, 2006, the Spokane County coroner ruled the death a homicide.[2][3]*
> 
> *On March 18, 2006, Zehm — who worked as a janitor and did not own a car — had gone on foot to an ATM at his bank to withdraw money from his account. Two young women, who were in a car at the ATM when Zehm arrived, erroneously reported to police by phone that a man was attempting to steal money from the ATM. The women followed Zehm in their car while reporting additional information to the police dispatch by phone.[4]*
> 
> *Zehm next entered the convenience store that he routinely visited to buy a soft drink and fast food. Video from the convenience store security cameras show that within sixteen seconds of the first officer entering the store, the officer had run up to Zehm, whose back was initially turned to him, twice ordered him to "drop the pop",[5] and batoned Zehm to the ground - the first of at least seven baton strikes used on Zehm, including strikes to the head. [6] Within another sixteen seconds Zehm had also been tasered. In addition to the multiple beatings and taserings, Zehm was improperly hog-tied by police and placed on his stomach for more than sixteen minutes. Furthermore, the police requested a non-rebreather mask from paramedics at the scene and strapped it to Zehm's face. The non-rebreather mask was not attached to oxygen. Zehm stopped breathing three minutes after the mask was placed on his face. When ruled a homicide by the county coroner on May 30, 2006, the cause of death was reported as "lack of oxygen to the brain due to heart failure while being restrained on his stomach." No illegal drugs or alcohol were found in Zehm's system.*
> 
> *Police alleged that Zehm had "lunged" at the original officer with a plastic soft drink bottle. However, the silent surveillance video of the incident (withheld by the police for three months) contradicted this police claim. Then-acting police chief Jim Nicks subsequently stated that he misspoke in alleging Zehm "lunged" at the officer. The video also did not provide support for the officer's claim that he paused and gave verbal orders to Zehm. Each frame showed the officer advancing at a brisk rate while Zehm, after seeing the officer advancing with his baton raised, only back-pedals slowly away. [7]*
> 
> *Three of the seven officers involved in the attack on Zehm received one day of administrative leave (paid). Beyond that, no Spokane Police officer or administrator has been disciplined or suspended or fired as a result of the case.* *However, one officer involved in the case, Spokane Police officer Jason Uberuaga, was subsequently fired for "conduct unbecoming" after being involved in an October 11, 2007, incident involving alcohol and allegations of sexual misconduct. At the time of that incident, Uberuaga was a member of a federal law enforcement task force.[17] Uberuaga was later reinstated with 10 1/2 months back pay, following a union arbitrator's determination that firing was excessive punishment for the acts committed.[18]* 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Beat me to it.

What's to be puzzled about family?

Zero Tolerance.

Your relative did not comply.

Officer Safety was ensured.


*Man Dies After Police Tase Him; Family Puzzled*

May 27, 2013 6:38 PM

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2013/05/27/m...amily-puzzled/

FORT WORTH (CBSDFW.COM) - Relatives of a man who was killed after police entered his home and tased him are struggling to come to terms with how he died.

“They physically pulled him off the couch because, like I said, he was asleep. They pulled him off the couch and they tried to put him on his stomach. He can’t breathe on his stomach. He don’t even lie on the bed on his stomach,” said Donna Randle, the mother of victim Jarmaine Darden, 34.

Zero tolerance officers were executing a search warrant at his southeast Fort Worth house on May 16, searching for cocaine, when according to police reports the incident happened. The same report states that Darden resisted arrest.

But family members said the 350 pound father of two was a chronic asthmatic and had to sleep sitting up.

 “He had his hands behind his back the whole time. But me and about five other people were hollering the whole time, ‘He cannot breathe like that. Please handcuff him on his side,’” said Randle.

Darden’s brother said the officer warned his brother that if he didn’t get on his stomach, they were going to to taze him… and then they did. That’s when Darden started having trouble breathing, according to his brother Eric.

Witnesses said Darden was shocked with a taser at least twice; then stopped breathing and died.

Police records show five arrests were made but there isn’t any mention of police finding cocaine.

Family members of the man who has left behind  two teenage sons said they can’t believe he’s dead.

“I’m not even accepting the fact that he’s gone. I’m waiting for him to drive up any minute. Its just not believable,” said Randle.

The Fort Worth police department has yet to respond to CBS 11 with any comment in regard to this incident.

But community leaders said chief Jeff Halstead has reached out to them and promised to keep them informed as an investigation into the matter continues.

A cause of death has still not been determined.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman handing out pizza samples at COSTCO shot by police* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...shot-by-police

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 10 reports of police misconduct tracked for Monday, June 3, 2013:

    Martinsburg, West Virginia: A state trooper accused of fraudulently obtaining $4,455 worth of leave pay by allegedly lying about attending military training was indicted on one count of felony fraudulent schemes. ow.ly/lFyab
    Union Springs, Alabama: A police sergeant pulled over a driver suspected of being drunk and allegedly took the man’s billfold and stole hundreds of dollars. He faces two charges; third degree theft and an ethics violation, a misdemeanor and a felony. He has resigned. ow.ly/lFw7h
    Louisville, Kentucky: A 14-year metro police officer resigned before the police chief could fire him in a misconduct case. He was caught on video hitting a handcuffed man. “An officer striking a handcuffed prisoner who was in no way offering any kind of resistance that is unacceptable and something that our people need to understand and our community should understand I will not tolerate,” said the chief.
    Arlington County, Virginia: Prosecutors say a sheriff’s deputy charged with fatally shooting a man while off-duty went home to get his gun after an argument. He has been on unpaid administrative leave since his arrest. ow.ly/lFh11
    Boulder, Colorado: A former police officer who was assigned to enforce drunken-driving laws has pleaded guilty to driving under the influence, with a blood-alcohol level of more than .02. ow.ly/lFb97
    Ross Township, Ohio: A police officer and his girlfriend were arrested for allegedly leaving young children in a pickup truck while they were in a Florida bar. The kids were eleven months and three years old and the couple had also left a gun in the driver’s side door pocket, within reach of the kids. ow.ly/lEDTP
    Manatee County, Florida: A deputy was arrested and charged for allegedly molesting two underage girls. The State Attorney’s Office has recommended he be terminated. ow.ly/lEDr5
    Update: Grand Junction, Colorado (First reported 03-25-13): A now-former police officer who was convicted for sexual assault on a child by one in a position of trust was sentenced to eight years in the Department of Corrections. ow.ly/lEuVb
    Wichita, Kansas: An officer and two other people were charged with conspiracy and wire fraud after an internal investigation by police concluded that they were involved in a scheme to keep the officer from losing her job. They are charged with one count of conspiracy to commit wire fraud and seven counts of wire fraud. ow.ly/lErko
    Edison, New Jersey: A police officer was arrested and charged for allegedly setting fire to the home of the police captain and his family. His wife, two kids, and 92-year old mother were all inside asleep when he set the fire. They all escaped. The officer faces 30 years to life in prison if convicted. ow.ly/lDm6Z

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 13 reports of police misconduct tracked for Tuesday, June 4, 2013:

    Tallassee, Alabama: The now-former assistant police chief has been convicted on ‘numerous’ felony ethics. She was found guilty of 10 counts of using her official position for personal gain, and 19 counts of unlawfully obtaining the criminal offender record information of multiple individuals. http://ow.ly/lHPbL
    Update: Highland Park, Michigan (First reported 05-03-13): A third police officer accused in a series of incidents involving bribery and cocaine delivery pleaded guilty to conspiring to take bribes. He faces up to five years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000. http://ow.ly/lHhP0
    Villa Hills, Kentucky: An assistant police chief is under suspension after the city’s mayor ordered it. He was suspended for gross conduct and political activism. ow.ly/lHhie
    Coral Springs, Florida: A police officer accused of masturbating in front of a woman at a gas station resigned days after the allegation surfaced. After an investigation, the chief said, “The department would not condone or tolerate his behavior, and he would have been terminated had he not resigned. We as an agency demand the highest level of professionalism from our officers. [His] behavior does not reflect the kind of conduct we demand from our officers.” http://ow.ly/lHUVq
    Update: Vineland, New Jersey (First reported 01-08-13): A now-former police officer has been sentenced to two years probation for stealing from the local Police Benevolent Association. http://ow.ly/lI3iq
    Beaverton, Oregon: A police officer already facing charges of food stamp fraud is now accused of sexually abusing a 5-year-old child. In 2011, police department confirms the officer was fired because investigators thought he knew a friend was sexually abusing three girls under the age of 14 six years but refused to report it. An arbitrator disagreed, and he was reinstated to desk duty that same year. ow.ly/lHbyK
    Kansas City, Kansas: A former police officer is accused of threatening the lives of the police chief and a police captain. He faces four counts based on the allegations. He wanted to retaliate against them for providing information to FBI agents regarding an investigation. He was an officer when the investigation was taking place. ow.ly/lGXcA
    Norwalk, California: A police officer was charged today with 12 sex-related counts involving a 14-year-old-girl. If convicted, he faces up to seven years and four months in state prison. ow.ly/lGUZY
    Update: Scranton, Pennsylvania (First reported 04-25-13): A police chief already facing charges of intimidating a witness has been hit with new charges. He was originally charged with witness intimidation. He is now also being charged with tampering with evidence and solicitation to bribe. http://ow.ly/lHRv9
    Rockdale County, Georgia: A deputy has been arrested and terminated after being accused of child molestation. He has been charged with aggravated child molestation and aggravated sodomy.
    Chicago, Illinois: A now-former police officer was sentenced to 144 in prison after pleading guilty to racketeering, drug, and robbery conspiracies and other related charges. He and another officer committed armed robberies on behalf of a gang member, in some instances while in uniform and driving police-issued vehicles. They stole drugs, weapons, and cash, and in some instances, they were given a portion of the funds as payment for committing the armed robberies. ow.ly/lFyBW
    Waukesha County, Wisconsin: An off-duty sheriff’s detective was arrested for allegedly driving drunk. He had three passengers in the car with him at the time of the arrest. ow.ly/lIbfO
    Update: Minneapolis, Minnesota (First reported 04-22-13): A now-former police officer, accused of using social media to try to lure girls into sexual encounters, faces five new felony charges, including an allegation of having sex with a 16-year-old girl. ow.ly/lI6rC

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 22 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, June 5, 2013:

    Baltimore, Maryland: A police officer accepted cash payments and provided protection for a man she believed to be a drug dealer, but he was actually working with investigators to build a criminal case against her. “As painful as this is to get before you and say that we have arrested one of our own, it is the steps that need to be taken in order … [to be] an organization that serves professionally, honorably and seeks to enforce the law without breaking the law,” the Police Commissioner said. “We will do whatever it takes to get there. We are not done.” http://ow.ly/lK2Uj
    Woodfin, North Carolina: A police officer has been suspended after being pulled over and charged with driving while intoxicated. He was the officer of the year in 2010. http://ow.ly/lK730
    Austin, Texas: A police officer was fired after police say they found him with a prostitute who said he paid her $10 to perform oral sex. “Officer Garcia’s actions destroy police confidence in and respect for the department,” the police chief said in a memo. http://ow.ly/lK1pY
    Tampa, Florida: Two police officers were fired for drinking while on duty at a Gentleman’s Club. “It is very embarrassing to me personally and all the officers, and the citizens deserve better,” said the police chief. http://ow.ly/lK1Qk
    Athens, Ohio: A sheriff is being criticized amid allegations that he illegally destroyed tons of public records during a cleaning of a storage area at his office. The county prosecutor has been digging through a landfill looking for any more of the closed criminal case files that may have been thrown out. http://ow.ly/lK0ym
    Bladensburg, Maryland: A police officer is being accused of credit card fraud. He is charged with theft of money having a value of at least $1,000 but not more than $10,000. ow.ly/lJZ8j
    St. Louis, Missouri: A now-former police officer has admitted that he was drunk when he critically injured a passenger in his personal car by accidentally crashing into an on-duty officer’s official SUV. He was suspended and then resigned after the incident. http://ow.ly/lK2wX
    St. Petersburg, Florida: A police officer resigned from the force, but would have been terminated after screenshots of his text messages revealed an inappropriate relationship with a woman from a case. While he was investigating a domestic violence case involving the woman, he was also actively pursuing a relationship with her.  http://ow.ly/lJXR9
    Austin, Texas: A police officer was fired after officials said he misled movie theater employees to get free tickets. “Honesty is of the utmost importance in the police profession and dishonesty is a serious policy violation for which indefinite suspension is mandated,” said the police chief. http://ow.ly/lJX10
    Newark, Delaware: A state trooper has been arrested for allegedly filing false information in an arrest warrant from an investigation he conducted. He was suspended with pay and benefits while awaiting the outcome of his charges. http://ow.ly/lJWv6
    Bridgeville, Delaware: A 30-year state police veteran has been placed on administrative duty after being charged with drunken driving. http://ow.ly/lJWaI
    Update: McAllen, Texas (First reported 04-03-13): Five now-former law enforcement officials pleaded guilty to their role in ripping off drug loads from drug dealers and selling them to an alleged drug trafficker. Four of the officers were part of a narcotics group. http://ow.ly/lJUEb
    Update: Battle Creek, Michigan (First reported 08-20-12): An officer was sentenced to pay more than $1,000 in fines and court costs from a drunken driving crash. http://ow.ly/lJUdU
    Albuquerque, New Mexico: Cell phone video shows deputies taking down a suspect who was resisting. But, the man’s family claims it also shows deputies using excessive force, which the Sheriff’s department denies. ow.ly/lJO6d
    Update: Box Elder County, Utah (First reported 02-13-13): A now-former sheriff’s deputy has pleaded guilty to federal charges related to illegally strip-searching women at traffic stops. Each of the two counts against him carries a sentence of up to one year in prison and a $250,000 fine. ow.ly/lJueY
    Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: A police officer hit a parked car and was subsequently arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence. ow.ly/lJrz4
    Jasper, Texas: The city council voted unanimously to fire two police officers that are accused of using excessive force on a 25-year-old female suspect that resisted being placed into custody at the jail. “I think this lady’s actions weren’t good, but the officers’ actions weren’t either,” the Mayor said. “They’re the police and that means they should be held to higher standards.” ow.ly/lIp2w
    Altoona, Pennsylvania: A now-former officer will serve a prison sentence for assaulting two men at a lounge, and then conspiring with a fellow officer to cover up his involvement with the fight. http://ow.ly/lJOKW
    New York, New York: A police officer has been convicted of official misconduct for faking paperwork to conceal his involvement in a wrongful search and arrest of two men. He will be fired from the department. http://ow.ly/lJQ9e
    Update: Denver, Colorado (First reported 04-23-13): The sheriff’s deputy charged with helping a felon escape the downtown jail has resigned. http://ow.ly/lJQCq
    Haverhill, Massachusetts: The police chief has recommended that a police officer be fired. This is a result of an internal investigation of the already suspended officer. The officer faces charges for allegedly stalking and threatening his estranged wife and her boyfriend. http://ow.ly/lJSQv
    Update: DeLand, Florida: The officer who investigators say ran over and killed a 38-year-old man has been fired. The incident occurred after law enforcement officers tried to pull him over for not wearing his sear belt. ow.ly/lK3AT

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here are the 17 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, June 6, 2013:

    Los Angeles, California: A former police officer has been sentenced to nineteen years in prison after pleading no contest to sexually assaulting five women while on duty. He was charged with five felonies including two counts of rape and three counts of penetration of a foreign object. ow.ly/lMyD8
    Richmond County, Georgia: A sheriff’s deputy was fired after an internal investigation into the handling of evidence. A complaint had been filed claiming he had improperly handled property seized from a defendant. ow.ly/lMwt5
    Milwaukee, Wisconsin: An officer has been fired for engaging in an improper high-speed chase and lying about it. “Officer Kezeske drove at speeds more than 20 miles per hour over the speed limit through residential areas and in heavy traffic, at one point driving off the roadway,” the complaint filed by the chief says. ow.ly/lMvFv
    Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: Two officers have been arrested and charged in trafficking drugs and robbing alleged drug dealers while in uniform. The two would stop and search people they suspected of drug trafficking for the purpose of stealing their drugs. ow.ly/lMusu
    Saginaw County, Michigan: The sheriff’s department has suspended a deputy for his role in a crash that injured a pregnant woman. He was suspended for 24 hours with pay and 24 hours without pay. There were three children in the car, and the woman had to have an emergency c-section. ow.ly/lMt3T
    Edison, New Jersey: A police officer has been accused of attending a party and drinking while in uniform and on-duty. He had been drinking for several hours when someone called in and reported him. He was suspended with pay pending disciplinary action. ow.ly/lMmBJ
    Carthage, North Carolina: The now-former police chief pleaded guilty to three felonies involving use of a town credit card for personal use, but he will do no jail time. He must pay restitution, a fine, and perform 250 hours of community service. ow.ly/lM9BL
    Fayette, Iowa: A former state trooper has pleaded guilty to charges he entered an ex-girlfriend’s home. He was charged with first-degree burglary and assault with intent to commit sexual abuse. ow.ly/lLVr4
    Dallas, Texas: A police officer was arrested on a driving while intoxicated charge. The officer has been placed on administrative leave pending an internal affairs investigation. ow.ly/lK6m6
    Update: Edison, New Jersey (First reported 06-03-13): A police officer has pleaded not guilty to setting fire to the home of his police captain, while his family was sleeping in the home. He is charged with aggravated arson and five counts of attempted murder. ow.ly/lHVD4
    Albany, New York: A police officer pleaded guilty to slamming his SUV into a row of parked cars while he was drunk. He was sentenced immediately and will pay the maximum fine, court fees, and will serve community service. http://ow.ly/lMBeC
    Bristol, Florida: The sheriff has been accused of intervening and having charges dropped against a county resident arrested for carrying a concealed weapon. http://ow.ly/lMBFg
    Cranford, New Jersey: A 12-year-veteran police officer pleaded guilty to harassing a woman while he was on duty. He was suspended without pay following his arrest, and will now be let go. As part of the plea agreement he can never hold a public sector job again. http://ow.ly/lMChy
    Clovis, California: A police officer has been arrested and his home searched. He was accused of domestic violence and false imprisonment with violence. The officer was already on leave from a different complaint against him. http://ow.ly/lMD2j
    Boerne, Texas: A police officer has been fired after a grand jury declined to indict him for shooting an arrow into his neighbor’s cat. http://ow.ly/lMDUv
    Tuscaloosa, Alabama: The former commander of the West Alabama Narcotics Task Force will plead guilty to stealing at least $125,000 from drug proceeds seized by the unit. He embezzled money that the task force seized. http://ow.ly/lMGhL
    Update: Meriden, Connecticut (First reported 11-15-12): A federal jury took less than three hours to find a police officer guilty of using unreasonable force on a prisoner and then obstructing justice in an effort to cover up his actions. He faces up to 30 years in prison at his sentencing. ow.ly/lMnjt

----------


## Anti Federalist

....





> We were sleeping in this morning - about 9:00 the doorbell rang.  Twice.  Dogs start going ballistic. I know that sound!  DH says "Gee, who is that?" I said, "It sounds like a cop. Don't answer it."  
> 
> A few seconds later doorbell rings twice again. I sit up, look out the window and say, "Yeah, it's a Livingston County cop. Don't answer it."  We live in a different county now.  Husband is getting up, says he can't just not answer it. 
> 
> Doorbell rings again, twice.  Husband is throwing yesterday's shorts and t-shirt on.  Dogs are still going ballistic, doorbell rings twice, then boom boom boom on the door.
> 
> DH goes downstairs, opens the door, and the cop asks him to step outside.  He does. As soon as he gets out, the cop starts yelling.  First words out of his mouth are "Don't you give me a hard time!"  DH says "What seems to be the trouble, Officer?"  which is apparently offensive.  The guy literally has spittle coming out of his mouth while he's yelling, "I deal with people like you all day long! Don't you give me any trouble!"  DH is like "Well, what do you want?"
> 
> Officer Madman starts yelling that DH took too long to answer the door and the dogs were barking at him. (Really?  Has this guy never met dogs before?)
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Sexually Assaults Woman in Courthouse, is Arrested As Judge Ignores Her Pleas* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ores-Her-Pleas

----------


## Cissy

> ....


Glad the poster and her husband weren't tazed or shot.

----------


## Lucille

Kansas City Cop Accused of Shooting Suspect Who Was on His Knees, Surrendering
http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/27/ka...-shooting-susp

----------


## Lucille

I put this in best pic thread, but I think this attitude qualifies:

http://www.ktar.com/?nid=22&sid=1645187




> "The Tempe Police Department does not condone this type of distracted driving. In fact we have instituted specific policies prohibiting texting while operating police vehicles. Texting while driving or performing any activities that take away attention from the driving task are extremely dangerous and should be avoided whenever possible. *Training will be provided to reduce the chance of our officers putting themselves in similar dangerous situations* in the future."


Not to mention the danger they might be putting everyone else around them in, right?  Right?!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Two more incidents I haven't seen posted.
> 
> If these made "The-Newz" there are hundreds of cases that haven't..
> 
> Video at both links...
> 
> 
> _2 women claim full cavity search by DPS Troopers on side of road_
> 1 trooper terminated, 1 trooper suspended during investigation
> ...


....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=w-WMn_zHCVo
> 
> Published on Jul 4, 2013  
> 
> 
> Tennessee State Trooper AJ Ross orders me to pull over and get out of my car, bullies me around, gets the drug sniffing K-9, lies about me having "Illegal Drugs" in the car, searches without consent, and tells me that it is ok to take away my freedom. All while not being detained. All this harassment because my window was not lowered enough to his preference. I broke no laws whatsoever. All of this on a day that we are supposed to be celebrating freedom and liberty. This checkpoint was in Murfreesboro, TN.


....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/03/59061.htm
> 
> *LAS VEGAS (CN) - Henderson police arrested a family for refusing to let officers use their homes as lookouts for a domestic violence investigation of their neighbors, the family claims in court.*
> 
> Anthony Mitchell and his parents Michael and Linda Mitchell sued the City of Henderson, its Police Chief Jutta Chambers, Officers Garret Poiner, Ronald Feola, Ramona Walls, Angela Walker, and Christopher Worley, and City of North Las Vegas and its Police Chief Joseph Chronister, in Federal Court.
> 
> Henderson, pop. 257,000, is a suburb of Las Vegas.
> 
> The Mitchell family's claim includes Third Amendment violations, a rare claim in the United States. The Third Amendment prohibits quartering soldiers in citizens' homes in times of peace without the consent of the owner.
> ...


....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ah, the combined joys of asset forfeiture and FedCoat militarization funding.


*Former Monterey Police Chief Surrenders To Authorities*

Posted: Jul 09, 2013 5:05 PM EST Updated: Jul 09, 2013 7:47 PM EST 

http://www.newschannel5.com/story/22...to-authorities

by Phil Williams

COOKEVILLE, Tenn. - Former Monterey Police Chief Kevin Phillips surrendered to authorities Tuesday afternoon following his indictment by the Putnam County Grand Jury.

Phillips, 44, was booked at the Putnam County Jail on one count of official misconduct. The Class E felony carries a potential penalty of one-to-six years in prison.

He was quickly released on a $1,000 bond.

Phillips is accused of ordering a U.S. Army surplus bulldozer last summer and then using town drug funds to have it delivered to a piece of land that he was clearing for his personal use.

The misuse of government equipment was first exposed as part of NewsChannel 5's two-year *"Policing for Profit"* investigation.

District Attorney General Randy York asked the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation to open a case, resulting in the former police chief's indictment.

Phillips resigned in March when the current Monterey mayor initiated proceedings that could have resulted in his termination.

His resignation letter, delivered to the town offices, made no mention of the scandal that ended his tenure as police chief.

"It has been an honor and a privilege to serve the town of Monterey and its wonderful citizens for the past three years, as this has been my hometown my whole life and will continue to be," Phillips wrote.

He was appointed to lead the eight-person police department three years ago after another scandal involving the prior chief.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This is just *one* of the unintended consequences of "Zero Tolerance" drunk driving laws, that some here are in favor of.

But hey, what are a few deaths, if it saves one life?

Freedom is Slavery.


*If You Have Nothing To Hide, Don't Have A Stroke In The State Of Florida*

Radley Balko 15 July

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...f=the-agitator

http://www.tampabay.com/news/courts/...ent-by/2130278



A truly awful incident in Florida:




> Allen Daniel Hicks Sr., 51, was found stopped in his car on the side of Interstate 275 by a sheriff's deputy and a Florida Highway Patrol trooper the morning of May 11, 2012. Passers-by had called 911 after they saw Hicks' Chevy Cavalier swerving west into a guardrail, records of the incident show.
> 
>     Speaking incoherently and unable to move his left arm, Hicks was arrested on a charge of obstructing a law enforcement officer when he did not respond to commands to exit his car. Just after noon, he was booked into the Orient Road Jail.
> 
>     Hicks did not receive a medical screening, but was put in a cell where he lay facedown on the floor or tried to crawl using the one working side of his body. On the night of May 12, soaked in his own urine, his brain choked of blood, he was at last taken to Tampa General Hospital and diagnosed with an ischemic stroke. He slipped into a coma and died within three months.


Hicks' family just received a $1 million settlement from the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office and the private company that provides medical service for the jail's inmates. The case touches on a couple of ongoing problems in law enforcement, including neglect, abuse, and inadequate medical treatment in local jails, and poor training for police in recognizing and accommodating medical conditions like stroke and diabetic shock.

----------


## Origanalist

> This is just *one* of the unintended consequences of "Zero Tolerance" drunk driving laws, that some here are in favor of.
> 
> But hey, what are a few deaths, if it saves one life?
> 
> Freedom is Slavery.
> 
> 
> *If You Have Nothing To Hide, Don't Have A Stroke In The State Of Florida*
> 
> ...


Non compliance, stroke is no excuse.

----------


## Origanalist

If that was a cop that died, there would be tin horn dick taters coming from all the surrounding States to have a funeral procession a couple of miles long. I doubt *one* of those pigs attended his funeral.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wonder how many people's lives he ruined unjustly?


*Ex-Officer Sentenced for Lying About a Drug Sale*

By RUSS BUETTNER

Published: July 12, 2013 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/13/us...ale.html?_r=2&

A former New York City police officer displayed a mix of defiance and tears on Friday as he begged a judge not to send him to jail for falsely saying he witnessed a drug sale and for arresting an innocent man.

The former officer, Isaias Alicea, proclaimed his innocence, despite having been convicted in May of 10 felony counts of filing a false instrument, and spoke through tears about his difficulty supporting his family since he was fired. 

“I’m a good dad to my 3-year-old daughter, and I’m engaged,” Mr. Alicea said. “I had truly nothing to gain from this, and I’ve lost so much already.” 

Justice Patricia Nunez, of State Supreme Court in Manhattan, sternly rebuked Mr. Alicea and sentenced him to six months in prison, as a prosecutor had requested. 

“I must say, I am unmoved by your tears, sir,” the judge said. “That you are sitting here and denying guilt is an insult to the truth.” 

Mr. Alicea said he saw two men involved in a drug sale in a lobby of a housing project, the Manhattanville Houses, on Feb. 19, 2012. But the prosecutor assigned to the case requested surveillance video from the lobby that showed the two men never coming into contact with each other. 

As a result, a drug charge against one of the men, Makibu Francis, was dropped. The other man, Willie James, who did not live in the project, pleaded guilty to criminal trespass and was sentenced to 30 days in jail. 

“Thank God for that videotape because Mr. Francis might be sitting in state prison” otherwise, the judge said. “Your actions were a deliberate violation of someone’s rights, an innocent person’s rights.” 

Julio Cuevas Jr., the assistant district attorney who prosecuted the case, reminded Justice Nunez that Mr. Alicea’s record included a previous violation of someone’s constitutional rights just months before the arrests. In that earlier case, Mr. Alicea pleaded guilty to administrative charges of unlawfully entering and searching a Brooklyn home. He was transferred to Manhattan soon after. 

Mr. Alicea, who was fired after his conviction, joined the Police Department in 2006 and was known among colleagues for making a lot of arrests. 

He had been free since his arrest in January. He arrived in court alone, wearing a light gray suit and carrying a black gym bag. After the sentence was announced, court officers handcuffed him and led him to a holding cell.

----------


## tod evans

6 months?

$#@! you!

Punk!

----------


## angelatc

Not really abuse, but not worth a thread.  Yesterday we went out to breakfast at a locally owned restaurant.  Had the misfortune of sitting in a booth next to one of small town's finest. First, he was amazingly loud.  Everybody could hear every tiny bit of his conversation.

During the conversation, which was naturally all about him, he said that while he didn't care what other people did that it became is business when other people complained.  That went into a discussion of how people react when he knocks on doors, including that he thought it was stupid for them to invite him in.

He also mentioned dogs.  He said people are stupid enough to believe that their dogs won't bite.  He said , "Yeah, they won't bite you.  But if they're running up to me and you don't call them off I'll shoot him. We'll never know if he was going to bite me or not."

What a big man.  I've been bit by a dog.  My younger son managed to get bit by three different dogs.  None of us died, or suffered any long term effects.  We didn't even demand that the owners destroy the animals, although one of them did.  Apparently it wasn't the first time. We didn't sue, we just went about our lives.

But that's because we actually try to get along with people who don't actually mean us harm.  

The only beauty I found was that this guy also told the whole restaurant his address.  Filed away, just in case....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

AF-have you got any stats on how many people cops kill and/or maim each year? /curious

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Un-Certified "private" cops shake down people in OK*



....




> Oklahoma DA halts I-40 drug stops after criticism
> Caddo County Special Judge David A. Stephens said he was shocked District Attorney Jason Hicks used private company to participate in drug busts when company officers not certified by state.
> 
> HINTON — After seizing more than $1 million in cash in drug stops this year, a district attorney has suspended further roadside busts by his task force because of growing criticism over a private company's participation.
> 
> His prosecutors have dropped all criminal cases arising from the drug stops, The Oklahoman was told. Some seized money is being returned. The attorney general's office is investigating one complaint some seized funds went missing.
> 
> “I'm shocked,” a Caddo County special judge said July 2.
> 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF-have you got any stats on how many people cops kill and/or maim each year? /curious


Have not got the link handy, but search "List of people killed by law enforcement - Wiki".

Pretty sure it is Packmann, who was running "Police Misconduct".

Good lists there, broken down by year.

----------


## Deborah K



----------


## Scrapmo

> *This is money that we have taken away  stolen from the cartels  private citizens and are putting it to good use in law enforcement other cartels. And I think that's shake downs are a good thing.*


I dont see why the judge hopes to see him wearing orange. Seems like he has enough on him now to put him away, if he wanted to.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Man gets into argument with drunk off duty cop, gets SWAT-ted


*SWAT Officers Dragged 10-Year-Old from Bathtub, Made Him Stand Naked Next to 4-Year-Old Sister, Terrorized Family*

http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-pol...ed-next-4-year

When Georgeia pleaded repeatedly that she had young children in the house, *at least one officer allegedly stated, "You think you can get one of ours, and we won't get one of yours?"*  

The family says the police proceeded to drag Georgeia's 10-year-old son Trentino violently from the bathtub, injuring his ankles. They allegedly then made the boy stand naked at gunpoint next to his 4-year-old sister Briseis. 

*Officers have continued to harass and threaten the family since the raid, telling them "that's how we do things here" and that they should move out of Pittsburgh, the complaint states.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

H/T to Mad Cow for the story.


*IL - Cop Taser and kill 95 year old man for waving a cane, shoe horn and knife at them.*

*Nursing home resident dead after confrontation with police*

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013...th-police?lite

A 95-year-old resident of an Illinois nursing home died early Saturday, hours after being shocked with a Taser and bean bag rounds in a confrontation with police.

Authorities said John Warna was a resident at Victory Centre of Park Forest, on the 100 block of South Main Street in the south suburb. He was threatening paramedics and staff with a cane and a metal shoehorn when police arrived at the complex, they said.

Police said they struck him with a Taser and bean bag rounds after he threatened officers with a 12-inch butcher knife.

Warna was taken to Advocate Christ Medical Center, where he later died.

A cause of death was not released by Saturday evening.

----------


## torchbearer

thread viewed over 12,000 times. nice.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man shot in his driveway by police while looking for a cigarette in his mother’s car*

http://topinfopost.com/2013/07/28/ma...b_source=pubv1

Lying in a hospital bed the night after he was shot by Escambia County sheriff’s deputies in his own front yard, Roy Middleton only had one question: Why?

Middleton, 60, of the 200 block of Shadow Lawn Lane in Warrington, was shot in the leg about 2:42 a.m. Saturday while trying to retrieve a cigarette from his mother’s car in the driveway of their home.

A neighbor saw someone reaching into the car and called 911. While he was looking into the vehicle, deputies arrived in response to the burglary call.

Middleton said he was bent over in the car searching the interior for a loose cigarette when he heard a voice order him to, “Get your hands where I can see them.”

He said he initially thought it was a neighbor joking with him, but when he turned his head he saw deputies standing halfway down his driveway.

He said he backed out of the vehicle with his hands raised, but when he turned to face the deputies, they immediately opened fire.

*“It was like a firing squad,” he said. “Bullets were flying everywhere.”*

The Escambia County Sheriff’s Office declined to comment on the incident Saturday.

The Florida Department of Law Enforcement is investigating, as is standard in deputy-involved shootings. The deputies, who have not been publicly identified, have been placed on paid administrative leave.

In Baptist Hospital and groggy on Saturday, Middleton said he would be in recovery for several weeks. His wounds are not life-threatening.

*“I’m just glad they didn’t hit me here or here,” he said, pointing toward his head and chest. “My mother’s car is full of bullet holes though. My wife had to go and get a rental.”*

The neighborhood where Middleton lives was quiet Saturday afternoon, and there was no evidence the shooting had even occurred. However, neighbors said only a few hours earlier the area had been congested with law enforcement vehicles and yellow crime scene tape.

Several neighbors said they heard the commotion, but weren’t entirely sure why events unfolded the way they did. A teenage girl who said she witnessed a portion of the incident said she never saw Middleton provoke the deputies.

“He wasn’t belligerent or anything,“ she said.

Middleton, too, said he doesn’t understand how or why the incident escalated so quickly. He also said deputies never offered him an explanation or an apology.

“Even if they thought the car was stolen, all they had to do was run the license plate,” he said. “They would have seen that that car belonged there.”

----------


## Snew

best thread on RPF.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Eyewitness Records Santa Ana Officer Shoot, Kill Unarmed Homeless Man*

August 1, 2013 7:02 PM

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/...-homeless-man/

SANTA ANA (CBSLA.com) — An eyewitness recorded cellphone video of a Santa Ana police officer shoot and kill an unarmed 22-year-old homeless man at a shopping center earlier this week.

The witness, who wished to remain unidentified, was standing in the parking lot of the Harbor Place Shopping Center on South Harbor Boulevard around 3 p.m. Tuesday when he said he filmed a confrontation in front of Jugo’s La Tropicana between an officer, later identified as a 13-year veteran, and victim Hans Kevin Arellano.

“She exited her patrol car, gun drawn, and asked the gentlemen to get on the ground. The gentlemen didn’t get on the ground, he was still inside the restaurant. She asked again. The man then exited the restaurant, and as he was exiting the restaurant, he said, ‘What are you gonna do, b—-?’ About a second later, she shot him in the chest,” he said.

CBS2’s Michele Gile showed officers the footage of the incident.

“Obviously this is the first time we’ve seen this,” said Cpl. Anthony Bertagna of the Santa Ana Police Department. “This is something that is going to be a key piece of evidence. It’s something that we encourage people, if they have, to bring forward. This needs to get in the hands of the D.A. and our detectives. Like the chief said yesterday, we’re trying to be open and honest. There’s three separate investigations that are going on simultaneously.  This portion, as the chief said, I can’t comment on.”

Arellano’s relatives were horrified when they viewed the video and believe the officer shouldn’t have used lethal force.

“I believe they should have Tased him, hit him with a baton, anything, but not shot him to kill him,” said Arellano’s niece, Yenniffer Moreno.

At a press conference Wednesday, Santa Ana interim Police Chief Carlos Rojas said Arellano, a convicted burglar, was “combative” when he initially got into altercations with various people in a McDonald’s parking lot.

When authorities arrived to the scene, Arellano ran to nearby juice bar, where the shooting unfolded.

“It was a confrontation. It wasn’t a casual conversation,” Rojas said.

When asked why the officer didn’t Taser the man, Rojas said, “Could the officer have had other options? There’s always a lot of different options you have in these situations. It really comes down to the mindset of the officer at that time and what threat they may have been facing.”

Meantime, family members and friends gathered for a vigil Thursday night in front of Jugo’s La Tropicana.

An older sister of Arellano told KCAL9′s Tom Wait that her mother is in Mexico and in a lot of pain.

A translator said, “They haven’t seen any TV or anything or what’s going on because their mom is in Mexico and all she cares about is the suffering of her mom in Mexico.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop of the Year roughs up and arrests elderly man.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tim-of-robbery

----------


## Lucille

Cops in Iowa Beat Up Shoplifter After Hearing Her Boyfriend is Community Activist Who Has Worked with Cops on Racial Sensitivity Training
http://reason.com/blog/2013/08/06/co...ifter-after-he




> Further grim proof that modern policing is very, very dangerous (to you and me), as a couple of cops in Davenport, Iowa, start whaling away on a woman (in front of her infant daughter) in back room of store where she was caught shoplifting.
> 
> Video--warning, kind of disturbing--can be found at this CBS Local Chicago story. Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## The Free Hornet

> I believe they should have Tased him, hit him with a baton, anything, but not shot him to kill him, said Arellanos niece, Yenniffer Moreno.


It seems like just two weeks ago society was all like, "Don't taze me, bro!".  Now, we're begging for it...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...him-for-5-days!

SAN DIEGO -- *A 25-year old college student has reached a $4.1 million settlement with the federal government after he was abandoned in a windowless Drug Enforcement Administration cell for more than four days without food or water, his attorneys said Tuesday.*

The DEA introduced national detention standards as a result of the ordeal involving Daniel Chong, including daily inspections and a requirement for cameras in cells, said Julia Yoo, one of his lawyers.

*Chong said he drank his own urine to stay alive, hallucinated that agents were trying to poison him with gases through the vents, and tried to carve a farewell message to his mother in his arm.*

It remained unclear how the situation occurred, and *no one has been disciplined*, said Eugene Iredale, another attorney for Chong. The Justice Department's inspector general is investigating.

"It sounded like it was an accident – a really, really bad, horrible accident," Chong said.

Chong was taken into custody during a drug raid and placed in the cell in April 2012 by a San Diego police officer authorized to perform DEA work on a task force. *The officer told Chong he would not be charged and said, "Hang tight, we'll come get you in a minute," Iredale said.*

*The door to the 5-by-10-foot cell did not reopen for 4 1/2 days.*

Justice Department spokeswoman Allison Price confirmed the settlement was reached for $4.1 million but declined to answer other questions. The DEA didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.

Detective Gary Hassen, a San Diego police spokesman, referred questions to the DEA.

*Since attorney fees are capped at 20 percent of damages and the settlement payment is tax-free, Chong will collect at least $3.2 million*, Iredale said. Chong, now an economics student at the University of California, San Diego, said he planned to buy his parents a house.

Chong was a 23-year-old engineering student when he was at a friend's house where the DEA found 18,000 ecstasy pills, other drugs and weapons. Iredale acknowledged Chong was there to consume marijuana.

Chong and eight other people were taken into custody, but authorities decided against pursuing charges against him after questioning.

*Chong said he began to hallucinate on the third day in the cell. He urinated on a metal bench so he could have something to drink. He also stacked a blanket, his pants and shoes on a bench and tried to reach an overhead fire sprinkler, futilely swatting at it with his cuffed hands to set it off.*
*
Chong said he accepted the possibility of death. He bit into his eyeglasses to break them and used a shard of glass to try to carve "Sorry Mom" onto his arm so he could leave something for her. He only managed to finish an "S."*

Chong said he slid a shoelace under the door and screamed to get attention before five or six people found him covered in his feces in the cell at the DEA's San Diego headquarters.

"All I wanted was my sanity," Chong said. "I wasn't making any sense."

*Chong was hospitalized for five days for dehydration, kidney failure, cramps and a perforated esophagus. He lost 15 pounds.

The DEA issued a rare public apology at the time.*

U.S. Sen. Charles Grassley, the Judiciary Committee's ranking Republican, on Tuesday renewed his call for the DEA to explain the incident.

"How did this incident happen? Has there been any disciplinary action against the responsible employees? And has the agency taken major steps to prevent an incident like this from happening again?" he said.


hxx p://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/30/daniel-chong-settlement-dea_n_3678217.html?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl27|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D351752

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> It’s not easy to fire a police officer in Stark County. Consider this:
> 
> • A twice-fired Jackson Township patrolman was twice reinstated by a third-party arbitrator. He wound up resigning March 28 in exchange for $5,500 as part of a settlement after he showed up drunk to testify in court.
> 
> • Jackson Township trustees fired a different officer in 2007 after he pushed, threatened and struck his wife in front of her co-workers. He was brought back under a last-chance agreement.
> 
> *• Canton Police Officer Daniel Harless lost his job last year after a highly publicized police cruiser video captured him threatening to execute a carry concealed permit owner during a 2011 traffic stop. He won his job back through an arbitrator.*
> 
> Harless’ reinstatement and Canton’s subsequent appeal to overturn the arbitrator’s decision prompted The Repository to examine the role of arbitrators — billed as nonpartisan, impartial referees — in cases where a police officer has been fired.





> REPEATED LOSSES FOR CANTON
> 
> Of all 13 arbitration cases, perhaps the decision with the most public outcry was the reinstatement of Officer Harless to the Canton Police Department. Harless’ firing garnered national attention after Ohioans for Concealed Carry posted online the video of the 2011 traffic stop where Harless is seen berating a Brewster man upon learning the man had a pistol, which he was licensed to carry.
> 
> *“I tell you what I should’ve done,” Harless told the driver. “As soon as I felt your gun I should’ve took two steps back, pulled my Glock 40 and just put 10 bullets in your ass and let you drop. And I wouldn’t of lost any sleep.”*
> 
> *Arbitrator Harry Graham found the 15-year veteran’s conduct defensible because Harless had been patrolling a high-crime area and had been mentally distressed due to a fight he had with an arrestee eight years earlier.*
> 
> *Graham also found the city had given less severe discipline to other officers who verbally abused or physically mistreated prisoners. Harless has said that the most severe punishment he believes he should have received was a written reprimand for cursing at the driver.*
> ...





> NEUTRAL?
> 
> In most cases, the process to select an arbitrator follows this tract:
> 
> The employer and union representatives get a list of up to seven potential arbitrators from an arbitration service, such as the Federal Mediation & Conciliation Service, a governmental agency, or the American Arbitration Association, a nonprofit organization. The agencies decide which names to provide based on the geographic and expertise preferences of the two sides. Nearly 300 Ohio arbitrators are registered with the FMCS and AAA, although some names appear on both rosters.
> 
> *Once they get the list, the employer and the union take turns eliminating names. The last arbitrator standing is hired and the two sides agree to consider the arbitrator’s decision final and binding.
> 
> Kristen Bates Aylward, deputy chief counsel for the Canton City Law Department, said the alternate striking of the names off the list still doesn’t eliminate the need for arbitrators to keep their more frequent customers happy.
> ...





> ‘DEATH PENALTY’
> 
> *Attorney Leslie Kuntz of Krugliak, Wilkins, Griffiths & Dougherty believes an arbitrator’s inclination to side with the union has less to do with the selection process — “I know as many of these arbitrators as they do” — but more to do with an arbitrator’s reluctance to take a gun out of an officer’s hand.*
> 
> *“They call (firing an officer) the death penalty of employment law ... because once they’re fired, they will probably never get another job (in law enforcement)*,” said Kuntz, a labor attorney since 1986 who represents Jackson Township trustees as well as most county government offices and school districts.* “It’s very difficult to get a termination case to stick on an employee with more than 10 years of seniority.”*
> 
> In the three Stark County cases where an arbitrator upheld a police officer’s firing, the officer with the longest tenure had been at the department for five years.
> 
> Goldberg said that the firing of any employee — not just law-enforcement officers — is a serious concern because the decision affects their livelihood and their family. But he said it’s not the only concern to be weighed. *The public’s trust in the people sworn to protect them is another consideration, he said.* [LOFUCKINGL - KCC]


Much more at link explaining the entire process.

hxx p://www.cantonrep.com/news/x997480776/Taking-away-the-badge-Fired-officers-often-return-to-duty?zc_p=0

Here is the video of the Harless confrontation. Officer Harless threatens to "lump up" a woman if he sees her again and threatens to execute a man carrying concealed legally with a CCW permit. 

The whole video is recommended but starting at the 6:00 minute mark will give you a good idea of the type of people being allowed back onto the police force.




http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ghlight=canton

----------


## kcchiefs6465

*Police Kill Man In Drug Raid Gone Wrong (VIDEO)* 

Utah police shot and killed a man within seconds of storming his parents' home, video of the raid shows. The police had a warrant to search for drugs, but found only a small amount of pot and an empty vial that had apparently contained meth.

Local media report that Todd Blair, 45, was a drug addict rather than a dealer, according to friends and family.

In the video, Blair can be seen holding a golf club above his head as police smash through his door. Within seconds, without demanding Blair drop the iron or lay down, Weber-Morgan Strike Force Sgt. Troy Burnett fires three shots into him. The local prosecutor has deemed the killing justified, but his family is planning a federal lawsuit, arguing that police had plenty of alternatives.

Blair's death raises the question of why multiple heavily-armed officers were sent to raid a drug addict -- and why Weber and Morgan counties in Utah would even need a "Narcotics Strike Force." Local police forces are able to keep property they seize in drug raids, often without the necessity of a conviction, creating a perverse incentive to reinvest in military equipment and carry out additional raids.

The Salt Lake Tribune reported that the main focus of the police investigation had been Blair's roommate, who police said in the application for the warrant would destroy evidence if they weren't given authority to carry out a "no-knock" raid. But police were aware that his roommate had moved out.

Police tried to detain Blair so that he wouldn't be in the house when it was raided, but pulled over the wrong person. Despite that mistake, and despite the knowledge that the roommate had moved out, the raid on Blair was still carried out. It was hastily planned, reported the Tribune, diverting from protocol. Burnett, who shot Blair, told investigators that it is "absolutely not our standard" to carry out such a raid with as little planning as was done, according to the Tribune.

It was so hastily carried out, in fact, that police forgot the warrant. According to the Tribune, in the video it obtained an officer can be heard asking: "Did somebody grab a copy of the warrant off my desk?"

Burnett replies: "Oh, don't tell me that." He then complains to the other officers: "He doesn't have a copy of the warrant."

Minutes later, Blair would be dead.* "I didn't think about saying words. I just thought about not getting hit, or slashed or whatever,"* Burnett told investigators, saying that he thought the golf club was "a sword or something." He also said that it did not appear to him that Blair was moving toward him, an admission that could prove crucial in a federal criminal or civil case.

The killer, Sgt. Burnett, had previously told a law-enforcement magazine that he and fellow officers were trained to shoot quickly and at close range. Burnett had previously put the training to use by shooting and killing an armed suspect in 2008.

"Maybe a month before this [2008 shooting], we did our qualification and this kind of scenario was played out in live fire training where we had to quickly draw and fire at close range," Burnett said at the time. "It wasn't quite identical, but it was close. We were simulating taking down information and then all of a sudden had to drop it and fire quickly. I absolutely believe my training played a factor in this situation. I was always confident in my close-range shooting ability, and the ammo I'm absolutely pleased with. It did its job."

The below video of Blair's death, posted by The Salt Lake Tribune, is a graphic depiction of the type of raid that has become commonplace in the United States as a result of the militarization of local police forces.

WATCH:





hxx p://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/18/utah-video-police-kill-man-drug-raid_n_810420.html


I searched for a little while and there doesn't seem to be a thread on this.



Here is Radley Balko speaking on this incident.




H/T JCT




[video] Radley Balko on MSNBC discusses police militarization and Rise Of The Warrior Cop






> The killer, Sgt. Burnett, had previously told a law-enforcement magazine *that he and fellow officers were trained to shoot quickly and at close range.* Burnett had previously put the training to use by shooting and killing an armed suspect in 2008.











http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eo#post5130811

----------


## kcchiefs6465

*Police Documents on License Plate Scanners Reveal Mass Tracking* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng#post5130507

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Israel Hernandez dies after Miami Beach Police taser him following chase after vandalism*

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/state/i...fter-vandalism

Posted: 08/08/2013

By: Kevin Ozebek, WSVN via CNN

MIAMI BEACH, Fla. (WSVN) -- Detectives are investigating the death of a South Florida teen after police said they were forced to use a Taser gun when he gave chase after being spotted spray painting a building.

Felix Fernandez and Thiago Souza did not want to show their faces on camera, but want to talk about the incident that killed their friend Israel Hernandez. "He was actually well known for his art," said Fernandez.

On Tuesday morning, they were acting as lookouts as Hernandez spray-painted an empty building located on 71st Street and Collins Avenue. Before Hernandez finished the graffiti, Miami Beach Police spotted him, and he took off running.

According to Miami Beach Police, Hernandez hid in a building, jumped a fence and did not cooperate with police orders. When one officer was in close reach he fired his Taser at Hernandez.

According to Hernandez' friends, they said the officers shoved Hernandez against a wall and was then motionless on the ground. "His body was on the floor like motionless, and they were all just laughing, "said Souza.

Fernandez and Souza said the officers were high-fiving and congratulating each other as their friend was in need of medical help. "That made me feel terrible inside. These cops are gruesome, and they don't really care," said Fernandez.

Hernandez was transported to the hospital where doctors pronounced him dead.

While Hernandez' friends blame police for the death, detectives said his cause of death is still unknown.

Miami Beach Police did not want to give an interview but released a statement: "This incident is an open and ongoing investigation. The City of Miami Beach would like to extend their condolences to the family of Israel Hernandez."

Hernandez had just turned 18 years old. He recently graduated from Miami Beach Senior High School.

Miami Beach Police said a toxicology test will be done on Hernandez.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Some threads from the past week.

TAKEN! [Thread on civil asset forfeiture]

MD-Cops, knocking on doors passing out flyers about how great cops are, shoot family dog.

Texas state troopers caught on camera probing women's privates aren't isolated incidents.

Cop shoots unarmed teen in own bathroom over bag of weed, gets off free

Las Vegas Police Officer, On House Arrest For Sexually Intimidating Women

In 2011 - 1 in 25 people in Amerika was arrested.

Quad Cities Police Officer Caught Beating Female Shoplifter In Shocking Leaked Video

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Orlando cop beats, breaks neck of 84 year old man.

WWII vet’s neck breaking defended: 84-year-olds ‘can kill’ cops, too
By
Wednesday, September 22, 2010 12:32 EDT


*A 84-year-old veteran is recovering from surgery to repair damaged vertebrae after an Orlando police officer reportedly flipped him onto his face and broke his neck.*

On Saturday, “Police say Daniel J. Daley, 84, of Orlando was transported to Florida Hospital Orlando after he ‘struck’ an officer and the officer subdued him outside the Ivanhoe Grocery at 1820 North Orange Avenue about 11 p.m,” reports the Orlando Sentinel.

    The conflict began when Daley confronted a tow truck driver trying to haul his car away from a parking lot across the street from the bar where he had been drinking.

    The owners of Ivanhoe Grocery and The Caboose bar have clashed for months over use of parking spaces at the store. Signs recently were placed to discourage bar customers from occupying them.

    Daley, a frequent patron of The Caboose, was arguing with the tow truck driver when the police were called.

    Bar owner Tim Scott said the veteran “had a few drinks but he wasn’t out of control.”

    Details were scarce on what happened next, but Scott said Daley touched the unidentified police officer one to three times in a non-threatening fashion. The officer responded by throwing the senior to the pavement, the bar owner said.

*“I’ve never seen anything like it,” Scott said. “He hip-checked the guy and slammed his head into the pavement. He [Daley] is too old for that.”*

In his police report (.pdf file), 26-year-old Officer Travis Lamont writes that,

    “Daley Jr. also continued to slap my right shoulder with his hand and state several times, ‘I was a federal officer for twenty years. I fought in three wars I know what I’m talking about!’ I stated to Daley Jr again in a clear voice, ‘Do not touch me.’ Hill [the tow truck driver] then approached Daley Jr. and attempted to persuade him to leave the scene. Daley Jr. then reached out with his left hand and grabbed the right side of my neck. Daley Jr. then raised his right hand while making a closed fist, and cocked his right hand back as if to throw a punch. Daley Jr. then stated, ‘I’m not going anywhere till I knock out this cop.’ I immediately feared a physical attack was imminent so I grabbed Daley Jr’s left wrist with my left hand while placing my right hand on his left elbow. I then pivoted on the ball of my left foot while dropping my right knee toward the ground. I then directed Daley Jr. to the ground with an arm bar technique”

Daley has been charged with assaulting a law enforcement officer.

On Tuesday, the Orlando police department released 911 calls related to the incident.

*“An 86-year-old man is arguing about getting his car towed,” one angry 911 caller said. “He touched the police officer and the young officer flips him through the air on his face.”*

“I want to meet with the mayor after watching that. It was incredible. Totally excessive.”

*“Everybody is focusing on the age,” Orlando Police spokeswoman Sgt. Barbara Jones told local television station WFTV. “I am focusing on the action of this person. People, 84, can kill officers, too, can cold-cock my officer in the face, knock him out and now you’ve got an officer laying down on the ground with a gun, and everything is completely out of control.”*

*“Daley’s lawyer, Mark NeJame, said the elderly man has never had legal trouble. Lamont has been investigated three times by the police internal-affairs division,” reports the Orlando Sentinel.*

*    The officer joined the department in December 2008. Since then, he damaged his patrol car twice and was reprimanded, records show. In April, he wrongly arrested a man on a simple battery charge and had to ask a judge to release the man from jail. He received a written reprimand.*

The upset 911 caller can be listened to below.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/09/2...breaking-neck/

----------


## Anti Federalist

Served and protected the crap outta him.

This is not the first time something like this has happened, either.


*Why did cops kill this 95-year-old in walker?*

World War II hero Tasered, shot in stomach

Published: 08/05/2013 at 8:39 PM 

http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/why-did-c...ogStIhAtSZO.99

A 95-year-old man who served his country during World War II is now dead after police stormed his retirement home with riot shields, Tasered him and shot him with bean bag rounds – all because he adamantly refused to undergo high-risk surgery.

U.S. Army Air Corps veteran John Wrana, who was honorably discharged as a sergeant after he served in the India-Burma campaign, used a walker because family members said he was “wobbly” on his feet, according to the Chicago Tribune. The elderly veteran was shot down by enemy fire during the war.

*On July 26, a doctor reportedly told Wrana if he survived surgery, he would likely be put on life support. The elderly man refused the operation, and paramedics attempted to involuntarily transport him for medical treatment.* He was sitting in a chair, holding a cane and a shoe horn when police arrived at the Victory Centre senior living facility located just south of Chicago.

The Cook County medical examiner reported that Wrana bled to death internally from injuries caused when the elderly man was shot in the stomach with a 12-gauge shotgun that fired a bag filled with lead shot. The death has been ruled a homicide, according to reports.

“The Japanese military couldn’t get him at the age he was touchable, in a uniform in the war,” Wrana family attorney Nicholas Grapsas told the Tribune. “It took 70 years later for the Park Forest police to do the job.”

Grapsas said he was told “there were between five and seven police officers” at the scene.

The Chicago Sun-Times reported that the Illinois State Police Public Integrity Unit is investigating the incident. According to the Park Forest police account, Grapsas had threatened officers with a two-foot-long metal shoe horn and cane.

“Attempts were made verbally to have the resident comply with demands to drop the articles, to no avail,” the police statement said. “The resident then armed himself with a 12-inch butcher type kitchen knife.”

But Grapsas told the Tribune the staff and Wrana’s family said they never saw a butcher knife in his room.

“So where did the knife come from?” the attorney asked.

Maria Oliva, an executive with Pathway Senior Living, said staff members were kept outside of the room when police were present.

“The staff was not inside once the police were on the scene,” she said. “At different times the staff were in there, but not when they were called. They (the police) were in charge at that point.”

While police said Wrana had made threats against the staff, Grapsas said staff members urged police to let them calm the elderly man.

“If there were threats to the staff, why did the staff want to intervene and say, ‘Let us handle this; we’ll get him calmed down’?” he asked.

Now Wrana’s family is desperate for an explanation.

“I want answers,” his 74-year-old step-daughter said. “I want someone held accountable.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

*State police destroyed her home without reason during raid, East Shore woman claims in lawsuit*

http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/ind...d_her_hom.html



Michelle Thompson tells a horror story in a lawsuit she has filed in Dauphin County Court more than a year after a heavily-armed state police Special Emergency Response Team raided her Hummelstown-area home.

The police aren't the heroes of her account.

They are the villains, destructive ones at that.

There is no doubt that the SERT team left Thompson's Handshue Drive house in ruins after the May 2012 raid. The physical evidence was there after the team, which was searching for Thompson's estranged husband, Gerald, packed up and left empty-handed.

At issue in Thompson's lawsuit is the matter of justification.

Thompson claims police had no reason to attack her house, blast it full of holes, ram it with an armored vehicle and fill it with noxious gas, especially since she had readily agreed to allow officers to enter the home and look for Gerry.

She even left the front door open. And she contends that police should have realized that Gerry - who was being sought on solicitation to perjury, obstruction of law and witness intimidation charges - wasn't at the house because his lawyer, Roger Laguna, had told them that her husband was in Maryland.

Laguna, a former police officer, said Wednesday that he's still appalled by what happened. It was just gratuitous, unnecessary destruction, he said.

"As a cop I participated in many searches. I've kicked many doors open," he said. "But that was nothing like this."



Gerald Thompson, stands next to some of the spent ordinance left behind by the state police after a raid at his home in South Hanover Twp. Friday June 1, 2012. CHRIS KNIGHT, The Patriot-News


The state attorney general's office is defending against the suit. Dennis Fisher, an office spokesman, declined comment on the case. The state police also have a policy of not commenting on pending litigation.

Immediately after the raid a state police spokeswoman told PennLive that officers acted as they did because Michelle Thompson had been uncooperative. Police had to ensure that they weren't walking into an ambush, the spokeswoman said.

Filings in the case include a petition by the attorney general's office for a protective order to block requests Laguna has filed for state police records regarding the raid and its participants. Concerns about police safety and other issues make some of that information off limits, the state's lawyers contend.

Thompson claims in her suit that she had just finished taking a shower, and was clad in just a towel when police came knocking around 6:15 a.m. on May 31, 2012. Her 12-year-old son also was in the South Hanover Township house.

Officers arrived in a caravan of speeding vehicles that ripped through her yard and her shrubbery, Thompson claims. She claims officers met she and her son at the door, pointed guns at their faces, and shouted to be let in.

Even though Thompson consented to a search of her home, the police acted in "a melodramatic and exaggerated manner as though *they were conducting a military attack against an armed an entrenched enemy*," the suit states.

(Welkom to AmeriKa Comrades. - AF)

*Thompson claims officers called her a liar when she insisted that her husband wasn't at home and threatened to arrest her for obstruction of justice. She claims she "tried in vain to calm down (the officers) so that they would stop pointing their guns at her and her child, lest they shoot someone intentionally or by accident."*

"As a cop I participated in many searches. I've kicked many doors open. But that was nothing like this." - Attorney Roger Laguna

They ignored her pleas to call Laguna, Thompson claims, and when she was finally able to call him Laguna was able to verify for police that Gerald Thompson was in Annapolis, Md., that morning.

Laguna said the raid was made even more unnecessary because he had promised the police previously that Gerald Thompson would willingly surrender whenever charges were filed against him.

Police didn't have a search warrant when they first arrived at the Thompson house, but later secured one by failing to tell the district judge who issued it that, among other things, Michelle Thompson had already consented to a search, Laguna said.

Most of the damage was done as the SERT team hit the house after that warrant was secured, according to the suit.

Meanwhile, Michelle Thompson claims that she and her son were forced to sit on the ground for hours under armed guard. She wasn't permitted to take medicine she needs for a chronic health condition, she claims, and when she asked to go to the bathroom, she was forced to do so along a roadside while an officer watched.

When her parents arrived and confronted officers, they were told that she and her son were "witnesses" and were kept away from them, Thompson claims.

She claims, too, that police ignored her pleas to protect her pets, including a dog that was caged in the house. Instead, they fired projectiles and gas into the building. 

Thompson claims that during the raid the armored vehicle rammed the house off its foundation and collapsed a porch. Beams were splintered and holes were blasted through the home, while officers broke almost every window and door, including the open front door.

The police kicked holes in the walls, Thompson claims, and ruined decorations and personal belongings. The gas that was shot into the house made the family's caged dog ill, she claims, and officers even trampled the cage containing her son's pet turtle.

The SERT crew left all kinds of potentially dangerous material behind when it left, Thompson claims, and the gas residue left from the raid sickened her and her son.

* She claims that after the raid her husband, accompanied by Laguna, did turn himself in at the local district judge's office. Gerald Thompson was granted unsecured bail, then walked out of the office "and went back to what was left of his home," the suit states.*

First Assistant District Attorney Fran Chardo said the witnesses intimidation charge and other counts that prompted the raid were withdrawn as part of a plea agreement reached when Gerald Thompson pleaded guilty last August to a weapons possession charge that had been filed in December 2011. Thompson was sentenced to 11 1/2 to 23 months in county prison on his guilty plea.

In her suit, Michelle Thompson seeks more than $100,000 in damages on claims of negligent use of a motor vehicle to cause property damage, assault and battery, false arrest, invasion of privacy, and civil rights violations.

Laguna said the damage caused by police and the noxious, irritating gas residue they left behind persists and has made the Thompson home uninhabitable.

The house has been foreclosed upon, he said, and the mother and son are living in a garage apartment on the property. He said a restoration firm told Thompson it would cost $70,000 just to repair the exterior damage, and that the gas-polluted interior would have to be gutted.

"They can't afford to fix it. Insurance wouldn't cover it," Laguna said. "I guess the state police will have to cover it."

----------


## kcchiefs6465

*Thomas Merenda, Cop, Allegedly Asks DUI Suspect To Kick Him In 'Nuts'*

A Lauderhill, Fla. cop allegedly not only groped two female DUI suspects, but also asked one to punch him in the "nuts" because it "turned him on."

Thomas Merenda, 34, turned himself in Thursday on charges of unlawful compensation and battery, the Detroit Free Press reported. His partner, 33-year-old Franklin Hartley, also surrendered to police on similar charges.

The initial incident occurred in May 2012, when prosecutors say Merenda and Hartley pulled over two allegedly intoxicated women at about 4 a.m. in Lauderhill. The women said Hartley told them he could arrest them, then told them to drive behind a nearby strip mall where Merenda was waiting, NBC Miami reported.

Hartley drove over, too, and "began to kiss and touch" the passenger's breasts "while reminding her she could be arrested," according to an affidavit obtained by the Detroit Free Press. He then allegedly ordered her to have sex with him, and she did so.

Meanwhile, Merenda allegedly started groping the driver under the guise of a pat-down, then asked her to punch him in the "nuts" and "reassured her that this was OK and this turned him on." Hartley added that this partner "really enjoys this," according to the affidavit. The women then kicked Merenda in the crotch.

Merenda's attorney, Eric Schwartzreich, told CBS Miami that his client should not be facing charges for unlawful compensation.

"Unlawful compensation is defined as a benefit or an advantage," he told the station. “As a member of the male population, I can say that never in a million years is it a reward to get hit in the family jewels.”

Both officers have bonded out of jail and are on paid administrative leave.


hxxp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/15/thomas-merenda-franklin-hartley-cops-officers-kick-in-the-nuts_n_3762399.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Father of Eight Dies From Heart Attack After Police Storm Wrong House

----------


## phill4paul

For the children.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Off Duty Cop Executes Man At Bar

Houston Deputy Sues 9-1-1 Caller

Man Thrown to Ground and Threatened With Taser For Waving at Cops

The Myth of Police Protection [Cops have no obligation to protect you]

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops taser, drag man headfirst down stairs killing him for standing on apt roof*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...apt-roof-Video

----------


## kcchiefs6465

DETROIT (WJBK) -  
After a brawl with the police, two brothers are charged with assaulting officers but they say they're the real victims and have the proof to prove it: the whole fight was caught on video.

It all started when Tywonn Mitchell, 20, and Naybon Moore, 26, were driving to Grandy's Coney Island back in May. They say that's when Detroit police officers began profiling them, tailing their car.

The brothers pulled into the restaurant and the police car backed away, so they thought everything was fine. 

But then the officers followed them into the Coney Island, and asked to see their IDs. The brothers asked to know what they had done wrong, (as you can hear in the video), both of them were aware of their rights. One is studying criminal justice and the other is studying law. 

That's when one of the brothers flipped his hands, and it turned into a full-on brawl. 

*The brothers were taken into custody. Fast forward three months now, and they are charged with assault and battery on a police officer, obstruction of justice, and resisting arrest.*

But they claim, they are the real victims here.

Detroit Police Department tells us, when the incident happened the officers admitted they used force and a command level investigation was conducted. 

The officers say when they were investigating inside the Coney Island, one of the officers extended his hand and asked one of the brothers to step back, but he slapped the officers hand in return. At that point the police officer responded with force. 

*The use of force was deemed appropriate and reasonable after intensive review of the video and interviewing the brothers.*

hxxp://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/23284012/brothers-charged-with-assaulting-detroit-police-say-they-were-assaulted-first#ixzz2dQPVq9ni

----------


## Scrapmo

> *The use of force was deemed appropriate and reasonable after intensive review of the video and interviewing the brothers.*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Yes, because when the police start randomly beating the shyt out of you, you either just stand there and take it, or go to prison for assaulting a police officer. KNOW YOUR ROLE MUNDANE!

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes, because when the police start randomly beating the shyt out of you, you either just stand there and take it, or go to prison for assaulting a police officer. KNOW YOUR ROLE MUNDANE!


 I choose option C and let the chips fall where they may. So done with it.

----------


## Lucille

Double-Leg Amputee Suing Nebraska Police for Harassment During Apparently Unwarranted Traffic Stop
http://reason.com/blog/2013/08/30/do...ebraska-police




> Leroy Duffie, who is a pastor and a double-leg amputee, alleges that police used excessive force on him during an apparently unwarranted traffic stop in Lincoln, Nebraska. Nebraska Disability Rights, which is helping Duffie, says police broke his teeth and tore his rotator cuff and that Duffie also needs treatment for trauma resulting from the police encounter. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				According to the suit, Duffie was pulled over for no apparent reason, and police with guns drawn demanded that he exit the van with his hands up. Duffie explained that his two prosthetic legs prevented him from raising his arms and getting out at the same time.
> 
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

> Double-Leg Amputee Suing Nebraska Police for Harassment During Apparently Unwarranted Traffic Stop
> http://reason.com/blog/2013/08/30/do...ebraska-police


  I wish I lived in Nebraska. Some cops would be on medical disability leave. If there is gonna be an end to this it is gonna have to happen soon. It is gonna have to be done by US.

----------


## tod evans

This goes here;




> ...Our government..
> 
> 
> *107-year-old man killed by SWAT team in Arkansas
> *
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/08...est=latestnews
> 
> Police in Pine Bluff, Arkansas say a 107-year-old man was killed in a shootout with a SWAT team Saturday afternoon. 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman brutally face-planted into pavement during arrest; charged with battering police*

http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/w...tering-police/

"DON'T YOU F***ING TOUCH ME," the officer roared, before delivering a crushing blow to the woman's face

Posted on September 10, 2013 by PSUSA in Uncategorized 



TALLAHASSEE — Shocking video evidence shows how Tallahassee police officers used an unprovoked act of violence against a woman they were arresting for driving under the influence.  In front of their own dashboard camera, without any legitimate provocation, two officers drilled a woman face-first into the road, then knelt on her head, causing startling physical trauma.

In the early hours of August 10, Tallahassee police arrived at the scene of an alcohol-related accident.  The suspect, 44-year-old Christina West, was put through field-sobriety testing and determined to be intoxicated.

During the arrest, the inebriated woman flailed her arm as the officer attempted to handcuff her.

*“DON’T YOU $#@!ING TOUCH ME,” Officer Chris Ormerod roared.

The officers are then seen forcefully slamming the 5′-6″, 130 pound woman face-first to the hard ground, followed by a giving her a gratuitous knee to the back of her head, exacerbating her facial trauma.*

She can be heard screaming in pain as she is being pressed into the road by two male assailants.  Officer Ormerod continued to press her face into the ground with his arm.

West was arrested on a charge of DUI and several counts of battery on a law-enforcement officer, according to Tallahassee.com.

Florida State Attorney Willie Meggs said he was shocked by brutality of the officers, and will not prosecute West for battery on a police officer.

“I am extremely upset,” he said in an interview with the Tallahassee Democrat. “It is very disturbing. This is a very disturbing situation to me, and I’m dealing with it.”

“The video was taken from the police car and shows the road side sobriety test as well as the arrest of the subject,” City Commissioner Scott Maddox wrote to city officials. “It also shows DISTURBING use of force against a completely non aggressive arrestee. It is my belief that the city of Tallahassee will soon face a liability lawsuit based on the content of the video.”

After being hospitalized, West was determined to have suffered a broken orbital bone, a swollen eye, bloody nose and cuts to her arms and legs.

Arresting Officer Chris Ormerod excluded details from his written statement, according to Tallahassee.com.  Ormerod wrote that West was “placed on the ground” after resisting being put in handcuffs.  He omitted the part where she was bent over his vehicle and then body-slammed to the road, followed by a crushing knee to the head.

Tallahassee Police Chief Dennis Jones has opened an investigation.  No comment on the future employment of the officers.

The video speaks for itself.  The use of force was brutal and unnecessary.  TPD needs to purge its ranks of officers who commit such unprovoked assaults.  Instead of charging West with battery, it would be more appropriate to charge Officer Chris Ormerod.

----------


## torchbearer

AF,
you are the reason the NSA puts a worm in my router.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

*UCF police officer shatters student's car window* September 19, 2013|By Jerriann Sullivan, Orlando Sentinel

What would have been a traffic citation turned into several felony charges when a University of Central Florida student refused to roll her window down.

*Officer Timothy Isaacs said he was forced to smash her car window because she was closing the window on his arm.*

*The student -- Victoria King, 26  was arrested and later filed a police brutality complaint.*

UCF police pulled King over for only having one working brake light 11:41 a.m. Sept 4 on North Gemini Boulevard.

King refused to roll her car window all the way down so the officer could have her sign the citation, according to the arrest report.

The officer asked King "multiple times to roll down the window," but she ignored the officer and rolled the window all the way up, the report said.

The officer told King "that her window would be broken" if she didn't roll it down, prompting King to bring it a quarter of the way down, the report said.

The officer reached into the 1996 silver Mercury car to open the door, so King rolled the window up.

*"I forcefully pulled my arm back and broke the window due to the defendant's blatant disregard to all of the orders that were given to her and her attempt to close the window on my arm," the officer wrote in the report.*

*The officer pulled King from the car and arrested her on three felony charges  battery on a law enforcement officer, resisting officer with violence and resisting officer without violence.*

She was booked into the Orange County Jail but has since been released. She couldn't be reached for comment Thursday.

hxxp://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2013-09-19/news/os-ucf-cop-shattered-window-20130919_1_shatters-window-ucf-police-officer

----------


## Anti Federalist

AmeriKa.



*Cannon County deputies shoot, kill man*

Posted: Feb 07, 2012 5:34 PM EST Updated: Mar 06, 2012 5:40 PM EST  

http://www.wsmv.com/story/16698343/c...yKg.like%22%5D

WOODBURY, TN (WSMV) - 

Cannon County deputies shot and killed a man they claim attempted to run over them while doing donuts in his front yard. But the family is calling the shooting death senseless.  

Richard Butcher, 28, of 2044 Petty Gap Road was shot and killed Monday night.

"One (deputy) was shooting this way, one (deputy) was shooting that way," the victim's brother Nicholas Butcher said.

Nicholas Butcher said he did everything he could to get the Cannon County Deputies to stop shooting last night.

"I came on the front porch and I screamed at the police to stopped shooting, and they didn't they keep going. I screamed three different times they had that much time to keep shooting," Butcher said.  

Butcher says his brother Richard, known to his family and friends as "Rick" was doing donuts in the front yard; the tire marks are still visible. He said two Cannon County officers showed up, and things took a tragic turn. Lawmen claim he tried to run over them.

*"They said they were in fear for their lives. They pulled on my property if they would have stayed in their cars they wouldn't have been in any kind of danger," Butcher said, "They advanced toward them, and started shooting. They put themselves in that situation, and then felt like they could justify it."* 

According to the Tennessee Bureau Investigation (TBI), the deputies were in the area responding to a report of stolen scrap metal.  The suspect was supposed to have been in a black pickup.  When the deputies saw Butcher driving "crazy" in his yard in a black truck, they stopped, said TBI spokesperson Kristin Helm.   

"It was pop, then pop, pop, pop," neighbor Becky Sherburne said.

Sherburne was standing in her front yard, and watched the tragic events unfold.

"After he let that first round go the car immediately had started to roll backward and he kept firing.  He unloaded his gun on him, and didn't stop until it was empty I'm sure," Sherburne said.  

The truck came to rest in a pit of mud.  Authorities said Butcher was pronounced dead at the hospital.  Family members aren't buying it.

*"He died in the truck they let him sit in the truck for 45 minutes and bleed out.  The ambulance was here. There were several witnesses," Butcher said.*

Cannon County Sheriff Darrell Young referred all questions to the TBI. No word tonight if the two deputies are on routine leave until the investigation is complete.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Served and protected.

H/T to Angelatc


*Cops Accused of Overkill on Sick Woman*

By CAMERON LANGFORD 

https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/09/26/61509.htm

SHERMAN, Texas (CN) - As her husband begged them to "put the gun away," Texas police repeatedly shot and Tasered a demented 67-year-old woman because she wouldn't drop a letter opener, then told the husband they had "saved his ass," the man claims.

David Seyfried sued the City of Lewisville Police Department and six of its officers in Federal Court, for his wife Dolores Seyfried.

Seyfried says he called the Dallas Alzheimer's Association hotline after "Dolores had become agitated with (him) and had a four [to] five-inch letter opener in her hand" at their home in Lewisville, a Dallas suburb.

The Dallas Alzheimer's Association then contacted Lewisville police without his consent, Seyfried claims.

Defendant Lewisville Officers George Reed and Sgt. Courtney Letalien arrived as David tried to calm Delores down in their back yard, the husband says.

"Letalien immediately attempted to remove David from the back yard while holding an orange shotgun in his hand," the complaint states. "David became very upset once he saw the shotgun and believed at that time that there was no need for such measures. David repeatedly pleaded with Letalien to 'put the gun away' and explained that he can calm her down and that no force would be needed.

"David did not believe that Delores posed a threat to anyone and even explained to the officer that he had not been stabbed as reported to officers by the DAA. Letalien forced David to the front of the house so he could not see what was happening with his wife."

David says that as he argued with Letalien, Reed shot Delores with a Taser.

"When Delores did not fall, Letalien immediately shot Delores with the less lethal shotgun at her thigh," the complaint states. "When once again Delores did not fall or release the letter opener, Letalien shot Delores once again in the other thigh. The second round did knock Delores to the ground but she was able to get back on her feet. Defendants allege that Delores maintained her hand on the letter opener during this time. When Delores turned to walk away from the officers, Letalien shot Delores a third time in the left buttocks with the shotgun. When the third round did not cause Delores to fall, Letalien switched to his Taser and deployed a cartridge with one probe hitting Delores in the back and the other hitting her on her right buttocks. Letalien found this force to be 'effective' when she fell to the ground."

Reed then tried to step on her wrist to handcuff her, David says, and thinking she was resisting, Reed Tasered her again.

After an ambulance took Delores to the hospital, David says, the police "declared 'exigent circumstances' and searched their home against his objections."

"While David continued to shout his disapproval at the officers, he was told that they 'saved his ass today,'" the complaint states.

Reed then called the Dallas Alzheimer's Association and reported that David could not take care of Delores, David says.

"This action was unnecessary and ... it was done with actual malice," David says.

He claims his wife's wrist was broken in two places and she needed 17 staples inserted for injuries inflicted by the police.

Worse yet, he says, the episode "increased the severity of her Alzheimer's and she now requires around-the-clock nursing staff."

The Lewisville Police Department sent nine squad cars to the home, but no charges were brought against Delores, her husband says.

He seeks punitive damages for excessive force and wrongful search and seizure. The Seyfrieds are represented by Kris Balekian Hayes of Dallas.

Lewisville Police Chief Russ Kerbow declined to comment.

"We have yet to be served on this lawsuit and it would inappropriate for me to comment on pending litigation," Kerbow said in an email.

----------


## Lucille

If I get Alzheimer's or dementia, you can either put me on an ice floe or call the cops to come help me.

I'll just put this here.

Philly Transit Police Chief Surprised Witnesses did not call 911 to Report Cop getting Beat up 
http://photographyisnotacrime.com/20...-getting-beat/

----------


## Lucille

Dont Pull in Front of a Fatherland Security Bureaucrat on a Highway . . .
http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...-on-a-highway/




> . . . or he may follow you to a parking lot and fire a 40 caliber pistol into the side of your car, like this moron did in Boca Raton, Florida a few weeks ago.  Fortunately, the round did not hit the two-year-old boy who was in his car seat at the time with his dad at the Boca Raton mall.





> According to a Boca Raton police probable cause affidavit, Echevarria honked his horn at Juma's car after Juma cut him off near the Town Center mall.
> 
> In response, Juma shot up his middle finger. Officers wrote in the affidavit what happened next:
> 
> Echevarria, driving with his wife and five children, tried to follow Juma's red Toyota but crashed into the back of another car. Echevarria signaled to the other car to follow him into the mall parking lot. In the mall parking lot near the Nordstrom store, Echevarria saw Juma's car and parked his black Honda Pilot nose-to-nose with it.
> 
> The special agent, dressed in civilian clothes, got out of his car, pointed a .40-caliber Sig Sauer handgun at Juma's car, and announced he was a police officer.
> 
> Echevarria said Juma sped away, bumping Echevarria and Echevarria's wife as he drove off, according to the affidavit. The agent fired one round at the Toyota, police said, with the bullet lodging in the rear driver's side wheel well.
> ...


Because there is no bigger threat to your life than being flipped off.

I can think of several other charges that would have been brought had this guy been a mundane.

----------


## tod evans

This goes here too;




> *Cops shoot Texas homeowner dead after he kills intruder*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/01...cmp=latestnews
> 
> A Texas homeowner was shot dead by police after he shot and killed a career criminal who broke into his home Thursday night, authorities say.
> 
> The Dallas Morning News reports police did not realize 57-year-old William Keith Hall was defending his home when they arrived, and that Hall ignored the officers’ repeated demands he drop his weapon.
> 
> Maj. Jeff Cotner tells the paper Hall pointed a pistol at police officers and witnesses on the scene, and that he had plenty of time to “de-escalate the situation.”
> ...

----------


## jct74

> *At DHS, Accountability Is Just Another Word For Looking the Other Way*
> 
> A story about the use and abuse of power.
> 
> By Sean Davis
> OCTOBER 7, 2013
> 
> Five years ago, I was driving around Alexandria running errands for my then-fiance (now my wife) when my car was wrecked by a power-hungry federal law enforcement official who threatened to arrest me and nearly pulled a gun on me. That agent, Angel Echevarria, was arrested in Florida late last month after he opened fire on a vehicle that allegedly cut him off. One of the occupants in the vehicle was a two-year-old child.
> 
> ...


read more:
http://thefederalist.com/2013/10/07/...the-other-way/

----------


## jct74

> *Deputies shoot, kill homeless man wielding wooden stick*
> 
> By Ari Bloomekatz
> October 7, 2013, 6:57 a.m.
> 
> Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department deputies shot and killed a homeless man wielding a stick over the weekend, officials said.
> 
> The shooting occurred at about 3:48 p.m. Sunday near the intersection of Venice and La Cienega boulevards in Los Angeles, authorities said.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/l...,5096947.story

----------


## Lucille

Woman Says She Called 911 for an Ambulance for Her Fiancée, Cops Came and Shot Him Instead
http://reason.com/blog/2013/10/07/wo...for-an-ambulan

Also here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-Him-Instead

----------


## Lucille

Woman’s Lawsuit Over Aggressive Jailhouse Strip Search Leads to More Women Coming Forward With Complaints
http://reason.com/blog/2013/10/08/wo...sive-jailhouse

----------


## Danke

Wow, how did I miss this thread.

----------


## Mani

Ya but the article is slanted.  It doesn't describe how scary that wooden stick looked.  





The man uttered, "Avada Ked...." and THEN was shot dead....The officers safety was as serious risk.  Thank Goodness the officers are OK.  IT was a close call.





> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/l...,5096947.story
> 
> 
> Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department deputies shot and killed a homeless man wielding a stick over the weekend, officials said.
> 
> The shooting occurred at about 3:48 p.m. Sunday near the intersection of Venice and La Cienega boulevards in Los Angeles, authorities said.
> 
> Deputies with the Transit Services Bureau came into contact with the man when he "suddenly armed himself with a wooden stick," the Sheriff's Department said in a news release.
> 
> ...

----------


## Lucille

Detectives Kill 80 Year Old Man In His Own Home Because They Smelled Something
http://www.realfarmacy.com/detective...UwjV4P0mQ7c.99

Vid at the link

h/t

----------


## phill4paul

> Clint Peterson Was Killed by Police While Running Away
> 
> Why did a Duncanville police officer shoot Clint Peterson? Don't bother asking the cops.
> 
> There still are a few reminders left of Clint Peterson on Kelly Court, the quiet, leafy street in Duncanville where he was shot to death.
> 
> A neighbor's white pickup that Peterson once repaired is parked in a driveway. Across the street is the home of an elderly couple whose lawn he mowed for extra cash. A small bouquet of flowers sits outside another house in the middle of the block, where the three women who witnessed Peterson's brief, fatal encounter with police all live.
> 
> A few houses down, there is a more gruesome trace of Peterson — faint bloodstains on the concrete driveway where he collapsed after being shot.
> ...


http://www.dallasobserver.com/2013-1...ing-away/full/

----------


## phill4paul

An Offer You Can’t Refuse
How US Federal Prosecutors Force Drug Defendants to Plead Guilty

DECEMBER 5, 2013
The 126-page report details how prosecutors throughout the United States extract guilty pleas from federal drug defendants by charging or threatening to charge them with offenses carrying harsh mandatory sentences and by seeking additional mandatory increases to those sentences. Prosecutors offer defendants a much lower sentence in exchange for pleading guilty. *Since drug defendants rarely prevail at trial, it is not surprising that 97 percent of them decide to plead guilty.*

http://www.hrw.org/node/120933

----------


## phill4paul

In NYC you've got roughly a 50/50 chance of being shot purposely as opposed to accidentally by the cops.




> NYPD Shootings by the Numbers, 2012 Edition
> The New York Times has the stats today from a police department report detailing all of the shootings in 2012 involving NYPD officers. More people were killed by police and more cops were shot last year than any other time during the Bloomberg administration.
> 
> People hit by NYPD gunfire: 30
> 
> People killed by NYPD gunfire: 16
> 
> People shot by the NYPD accidentally (bystanders or accidental discharge): 14
> 
> ...


http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...bers-2012.html

----------


## phill4paul

*‘Oh, You’re Gonna Shoot Me?’* Robert Cameron Redus 

*‘‘What are you gonna do? Shoot me?"* Samuel Vanettes

The answer is clear. Yes, they will.




> A former sheriff’s deputy on trial for murder in an off-duty shooting at a Murrieta bar took the witness stand Monday, Dec. 2, testifying that he fired his gun in self-defense after the victim’s friends threatened to kill him.
> 
> “I thought these guys were gonna kill me with my own gun,” Dayle William Long testified. “I didn’t want to die.”
> 
> Long, 44, who has been in custody with bail set at $1 million, was a 10-year veteran of the Riverside County Sheriff’s Department assigned to a courtroom at the time of the Dec. 21, 2011 shooting. He has pleaded not guilty.
> 
> Prosecutors have said Long, angry and drunk, shot 36-year-old Samuel Vanettes without provocation at Spelly’s Pub and Grille on Murrieta Hot Springs Road. 
> 
> After meeting Vanettes and his friends at the bar and hanging out with them for a while, Long began arguing over trivial things and traded angry words with one of Vanettes’ friends, prosecutor Burke Strunsky said earlier in the trial.
> ...


http://www.pe.com/local-news/riversi...-testifies.ece

----------


## phill4paul

EXCLUSIVE: INNOCENT MAN SUES AFTER COPS BEAT HIM & PEPPER-SPRAY THE WOUNDS
1 day ago | US | Posted by Ben Swann Staff
December 9, 2013

Adam Williams, a citizen of Murfreesboro, Tennessee, claims he is victim of police brutality. Williams and his brother were outside of a local sports-bar when the two decided to walk outside and wait for their friend to pay a tab. Once outside, the two say they encountered an intoxicated stranger who was urinating on the sidewalk. After a  brief encounter with the two, the stranger disappeared into the night.

Moments later, the head of security arrived and began threatening the two for urinating on the sidewalk. The two told the security guard that they had done no such thing and were simply waiting for a friend.

“Due to the fact we were breaking no laws, Jared (Williams’ brother) & I remained where we stood & continued to legally wait for our friend Dean,” Williams wrote in a statement to police.

The security guard called for police who arrived from across the street moments later. In total, 6 police began interrogating the two brothers.

The two told police what had happened, but claim police had little interest, as they continued to move in on them. One officer told the two to shut up, or they’d talk their way into jail. Williams says they asked police if they were being detained, or if they were free to go multiple times and received no answer.

“In moments, six police were surrounding us,” said Williams. One officer then yelled at the two, “Buddy, you ain’t being detained! You’re free to go!” However, while saying this, the officers continued to advance the two.

“It was clear we were not free to go,” says Williams. In fear of the sudden escalation, the two asked to speak with the supervising officer on duty. At that moment, Officer Keith Sanders stepped forward and yelled, “I’m the g**da**, fu****g supervisor! Don’t you know what this means,” as he pointed to his uniform patch.

At this point, the two told Sanders’ they would be contacting his supervisors to inform them of the rude behavior. As the two were told they weren’t being detained, they turned to leave. At this moment, officer Sanders reached forward and threw Williams onto the concrete. The officers immediately jumped Williams and began to beat him.

Officers punched Williams multiple times in the face and head. They then cuffed him and placed him into the patrol car of officer Kennith White. Police claim that moments later Williams began kicking the back seat of the patrol car. Officer White then opened the car door to pepper-spray Williams in his face and on his fresh wounds. Officer White then slammed shut the door leaving Williams to suffocate in the mist.



Police then took Williams to the detention center where they strapped him into a chair and slammed his face onto the metal table in front of him.

According to the civil lawsuit submitted by attorney Jon Rodgers, there is video footage police slamming Williams’ head into the table. The police department is being sued for personal damages, $5ook, and fees. Rodgers says that his client’s Fourth & Fourteenth Amendment rights were violated.

Police charged Williams with two separate counts of assault on an officer, resisting arrest and public intoxication. Once released, Williams went to the local emergency department where doctors suspected he had a fractured wrist. Once the lawsuit moved forward, the defendants offered to drop all charges and costs against Williams except one. ”I’m not going to settle,” says Williams.

Officer White was also recently engaged in an altercation with a city firefighter. Many are accusing officer White of using excessive force for punching Jerry Mosely, a firefighter living in the same county, multiple times in the ribs. (Video Below)


The police department released a statement stating that officer White’s actions were necessary. Mosely says the police department’s statement of events released to the media are untrue.

Mosely and Williams have since been in contact with one another to discuss their unfortunate experiences with excessive use of force from a police officer.




Read more: http://benswann.com/exclusive-innoce...#ixzz2n5NumKu9 
Follow us: @BenSwann_ on Twitter

----------


## phill4paul

> Police officers fatally shot an emotionally distressed man eight times in his Harlem apartment *after one cop accidentally shot his fellow officer with a Taser, prompting the injured officer to scream "He's stabbing me, shoot him!"*
> 
> This revelation in the death of 29-year-old Mohamed Bah comes from the NYPD's own shooting incident report completed in December of last year, two months after officers killed Bah, claiming he had lunged at him with a knife.
> 
> Former NYPD spokesman Paul Browne made no mention of this crucial detail in describing the scene at Bah's apartment to the New York Times. Emergency Services Unit officers had broken down Bah's door and fired a Taser and a rubber bullet at Bah, despite the fact that Bah's mother, concerned for her son's well being, had called 911 to request an ambulance.
> 
> “None of those firings have any visible effect,” Mr. Browne said. “At this point, it’s not a matter of even keeping him from charging; he is now stabbing two E.S.U. officers in their vests, and one of them, as this guy keeps stabbing, yells, ‘He’s stabbing me; shoot him.’ ”
> 
> *In fact, Sergeant Joseph McCormack had shot Detective Edwin Mateo with a Taser gun in his arm, prompting Mateo's cry.* Randolph McLaughlin, an attorney for Bah's family, said that the NYPD knowingly withheld the information from his clients.
> ...


http://gothamist.com/2013/12/09/laws...nother_cop.php

----------


## phill4paul

Judge puts suits alleging illegal strip searches on fast track
Cases filed after former Milwaukee police officer sentenced




> Some of the many federal civil rights lawsuits that contend Milwaukee police conducted illegal strip and body cavity searches of drug suspects appear on a fast track, scheduled for trial as early as June, with deadlines much sooner for settlement reports and key motions.
> 
> The flood of lawsuits — 12 so far involving 20 plaintiffs, with more suits expected — began in June after former officer Michael Vagnini was sentenced to 26 months in prison. He pleaded no contest to four felonies and four misdemeanors related to the illegal searches.
> 
> If successful, the claims could leave the City of Milwaukee on the hook for millions of dollars in damages.
> 
> Generally, the plaintiffs claim to have been stopped and searched without reasonable cause and subjected to varying degrees of humiliating public strip searches or manual searches of their anal areas. In some instances, police did find drugs, but in most no contraband was discovered.
> 
> During a scheduling conference last month for one of the cases, U.S. District Judge J.P. Stadtmueller told Assistant City Attorney Susan Lappen the city may have to hire outside counsel to share the burden of defending all the cases — if any actually wind up being tried.
> ...



Read more from Journal Sentinel: http://www.jsonline.com/news/crime/j...#ixzz2n5RBwvvC 
Follow us: @JournalSentinel on Twitter

----------


## phill4paul

Hat tip to aGoT....

  18 LA sheriff's officials charged in jail probe(LOL at 5% bad)
LOS ANGELES (AP)  Roughly three years ago, a man referred to in a federal indictment as "Visitor LF" went to Men's Central Jail to discuss his inability to visit his brother there. Instead, a Los Angeles County Sheriff's deputy allegedly handcuffed him, took him to a break room with no windows or public access, and threw him against a refrigerator.

His arm was fractured in the encounter and he received cuts to his nose and face, according to indictments unsealed Monday. Afterward, four deputies tried to have him falsely charged with resisting an executive officer. The man was detained for about five days and ultimately released without being charged.

It was one among many allegations announced by federal officials as they charged 18 current and former Los Angeles County sheriff's officials with beating inmates and jail visitors, falsifying reports, and trying to obstruct an FBI probe of the nation's largest jail system.

The investigation into corruption and civil rights abuses led to the arrests Monday of 16 of the 18 defendants. The 13 who were arraigned entered not guilty pleas. At least two no longer work for the department.

"These incidents did not take place in a vacuum. In fact, they demonstrated behavior that had become institutionalized," said U.S. Attorney Andre Birotte Jr.

Flanked by some of his top command staff, Sheriff Lee Baca told reporters Monday that he was troubled by the charges and called it a sad day for his department. He said the department would continue to cooperate with the FBI and that deputies who have been charged would be relieved of duty and have their pay suspended.

Among allegations in a criminal complaint and four grand jury indictments:

 Deputies unlawfully detained and used force on visitors to Men's Central Jail, including detaining and handcuffing the Austrian consul general in one instance, and in another, grabbing a man by the neck, forcing his head into a refrigerator, throwing him to the floor and pepper-spraying his eyes.

 Deputies falsified reports to make arrests seem lawful or in one case, struck, kicked and pepper-sprayed an inmate and made false reports to have the inmate charged with and prosecuted for assaulting deputies.

 Deputies tried to thwart the investigation by unsuccessfully seeking a court order to get the FBI to provide documents and attempted to intimidate a lead FBI agent by falsely saying they were going to seek a warrant for her arrest.

View galleryAndre Birotte, U.S. Attorney for the Central District&nbsp;&hellip;
Andre Birotte, U.S. Attorney for the Central District of California, at podium, and Bill Lewis, Assi 
Those charged with conspiracy and obstruction of justice include two lieutenants, one of whom oversaw the department's safe jails program and another who investigated allegations of crimes committed by sheriff's personnel.

They're accused along with two sergeants and three deputies with trying to prevent the FBI from contacting an informant by falsifying records to appear that he had been released when he had been moved to different cells under false names.


http://news.yahoo.com/18-la-sheriff-...073622415.html

----------


## Origanalist

[QUOTE
FILE - This undated file photo provided by the Illinois Department of Corrections shows inmate Stanley Wrice. On Tuesday, Dec. 10, 2013, a Cook County judge overturned the rape conviction for Wrice who has been in prison for 30 years. He will be released from Pontiac Correctional Center on Wednesday. The ruling comes two days after key witness Bobby Joe Williams testified detectives working for former Chicago police lieutenant Jon Burge tortured him into falsely testifying against Wrice. (AP Photo/Illinois Department of Corrections) (THE ASSOCIATED PRESS)

CHICAGO   A man who says Chicago police tortured him until he confessed to a rape he did not commit walked out of an Illinois prison on Wednesday after spending 30 years behind bars.

Stanley Wrice's release from the Pontiac Correctional Center came a day after Cook County Judge Richard Walsh overturned the 59-year-old's conviction, saying officers lied about how they had treated him.

The ruling was just the latest development in one of the darkest chapters of Chicago Police Department history, in which officers working under former Lt. Jon Burge were accused of torturing suspects into false confessions and torturing witnesses into falsely implicating people in crimes.

Wrice has insisted for years that he confessed to the 1982 sexual assault after officers beat him in the groin and face. And a witness testified at a hearing Tuesday that he falsely implicated Wrice in the rape after two Chicago police officers under Burge's command tortured him.

He was sentenced to 100 years in prison.

Now that Walsh has ordered Wrice's release, it will be up to a special prosecutor to decide whether to retry him. The special prosecutor did not return a call seeking comment Tuesday evening.

With his release, Wrice will join a number of men who in recent years have been released from prison because they were tortured into confessing at the hands of Burge's men. Dozens of men -- almost all of them black -- have claimed that, starting in the 1970s, Burge and his officers beat or shocked them into confessing to crimes ranging from armed robbery to murder.

In court Tuesday, Wrice testified that two former officers beat him with a flashlight and a 20-inch piece of rubber -- the same weapons, lawyers say, that others have said the two used on them to get them to confess to crimes or implicate others in crimes they did not commit.

The officers refused to testify at Tuesday's hearing, citing their Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/12/11...test+-+Text%29[/QUOTE]//

----------


## Anti Federalist

Read the last three lines.


*Man wounded in latest Dallas police shooting had his hands in the air, witness says* 

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime...tness-says.ece

By TANYA EISERER and TRISTAN HALLMAN 

Staff Writers 

Published: 10 December 2013 09:58 PM 

Updated: 10 December 2013 10:54 PM 

For the second time in two months, a Dallas police officer is under scrutiny for shooting a man for no apparent reason.

A witness said he watched an officer shoot carjacking suspect Kelvion Walker, 19, Monday afternoon even though Walker had both hands in the air and showed no signs of having a weapon. Walker has not been charged with a crime and is in critical condition at a Dallas hospital.

“I don’t condone these two young men stealing this car,” said the witness, Scottie Smith II, a real estate agent and property manager. “I surely don’t condone these two young men driving into my complex and giving my complex this negative publicity.

“But I do not condone an officer shooting a man with his hands up in the air.”

After inquiries from The Dallas Morning News, the department issued a news release late Tuesday about the shooting.

The statement said that no weapon was found in the car. It also said police were reviewing dash cam video from the squad cars and were attempting to enhance the video “to assist in the investigation.”

The statement did not name Smith, but did say that police had spoken to an independent witness who told them that Walker had both his hands in the air.

The statement identified the officer who shot Walker as Senior Cpl. Amy Wilburn, who was hired in 2001. She has been placed on administrative leave, a routine procedure in such cases. Her attorney, Robert Rogers, said there is more to the story.

“The focus should be on what the officer involved knew and saw at the exact moment,” said Rogers. “Without getting into the specifics of an ongoing investigation, I can promise you that the officer involved was in fear for her life at that exact moment.”

Monday’s shooting comes in the wake of a mid-October case in which a residential surveillance video showed a Dallas police officer shooting a mentally ill man who was standing with his arms at his side while holding a knife. That officer has been fired and his partner was reprimanded. It also led to a change in the way the Dallas Police Department deals with officers who have been involved in shootings.

Previously, those officers would typically give investigators detailed statements about the incidents within hours of the incident.

But the new policy requires officers to take 72 hours before giving detectives an official statement. Officers can still provide an immediate bare-bones walk-through with their attorney present so investigators can start their work.

Carjacking report

According to police records, the events that led up to Walker’s shooting began with a carjacking about 2:15 p.m. at a gas station in the 9500 block of Bruton Road. Wilburn and other officers responded to the robbery.

A 24-year-old man told police that he was parked at the gas station when he was approached by a man in an “aggressive manner.”

He fled to a nearby carwash and watched as two people drove off in his 2005 Chevrolet Malibu. He told police that the passenger fired two shots at him as they fled.

Authorities contacted the car’s lien holder and police tracked it through a vehicle GPS.

Authorities say Wilburn and Officer Jason Correa saw the stolen car heading south on St. Augustine Road near Military Parkway in Pleasant Grove.

Wilburn turned on her red lights to stop the car, but the driver sped up and turned into the St. Augustine Townhomes.

Police said the car slowed, and the driver jumped out and ran away. That driver remained at large late Tuesday.

As the car continued to roll, Wilburn approached to stop it. The statement said she didn’t realize Walker was in the front passenger seat.

“Officer Wilburn perceived Walker to be an imminent threat, drew her weapon and discharged it once striking him,” the statement said.

Walker was charged with misdemeanor theft in 2011 and received deferred adjudication, according to Dallas County records. The charge was dismissed in 2012 after he completed probation.

Walker is a fifth-year senior at Spruce High School in Pleasant Grove, according to his former head football coach, Carl Richardson, who described Walker as “a good kid.”

“I don’t know what the story was, but he was always respectful toward me,” Richardson said Tuesday.

Witness’s account

Smith, the witness, said he was on the phone and sitting in his car waiting for a prospective tenant to arrive when the shooting occurred about 20 feet away.

“I was so close to the scene that if that bullet had missed that young man and would have went out that window, it would have hit my car and probably would have hit me,” he said.

He said he watched as two uniformed officers rushed up toward the driver’s side of the car.

*“The lady cop opens the door, pulls out her gun and shoots,” said Smith, 26. “The whole time, the passenger has his hands in the air. He didn’t have time to go for anything. I … haven’t been able to sleep at all.”

He said he is still trying to cope with what he saw.*

*“I’m scheduled to go on a police ride-along here in the next two weeks, so I don’t have this anti-police feel within me,” Smith said. “But that right there was a traumatic scene.”*

----------


## phill4paul

> *UF study: One quarter of female drug offenders report experiencing police sexual misconduct*
> 
> Published: December 12th, 2013
> Category: Gender, Health, Research
> 
> GAINESVILLE, Fla. — *A new University of Florida survey suggests that police misconduct against female drug offenders may be more pervasive than previously thought.
> 
> The survey of more than 300 St. Louis-area women who had been charged with substance-abuse violations found that 25 percent of the respondents reported experiencing police sexual misconduct in the form of trading sex for favors.*
> 
> ...


http://news.ufl.edu/2013/12/12/police-misconduct/

----------


## phill4paul

> *Protecting Killer Cops
> Where’s the Body Count from Shootings by the Police?*
> 
> by JAMES BOVARD
> *President Barack Obama, calling for new gun control legislation earlier this year, appealed to “all the Americans who are counting on us to keep them safe from harm.” He also declared, “If there is even one life we can save, we’ve got an obligation to try.”* But some perils are not worth registering on Obama’s scorecard.
> 
> *While the president frequently declaims on the dangers of privately-owned guns, his administration is scorning a mandate to track how many Americans are shot and killed each year by government agents. The same 1994 law that temporarily banned the sale of assault weapons also required the federal government to compile data on police shootings nationwide. However, neither the Justice Department nor most local police departments have bothered to tally such occurrences.*
> 
> Instead, the Justice Department relied on the National Crime Survey of citizens to gauge the police use of force. But as Prof. James Fyfe, one of the nation’s foremost experts on police shootings, observed in 2001, that survey relies on “questions about how often the respondents have been subjected to police use of force. *Since dead people can’t participate in such a survey, this work tells us nothing about how often police kill.”*
> ...


http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/12/...by-the-police/

----------


## phill4paul

> *The Whack ‘Em and Stack ‘Em Mentality of American Cops*
> 
> by JEFFREY ST. CLAIR and ALEXANDER COCKBURN
> Police work continues to be a relatively safe occupation. In the 1970s, an average of 220 officers died each year. In the 1980s, 185 officers were killed on average, with the average number dropping to 155 in the 1990s. The number of police deaths continues to decline, year by year. According to the publication Officer Down, there were only 95 “duty related” officer deaths in 2013. Forty-two of these fatalities were vehicle related. Another 14 deaths resulted from heart attacks while on the clock. Only 27 cops died from gunfire last year and several of those were shot by other cops.
> 
> Craig Floyd, chairman of the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund, contends that “law enforcement remains the most dangerous occupation in America today, and those who serve and make the ultimate sacrifice are true portraits in courage.”
> 
> This is nonsense. Compared to the daily perils of being a retail clerk in a 7-Eleven or toiling on a construction site, let alone working on a trawler in the Gulf of Alaska, logging in the Pacific Northwest or working in a deep mine, policing is a fairly invulnerable trade.
> 
> ...


http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/12/...american-cops/





  Link to the Whack 'em and Stack 'em White Papers. 



> Sierra Times Classic- The Whack & Stack White Paper
> 
> Posted by johnjacobh on July 1, 2008
> Yes, I FOUND it! The Sierra Times Whack & Stack White Paper by publisher and editor JJ Johnson.
> 
> Just as relevant today as it was when written seven years ago.
> 
> Complete Link:
> 
> ...


http://johnjacobh.wordpress.com/2008...k-white-paper/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

If I post this thread on another forum, will guests be able to view it?

----------


## phill4paul

> If I post this thread on another forum, will guests be able to view it?


  I honestly don't know. Should be in General Politics as far as I am concerned. Politics must have an enforcement arm so I do not know how the two could be separated.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I honestly don't know. Should be in General Politics as far as I am concerned. Politics must have an enforcement arm so I do not know how the two could be separated.


A couple of apologists made a racket about the "cop bashing" and these threads got sent to the dungeon.

----------


## Origanalist

> A couple of apologists made a racket about the "cop bashing" and these threads got sent to the dungeon.


Is irony the word I'm looking for?

----------


## Tod

x-posted upon request:

Step right up, place your bets......how many want to bet that charges  will be filed against the offending pig?  Nobody?  Nobody?  C'mon,  surely someone on the forum still believes in cops...




> *Woman dies after errant shot during raid*
> 
> *CHILLICOTHE, Ohio*   A 35-year-old Ross County woman is  dead after she was shot in the  head during a raid Wednesday on U.S. 23,  and it appears the shot was  fired from the weapon of a law enforcement  officer, Ross County  Prosecutor Matt Schmidt said Thursday.
> 
> The  dead woman is 35-year-old Krystal Barrows, who was inside the home  at  467 U.S. 23 South in Ross County when the U.S. 23 Task Force entered  at  about 10:30 p.m. Wednesday. Schmidt confirmed the death to the  Gazette  late Thursday.
> *Schmidt said the round was not intentionally fired* _(Is that a rug being lifted?  Why, yes, yes it is!)_,   and its unclear whether the gunfire was the result of a weapon   malfunction or user error. He stressed that he was not at the scene and   is not a spokesman for the Ross County Sheriffs Office, but he does   serve as its legal counsel.
> 
> Schmidt said *it doesnt appear any shots were fired at law enforcement officers from inside the home*.
> 
> ...


http://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com/...ot-during-raid

Feel free to comment at the newspaper site.  Here is mine:




> Think the prosecutor will seek the death penalty against the  offending  pig?  LOL....not a chance.  It is unlikely that any charges  at all will  be filed.  After all, it has already been pronounced  "unintentional".   May these corrupt pigs and their prosecutor buddy  never in their life  get another night's sleep for fear one or more of  her friends or family  members will seek justice.
> 
>  edit:  Notice how the pigs in the raid did not even arrest the shooter?


.
.
.
.
.

Update.

The newspaper censored my comment on the original article and has now posted an update:




> *Sergeant placed on leave after fatal shooting*
> 
> _Sheriff: 'I absolutely believe this was an accidental shot'_
> 
> 
> *CHILLICOTHE*  A Ross County Sheriffs Office sergeant is on *paid administrative leave* after a shooting that left a local woman dead.
> 
> Sgt.  Brett McKnight, an 11-year-veteran with the department who  recently was  promoted, has been placed on leave while the Bureau of  Criminal  Identification and Investigation continues its investigation,  Sheriff  George Lavender told media Friday.
> Lavender also has asked the  Buckeye State Sheriffs Association to do  an internal investigation,  specifically to take a look at training and  policies and procedures.
> ...



http://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com/...fatal-shooting

I commented:




> How about at least some manslaughter charges against McKnight?  And  change department policy to end this stupid drug war and these  ill-conceived raids.  If people are stupid enough to do drugs, it should  be their business.  America is SUPPOSED to the land of the free, and  that should include the freedom to be an idiot.  Contrary to what  Lavender thinks, he does NOT have the moral authority to INITIATE  violence against anyone.
> 
> I'd bet with almost 100% certainly McKnight had his finger on the  trigger and flinched when the flash grenade went off.  Having your  finger on the trigger before you have acquired a target is NOT the mark  of an experienced marksman, it is a completely amateur mistake that  comes from lack of training and the resulting muscle memory.


We'll see if it stays....

----------


## phill4paul

This is a rather long read but well worth it.






> The Horror Every Day: Police Brutality In Houston Goes Unpunished
> 
> This story is the second in a two-part investigation into lack of accountability in the Houston Police Department. Read part one, “Crimes Unpunished,” originally published in the July issue of the Observer.
> 
>  Sebastian Prevot watched helplessly as three police officers advanced on his wife. Prevot was handcuffed and bleeding in the back of a cop car. Half of his left ear dangled where it had been torn from his head. The Houston Police Department doesn’t deny that its officers gave Prevot these injuries during a late-night arrest in January 2012. The only dispute is whether he earned them.
> 
> Prevot had been returning home from a night out with a friend. He was two miles from his house when he stopped just past the white line at a four-way stop sign. *Two officers in a patrol car tried to pull him over, but he kept driving. Prevot says he didn’t want to pull over and continued home—“going the speed limit, stopping at every stop sign”—because he knew he was about to be detained and have his car impounded.*
> 
> “My kids had to go to school in the morning,” he told me. “My wife had to go to work.”
> ...



Emily DePrang is a staff writer at The Texas Observer, where she covers public health and criminal justice. Her reporting has appeared in The Atlantic, Black Book, Bitch, Nerve, FHM, and others. A former nonfiction editor of the Sonora Review, DePrang has an MFA in Creative Nonfiction from the University of Arizona and a B.A. from the University of Texas at Austin. In 2013, DePrang won the Sigma Delta Chi award from the Society of Professional Journalists for public interest magazine journalism and was nominated for a Pushcart Prize for an essay published in Fourth Genre.

http://www.texasobserver.org/horror-...es-unpunished/

----------


## phill4paul

If you're doing nothing wrong.........




> *Drug suspects had soap, not cocaine bricks*
> Pair spent month in prison before lab results came back.
> 
> 
> December 13, 2013|By Manuel Gamiz Jr., Of The Morning Call
> 
> When a state trooper pulled the couple over along Interstate 78 last month, he said he stopped them because they were going *5 miles over the speed limit* and hugging the side of the lane.
> 
> The trooper said he smelled marijuana. The driver of the new Mercedes-Benz, 26-year-old Annadel Cruz, told him she had smoked the drug before she left New York City, but had not done so in the car.
> ...


http://articles.mcall.com/2013-12-13...-suspects-soap

----------


## phill4paul

> AMERICAN CITIZEN LABELED “TRASH,” HANGED TO DEATH IN POLICE CUSTODY 5
> GEORGETOWN 
> 
>  – A Brown County coroner has confirmed that a father who was hung to death in police custody was a victim of murder, according to reports.
> 
> Communities were initially told that Zachary Goldson’s death was due to a “suicide.”
> 
> But as they looked closely into the death, *they discovered that officers had deleted key video footage that showed Goldson in the last 30 minutes of his life.*
> 
> ...


http://filmingcops.com/american-citizen/

----------


## phill4paul

> Police Say Teen Shot Self in Head — While Hands Cuffed Behind Back
> In yet another case of defying the limits of physiology, 17-year-old Jesus Huerta died in Durham police custody.
> 
> December 14, 2013  |     
> 
>   A strange phenomenon has been occurring in police custody around the U.S., which seems to defy both the laws of physics and the limits of human physiology. Young people of color, handcuffed with their hands bound behind their backs, are able to shoot themselves in the head. For the critical observer, belief is beggared.
> 
>   As I noted last year, twice in six months, young men have managed to shoot themselves in the head while in handcuffs in the back of police cars. And now again, a North Carolina teen has died of a gunshot wound that police say was self-inflicted while the young man was in handcuffs.
> 
> ...


http://www.alternet.org/civil-libert...ed-behind-back




> THURSDAY, DEC 6, 2012 04:40 PM EST
> Another handcuffed young man manages to shoot himself
> A high schooler reportedly shot self in a police car, recalling a similar incident shrouded in controversy 
> 
> A perturbing trend is emerging in the South. Twice in six months, young men have managed to shoot themselves in the head while in handcuffs in the back of police cars, after having been searched for weapons. For many critical observers, the circumstances beggar belief.
> 
> In August of this year, police in Jonesboro, Ark. claimed that Chavis Carter, 21, committed suicide while in the back of a patrol car. He was handcuffed at the time and had already been searched for weapons. Somehow, according to the police report, the searh missed Carter’s concealed handgun and the young man — found to be on a number of amphetamines and sedatives at the time — managed to reach around his back to shoot himself in the right side of his head, despite being left-handed.  Dr. Isaac Richmond, national director of the Memphis-based Commission on Religion and Racism, called the police’s account “a cold-blooded calculated lie,” but a state autopsy fell in line with the suicide narrative.
> 
> Then on Wednesday in Texas, a police officer managed to overlook a very large gun when searching a high schooler he was taking in to custody. The 17-year-old, who was being detained by police after a friend reported him a suicide risk, reportedly shot himself in the back of the head while he was in the police cruiser in handcuffs. The young man did not die and is in a critical but stable condition in hospital. The police report in this latter case appears more credible than the Arkansas incident and investigators are probing why the student’s gun was missed when he was searched. It remains unlikely, however that the plausibility of a suicide in this case will clear up lingering questions surrounding Chavis Carter’s death in police custody.


http://www.salon.com/2012/12/06/anot...shoot_himself/

----------


## XNavyNuke

> If you're doing nothing wrong.........
> 
> http://articles.mcall.com/2013-12-13...-suspects-soap


But, but..... Officer.com SAID that the peasants were drug mules.

Woman Tells Pa. Police Coke is Homemade Soap 
_A New York couple had more than 2 kilos of cocaine in their car during a traffic stop Wednesday night on Interstate 78 in South Whitehall Township, according to court records._

XNN

----------


## phill4paul

Article does not mention what sentences the policemen received. As far as I know the judge in question was not charged and merely resigned.





> Two Georgia Police Officers, One Resident Convicted Of Framing Woman With Meth Possession
> 
> By Jonathan Wolfe, Mon, December 16, 2013
> 
> *Two Murray County, Georgia police officers and a Dalton resident have been convicted of framing false drug possession and witness tampering. The men were all reportedly involved in an elaborate scheme to frame and discredit a woman who accused Chief Magistrate Judge Bryant Cochran of making inappropriate sexual advances towards her.*
> 
> The incident started in July of 2012 when Murray County resident Angela Garmley held a legal meeting with Judge Cochran. *Garmley alleged that Cochran made unwanted and aggressive sexual advances towards her during the meeting. She reported the advances to authorities.*
> 
> *Weeks later, on August 12, 2012, Cochran’s handyman and two Murray County police officers attempted to frame Garmley for methamphetamine possession. The scheme was supposedly set up at Cochran’s direction.*
> ...


http://www.opposingviews.com/i/socie...th-possession#

----------


## kcchiefs6465

One and a half years huh?

----------


## phill4paul

Here is a blogspot on O.I.D.V. (Officer Involved Domestic Violence). Well worth checking out as we sometimes forget about spousal abuse when we report on police abuse.

http://behindthebluewall.blogspot.com/

  There is really to many incidents over there to re-post.

----------


## phill4paul

http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com...ina-olson.html




> Tuesday, December 17, 2013
> 
> 
> Of Poker and Plunder: Commissarina Olson Strikes Again
> 
> 
> *In spite of the fact that he has not committed a criminal act, Boise resident Skinner Anderson faces three years in prison and a $250,000 fine. Wendy J. Olson, the Soviet-grade legal functionary who afflicts Idaho as U.S. Attorney, has wrung a guilty plea out of Anderson on a single charge of “misprision of felony” because a home he rented was used for what have been described as illegal poker games.* 
> 
> *The federal statute under which Anderson was charged is obscure and seldom prosecuted.* Private gambling is banned in Idaho by state statutes that are rarely enforced: Since 1975, fewer than 300 people have been arrested or cited in Idaho for gambling. No felony charges were filed following a raid carried out by a federally supervised task force last April. Fourteen people were charged with misdemeanors and issued citations by a state court. 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Illinois: Man Freed After Conviction Is Overturned*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/12/us...g&gwt=pay&_r=0

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Published: December 12, 2013 

A man who for decades insisted that Chicago police officers tortured him until he confessed to a 1982 rape he did not commit walked out of the Pontiac Correctional Center on Wednesday after 30 years in prison. The release of the man, Stanley Wrice, 59, came a day after a Cook County judge, Richard Walsh, overturned his conviction, saying officers had lied about how they had treated Mr. Wrice. It will be up to a special prosecutor to decide whether to retry him.

----------


## phill4paul

> *Illinois: Man Freed After Conviction Is Overturned*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/12/us...g&gwt=pay&_r=0
> 
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Published: December 12, 2013 
> 
> A man who for decades insisted that Chicago police officers tortured him until he confessed to a 1982 rape he did not commit walked out of the Pontiac Correctional Center on Wednesday after 30 years in prison. The release of the man, Stanley Wrice, 59, came a day after a Cook County judge, Richard Walsh, overturned his conviction, saying officers had lied about how they had treated Mr. Wrice. It will be up to a special prosecutor to decide whether to retry him.


H/T/ to Originalist on this one AF (post # 399). Those that tortured the confession have gotten away. Free and clear. "Statute of limitations." There is no limitation for redress for those that still suffer. Plain and simple.

----------


## phill4paul

Off duty cop assaults motorist for sassing him. Then motorist is arrested.





> Off-duty cop called me ‘terrorist,’ beat me: lawsuit
> 
> An Arab man claims that an off-duty NYPD cop called him a “terrorist” and stomped on his groin during an ugly parking-lot dispute in Queens, according to a Brooklyn federal lawsuit.
> 
> Gamal Abdelaziz, 57, says he was waiting for his wife to emerge from a Fresh Meadows supermarket in September 2012 when he was honked at by Officer Milko Mejia from behind, according to court papers.
> 
> Abdelaziz claims that he moved his car to get out of the way but that Mejia pulled up next to him and said, “You f—– a–hole!” according to the complaint.
> 
> The Egyptian-born man cursed back at him and began driving toward the front of the store, according to the suit.
> ...


http://nypost.com/2013/12/23/off-dut...at-me-lawsuit/

----------


## phill4paul

> Prosecutors: Chicago Cop Shoved Elderly Gas Station Customer
> 
>  – A veteran Chicago Police officer is accused of shoving an elderly gas station customer in Oak Lawn, leaving the 89-year-old man with a broken hip, Cook County prosecutors said Saturday, the Sun-Times is reporting.
> 
> David Barrett allegedly became upset on Dec. 12 when a pump began malfunctioning at a Shell gas station, near 105th Street and Cicero, and went inside to complain.
> 
> The victim, who was in line in front of the 58-year-old Barrett, asked him to calm down, prosecutors said. Barrett reacted by pushing the senior citizen in the chest with his hands, causing him to fall, prosecutors said.
> 
> The elderly man broke his right hip from the fall and required surgery, prosecutors said. He also tore his right rotator cuff as a result of the tumble.
> ...


http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/12/...tion-customer/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Family disputes patient's arrest: 'It ruined Christmas for everybody'*

By Erica Nochlin, KATU News Published: Dec 26, 2013 at 8:23 PM PST Last Updated: Dec 27, 2013 at 1:14 AM PST

http://www.katu.com/news/local/Famil...237426961.html

PORTLAND, Ore. -- A local family is disputing an arrest that put their loved one in jail on Christmas. 

They admit Jimmy Joe Brown, 50, shoved his wife while he was a patient at Oregon Health and Science University, but they say his medical condition caused his aggressive behavior.

"This is not domestic violence on any scale, not even close," his son Tommy Brown said. "It’s not my dad who did that; that was the delirium."

Jimmy Joe Brown’s wife, Susan, has medical documentation to show doctors diagnosed him with delirium, which doctors said they see "frequently" in the hospital. Delirium can cause irritable and aggressive behavior.

Susan Brown said she’s never felt afraid of her husband, and even his doctors reassured her about his temporary change in behavior.

"They gave me a hug and said, ‘You have to remember this is not Jim, don’t take it personally,'" she said.

Jimmy Joe Brown does not have a criminal history.  His doctors agreed he was getting better and could go home for the holiday.

"Christmas was the only day he knew it was Christmas, and it was December, and it was 2013," Susan said. "I thought, ‘I'm going to get my Jim back.'"

Instead, OHSU Public Safety officers arrested him when he was discharged from the hospital. OHSU wouldn’t comment about the case or whether officers consulted his doctors, but the hospital sent the following statement:

*"OHSU police officers are required to enforce state laws in order to keep our patients and visitors safe at all times… Oregon state law mandates that when a peace officer has probable cause to believe an assault has occurred between family members, the officer is required to arrest and take into custody the alleged assailant."*

The Multnomah County District Attorney’s Office decided Thursday not to press charges. Jimmy Joe Brown was released from jail Thursday night.

"It did a lot of damage," Susan said through tears. "It ruined Christmas for everybody."

----------


## Anti Federalist

*LA-14 year old prisoner "consented" to be raped by guard.*





> http://www.salon.com/2013/08/07/loui...tions_officer/
> 
> A Louisiana parish is arguing that it should not be held liable for the rape of a 14-year-old girl in a juvenile detention center because the victim “consented” to be sexually assaulted by a 40-year-old corrections officer at the facility.
> 
> The victim, now 20, filed a civil lawsuit against her assailant, former guard Angelo Vickers, as well as Terrebonne Parish.
> 
> The age of consent in Louisiana is 17, but court documents allege that “Vickers could not have engaged in sexual relations within the walls of the detention center with [the victim] without cooperation from her. Vickers did not use force, violence or intimidation when engaging in sexual relations.”
> 
> In a comment on the case to the Tri-Parish Times, an anonymous official also remarked that the 14-year-old should share the blame for her assault, saying: “These girls in the detention center are not Little Miss Muffin.”
> ...

----------


## DFF

Prison guards are usually bigger thugs than the inmates themselves.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NM-"Move a little to the right, I'd like to splatter your brains on the wall.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-floor-%94

----------


## Anti Federalist

"We don't have time for this!" announces Hero Cop as he executes 18 y/o - 90 pound kid by shooting him in the back.


*UPDATE: Family says officers shot and killed son*

http://www.wect.com/story/24367610/o...g-spring-lakes

BOILING SPRING LAKES, NC (WECT) - Emergency crews are on the scene of an officer involved shooting at a home in Boiling Spring Lakes.

The State Bureau of Investigation has been called to the incident at the request of District Attorney Jon David, according to a spokesperson for the Brunswick County Sheriff's Office. She said sheriff's deputies were assisting BSL police with the initial response to a home on President Drive.

At the scene, Mark Wilsey said officers shot his son.

Wilsey said his family called the police to help with his schizophrenic son Keith Vidal who had a screwdriver in his hand. Officers tased the son then shot him, according to Wilsey.

Wilsey said officers came into their home after they called for backup help when Vidal was having a schizophrenic incident.  Wilsey said officers had his son down on the ground after the teen was tased a few times and an officer said, "we don't have time for this", and shot in between the officers holding the teen down and killed him.

"There was no reason to shoot this kid," Wilsey said. "They killed my son in cold blood. We called for help and they killed my son."

The family said police shot Vidal because he had a screwdriver in his hand. They said it was a tiny screwdriver that would not have hurt anyone. 

Both parents said they had to watch their son die in front of them. They said Vidal had just turned 18 years old and only weighed 90 pounds.


Vidal's mother, also at the scene, said she could not understand what happened.

"Where is the justice, why did they shoot my son?," she asked. "This is what's wrong with our mental health system."

The family said they recently lost their daughter in a car accident and this is the second child they will have to bury.

Neighbors on the scene told WECT that Vidal played with their children and he never was violent.  They said he had a history of depression and schizophrenia, but he was never harmful to others.

Vidal's mother said she had tried multiple times to get Keith help for his mental illness. Emergency services treated her for a breakdown at the scene.

Details from officers on the scene are limited at this time, so stay with this story for the latest updates.

----------


## DamianTV

Slightly off topic.  Point of Irony.

*Govt wants you to have more Security.  Yet the most heavily guarded prisons are called Maximum Security.*

See where all this Security is leading us?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Handcuffed woman falls out of moving police car while being sexually assaulted by cop.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ally-assaulted

----------


## Anti Federalist

*SWAT America*

By Radley Balko	

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/o.../swat-america/

The Shasta County SWAT Team searches the area around a home on Topaz Court in Redding, Calif., on Tuesday, Jan. 14, 2014, after chasing robbery suspects to the home. (AP Photo/The Record Searchlight,Andreas Fuhrmann )
AP Photo/The Record Searchlight,Andreas Fuhrmann

In response to yesterday’s post on the drug war, a commenter left the following story:


10 years ago while my family was having dinner at my parents house here in Florida.

The local federal drug task force dressed in black and wearing masks kicked in the doors an traumatized my entire family. Including chasing my 9 yo daughter through the house with a 9 mm as she ran for her life and having my entire family including elderly parents lie on the ground with guns held inches from our heads.

Why ? Because my pothead 18 yo nephew, who had been staying at my mothers house, car was spotted at a drug house on two occasions. Which a local judge thought was enough probable cause to issue a no knock search warrant. No evidence of drugs were found although they claimed that the sandwich bags they took from the kitchen drawer on their way out of the house could have been used for selling drugs.

After contacting several lawyers we found this was common and there was nothing we could legaly do because it was a legal search.

For the record we are white professionals and the house was worth almost a million dollars and had been paid for for years. Which one lawyer suggested may have been the real reason for the raid.

That was the day the police quit being the good guys.

In covering police militarization for about the last 10 years, I hear these stories fairly often. They are of course anecdotes, left in comments threads, emailed to me or told to me in person. So I hear one side. I’m sure some are exaggerated. Possibly some are made up entirely. But I doubt all or even most of them are. What I find striking is that (a) they’re usually told to me by white, upper middle class people, and (b) they’re usually tales of raids that were never covered by any media outlet.

What this suggests to me is that for every mistaken or botched raid you hear or read about in the news, there’s probably a subset of raids that are never reported. (It’s worth noting that this raid probably wouldn’t even be considered botched — the guy the police were looking for did live at the address.) Inevitably, the person relaying the story will say they were too frightened or traumatized to go the media or hire an attorney. That, or they feared repercussions if they did.

But again, these are almost always white people, of middle class status or wealthier. That isn’t the demographic usually targeted by these raids. The more targeted demographic is of course lower income people, disproportionately black or Latino. Those would also be groups of people even less likely to report one of these incidents, and less likely to have access to an attorney, or to a platform to talk about what happened to them.

There are about 50,000 of these raids per year. In Maryland, the only state that keeps track of how these teams are used, about half those raids are for what the FBI calls “misdemeanors and non-serious felonies.” Which is to say, low-level drug crimes. That 50,000 figure is from 2005, and it’s a conservative estimate from criminologist Peter Kraska. And it only includes SWAT teams, not the drug task forces, narcotics units and other police teams that serve warrants by kicking down doors.

A spokesperson for the police department in St. Louis County, Mo.. recently told a local TV station that every felony search warrant is now served with the SWAT team, regardless of the crime. Last month, Texas Dep. Adam Sowders was killed during a pre-dawn, door-busting raid over some pot plants. He’s far from the first. In many of these cases, the suspects have claimed—plausibly—that they had no idea the men breaking into their homes were police.

The country is shifting in its opinion on the prohibition of pot. What hasn’t yet changed is the violent, confrontational, militarized way we still enforce the laws that keep pot illegal.

----------


## Anti Federalist

■Nye County, Nevada: A sheriff’s sergeant was arrested after deputies there say he took prescription drugs from an elderly woman’s home. Colleagues grew suspicious when he insisted on logging a bottle of morphine pills into evidence, according to the Nye County sheriff’s office. When narcotics officers counted the pills after he’d logged them in, 60 were missing. http://ow.ly/t7FHu

----------


## phill4paul

This is a continuation of post #378 where I attempted to do some follow ups on Police Abuse posts...

Post # 44. The beating death of Jesse Lee Williams by prison gaurd.

Follow-up: Jailer Ryan Teel sentenced to life. No word of any diciplinary action against any other jailers.

http://www.wlox.com/story/7298144/fo...life-in-prison

Post #48 Police grenade burns sleeping girl as SWAT team raids Billings home

Follow-up: Nothing I can find. I would have at least thought a law suit for damages would be in the works.

Post # 49. Officer discharge of firearm in Narcotics Task Force.

Follow-up: Jackie Trussell, former commander of the Jackson County Narcotics Task Force, pleaded guilty Monday to misdemeanor simple assault and received a six-month suspended sentence and a $250 fine.

http://blog.gulflive.com/mississippi..._force_co.html

Post # 50: Utah trooper making false DUI arrests.

Follow-up: Trooper Lisa Steed fired. No other action. Lawsuits against UHP proceeding.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/56...court.html.csp

Post # 51: “Officer” Michael Vagnini of Milwaukee Police Department was charged with 25 counts including 14 Felonies for allegedly illegally strip searching and sodomizing multiple victims.

Follow-up: Guilty plea  nets two years. As part of a plea deal accepted earlier this year, he admitted his guilt on four felony and four misdemeanor charges, earning 26 months in jail. The sexual assault charge was voided by the deal, allowing Vagnini to avoid having to register as a sex offender.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/29/ju...#ixzz2tUjyxRE8

http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/29/ju...spects-anuses/

Post #55: Police pummel man in in Jewish synagogue's youth center.

Follow-up: Charges against beaten man dropped. Civil lawsuit filed.

http://crownheights.info/communal-ma...inst-the-nypd/

Post # 57: Trooper sniper shoots at vehicle from helicopter killing two.

Follow-up: Trooper not indicted. Policy changed.

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/sep...oting-20130912

That's it for today.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Family Says Moore Police Beat Father To Death*

http://www.news9.com/story/24735856/...ather-to-death

Posted: Feb 15, 2014 7:55 PM EST Updated: Feb 15, 2014 7:55 PM EST
By Chris McKinnon, News 9 - bio | email

MOORE, Oklahoma -

Three Moore Police officers were put on administrative leave while detective investigate an in-custody death from overnight. The family of the man who died said police beat him badly and they recorded it with a cell phone camera.

Nair Rodriguez and her daughter Lunahi told News 9 they got into an argument at the Warren Theater around midnight. Nair said she slapped her daughter then stormed away. Her husband, Luis, chased after her. That was when the family said officers confronted Luis Rodriguez and asked to see his identification.

According to Lunahi and Nair, he tried to bypass the officers to stop his wife from driving off because she was so angry. They said officers took him down and it escalated.

Lunahi Rodriguez said that five officers beat her father to death right in front of her, in the parking lot of the movie theater.

"When they flipped him over you could see all the blood on his face, it was, he was disfigured, you couldn't recognize him."

By the time it was all over, Nair Rodriguez said that she knew her husband was dead.

"I saw him. His [motionless] body when people carry it to the stretcher," she explained. "I knew that he was dead."

Nair says her husband was only trying to defuse the fight she was having with her daughter. She said when police asked her about it she told them what happened.

"I told them I hit her and he was just trying to reach me. Why didn't they arrest me?"

Lunahi added, "My mom was taking a video and asking, ‘What are they doing this for? Why?' And they didn't give really an explanation."

Rodriguez told News 9 that police took her phone with the recording on it. Another family member provided News 9 with an audio recording she said was taken when that happened. The family hoped Luis would pull through, so they waited for news at the hospital.

"Two hours passed. They finally called her up to say, 'Oh you could see him,' but it turned out it was a lie. They moved his body elsewhere," said Lunahi.

The family told News 9 they would hire an attorney.

----------


## phill4paul

A few more continued from post # 432.

Post # 60: Parents call police over suicidal teen. Police sniper shoots and kills son.

Follow-up: Shooting deemed S.O.P. Family sues.

https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForAndrewMessina

Post# 61: Police looking for suspect. Shoot inocent mans dog he was walking.

Follow-up: Cops still investigating themselves. 

http://jonathanturley.org/2012/11/05...-two-officers/

Post # 62: Cop tasers 10 yr old for refusing to wash police car. 

Follow-up: Family lawsuit filed charging officer with with battery, failure to render emergency medical care, unreasonable seizure and excessive force. Apparently no charges from the local "JustUs" D.A.

http://12160.info/group/thepolicesta...oy-sues-police

Post # 65: Cops taze man having siezure.

Follow-up: Scott Sheeley filed a federal complaint last week in Austin, TX, requesting a jury trial against two police officer who shocked him with a Taser. In May, Sheeley unsuccessfully asked for a settlement of at least $1.5 million to cover the costs of medical fees, attorneys and emotional damages.

http://rt.com/usa/man-seizure-police-sheeley-049/

Post # 68: Clayton landlord arrested after discovering meth in rental home.

Follow-up. Prosecutors have dropped charges against a couple who told police they found drugs in their rental home. Family lawyer says will sue if not settled out of court.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...ugs-hom/nTJ8w/

Post # 69: Feds probe Bal Harbour Police Department over seized millions

Follow-up. No word. Feds must still be probing.

Post # 70: Ofiicer stops woman. Slams her on car so hard it ruptures breast implant.

Follow-up: Lawsuit headed to Federal Court.

http://www.star-telegram.com/2013/01...o-officer.html

Post # 74: Florida man describes being shot by police Taser as he sprayed fire with garden hose.

Follow-up: No word yet on lawsuit.

Post # 87: Arizona SWAT Team Defends Shooting Iraq Vet 60 Times

Follow-up: Jose Guerena’s family gets settlement, but his killers still wear badges.

http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/j...na-settlement/

Post # 92: FBI Shoots Up House of Unarmed People wounding daughter.

Follow-up: Nothing I can find regarding this case. Originally the Feds wouldn't even say what the warrant was for.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

A case I just recently became aware of in which the FBI, all the way up to J. Edgar Hoover, conspired to imprison men for decades for a murder they knew the men didn't commit. Not only did they know the men did not commit the murder, they knew about the murder going to happen two days prior to it and did nothing to prevent it because of the "*potential*" good their informants could do if they were not imprisoned.

Then they set up a man and coerced another to testify against him.. even going so far, as actual witnesses to the crime described a balding man, to say that the innocent man they were framing, who bore a full head of hair, disguised himself as balding.

They knew the man was on trial for a murder he had not committed and discussed it in memos. They withheld evidence from the man's defense and covered up all traces of the crime for over thirty years. Words don't even describe this one.





> *Gov't to pay $102M for mob convictions*
> 
> 
> BOSTON (AP) — In a stinging rebuke of the FBI, a federal judge on Thursday ordered the government to pay a record judgment of nearly $102 million because agents withheld evidence that would have kept four men from spending decades in prison for a mob murder they did not commit.
> Judge Nancy Gertner told a packed courtroom that agents were trying to protect informants when they encouraged a witness to lie, then withheld evidence they knew could prove the four men were not involved in the 1965 murder of Edward "Teddy" Deegan, a small-time thug shot in an alley.
> 
> Gertner said Boston FBI agents knew mob hitman Joseph "The Animal" Barboza lied when he named Joseph Salvati, Peter Limone, Henry Tameleo and Louis Greco as Deegan's killers. She said the FBI considered the four "collateral damage" in its war against the Mafia, the bureau's top priority in the 1960s.
> 
> Tameleo and Greco died behind bars, and Salvati and Limone spent three decades in prison before they were exonerated in 2001. Salvati, Limone and the families of the other men sued the federal government for malicious prosecution.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

//

----------


## Weston White

Possible duplicates exist (will attempt to cleanup soon...):

ATF gunwalking scandal
Ruby Ridge
Waco, Branch Davidian Massacre coverup
OKC Bombshell Implicates Feds In Murrah Blast
The Oklahoma City Bombing - Were there additional explosive charges and additional bombers?
Remembering the Murder of Donald Scott
Cops Break Teen’s Arm on School Bus
“Do you want to die today?” Cop Threatens to Murder Man as 20 Officers Attack the Man’s Family
Police Officer Who Raped Woman Calls His Prison Sentence 'An Injustice'
Handcuffed teenager shot HIMSELF in the head in back of police car, insist North Carolina police amid outrage
Family wants answers after man hangs himself in jail
Cop punches woman in the face twice, department says it’s ‘defensible’
Sheriff: Corrections officer arrested for sexual misconduct with minor
 Cop Breaks Leg of 10-Year-Old Who Filmed Him
Seattle officer punches girl in face during jaywalking stop
Philadelphia Fires Police Officer Caught on Video Punching Woman
Caught on Tape: Traffic stop spirals out of control in Ohio
15 year old knocked out by cop
Police Officer Arrests Firefighter At Accident Scene In California
Oklahoma Highway Patrol finally releases video of trooper attack on paramedic
Paramedic  Mark Powell accused of sexually assaulting Hamden woman in back of ambulance
Police arrest paramedic Lannie L. Haszard in ambulance sex assault
Fresno police sergeant, 3 ex-officers not guilty in federal brutality trial
Caught on Tape: Police Beat Homeless Man
Fresno Calif. police drown man with garden hose after tasering and hogtying him
Police taser 'suicidal' man as he hangs from the edge of a freeway overpass... as bystanders tell them to 'let him go'
'Help me,' homeless man begs as cops fatally beat him in videotaped incident
Fresno PD officer on paid leave after arsons
George Michael Gwaltney of the CHP convicted of raping and killing a young woman near Barstow
CHP Officer Craig Peyer Denied Parole in Cara Knott Killing
Wrongful death case starts Against Fresno Police who Gunned Down Sammy Galvan
Police Brutality of Artillery West CEO Micheal Fykes
Top 10: Worst Police Beatings Caught on Tape
COPS: Brutality Edition
ACTUAL FOOTAGE Pastor Anderson Beaten Tased by Border Patrol DPS
Sheriffs Deputy Dumps Paralyzed Man from Wheelchair
77-year-old collapsed across street from DC firehouse
Marcus Delon Wesson: Fresno Police stood outside of home while he murdered his entire imbred family of nine
Fresno's Police Chief defends officer shooting unarmed man
BART police officer fatally shot by fellow officer in Bay Area
Woman killed by CHP officer
2 LAPD officers allegedly forced sex acts on women
video ties Tulare County Sheriff's Deputy to sex assault
Prosecutors won't go after CHP officer accused of rape
NYPD Officers Accused in Rape Lose Appeal
Police officer charged with rape and incest
Former Sacramento Police Officer Accused of Raping Elderly Woman
Clark County Court to Patricia Doninger: YOU’RE FIRED
SAPD officer accused of rape
Chicago cop charged with molesting girl, and later, her daughter 
Sheriff’s Deputy Edward Lueck Arrested
Lawsuit: Nassau County cop molested woman during DUI arrest
Report: Vegas officer molested girl on camping trips
Texas troopers under fire for yet another roadside strip-search
Cops Strip Search Mom, “Forcibly” Pull Tampon Out of Her for Maybe Rolling Through Stop Sign
Copping a Thrill: Two of Philly’s Finest Strip a Woman, Masturbate, and then Lie About It
Traffic Stop Humiliation: Woman Ordered to “Shake out her Bra” – Cop Received ONE Day Suspension
Former ‘Hero’ Cop Faces Rape Charges
Trial set Monday for Davie cop accused of drugging, raping family member
Former reserve police officer charged with drugging, raping and shaving friend
Predator Cop Accused of Raping a Teenage Girl in the Back of His Cruiser
Officer charged with fondling 5 girls during stop
Ex-cop, scout leader from Fredericktown, Mo., gets life for sex crimes
HPD officer named as suspect in 5 more attacks
City settles in CMPD sex case involving former officer Marcus Jackson
Former FHP trooper pleads guilty to lesser charges in sexual coercion case
Trooper charged with sex assault
NOPD officer found guilty of attempted rape and kidnapping
Ex-Provo officer sentenced to 6 months in jail for fondling motorist
San Francisco cop arrested for alleged child molestation
San Francisco Cop Convicted for 2009 BART Shooting
Cop fires at minivan full of kids after traffic-stop scuffle in New Mexico
Tennessee sheriff’s deputy fired and arrested for raping woman during traffic stop
US Border Patrol agent kills man near San Diego
Family of man shot instead of Tasered by Madera cop gets $775,000
Louisiana Police Handcuff Firefighter During Emergency Call
Police Brutality: Lincoln officer avoids prison for kicking woman! 
Cop Slams Woman's Head Into Wall After She Calls Them For Help 
POLICE BRUTALITY - Cop Kicks Pregnant Woman In The Stomach For Questioning Him
POLICE BRUTALITY - Cop Beats 17 Year Old Girl Leading To Her Miscarriage
NYPD Police Officer: "I Fried Another Ni**er"
Heuer pleads not guilty to sexual conduct charges
Santa Maria police officer, facing arrest, is killed by colleague (Police suspected the officer of having a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old girl. He resisted arrest and fired his gun, police say, and a fellow officer fatally shot him.)
Ohio sheriff facing 25 counts pleads not guilty
100-plus criminal cases in question after LMPD officer charged with collecting $10,000 in phony overtime
Former LA deputy sentence for Anaheim assault
Woman sues former Ravalli County sheriff's deputy, alleges sexual abuse
Parsippany police officer charged with DWI after crash in neighboring town
Downingtown police officer arrested at Philadelphia strip club
Ex-Illinois trooper who killed Collinsville sisters in crash trying to get license back
Former Velda City police officer accused of brutality, lying to FBI
Breaking: APD sgt involved in deadly crash to be fired
Clackamas County to pay $1 million in Fouad Kaady shooting death
MAN TASED BY BORED UTAH COP...AND GETS $40,000!
Columbus Police Officer Fatally Shoots Family Dog
Police Beat, Stun Deaf Man After Confusing Sign Language With Threatening Gestures
Family Says Moore Police Beat Father To Death
Son of woman killed by deputy speaks
West Sacramento Man Sues Police For Wrongful Shooting
Police Brutality Cop Slams Man's Head into Wall
POLICE BRUTALITY: FOURTEEN Year Old TASERED In The FACE By POLICE!
Cop shooter gets beat down before court appearance
Metro Transit Police Slam Man In Wheelchair Face First Into Concrete
Family Wins Record $10 Million Dollars When Cop Slams Innocent Man Causing Coma!
Handcuffed North Carolina teen shot himself while in custody: police
Handcuffed Arkansas man shot to death in the back of police car
NYPD cops keep job after leaving teen stranded in swamp
Family of man shot by police in Pasco, Washington demands independent autopsy
Police: 2 Killed In Shooting Outside Hamilton Heights Deli

Police Viciously Sent Dogs To Attack A Female Student For Resisting To Answer Their Questions
NJ man dies in custody after police beat and sic dog on him
Retired Corrections Officer Fatally Shoots NYC Subway Rider After Argument Turns Violent
St. Louis Police Brutally Attack The ‘Wrong’ Black Man, Then Apologize & We’re Like Oh That Makes It Ok?
WTF: Black FAMU Student Brutally Murdered By Police After Surviving Car Crash
Kajieme Powell: Another Black Man Shot & Killed By Police In Missouri
Shooting Targets: Police Officers Kill Black Women Too
Why Does This Keep Happening: New Jersey Police Shoot & Kill Black Father During Traffic Stop
Yandy Smith: ‘Someone Needs To Watch The Police’
Police Shoot & Kill Antonio Martin, A Black Teenager, 2 Miles From Ferguson & We Have Some Questions
Police Dashboard Video Reveals Shooting Of Man With Hands Raised
New Jersey Man Dies In Police Custody After Savage Beating & Police Dog Attack
Ex-Alabama Police Officer Indicted For Assault On Indian Man
Georgia Police Fatally Shoot Black Man Outside Of His Job
Texas Woman Sues Police For $2 Million After They Held Her At Gunpoint In Front Of Her Kids
Cop Charged With Rekia Boyd’s Murder Heads To Trial, Will Justice Be Served?
Montana Police Officer Shoots & Kills A Man During A Traffic Stop & It’s The Most Disturbing Thing We’ve Ever Seen
And Another One: Milwaukee Cop Shoots Mentally Ill Black Man 14 Times & Won’t Face Charges
Police Dashboard Video Reveals Shooting Of Man With Hands Raised
Mentally Ill-Man Shot & Killed In Front Of His Mother & It Was Caught On Video
LAPD Shoot & Kill A Man, Their Brutal Fight Was Caught On Camera
57-Year-Old Black Man Brutally Beaten & Put In Chokehold By Police, Then They Planted Cocaine In His Car
White South Carolina Police Officer Charged With Murder In Fatal Shooting Of Black Man
South Carolina Trooper Charged For Shooting An Unarmed Man At A Gas Station
Caught On Camera: Minneapolis Cop Threatens Black Teen During Traffic Stop

Fresno man dies after being tasered by a sheriff's deputy:




> In March of 2010 a Tulare man, Robert Olivo died shortly after being shot with a Taser and handcuffed by Tulare Police.
> In January of 2007 a Fresno man, Pete Madrid died after being shot with a Taser several times by a Fresno Police officer.
> In August of 2004 a Fresno man, Michael Sanders died after being shot with a Fresno Police Taser.
> In addition to deaths there have been lawsuits. In June of 2010 an off duty Merced County Sheriff's Deputy was shot with a Taser fired by Chowchilla Police. Domingo Leyro was awarded nearly $150 thousand in damages after filing suit in Federal Court,
> The weapons work by stunning the victim with 50 thousand volts of electricity. The goal is to subdue, not kill. But statistics compiled by Amnesty International link Tasers to nearly 400 hundred deaths between 2001 and 2008.



However, not all hope is to be lost:

Pastor Anderson: How to inform LEO' to kindly go fly a kite
Hot Girl Knows Her Rights with Police Tells Off Border Patrol Police Officers
Police brutality and when people start fighting back
Cop Tries to Beat People, Gets Dropkicked
ALPHA MALE DAD takes down LAPD Officer at festival
Police Get Owned At UC Davis 
Powerful Woman Refuses to Back Down Against LAPD (Explicit Language)
Cop Charged With Official Oppression for Beating Entire Family & Kicking Their Dog
Ways to Prank the Police 1
Ways to Prank the Police 2
Ways to prank the Police 3
12 Year Old Boy Puts Cop in His Place
Power Hungry Cops VS. Guy That Knows His Rights
2 Cops vs. 1 MMA Fighter: Gracy Survial Training
People have the right to fight back against police.

http://abc30.com/news/52-arrested-af...mafia/1380642/
http://abc30.com/news/video-south-ca...river/1404778/
http://abc30.com/news/fresno-police-...spect/1404047/
http://abc30.com/news/fresno-police-...resno/1401727/
http://abc30.com/news/secrets-to-wha...ealed/1405512/

----------


## DFF

I've been to several european countries and the police by and large were much nicer and far less aggressive than here in the US.  

I sometimes wonder if this is because european police don't have to deal with a particularly aggressive ethnic minority like American police.

And their dealings with this minority are what make them the way that they are.

Not that I'm trying to justify police brutality or anything...

----------


## pcosmar

> Not that I'm trying to justify police brutality or anything...


what are you trying to justify?

And I know of no "particularly aggressive ethnic minority " in this country. 
Some of the Irish may be a bit rowdy,, but those are individuals and not the whole.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> what are you trying to justify?
> 
> And I know of no "particularly aggressive ethnic minority " in this country. 
> Some of the Irish may be a bit rowdy,, but those are individuals and not the whole.


That made me LOL.

----------


## DFF

Those pesky beer swilling Irish...to the paddywaggon with 'ya! lol

----------


## Lucille

I'll just put this here.




> Police departments throughout America have been documented generally to perform badly. One major report reads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Police abuse remains one of the most serious and divisive human rights violations in the United States. The excessive use of force by police officers, including unjustified shootings, severe beatings, fatal chokings, and rough treatment, persists because overwhelming barriers to accountability make it possible for officers who commit human rights violations to escape due punishment and often to repeat their offenses. Police or public officials greet each new report of brutality with denials or explain that the act was an aberration, while the administrative and criminal systems that should deter these abuses by holding officers accountable instead virtually guarantee them impunity.

----------


## Anti Federalist

A friend of one of our own members, railroaded by corrupt cops and prosecutors.




> Tom has been my best friend since 1979 when we met in middle school. Been through hell and back together many times over and he is one of maybe four people I trust implicitly. 
> He became a truck driver after high school and spent 20 years running hot shot expedited delivery all over North America and made some good money at it. He hauled hazmat, nuclear, military and all manner of crap nobody else wanted to touch. Being in such a role, he constantly had DOT crawling up his butt and he hated it as much as anyone here. 
> His life's goal was to earn enough money to retire to Mexico and go off the grid. 
> In 2005, his health was failing and he feared he wouldn't be able to pass many more physicals and he came up with a plan to spend one year in Iraq hauling for KBR, so he headed for Houston in January of 06 to do just that. 
> He didn't pass his physical, so he decided it was time to get out. He headed south, settled down, got married and had a son. 
> In 2011, he took his wife's birth certificate, their marriage certificate and his son's birth certificate to a US consulate to begin getting them legal to come to the states for an extended visit. 
> He was arrested at the consulate, told he had warrants out for him on child molestation charges. He was dragged back to the US where he learned the granddaughter of a business partner was fingering him for lewd acts with a child under 16. With the lousiest court appointed defense I've ever seen, he was convicted and sentenced to five life terms. 
> While in prison, he began working his own appeals and got hold of the social worker interviews with the child and learned that she was manipulated by her grandmother into blaming him instead of her grandfather. She had originally stated in the interview that her grandfather was the perpetrator but her grandmother told her she could lose her friends, her home and her family and end up with foster parents who would beat her. This was all in the transcripts! Like a bad TV movie. The district attorney buried this information. 
> Well, he won his appeal in 2013 and the convictions were vacated. The da filed the charges again because the judge threw out the convictions based on negligent defense so he was still locked up. 
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> A friend of one of our own members, railroaded by corrupt cops and prosecutors.


Janet Reno: Dade County

ETA: Innocent victims are still imprisoned to this day, for life.

----------


## phill4paul

> A friend of one of our own members, railroaded by corrupt cops and prosecutors.


  I will never take the word of Prostitutors and Lieyers over someone I personally know. Ever.

----------


## Anti Federalist

...




> ROCKVILLE, MD — Thousands of motorists were  brought to a standstill when police conducted a massive roadblock to  find three crime suspects.  Twelve lanes of traffic were shut down and  swarms of armed government agents combed through a giant traffic jam performing warrantless vehicle-to-vehicle searches.
> 
>  “They were just walking along saying: ‘Pop the trunk! Pop the trunk!’”
> 
>  “Stay in your car!”
> 
>  “Get your hands on the steering wheel! Get you hands up where we can see them!”
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*The Boston Policestateathon*

Thomas DiLorenzo	

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...icestateathon/

Faux News just reported that there will be 3,500 police officers lining the 26-mile Boston Marathon route this year.  That’s about 135 cops/mile, or one every 40 feet.  

There will be hundreds of police dogs as well, with SWAT tanks on nearly every street corner.

It should be a record day for Boston criminals.  Knowing that every last cop is on the marathon route, they will feel free to rape, steal, and murder at will everywhere else.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man faces $75G a day in EPA fines for building pond -- on his property* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-his-property

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Elderly man tasered 6 times after being mistaken for his brother* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...or-his-brother

----------


## Anti Federalist

The mighty Will Grigg, ladies and gentlemen.

I knew about the "paddy rollers" but never made the link.

I learned something new and very important today.

Thanks, Will, donating.

Donate here:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we...e90bd72966c40c



*Support Your Local Slave Patrol*

http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com...ve-keeper.html

Phyllis Bear, a convenience store clerk from Arizona, called the police after a customer threatened her. The disgruntled patron, seeking to purchase a money order, handed Bear several bills that were rejected by the store’s automated safe. Suspecting that the cash was counterfeit, Bear told him to come back later to speak with a manager.

The man had left by the time the cops arrived, and Bear was swamped at the register. Offended that she was serving paying customers rather than rendering proper deference to an emissary of the State, one of the officers arrested Bear for “obstructing government operations,” handcuffed her, and stuffed her in the back of his cruiser.

A few minutes later, while the officer was on the radio reporting the abduction, his small-boned captive took the opportunity to extract one of her hands from the cuffs, reach through the window, and start opening the back door from the outside. The infuriated captor yanked the door open and demanded that the victim extend her hands to be re-shackled. When Bear refused to comply, the officer reached into the back seat and ripped her from the vehicle, causing her to lose her balance and stumble into the second officer.

Bear, who had called the police in the tragically mistaken belief that they would help her, was charged with three felonies: “obstruction” – refusal to stiff-arm customers in order to attend to an impatient cop; “escape” – daring to pull her hand out of the shackles that had been placed upon her without lawful cause; and “aggravated assault” – impermissible contact with the sanctified personage of a police officer as a result of being violently dragged out of the car by the “victim’s” comrade.

The first two charges were quickly dropped. During a bench trial, the prosecution admitted that the arrest was illegal. Yet the judge ruled that Bear – who had no prior criminal history -- was guilty of “escape” and imposed one year of unsupervised probation. That conviction was upheld by the Arizona Court of Appeals, which ruled that although the arrest was unwarranted and illegal, Bear had engaged in an illegal act of “self-help” by refusing to submit to abduction with appropriate meekness.

Decades ago, when Arizona was a more civilized place, the state “followed the common-law rule that a person may resist an illegal arrest,” the court acknowledged.  But that morally sound and intellectually unassailable policy was a casualty of what the court called “a trend … away from the common-law rule and toward the judicial settlement of such disputes.” Referring to the act of unlawfully seizing another human being and holding that person by force as a “dispute” is a bit like calling assault rape a “lover's quarrel.”

“Permitting an individual to resort to self-help to escape from an illegal arrest, rather than seeking a remedy through the legal system, would invite violence and endanger public safety,” pontificated the court -- carefully ignoring the fact that arrest is a violent injury, and illegal arrest is nothing more than an abduction. “The same public policy that permits a conviction for resisting arrest even if the arrest is unlawful should authorize conviction for escape despite the unlawfulness of the underlying arrest.”

Furthermore, it’s not necessary for a police officer to explain why the arrest was made; according to the court, “only the fact of [an] arrest is a necessary element” for the victim to be charged with “escape.” In an earlier case, the same court ruled that a woman who jerked her arms away from a police officer committed the supposed crime of resisting arrest. 
*
Anything other than immediate, unconditional submission to the demands of a costumed enforcer is treated as a criminal offense – even when those demands are not valid as a matter of law.*

From that perspective, all citizens are incipient slaves, subject to detention, abduction, and other abuse at the whim of uniformed slave-keepers.

A slave is somebody who cannot say “no” – as in, “No, I can’t talk to you right now because I’m on the clock and there are paying customers ahead of you.” This is because the slave doesn’t exercise self-ownership in any sense in the presence of a slave-keeper.

A slave-keeper is somebody who claims the legal right to take ownership of another person at his discretion, and use physical violence to compel submission.

This is the specific definition of the peculiar institution called “law enforcement,” as demonstrated by the following statement from the annual report of an entirely typical sheriff’s office: “A law enforcement officer’s authority and power to take away a citizen’s constitutional rights is unmatched anywhere in our society.”

The conceit that defines law enforcement is that all claims to self-ownership evaporate in the presence of a police officer. Some people have internalized that message to such an extent that they immediately assume the position of a submissive slave whenever a police officer approaches. Among them is actor and literacy activist LeVar Burton, whose breakthrough role – either ironically or appropriately, I can’t decide which -- was the fictional escaped slave Kunta Kinte.
*
“This is a practice I engage in every time I’m stopped by law enforcement,” explained Burton during a panel discussion on CNN. “And I taught this to my son who is now 33 as part of my duty as a father…. When I get stopped by the police, I take my hat off and my sunglasses off, I put them on a the passenger’s side, I roll down my window, I take my hands, I stick them outside the window and on the door of the driver’s side because I want that officer to be as relaxed as possible when he approaches that vehicle. And I do that because I live in America.”*

Burton describes his ritual of self-abasement as his strategy for physically surviving an encounter with police. In order to avoid arrest it may be necessary to plumb further depths of personal degradation.

Dale Carson, a defense attorney, former cop, and former FBI agent, has written a revealing manual entitled Arrest-Proof Yourself. That book is replete with significant insights into the institutionalized sociopathy called police “work” – and it abounds in even more revealing advice about the kind of self-inflicted humiliation expected of Mundanes once their self-anointed slave masters appear. 

*In an interview with the Atlantic magazine, Carson described law enforcement as a “revenue gathering system” in which predatory officers compete to see “who can put the most people in jail.” His most emphatic advice is to avoid attracting the attention of police officers – something that is becoming nearly impossible in our Panopticon society.*

In the event that avoiding the police proves to be impossible, Carson offers etiquette tips for Mundanes seeking to avoid an arrest: Make eye contact, but don't smile; don't react when (not if) the privileged thug deliberately provokes you through foul, confrontational language and calculated acts of battery; be accommodating and extravagantly respectful.

If all of these tactics prove unavailing, then Carson recommends that the Mundane surrender what residue of personal dignity remains by crying or, if possible, deploying other bodily emissions. He suggests that you could foul yourself “so that police will consider setting you free in order not to get their cruiser nasty,” urinating in your pants, or, if possible, vomiting.

Remarkably, Carson's tactics for avoiding arrest track very closely with the notorious rape prevention advice provided by the University of Colorado at Colorado Springs. The college faculty, piously discouraging “violent self-help” (such as carrying and using a firearm), urged women confronting a potential rapist to “Tell your attacker that you have a disease or are menstruating” and that “Vomiting or urinating may also convince the attacked to leave you alone.”

In similar fashion, Carson’s advice on avoiding arrest assumes a limitless capacity for self-denigration on the part of the Mundane. But it only applies to public encounters with police. It provides no direction for people victimized by lawless police violence in their own homes, something that is becoming commonplace.

Last May 28, 72-year old Fort Worth resident Jerry Waller was shot and killed in his garage by Officer R.A. Hoeppner. 

Displaying the competence for which government law enforcement is legendary, Hoeppner and his partner, Ben Hanlon, had responded to a burglary alarm by going to the wrong address. 

Hearing prowlers on his property, Waller grabbed his gun and went out to investigate. A few minutes later he was dead, shot multiple times by Hoeppner when he refused to disarm himself. A grand jury declined to indict the officer.

In describing the events of that evening, Hoeppner, a neophyte police officer from a multi-generational family of law enforcers, displayed the reflexive perplexity of a freshly-minted slave catcher confronting someone who didn't see himself as another person's property.

“His attitude toward us was very malicious – It, it was not pro-police at all,” recalled Hoeppner. Although Waller was on his own property, and the police officers were the intruders, Hoeppner described the victim’s posture as “very aggressive toward us – and I mean like almost … attitudish.” That assessment makes perfect sense once it’s understood that Hoeppner had been indoctrinated to view any non-cooperation as “aggression” because police, in some sense, own the rest of us.

After Hoeppner made the unlawful demand that the alarmed homeowner disarm himself, Waller quite sensibly asked, “Why?” This struck the cop as an act of irrational defiance:

“What person in their right man – mind would ask a peace officer – a, a law enforcement officer `why' when he tells you and gives you verbal commands.... Your law-abiding citizen is not going to tell – going to ask you, why.”

*From the cop’s perspective, the expression “law-abiding citizen” is a functional synonym for “Properly obedient slave.” Not only did the uppity Mundane refuse to submit, he actually behaved as if he was the rightful owner of his person and property: “It was almost like he had the attitude of you – you cannot tell me what to do with my gun in my, you know, in my castle.”*

Slave-keepers don’t have to ask permission to invade the servants’ quarters, and slaves have no right to protect the sanctity of their person or effects. 

*In his study of 18th Century slave patrols – the largely unacknowledged ancestors of today’s “professional” police agencies -- historian Philip L. Reichel points out that “patrols had full power and authority to enter any plantation and break open Negro houses or other places where slaves were suspected of keeping arms; to punish runaways or slaves found outside of their masters’ plantations without a pass; [and] to whip any slave who should affront or abuse them in the execution of their duties….”*

No-knock midnight raids; gun confiscation; “stop-and-frisk”-style demands for identification that quickly escalate to violence and arrest; summary punishment for “contempt of cop” – all of these practices would be immediately recognizable to 18th century slaves. They would probably find it incomprehensible that people who consider themselves to be free would allow such practices to continue.

----------


## Anti Federalist

* 81-Year-Old Great Grandmother Jailed Over Runaway Dogs*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...r-Runaway-Dogs

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Unarmed Man Shot By AL Cop For Holding Wallet Above His Head* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Above-His-Head

----------


## Anti Federalist

*IL-Innocent man helps his cellmate, who was also innocent.* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-also-innocent

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Salisbury, NC cop bodyslams 92-YEAR-OLD ex-Minister*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...LD-ex-Minister

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Groom beaten unconscious by police at his own wedding*

Posted on March 11, 2014 by PSUSA in News 

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/g...en-at-wedding/



DES MOINES, IA — A settlement has been reached for a groom who was beaten unconscious at his own wedding reception, although the city still refuses to admit their officer did anything wrong.

The case dates back to 2011, when John Twombly and his bride Khamla made their vows.   They held a reception with roughly 275-300 guests, *and hired an off-duty Des Moines police officer, Andrew Phipps, to provide security*.

(Mistake the first - AF)

During a night of dancing with his guests, Twombly became upset when once one of his groomsmen became “very flirty” with his wife.  The groomsman — Mr. Cullen — grabbed the bride from behind and made gestures that he was going to grab her breasts.  This provoked a response from the groom.  Twombly pushed Cullen, causing him to lose his balance and knock over a ceramic column, falling into the lap of Officer Phipps.  Phipps called for backup.

(Mistake the second - AF)

According to the lawsuit, Twombly had regained his composure and was talking to his guests when as many as 20 officers swarmed into the reception hall moments later.   The officers “overwhelmed” Twombly and slammed him into a wall, then tackled to the ground.  The version of events was corroborated by several other guests who were addressed by name in the complaint.

“The police officer completely lost it. I didn’t touch the officer at all except on his bicep, and he went berserk on me. He pinned my head down with his knee.”

“They just came running through the entrance of the room, hit me in the back of the head, and I went down to the ground,” said Twombly to WHOtv.

One particularly brutal cop, Officer Cody Grimes, was seen by witnesses punching the groom in the eye.   While Twombly had already been handcuffed, Grimes delivered repeated blows to his face.  A 63-year-old guest named John Ellsworth Frederick Schildberg III felt that Twombly’s life was in danger and intervened after witnessing the beating.  Schildberg “reached out and placed his hand over Defendant Grimes’ bicep to prevent another punch.”  The document states that Mr. Schildberg “saw a wholesale loss of composure and control” on the part of the officer, and believed that if he continued, he would have killed the Twombly.

For stepping in and possibly saving the groom’s life, Mr. Schildberg was “shoved” into a hallway and “repeatedly kicked” by Officer Grimes while being threatened with jail time for interference with official acts.

“The police officer completely lost it,” Schildberg told Fox News. “I didn’t touch the officer at all except on his bicep, and he went berserk on me. … He pinned my head down with his knee.”

("Police Officer"? No, $#@! cop. Mistake the third - AF)

Schildberg was indeed charged with interference with official acts, but the charge was later dismissed.

*Twombly, who had lost consciousness, was hospitalized and his injuries were assessed.  A CAT scan revealed multiple fractures to his right orbital bone.  He was charged with criminal mischief, two counts of assault on an officer, and disorderly conduct.*

The Des Moines Police Department stood by their officers and cleared them of all wrongdoing.  After about 2 weeks of paid administrative leave time, the officers — even Grimes — were patrolling the street once again.

A lawsuit was filed against Grimes and Phipps, citing a number of violations of rights and other damages.  Nearly 3 years after the incident, Jake Twombly was awarded $75,000 from the city.  Yet officials insisted the money was not an admission of guilt.  In fact, the department to this date stands by Grimes’ actions in the 2011 incident, and refuses to release the internal police review.

“Yeah, I think he’s real dangerous,” Twombly remarked about Officer Grimes. “I think he should be reviewed and fired.”

The restraint that police departments show before firing an officer like Cody Grimes has time and again proven to enable serial abusers and bad cops to remain in power.  The night he used a groom’s face as a punching bag was not the first time he had displayed his poor judgement as a police officer.

*In October 2010, responding to a call near the KCCI news studios in downtown Des Moines, Officer Grimes saw a dark figure with something in his hand, so he opened fire.  It turned out to be a KCCI photographer who had been outside with cell phone in his hands.  The shot missed.  Grimes was, of course, cleared and kept on the force.*

*In December 2013, Officer Grimes again made headlines in a case of domestic battery when he allegedly choked his girlfriend and threw her down the stairs in his home.  Grimes was finally charged in the case, but remains on administrative leave with pay unless he actually gets a conviction.*

*Had Grimes been fired when he tried to shoot a photojournalist in 2010, perhaps the suffering of his future victims could have been avoided.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*SC: Cop shoots 70 year old man reaching for walking cane*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ne-%28video%29

----------


## Anti Federalist

* SC Deputy Shoots and Kills Tied-Up Labrador Retriever During Welfare Check* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Welfare-Check

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sheriff deputies shoot and kill an evidently unarmed man*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ly-unarmed-man

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Video: Kid Screams in Agony As Cop Snaps His Arm* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Snaps-His-Arm

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Kansas Bill Seeks to Legalize Police Retaliation*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ce-Retaliation

----------


## Anti Federalist

Mundane knows his $#@!ing place now.




*Bridgeport man faces felony after speaking too long at township board meeting*

http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/in...dgeport_m.html



(*That's* the resisting. As Officer Fatass and his pals shuffle around the chairs and shove the Mundane around. Felony. - AF)

BRIDGEPORT TOWNSHIP, MI — A Bridgeport man faces a felony charge after he was arrested by police at a township board meeting when he refused to stop talking past a three-minute time limit for public comment. 

Mark A. Adams, 59, was arraigned Friday, March 14, by Saginaw County District Judge A.T. Frank on a felony charge of resisting and obstructing a police officer and a misdemeanor charge of disturbing the peace. 

Adams was arrested during a March 4 Bridgeport Township meeting by three Bridgeport Township police officers after violating the township's three-minute time limit set for people making public comments and refusing to stop talking when township officials told him to. 

The arrest was on Adams' 59th birthday, according to public records. 

Adams handed a four-page document to members of the board and offered it to others at the meeting before he spoke. The document, typed with an Adams Oil logo and Adams' contact information at the top, outlines 21 grievances against Bridgeport Township officials and other government officials. 

The Saginaw News obtained a copy of the document and a video recording of the meeting from a citizen in attendance. 

*Among the grievances are alleged wrongdoings of various governmental bodies including violations of the state open meetings act and Freedom of Information Act, police harassment, corruption, hate crimes, trespassing, tax fraud and more.* 

The document describes some of the alleged activities as "Taliban" style. 

The document lists a "carbon copy" section with the names of county, state and federal officials and lawmakers. 

Bridgeport Township Manager Rose Licht said Adams addressed the township board and went longer than the three minutes allotted for public comment, then refused to stop when asked, leading to the arrest.

Licht said Adams was escorted out two other times in the past but was not arrested. Tuesday, March 4, was different.

"He was asked to wrap it up by the township supervisor and he refused and continued to talk over him," Licht said. "Several times the supervisor asked him to take a seat and he refused and the police department asked him to have a seat and took him out of the building."

The issues between Adams and the township have been going on for several years, Licht said, regarding vacant land he owns in Bridgeport Township and compliance with township ordinances.

*"It's a long-time dispute," she said, adding, "If he would have wrapped it up, he would have been fine."*

(If he had done what we ordered, sat down and complied with our commands, he would have been fine. Sounds like freedom to me. - AF)

When asked Friday, March 7, Bridgeport Township Chief of Police Dave Duffett made no comment other than the prosecutor was reviewing the case.

The resisting and obstructing charge against Adams carries a maximum penalty of two years in prison. 

Frank entered a not guilty plea on his behalf and released him on a $7,500 personal recognizance bond. Adams is scheduled for a Wednesday, March 19, preliminary hearing before District Judge M. Randall Jurrens. 

Messages left for Adams seeking comment were not returned. Saginaw attorney Tom Frank confirmed earlier that Adams is his client, but had no comment. 

Bridgeport Township is in Saginaw County and had a population of 10,514 as of the 2010 U.S. Census.

----------


## DamianTV

> *Video: Kid Screams in Agony As Cop Snaps His Arm* 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Snaps-His-Arm


heres the video of it

*Kid Screams in Agony As Cop Snaps His Arm*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NM - Albuquerque PD grenade, then shoot man in back, killing him.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...im-in-The-Back

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Pulls Gun on 11 Year old for Building a Tree House* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...g-a-Tree-House

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Family Calls St. Louis Police For Help w/ Mentally Ill Man ...* 

and, you can guess the rest. Article leaves out that he's been charged with resisting arrest and assaulting an officer.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ntally-Ill-Man

----------


## kpitcher

Border Agents Brutalize a 75-Year-Old Vietnam Vet 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1-U7beD4I4

from the ACLU https://www.aclu.org/border-communit...r-civil-rights

----------


## Lucille

Police Brutality and Abuse is no Longer the Exception, It is the Norm
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/pol...7mzt6iaaF9B.99



> Not a day goes by without news of another case of police brutality or the abuse of power by officers, which begs the question: is this the new norm? There was a time when it was not so common to hear about abuse by the police, let alone see actual footage of the abuse taking place. But now in this age of technology, camera phones, video cameras and even squad car dash cams have made it possible for the general public to have access to the rampant abuse of power by law enforcement. As police brutality becomes more commonplace one is left to wonder if the public can ever really feel safe and protected by the very ones supposedly charged with that duty.
> 
> It has been said that the supreme court indicated it was not an officers job to protect the public but only to enforce the laws. If this is in fact the case, then those false To Protect and Serve logos need to be immediately removed from every surface they exist on. *If citizens cannot depend on those who are charged with the responsibility of peace keeping, who then will keep the peace?* How scary is it that often times in situations that are initially harmless, if the police show up, that situation has an increased chance of possibly getting much worse by them becoming involved. An innocent person is more likely to end up with something life changing happening to them that will definitely be painful in one way or another.


What a stupid question.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Armed Feds Prepare for Showdown With Nevada Cattle Rancher

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Cattle-Rancher




> Confrontation earlier

----------


## Kelly.

welcome to colorado

----------


## Kelly.

> Confrontation earlier


this country needs more of this!

----------


## Lucille

I doubt it, Jim.

http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...hool-hallways/




> Fights in school during my day were broken up by teachers. This barely seems to be a minor scuffle. This copfuk should go to jail for causing brain damage to this kid. *Maybe a million dollar lawsuit payout will convince these government school drones to stop allowing armed psychopath copfuk thugs to roam their hallways.* 
> 
> Cedar Creek HS Tasing
> http://www.statesman.com/videos/news...tasing/vCPY7L/
> 
> A grainy but dramatic security video raises new questions about the actions of a Bastrop County deputy sheriff who used his Taser on a high school student, resulting in brain damage to the 17-year-old, and casts doubt on official statements about what happened that day last fall.
> 
> In the video, Noe Nino De Rivera does not appear to be displaying any aggressive physical behavior toward two deputies at Cedar Creek High School and may have been backing away when one of the two deputies fired his Taser, causing Rivera to fall backward and hit his head on the hallway floor.
> 
> Sheriff’s officials said at the time that deputies were trying to break up a fight between two girls and that Rivera tried to interfere and acted aggressively. But the video makes it clear that the fight had been over for at least several minutes when the deputy arrived and used his Taser on Rivera.


More here.

Also mentioned here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*TX Cop Tackles and Arrests Woman Out for a Walk Because She Wouldn't Talk to Him* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-t-Talk-to-Him

----------


## Anti Federalist

*MO -  Elderly Man Calls Ambulance For Wife Who Has Dementia -- Police Arrive First and Beat Him Up* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd-Beat-Him-Up

----------


## Anti Federalist

*IN-Cop beats man half to death, then hits his mother, over traffic violation.* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ffic-violation

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Illinois trooper charged with stripping man down in East St. Louis* 

http://www.kmov.com/news/crime/State...255429491.html

EAST ST. LOUIS, Ill. -- An Illinois state trooper is facing a felony aggravated battery charge after authorities say he strip-searched a man along the side of a road during a traffic stop in East St. Louis.

Cory Alberson, 32, was arrested and charged Tuesday. He was released on $20,000 bail on after he pleaded not guilty.

Prosecutors say Alberson pulled down a man’s pants on N. 9th Street during a traffic stop in January without the man’s consent. The driver was never charged.

A spokeswoman for the Illinois State Police says Alberson has been relieved of duty pending the outcome of an internal affairs division and court proceedings.

“The Illinois State Police take this matter seriously and will not tolerate misconduct on any level,” said ISP Director Hiram Grau.

St. Clair State's Attorney Brendan Kelly said ISP acted quickly. 

“There is no state's attorney in Illinois that relies more upon the courageous men and women of the state police and has greater respect and affection for them than I do, but the law is the law," he said.

Alberson’s lawyer says the Swansea man denies any wrongdoing and plans to fight the charge in court.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

TX-Cops descend on wedding party, beating, tasing and pepper spraying guests.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Texas Cop 
Caught on Video Tripping and Shoving HS Students Rushing Soccer Field




> *Officer trips, pushes students after soccer match; police investigating*
> By Lindsay Bramson, Michael Aaron Updated: Monday, April 21, 2014, 10:36 am Published: Sunday, April 20, 2014, 10:07 pm
> 
> AUSTIN (KXAN) – Vandegrift High School won their first soccer state championship Saturday. If you look at the video attached with this story, you can see what appears to be a uniformed Georgetown police officer tripping and pushing students as they rush onto the field after the win.
> 
> A spokesman for the Georgetown Police Department said parents began emailing the department early Sunday morning, alerting them of the video.
> 
> As you see students rush the field after the win, a uniformed Georgetown police officer can be seen sticking his leg out to trip a high school student. He then tries to trip another student.
> 
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## Kelly.

if these people were speaking english and the RT logo was gone, i woulda thought this was a inland cbp checkpoint in the usa 




sorry if this is the wrong thread, the video didnt seem thread worthy, but it reminded me the this thread

----------


## phill4paul

Update: post #371




> A Dallas County grand jury has indicted a former police officer who shot a mentally ill disabled man who was standing still with a knife in his hand last October, according to several sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Cardan Spencer was indicted in the shooting of Bobby Bennett, who survived, and will likely face an aggravated assault charge. News 8 first broke the story last October after a neighbor’s surveillance video showed the original police account was inaccurate.


http://www.wfaa.com/news/crime/Dalla...257212461.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Family seeks help with schizophrenic family member, police arrive and tase, shoot him*

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/michael-blair/

HOUSTON, TX –A family received more than they bargained for when they requested the help of local police in dealing with a mentally ill family member.  To “defuse” a situation involving a delusional man who had locked himself in a bathroom with a knife, police kicked in the door, screamed obscenities, tased him several times, and finally shot him to death.  The horrifying scene was captured through a hidden camera set up by family members who were distrustful of police.

The incident involving the death of Michael Blair took place on November 4th, 2013.  The video was only recently released.

It began as Blair, a 26-year-old paranoid schizophrenic, had an emotional episode in which he picked up a knife and claimed he wanted to hurt himself.  Blair took the knife and locked himself in a bathroom.  Not knowing what else to do, the Blair family called 9-1-1 for assistance.

While police were en route, a family relative placed a cell phone in the hallway pointing toward the bathroom.  The relative was concerned about what might happen when all of the family members were removed from view.  The camera obtained a perfect angle from across the hallway, toward the doorway of the bathroom.
“You want to do this the easy way. Don’t make us do it the hard way.”

Two Fort Bend County Sheriff’s deputies soon arrived.  They initiated contact in the most cordial way they knew how.

“Hey man, we will kick in the door, and I don’t wanna do it,” one officer barked.  “You want to do this the easy way. Don’t make us do it the hard way.”

Police confirmed that Mr. Blair had a knife to his neck, which caused them to kick the door in immediately and scream as loudly as their lungs would allow.

The officers continued screaming at the top of their lungs at the ill man.  “Drop the knife!  Drop the knife!  You will drop that knife!  You hear me?!”

The excited man was in no condition to follow commands.  The deputies began employing their tasers as a bargaining tool.  Mr. Blair could be heard yelping in pain from the electric shocks.

At one point the primary negotiator lowered his voice a few decibels and for the first time tried to talk to Mr. Blair without screaming.   “Let it go.  I don’t want to shock you again.”  Blair could be heard babbling incoherently as he lay in a bathtub, frightened from the taser.

The final negotiation was immediately followed by the sound of more shocks being administered.  “I need another taser!”  the deputy called to his partner, evidently signaling that he had drained his batteries.

As the shocks finally ceased, Mr. Blair stood up and shook off the probes that had pierced his body.  As he walked for the door, the lead deputy opened fire.  Eleven shots rang out.

Watch the hidden camera video of the incident below.  [ WARNING: Graphic Content]




The shot continued in rapid succession even after Blair had dropped to the floor.  Among his fatal wounds, Blair was shot in the head.

The family could be heard shrieking with terror.  “Oh Jesus!  You killed him!” a woman sobbed from off-camera.

* * * * *

“We want him to live a long life, so he will always remember my son and how he murdered him in that bathroom that day. My son did not deserve 11 shots to his head, and we have to find out from the media how many times he was shot in that bathroom. Even though we heard the shots ring out, we didn’t know. All that we’re asking is that someone recognizes what we recognize. That was brutality at its finest in that bathroom that day,” said Michael’s mother, Kimberly Blair-Olaniyi.

*As we have repeatedly seen, sending government force to ‘deal with’ a person suffering from mental instability is often a recipe for disaster.  Cops know brute force, not finesse.  The panicked, mentally ill man was only pushed over the edge by the violence that came crashing through his door.  The screams and electric shocks were the last thing the situation needed.

Requesting the forceful presence of government agents should only be sought with extreme caution.  The pervasive enforcer mentality has proved to many people that the response that they may receive could turn out to be dramatically less than helpful.*

The situation is under further investigation, and the family intends to file a lawsuit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sherwood cop Adam Keesee intimidated wife's accuser, encouraged her abuse of students, lawsuit claims*

http://www.oregonlive.com/sherwood/i...see_intim.html

After Sherwood Police Officer Adam Keesee discovered that his wife had molested one of her students, he reported it to his coworkers, court records say.

But instead of investigating Denise Keesee, then a Sherwood High School teacher, her husband and five other officers set out to intimidate, harass and coerce the boy into not taking any action against her, records say. 

That’s the crux of a $1.5 million lawsuit against Adam Keesee, five unnamed Sherwood officers and the City of Sherwood. The former student’s complaint was filed last week in Washington County Circuit Court.

Sheriff’s deputies arrested Denise Keesee last year on charges of sexually abusing the plaintiff and another student.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because: drugs.



*Florida man and his dog shot by SWAT team during pre-dawn no-knock raid*

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/howard-bowe/

HALLANDALE BEACH, FL — A man is “fighting for his life” after being shot during a pre-dawn SWAT raid on his home because of suspected drug possession.  His son was beaten and his dog was shot to death.

At approximately 6:00 a.m., the Hallandale Police Department’s SWAT team broke through the back door of a local residence because they suspected that the owner possessed prohibited substances.

*Precisely what took place inside is not fully known, but the May 8th raid resulted in the homeowner being shot, his son being beaten, and his 13-year-old dog being killed.
*
The man who was shot was local businessman Howard Bowe. His sister, who lives in the other half of the duplex, said he was unarmed.

*“They came in the back door,” said Corneesa Bowe, according to the Sun Sentinel. “Why shoot an unarmed person? Now he’s fighting for his life.”*

Mr. Bowe owns Power Auto in Davie, Florida.   His family says there is no way the police targeted the right person.

“My concern is really for my brother,” said Corneesa to Local-10.  “I mean there’s no reason why they should have shot him. He has a business, an established business. He’s not this big drug dealer like they’re assuming.”

*Howard’s 16-year-old son was taken into custody and beaten in the process.  He was questioned without a parent or a lawyer.
*
Neighbor Fred Webb told the Sentinel that Bowe “is an honest man who worked every day” at his business.  “I can’t understand it.  I hope he’s all right.”

SWAT Officer Michael McKenzie, a 14-year veteran of the department, was the one who pulled the trigger.  He is on administrative leave.

It is no surprise that another no-knock raid resulted in violence, given the aggressive nature of these surprise home invasions.  Police State USA will monitor this case as more details are revealed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Teen goes to hospital for "emotional distress." Gets tasered to death.* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tased-to-death

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cops are scrambling to cover up.

The fact that they did not come right out and say "he had a weapon" and "we feared for our safety" indicates to me that Theye just flat out murdered this kid.

We'll probably learn eventually that this kid committed that most grave of offenses: Contempt of Cop. 



*California teen shot to death on side of highway during traffic stop*

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/adrian-parra/

SALTON CITY, CA — A teen on his way to go on a date was shot to death on the side of the highway during a traffic stop.  Police have been vague with details and his family is demanding answers.

The incident occurred along Highway 86 on April 18th, just before 6:00 p.m.  Imperial County Sheriff’s deputies pulled over 19-year-old Adrian Parra while he was on his way to take a girl out to enjoy dinner and a movie.

*For reasons unclear, the traffic stop reached a point where deputies opened fire on Parra, and he was fatally wounded.  Even weeks later, his family says that the department is being elusive with details.   They would only say that the stop was for “vehicle code violations.”  Parra was shot 3-4 times, his mother revealed.*

“What happened, what went where they shot him so many times… why can’t they answer the question if there was a camera,” asked Maria Duenas, Parra’s mother to KMIR.  But police have refused to speak about the incident because of an ongoing investigation.
*
Parra, of Mecca, California, was an honor roll student who graduated from high school last year, and was planning on attending college.*

*The 2 officers involved went on temporary paid leave, but have since returned to work, KMIR reported.*

His mother, Maria Duenas, is requesting that any witnesses to the incident call her with information at 760-396-2114.

----------


## Lucille

Not sure if this one has its own thread.  I'll just put it here, but if someone wants to start a thread for it, please do:

Cops Beat Veteran to Death after Traffic Stop for No Front License Plate
http://www.thedailysheeple.com/cops-...e-plate_052014



> On Mothers Day Tommy Yancy, father of two, was pulled over for not having a front license plate. What transpired beyond that point is not totally clear, but his injuries resulted in his death later that day. Yancy, 32, was a veteran of both Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> There has been almost zero information or media coverage of the incident. A local publication, Imperial Valley Press, offers only a sidenote about his family raising money for his memorial and this:
> 
>     The 32-year-old Yancy died following an altercation with law enforcement during a traffic stop May 11 in Imperial. The circumstances around the death and the traffic stop are still under investigation by the California Highway Patrol.
> 
> A source that wants to remain anonymous has come forward with a video and WeAreChange posted it to YouTube on Sunday.
> 
> The quality of the video leaves a lot to be desired, but a lot of information is provided in the About Section of the video:
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops toss grenade in toddler's crib during drug raid.* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...terrorist-quot

----------


## Lucille

A concussion made him do it.

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html




> Seattle Washington: Police Officer Garth Haynes was filmed kicking the head of a handcuffed man on the ground. [Initially, Haynes was found guilty of using excessive force, but that finding was overturned by the Police Chief because Haynes said he was suffering from a concussion when he kicked the man and, therefore, was not in full control of his actions. Reminiscent of the "Twinkie" defense, we expect to see a lot of concussions in future cases of police brutality.] KOMO4 2014 Jun 4


http://www.infowars.com/seattle-poli...fed-mans-head/



> According to city spokeswoman Kimberly Mills, first responders never found evidence that Haynes had received a concussion to begin with.
> 
> There was no diagnosis of a concussion when Officer Haynes was evaluated by medical personnel following the incident, Mills said.
> 
> Despite Mills evidence, Seattle Mayor Ed Murray announced during a Monday press conference that he would not challenge the citys decision, but would work to fix police corruption issues.
> 
> We have a complaint process, an appeals process, and a punishment process that is broken, Murray said.
> 
> Tim Leary, a lawyer who previously represented the man who was stomped on, was seemingly shocked at the citys decision.
> ...


http://seattletimes.com/html/localne...strial22m.html

http://seattletimes.com/html/localne...haynes15m.html

----------


## Lucille

Another suspect beaten to death in the streets.  

http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...e-cell-phones/




> Another feather in the cap of equal rights for women. They too can beat people to death under the guise of protecting the people.

----------


## tod evans

> Another suspect beaten to death in the streets.


Vote 'em out......

Write strongly worded letters.......

Don't worry the police will police the police......

----------


## Lucille

That should do it!

That story was from last year:

Coroner: Man who died in Sacramento police custody suffered 'excited delirium'
http://blogs.sacbee.com/crime/archiv...-delirium.html



> he man who died in Sacramento police custody in May following a violent struggle with officers died of methamphetamine-induced excited delirium, according to the county Coroner's Office.
> 
> John Nat Torretti Jr., 42, died May 24 shortly after being handcuffed by officers outside the Metro PCS store on the 8300 block of Folsom Boulevard. The arrest followed a brutal fight with officers, police said.
> 
> That week, coroner's officials released a statement that Torretti's autopsy revealed no obvious signs of trauma to the body - an effort to assuage concerns among some members of the public who questioned whether the man had died as the result of excessive force by officers.
> [...]
> Officers regained control of the situation after a bystander intervened and kicked the suspect. After officers handcuffed him, they noticed Torretti was unresponsive. He was pronounced dead at a local hospital.
> 
> According to the Coroner's Office, his case of death later was determined to be "sudden death following violent struggle with law enforcement due to methamphetamine-induced excited delirium."


Mmm hm.

----------


## JK/SEA

New Low. Cop Robs a Terminally Ill 3 Year old of her Make-A-Wish Foundation Money....




Officer Ronald Harris is a 12 year veteran of the Memphis police department. His record while ‘serving and protecting’ is less than stellar.

With a rap sheet over 100 pages long, it begs the question, how in the hell was this guy able to remain a cop for so long with so many violations?

All too often we see police officers, who have sworn to protect society from criminals, be the actual criminals.

Harris’ personnel file contained several violations including damage to a squad car, radio violations, sick leave policy abuse, sleeping on the job, failure to get approval for additional employment, and failure to appear in court. Most resulted in a written reprimand or a short suspension, but he was never fired.

Over the weekend, a family was travelling with their young daughter who is terminally ill. She was a participant in the Make-A-Wish foundation.




Officer Harris was off-duty, however being the stellar example of law enforcement that he is, he decided that he would ‘protect’ the family of this young girl from their bag filled with five t-shirts and a $1,500 pre-paid Visa check card from the Make-A-Wish foundation.

According to WFSB News, Harris reportedly tried to take the bag twice; both times the Make-A-Wish father stopped him. But it took airport and Memphis Police several tries to get Harris in custody after he kicked open a squad car door and ran.



According to an affidavit, police eventually had to use a pair of leg-cuffs to get Harris under arrest.

“People make poor choices, and we don’t know the decisions that lead this person to do what they did. We are just fortunate that we have the Memphis Police Department and the airport,” added Liz Nelson, Make-A-Wish President and CEO.

But he was the “Memphis Police Department”!

Harris is set to appear in court on June 16th.

“It is certainly disheartening and I am deeply saddened that an organization as wonderful as Make-A-Wish was victimized by someone sworn to protect, especially a member of the Memphis Police Department. Thankfully, no one sustained serious injuries. This officer is now facing serious charges for his criminal behavior. The Airport Police is to be commended for their quick response and professionalism, ” said Police Director Toney Armstrong.

Disheartening indeed.


Read more at http://thefreethoughtproject.com/low...EzZyzid7miw.99

video at link.

----------


## liberty2897

previous weeks feed from here:    https://twitter.com/NPMRP




> PoliceMisconduct.net @NPMRP  ·  4h
> Update: Saline Co, AR sheriff pled innocent to charges including felonies theft of property, abuse of public trust http://ow.ly/xQLRv 
> ReplyReplied to 0 times RetweetRetweeted 1 time1 FavoriteFavorited 1 time1
> More
>  PoliceMisconduct.net @NPMRP  ·  5h
> Update: Youngstown, OH officer given 18 mos prison; solicited 14 y/o for sex, obtained nude pictures of her http://ow.ly/xQ86a 
> ReplyReplied to 0 times RetweetRetweeted 2 times2 FavoriteFavorited 1 time1
> More
>  PoliceMisconduct.net @NPMRP  ·  6h
> ...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> New Low. Cop Robs a Terminally Ill 3 Year old of her Make-A-Wish Foundation Money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officer Ronald Harris is a 12 year veteran of the Memphis police department. His record while serving and protecting is less than stellar.
> 
> With a rap sheet over 100 pages long, it begs the question, how in the hell was this guy able to remain a cop for so long with so many violations?
> 
> ...


This is the family of one of the liberty activists in NC that was the victim of the attempted robbery.  The father needed stitches but refused medical treatment so he could fly out with his daughter.

----------


## presence

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/05/gunman-kills-three-canadian-police-in-moncton-new-brunswick




> a 24-year-old gunman they suspect shot dead three officers


http://fox4kc.com/2014/06/08/gunmen-...-in-las-vegas/




> A married couple yelling “revolution” gunned down two Las Vegas police officers at a pizza restaurant



http://www.lohud.com/story/news/crim...illed/9736369/





> *Driver ran trooper over on purpose, police say*












> *Dead Men Don’t Start Revolutions*
> 
> *by Christopher Cantwell • June 8, 2014 • 0 Comments*
> 
> The good news is, two cops are dead. The bad news is, the two shooters, and what appears to be an innocent bystander are dead too.


http://www.christophercantwell.com/2...t-revolutions/





> How about the distinct possibility of some _copycat_ cop haters picking up where 
> _
> Dorner
> _
> left off, with a printout of his manifesto in hand,
> 
> []
> 
> One thing for certain, the audio sure supports Dorner's claim of criminal behavior in the world of Law Enforcement.


http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...age2137980/pg1











Iraqi soldiers, police drop weapons, flee posts in portions of Mosul




> Even the most crudely armed insurrectionists are capable of overthrowing their governments,
>  if they are determined and numerous enough. 
> Having a lightly armed population from the outset, like the US population,
>  only makes it more likely that such a war against tyranny would be ubiquitous 
> and likely to succeed swiftly from the outset.


http://lifeboat.com/blog/2014/06/re-...ment-redundant




sorry was that off topic?



*Jun 10, 2014 1:50 AM EDT*


> "It ruined my life," Kaahu said. 
> 
> "These guys have so much power, 
> 
> they can go around and do whatever they like and it's nothing to them that they can ruin people's lives."
> []
> The judge found that police withheld more than 500 pages of documents, including witness testimony and cell phone videos of the beating...
> 
> "One of the officers placed his handcuffs in his hands 
> ...


http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/2...aught-on-video







> All five officers who took part in the arrest remain on the job.

----------


## Lucille

I'm just going to post this here, like I always do.  If anyone wants to create a thread for any particular story I post, please feel free!

NM kops are totally out of control.

16 Year Old Gymnast Shot Dead by Police For Holding a Stick, Cops Seize Video Footage
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/16-...YvrOS43RwA0.99




> In the past year. police in New Mexico have become notorious for killing innocent people.  The most recent wrongful death took place in Espanola, when a police officer shot an unarmed 16 year old Gymnast for no reason.
> 
> 16 year old Victor Vialpando was a gymnast, dancer and a teacher at Moving Arts Espanola.  According to his family he has no criminal record.
> 
> The police claim that he pointed a weapon at them, but the boy was unarmed and the police are refusing to release security camera footage that would corroborate their story.
> 
> Close friends of Victor believe that he may have had a stick that he was using to practice a dance routine, which he often does.
> 
> “I can’t fathom him even having a gun on his body, much less holding it and pointing it at somebody,” a friend said.
> ...


More at the link

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'm on it...




> I'm just going to post this here, like I always do.  If anyone wants to create a thread for any particular story I post, please feel free!
> 
> NM kops are totally out of control.
> 
> 16 Year Old Gymnast Shot Dead by Police For Holding a Stick, Cops Seize Video Footage
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/16-...YvrOS43RwA0.99
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link

----------


## TheTexan

> “What happened, what went where they shot him so many times… *why can’t they answer the question if there was a camera*,” asked Maria Duenas, Parra’s mother to KMIR.  But police have refused to speak about the incident because of an ongoing investigation.


lol camera.  good luck with that

----------


## Lucille

http://reason.com/blog/2014/06/20/brickbat-police-state




> Officials in Campbell, Wisconsin, have placed police chief Tim Kelemen on leave after he admitted using a Tea Party activist's name and email address to create accounts on pornographic, dating and insurance websites from both his home and work computers. Kelemen was apparently upset that Tea Party activists have protested and filed a federal lawsuit over the city's decision to bar political protests on a pedestrian walkway on Interstate 90.

----------


## Lucille

Did a search to update but haven't seen this case posted yet.




> Meanwhile in Chicago, a 911 recording was released in the fatal shooting by an off-duty cop of his 86-year-old neighbor. The neighbor’s 91-year-old wife was also shot. She is charged with misdemeanor battery and aggravated assault of a police officer. The cop, who is not charged and whom the city will not name, says the 86-year-old man brandished a shot gun during a dispute between his wife and the cop’s wife.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/l...,7883001.story




> Although Huff’s family disputed the officer’s account of the incident, the recordings appear to resemble the account the officer gave to police.
> [...]
> Police say the officer also shot Jones-Huff. The officer has not been charged.
> 
> Jones-Huff was charged with two misdemeanor counts of battery and aggravated assault of a police officer as a result of the incident, and is due in court Monday.
> 
> The recordings were obtained from the Office of Emergency Management and Communications by the Chicago Tribune through a Freedom of Information Act request. The recordings are redacted to block the identity of the callers and descriptions of injuries.
> 
> The longest recording is from the off-duty officer himself. But there also are recordings of two other neighbors reporting the incident. On one of those, a female neighbor can be heard asking police to come settle the dispute. Then, the shots can be heard.
> ...


Previously:

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2...f-duty-officer




> The man's youngest son, Joseph Huff III, said from the moment his father moved on the block, there was tension with his neighbor - the officer and his wife.
> 
> "My father has been into it with these people for years," he said. "This is not the first confrontation. This man has picked on my father for years."
> 
> *Shenek Clay, who lives two houses away, said she heard the scuffle between Huff and his neighbors. She called police at 2:15 pm to get help, she said. But before officers could arrive, she heard the shots.
> 
> "I could hear (Huff) yelling, 'Get off me! Get off me! Get the hell off me,' " Clay said. "I called the police because I thought they were jumping on him again. It's sad because they have been jumping on that old man since he moved on the bloc*k."

----------


## specsaregood

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/...264457471.html




> *A Philadelphia Police officer was arrested after she allegedly encouraged and participated in several fights between her teen children and other minors.*
> 
> Investigators say Tamika Gross, a 35-year-old Philadelphia Police officer in the 16th District, was involved in several altercations between January of 2012 and October of 2013.
> 
> The first incident took place on January 25, 2012, according to investigators. Police say Gross walked with her 18-year-old son to the 900 block of Marcella Street and demanded that he fight a 16-year-old boy who lived on the block.
> 
> Several fights broke out on the street between several groups of teen boys shortly after and police were called to the scene. Investigators say numerous 911 calls reporting the fight were made and one radio call reported that there was a riot on the street and that an officer needed assistance. Investigators later determined that the officer in need of assistance was Gross.
> 
> Gross was allegedly involved in another fight on March 16, 2012. Investigators say a 13-year-old girl and her 17-year-old sister were walking near Loretto Avenue and Sanger Street. Suddenly, police say, Gross pulled up in a car and her teen daughter jumped out.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

Lawsuit Accuses Cops of Rape, Florida Police Department of Habitually Ignoring Complaints
http://reason.com/blog/2014/06/27/la...pe-florida-pol




> Two women are suing the city of Lauderhill, Florida and two police officers, Franklin Hartley and Thomas Merenda for an alleged rape for which the two cops, on unpaid administrative leave, are already facing criminal charges. They allege in their lawsuit that the police department "hires violent and dangerous individuals as police officers" and regularly fails to investigative complaints about cops.
> 
> What's being alleged, via The Sun Sentinel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				    According to the lawsuit, the women had drinks at the Vegas Cabaret strip club on University Drive in Lauderhill and left when it closed at 4 a.m. Within minutes, Hartley pulled them over in a Taco Bell drive-through in Tamarac.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

Cop shoots unarmed great-grandfather at family picnic, faces no consequences
http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/bernard-monroe/




> HOMER, LA  Two police officers crashed a family cookout to harass a man who was not wanted or suspected of any crimes, then shot the mans elderly father and allegedly planted a gun on him, according to numerous witnesses.
> 
> This incident took place in the town of Homer, home to only 3,800 residents.  The poor, northern Louisiana town had made it a priority for its 8-cop roster to get tough on drugs.
> 
> In doing so, Homer Police officers were instructed to stop and question young black males without cause, and to go after certain individuals for targeted harassment.  One of these specific targets was 38-year-old Shaun Monroe.
> [...]
> When police attempted to confront Shaun, he backed away, likely because he knew of the unjust methodologies of the local police against his demographic. [Officers] Henry and Cox entered the [Monroe] property, without permission or cause, and began chasing Shaun Monroe, a subsequent lawsuit alleged.  The cops then entered the house.  Each of these actions was without legal justification, the lawsuit stated.
> 
> The New York Times described the chaotic scene, and the tragedy that came next:
> ...


h/t http://markstoval.wordpress.com/2014...re-your-enemy/

http://www.strike-the-root.com/

----------


## Lucille

Virginia high schooler threatens suicide, police arrive and kill him
http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/c...lberto-sierra/




> PURCELLVILLE, VA — A community is devastated after a suicidal teenager was shot to death by police following a family’s call for help.
> 
> Christian Alberto Sierra, 17, was a popular student and athlete at Loudoun Valley High School.  His friends noticed his good-natured demeanor begin to slip into a depression and ultimately toward the unthinkable.  On May 24, 2014, he suffered a breakdown and threatened suicide.
> [...]
> Christian was shot an unknown number of times by a Purcellville police officer, who was responding to a suicide call.  Christian died shortly thereafter.
> 
> His mom, Sandra Sierra, was beside herself when she heard the news.
> 
> “I banged on their car and I’m like, ‘You killed my kid. You killed my kid,’” Sandra yelled at the officer.
> ...


h/t http://www.strike-the-root.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

I was going to post this ^^^^ in its own thread.

----------


## JK/SEA

the current system, or model for law enforcement is broken...the sooner people get this through their thick skulls, the better...

----------


## Lucille

> I was going to post this ^^^^ in its own thread.


If you haven't yet, please do!  Anyone is welcome to make a new thread for any story I post here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*In Florida, Non-Submission to a Police Beating is “Attempted Murder”*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...empted-murder/

Every day, somewhere in this supposedly free county, some version of this script is played out: A police officer spies an individual committing a harmless but “illegal” act, aggressively pursues the subject, inflicts physical violence on the victim, then escalates that violence to lethal or nearly lethal levels when the victim doesn’t immediately submit to the state-licensed aggression.

We could refer to this as the “From Malum Prohibitum to Murder” model of police escalation. Citizens who aren’t killed in such encounters can expect to be punished for the impudence they display by surviving. Police officers responsible for the actual crimes of violence will not face prosecution, owing to the evil doctrine of “qualified immunity.” A recent episode in Florida resulted in several charges – including attempted murder – against a man whose only apparent “offense” was to refuse to submit to a beating by a police officer.

The assault began when an officer named Ronald Cannella who had attempted to pull over a man named Livingston Manners for allegedly running a stop light dragged the driver from his vehicle and threw him to the ground in a gas station. It’s quite likely that Manners, in justifiable fear for his safety, sought a well-lit area for the encounter with the brigand.

Security camera video shows that Manners was compliant and non-aggressive as the officer tried to “build the stop” by searching his vehicle. The officer eventually reached into the vehicle and pulled Manners from it, and the victim does nothing to resist, holding his hands face-up and to the sides. Cannella can be seen putting a forearm on the face and the throat of his victim, and then punching him repeatedly. Although no audio is available, it’s certain that this attack was punctuated with the rapist’s refrain, “Stop resisting!”

Cannella eventually places the victim on his back and appears to be attempting to place a chokehold on him. Manners defends himself with a maneuver similar to the “guard” position from Jiu-Jitsu, trapping the uniformed assailant’s arms and holding him at bay for roughly 45 seconds until the aggressor’s comrades arrive.

At no point in the struggle is Manners seen making an aggressive move, or touching the throat of the assailant. It is possible that the victim applied a lapel choke – but if he did so this came after Cannella had already repeatedly struck him and, apparently, attacked his own throat first.

Although Cannella claimed in his report that he feared for his life (the default emotional state of police officers, who are trained to see the public as enemy combatants rather than fellow citizens), and that during the ninety-second scuffle Manners choked him into unconsciousness, the cop is still on top and apparently in control when other officers arrived to beat and tase Manners into submission.

Cannella claimed that Manners “locked his legs around my body preventing my escape” while he “forcefully grabbed my throat and strangled me.” Yet in the video, Cannella displays no difficulty extricating himself and standing up once a fellow costumed enforcer arrived on the scene. Any breathing difficulty he experienced was most likely a reflection of his panic and poor cardiovascular conditioning, rather than actions taken by his victim.

In addition to the peculiar offense called “resisting without violence,” the charges against Manners include “attempted murder” for allegedly placing his hands on the throat of the armed and violent stranger who had him pinned to the ground, beating and attempting to choke him.

The report by the Miami NBC affiliate faithfully regurgitated the Hollywood PD’s line, describing the incident as a “vicious attack on a police officer” in which the Intrepid Defender of All That is Good and Decent was “choked unconscious.” The report likewise retailed the outrage expressed by Lt. Derik Alexander that a biker who arrived on the scene didn’t wade in to help the tax-devouring functionary subdue Manners. Although the biker’s motives were never explained, by not reflexively taking the side of the uniformed aggressor, he passed the Tom Joad Test.

Police frequently place unarmed victims in headlocks and chokehold-style restraints. If the standard being used to justify the attempted murder charge against Manners were applied uniformly, the use of such techniques by police would justify a lethal defensive response by the victim, or a citizen who came to his rescue.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Full of fail.

Regardless, what is to be noted is the backup police's response. "I don't care" [with regards to the person having not done anything illegal], "Film me all you want," etc.

----------


## Lucille

Did that Cop Just Make Sure He Was On Camera Before Beating Up On a Little Kid?
Read more at http://thefreethoughtproject.com/cop...x5YR4fVJXi9.99




> (Phoenix AZ) — A facebook video submitted to the Free Thought Project shows a troubling interaction between what appears to be 11 to 13 year old children and a police officer.
> 
> In the video a, Phoenix police officer grabs a young boy and brings him over to a concrete wall in the median of a highway.
> 
> For some reason, most likely arrogance, the officer then makes sure that the other kids are filming.
> [...]
> The next thing we see is this cop, who is much larger than this child, slam him up against the concrete wall. He then begins pushing the youth’s arms up behind his back, in what looks like an attempt to intentionally inflict pain or harm.
> 
> The boy screams out in agony and is then hauled off in cuffs.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Dogs first...


*Pennsylvania man shot by police during warrant service for parking tickets*

"He pulled the car out of the garage and all I heard were gunshots."

Posted on July 25, 2014 by Site Staff in News 

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/kevin-mccullers/

LEHIGH COUNTY, PA  A man may never walk again after he was shot in his driveway by a constable who had showed up to his home regarding unpaid parking tickets.

Kevin McCullers, 38, was just about to make a trip to go buy some morning doughnuts when his life changed forever.  Around 7:30 a.m. on July 17th, McCullers got into his car, opened his garage door, and put his car into reverse gear.  As he backed out of the driveway, his girlfriend abruptly heard gunshots ring out.

Two strange men were outside, and one had just shot Mr. McCullers while in the drivers seat of his car.

They never knocked on the door! No nothing! I just heard the gunshots! He pulled the car out of the garage and all I heard were gunshots, Hafeezah Muhammad told NBC 10 Philadelphia.  She was inside the house during the attack.

The shooter turned out to be a Pennsylvania State Constable, performing an early morning warrant service over unpaid parking tickets.  The unnamed constable claimed that he feared for his life by Mr. McCullers backing out of his driveway  so he opened fire.

For someone to get shot, on the way to Dunkin Donuts, unarmed, for parking tickets?  For tickets?!  Its insane, said Ms. Muhammad.

Mr. McCullers was shot in the back.  The bullet struck his spine, and he is now paralyzed from the waist down.  He may never regain the ability to walk.

The shooter has been allowed to remain anonymous.  There has been no word on any discipline or criminal charges that he may face, if any.

----------


## acesfull

Shot the man in the back. What a hero for justice. This case will be a 42 section 1983 litigation.
My .02

Regards.

Acesfull

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cops tase 8 y/o girl.*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Tasing-an-8y-o

----------


## Anti Federalist

National Police Misconduct NewsFeed Daily Recap 08-21-14

August 22, 2014 @ 5:47 PM by Tim Lynch

Here are the 9 reports of police misconduct tracked for Thursday, August 21, 2014:

    Update: West Columbia, South Carolina (First reported 10-10-13): A police officer was found guilty of one count of lascivious acts with a minor. He faces a mandatory prison sentence of five years followed by years of supervised release and must register as a sex offender. http://ow.ly/AxyKc
    Dunkerton, Iowa: The longtime police chief has resigned after being placed on administrative leave. The city council had put him on leave amid an investigation into use of a city credit card. http://ow.ly/AxLdW
    Update: Richardson County, Nebraska (First reported 06-23-14): A now-former deputy sheriff pled not guilty to charges that he lied about getting shot while on duty. He faces one felony charge and three misdemeanor charges for allegedly calling in a false report of being shot during a traffic stop while on duty. He is accused of shooting himself and his patrol car. http://ow.ly/AxK2G
    Savanna, Georgia: The assistant police chief has resigned after being accused of providing beer to three underage girls. He has been charged with three felony counts of furnishing alcohol to a minor. He’s also been charged with misdemeanor counts of reckless driving and obstructing an officer. http://ow.ly/AxLKI
    Update: Sherwood, Oregon (First reported 06-27-13): A police officer who has been on paid administrative leave for more than a year pending criminal and internal investigations has returned to duty. An internal inquiry, conducted by an outside investigator, concluded he did not violate policy. http://ow.ly/AxYpY
    Update: Saratoga County, New York (First reported 03-05-14): A now- former sheriff’s deputy pled guilty. He was charged by criminal complaint with attempting to aid and abet the possession, with intent to distribute, 500 grams or more of cocaine. http://ow.ly/AxYKD
    Baltimore, Maryland: An off-duty state police trooper has been suspended with pay after he was driven from a restaurant following allegations he was disorderly and walking around in his underwear. No charges have been filed against either that trooper or another off-duty trooper who was with him. http://ow.ly/AxZfq
    Brunswick County, North Carolina: A trooper has resigned following his arrest for DUI. http://ow.ly/Ay3gM
    White Lake, North Carolina: A man has been indicted for stealing money while he was an officer at the police department. He was indicted by a grand jury on charges of embezzlement by a local or charitable officer or employee, obstruction of justice and embezzlement by local or charitable officer or employee. http://ow.ly/Ay3x0

Categories: In The News | Tags: Police Misconduct News Review | Permalink
National Police Misconduct NewsFeed Daily Recap 08-20-14

August 21, 2014 @ 11:04 PM by Tim Lynch

Here are the 7 reports of police misconduct tracked for Wednesday, August 20, 2014:

    Update: Jemez Springs, New Mexico (First reported 08-11-14): A now-former Jmez Springs pled not guilty to rape charges. He was indicted on charges of kidnapping, criminal sexual penetration, criminal sexual contact and extortion. http://ow.ly/Axrvk
    Hobart, Indiana: The police chief said he will seek to have an officer placed back on unpaid administrative leave, now that a hearing on three administrative charges filed against him has been postponed. The officer is facing a charge of misdemeanor charge of conversion. http://ow.ly/AxDYn
    Update: Tulsa, Oklahoma (First reported 08-06-14): A police officer has pled not guilty to first-degree murder in the off-duty shooting death of his daughter’s boyfriend. http://ow.ly/Axxsu
    Glendale, California: A police officer on vacation in Las Vegas was charged with soliciting prostitution after a sting involving an undercover cop. http://ow.ly/AxEst
    San Antonio, Texas: The attorney for a 23-year-old man who was shot and killed by police in a disturbance in the drive through lane of a Restaurant says a new autopsy report proves police used excessive force. http://ow.ly/AxETu
    Milwaukee County, Wisconsin: A captain was arrested for first offense OWI. According to a release from the sheriff’s office she was driving without her tail lights on when she was pulled over. She allegedly showed her sheriff’s office credentials and asked to be let go as a “professional courtesy.” ow.ly/AxwB4
    Update: Swisher County, Texas (Previously reported 10-25-13): A now-former sheriff has pled guilty to charge of official oppression. He was charged for repeatedly fondling

----------


## Working Poor

http://www.policemisconduct.net/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Man walking to pick up his kids is tased and arrested.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Man walking to pick up his kids is tased and arrested.


That's awful.  That's beyond awful.  That actually makes me physically ill.  For goodness sake, look at all the people just standing by letting the clowns do their thing with his own kid screaming in the background.  Stuff like this makes me wonder at the benefits of giving up on the human race and starting over with the cockroaches.

----------


## Lucille

Canadian kops are just as bad.

Quebec City cops pinned dying cyclist to ground, witnesses say
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/09/05...-witnesses-say




> Witnesses say a cruiser that attempted to pull over Blouin, going the wrong way down a one-way street just after 1 p.m., instead ran him over.
> 
> "He went under the wheels," said Bibi, who would only give her first name. She said the cruiser then shifted into drive and ran Blouin over a second time.
> 
> Witness Sylvie Dion described a "rough arrest" in which officers pinned Blouin to the ground by both of his arms.
> 
> Bibi added: "I saw the blood coming out of his mouth, he shouted 'I'm hurt.'"
> 
> The witnesses also said officers walked the man to an ambulance as he was doubled over in pain.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

Here's a story about an ex-cop "accidentally" shooting his autistic stepson in the knee.  The gun just went off!  Happens all the time evidently.  Not to me or anyone I know, but it seems to happen to cops quite frequently.

Take a wild guess which one is in jail.

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/26528437...glewood-avenue

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ied-punch.html




> A retired police chief shot his autistic 18-year-old son after the boy tried to punch him, reports claim.
> 
> Kirk Eidson, 59, was in his room getting ready to drive Robert Camron Ingle across town to their second home in Chattanooga, Tennessee, when the teenager launched in with a clenched fist, he told officers. 
> 
> Grabbing a handgun from his pocket, Mr Eidson claims he tried to calm Ingle down before accidentally firing a shot at his right kneecap.
> 
> The former officer, who retired from the local police department last year after 28 years' service, then fled the property.

----------


## Lucille

DEA Shoot Grandmother Reaching For Baby During Raid, According to Son
http://reason.com/blog/2014/09/19/de...ching-for-baby




> Lilian Alonzo, a 49-year-old grandmother, was shot while trying to pick up an infant grandchild during a by the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) in Manchester, New Hampshire, according to her son. Police in raids elsewhere arrested two of Alonzo's daughters in an oxycodone ring but neither of them lived with Lilian and no drugs, weapons, or cash was found in her home.
> 
> The New Hampshire Attorney General's office is investigating the shooting, according to the New Hampshire Union-Leader, and believe that "one of the officer's weapons discharged." They're expected to rule on whether the shooting was accidental, and an initial report could be released this month.





> MANCHESTER — Lilian Alonzo, the grandmother shot late last month during a DEA drug raid at her apartment, was picking up an infant when a bullet ripped through her arm and entered her torso, her son told the New Hampshire Union Leader.
> 
> The son said agents later tore up Alonzo’s apartment in a search for drugs. No drugs, weapons or large amounts of cash were found, said Daniel Nunez, who returned to his home in Florida after spending the last two weeks with his mother.
> 
> He said the shooting took place after his 10-year-old sister opened the door and police barged into the apartment.
> 
> “She (Alonzo) went to pick up the baby. They thought she was reaching for something, and they shot her,” Nunez believes.
> [...]
> On the evening of the raid, three children were in the apartment: Alonzo’s 10-year-old daughter, and her grandchildren: ages 4 and 1 1/2, Daniel Nunez said.
> ...


Another incident in TX:




> Earlier this week, a Houston police officer shot a man in the abdomen during a "confrontation" in a drug raid in which the DEA also participated in Sugar Land, Texas. "This neighborhood is really quiet and peaceful. Our kids run around the neighborhood. It's a great place to live, it's very surprising to see this in this area," one resident told the local TV station. There are more than a hundred SWAT raids a day across the United States, often on drug-related charges.

----------


## Lucille

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...love-children/




> Just a little too much. What happened to protect and serve? Thankfully, most of these despicable cops were arrested by their own.
> 
> Thanks to T.M. for pointing me to the “protect and serve” website.


It's not limited to cops' abuse of kids though.

http://whathappenedtoprotectandserve.blogspot.com/

----------


## Suzanimal

Sick $#@!...




> Ex-Cop Found Guilty of Raping 5 Year Old- With a Pencil
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> This is not Warren’s first time sexually abusing a minor, although the jury in this case did not hear about his prior offenses.
> 
> In May of 2010 Warren was accused of not reporting a crime, after a friend was convicted of sex abuse of a child.  He was fired from his job as a police officer, but was reinstated after he sued the department, KGW reports.
> 
> ...





> Former Beaverton police officer found guilty of child rape
> http://www.columbian.com/news/2014/o...medium=twitter

----------


## XNavyNuke

SFPD Corruption Trial Pits Cops Against Cops

I love the sound of crooked cops testifying against other crooked cops!




> The trial of two "bad cops" involved in a string of incidents involving stolen drugs, stolen goods, warrantless searches, and other poor behavior began this week in federal court. Sgt. Ian Furminger, 48, and Officer Edmond Robles, 47, are being painted by prosecutors as two-thirds of a trio of corrupt undercover officers who went around to SROs in the Mission and Tenderloin stealing "drugs and money from their own confidential informants as well as from crime scenes, and sometimes [paying] off informants with those drugs," as the Examiner reports.
> 
> The third member of this group, former officer Reynaldo Vargas, recently pleaded guilty to charges against him, and he was fired from the department earlier for falsifying time cards.


XNN

----------


## Lucille

The ski mask is a nice touch.  It's on video and both of the kid's parents are lawyers.  Heh.

This is What a High School Football Game Looks Like In a Police State
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/hig...uqhAIV6vcgH.99



> Prattville, AL — A 17-year-old high school student was having fun and talking to a girl at a football game Friday when all of the sudden a ski-masked Phenix City Police Officer comes from behind and assaults him.
> 
> Police officers were near the students because they were trying to move them back from the railing. Cameron Rader, the boy who was assaulted in the video says he was no where near the railing, and we can clearly see in the video that he was not near the railing before the assault.
> 
> “This cop in front of me is just staring me and my friends down for absolutely no reason and saying things like, ‘I’m not a cop you can mess with,’ and I just started laughing, because it was crazy,” Rader said. “When I laughed, he said, ‘Oh, you think this is funny? Do you see me laughing?’ I told him no sir.”
> 
> According to the Montgomery Advertiser, Rader said the brief confrontation ended at that point and he turned to begin talking with a female student behind him. A few seconds later, he said the officer accused him of pushing him.
> 
> The entire incident was captured on video by one of the students watching the game.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

‘He’s blind, dumb*ss’: Cops ditch disabled man in vacant lot to protest videotaping of pot bust
http://www.strike-the-root.com/cops-...ng-of-pot-bust




> A visually impaired Florida man said police took him to an unfamiliar area and left him there in retaliation after his stepfather recorded cell phone video of a pot bust.
> [...]
> Four plainclothes officers from the Miami-Dade Police department pulled into a dead end street the evening of Aug. 27 and arrested three men they believed had been smoking marijuana, reported WFOR-TV.
> 
> The arrest report shows officers found a marijuana cigarette on the ground they approached the men.
> 
> Officers arrested all three of them as a fourth man recorded the incident on his cell phone.
> 
> They released two of the men after they signed tickets promising to appear in court, but the third man – Tannie “T-Man” Burke – was handcuffed and led to the back of an unmarked car, where he had trouble finding the door.
> ...

----------


## green73

*Cop Throws a Temper Tantrum After Not Finding Drugs, Smashes Man’s Face into His Car*

----------


## acesfull

Can you say U.S.C. 42 section 1983?

Acesfull

----------


## Lucille

I'll just put this here.  If anyone wants to start a thread, go for it.

More Than 1,000 People Have Been Killed by Police in 2014
http://reason.com/blog/2014/12/09/mo...-been-killed-b



> There are no frills to be found at www.killedbypolice.net. The site is just a simple spreadsheet. The information it contains, though, is invaluable. It is a list of every single person documented to have been killed by police in the United States in 2013 and 2014. There are links to a media report for every single death, as well as their names, ages, and when known, sex and race.
> 
> The site is so valuable because, as we’ve noted previously, there is no reliable national database for keeping track of the number of people killed by police each year. The FBI tracks homicides by law enforcement officers, but participation is voluntary, and many agencies don’t participate. As I noted last week, Eric Garner’s death at the hands of a New York Police Department won’t show up in the FBI’s statistics for 2014 because the state of New York does not participate in the program.
> 
> The FBI’s statistics for 2013 say that law enforcement officers killed 461 people that year. Killedbypolice.net apparently got its start last year. Using their system of monitoring by news report, they have calculated that police actually killed 748 people between May and December. That’s 287 more than the FBI reports for the whole year.
> 
> And for 2014, which still has a couple of weeks left, the site has reported 1,029 people have been killed by police. That’s about a 30 percent increase over last year, though with four-month gap at the start of 2013 (measuring 25 percent of the year), it's possible the numbers would be much closer if we had January through April. Even with the FBI’s broken numbers, we know that 2013 marked a two-decade high in killings by police.
> 
> Neither the site nor its Facebook page indicates who is responsible for compiling this information, and they’re protecting their identity by hosting the site through GoDaddy. We can’t talk to whoever is responsible for this database about how or why they started it and how much effort it is to keep track of this information. Here is a page for people to submit information to help improve the quality of the database.

----------


## Lucille

Just another bad apple.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/articl...on-5969915.php




> A San Francisco sheriff’s deputy was arrested Friday for allegedly choking a hospital patient, and then arresting the man for trying to assault him with his cane, authorities said.
> 
> Michael Lewelling, 33, was charged with perjury, filing a false police report, filing a false instrument and assault under the color of authority — all felonies — as well as misdemeanor battery for the Nov. 3 attack at San Francisco General Hospital, according to the district attorney’s office.
> 
> Lewelling was assigned to the Sheriff Department’s patrol unit at the hospital when he filed a report accusing the victim of attempting to attack him with a wooden cane. The man was arrested on various felony and misdemeanor charges and taken into custody.
> 
> The district attorney’s office declined to file charges and the man was released the next day. Prosecutors requested video evidence, which allegedly showed Lewelling instigating the situation.
> 
> *The victim had been sleeping in a chair in the emergency room’s waiting area about 5 a.m., waiting for a doctor’s appointment, when prosecutors said the video showed Lewelling approaching the victim and engaging him in conversation as he woke up.
> ...


So beating up a disabled old man is merely "unnerving," but lying on paperwork is "worse" and "unforgivable."  Got it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Caught On Cellphone: Rialto Police Officers Beat Man With A Nightstick & Taser Him

----------


## acesfull

> Caught On Cellphone: Rialto Police Officers Beat Man With A Nightstick & Taser Him


What hero's these people are...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Body cam caught him...amazing that they work sometimes! http://filmingcops.com/cop-slams-wom...lls-the-truth/
Sorry if this is a dupe. Forum search didn't find it.

NEVADA – The narrative of abusing citizens under the pretext of ‘resisting arrest’ is one that has been tried and true for law enforcement.  
Fortunately, the public push for mandatory body cameras on officers is beginning to dispel the smoke and mirrors that surround these frequent cases.  
For one officers, his lies about a suspect resisting have been contradicted by his own body camera – and he is now facing down thirty years in prison.

Las Vegas officer Richard Scavone is the latest liar to be added to the long list of officers who have attempted to bury their crimes under a false narrative.  
Last January, Scavone stopped a woman near the Las Vegas Strip who he believed to be loitering for the purpose of prostitution.  
According to Scavone, once approached the woman became violent, and a struggle ensued in which Scavone became physical with the woman – even claiming she reached into her bra, implying she was armed.
However, after the woman made a formal complaint of excessive force, a detective made a brutal but unsurprising discovery. 
 After viewing the body camera footage, the unnamed detective revealed that Scavone had in fact quickly handcuffed the woman after exiting his patrol car despite having no probable cause to arrest her.  




Scavone proceeded to violently abuse the woman, throwing her onto the ground before slamming her head not one but three times into his vehicle, even while she begged for mercy and told him, “You’re abusing me for no reason.”  
Finally, he failed to read the woman her Miranda rights, which would prove to be the final error in a litany of unprofessional actions that would result in all charges being dropped.
Scavone has since been terminated, and is now being charged with civil rights violations and falsifying a police report.


The detective found Scavone made four false statements in his report, as well as making an unfounded arrest and excessive force.  We can only hope he is rightfully convicted and put behind bars, where he can never again think his authority will shield him from the heinous actions he is clearly capable of committing.

----------


## Lucille

http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/04/to-serve-32/




> No, I dont know where this is from, when it happened or what the outcome was. I stole it from Mr ORSM (NSFW) who I suspect steals as much $#@! from me as I do from him. Its all good.
> 
> And then after posting, Irish sends me the story:
> 
> CAPE CORAL, Fla.  A video shows a woman and man arguing at Dixie Roadhouse early Sunday morning when a police officer approaches them to break up the fight, violently throwing the woman to the ground.
> 
> The woman appears to be knocked out. Many people expressed concern about the use of excessive force on Facebook where the original video was posted. Others said they believed the officers response was justified.
> 
> A spokesperson with the Cape Coral Police Department said the officer was placed on administrative leave pending an internal investigation. The findings of CCPDs internal investigation will be released to the public, a spokesperson said. There was no comment on the expected length of the investigation and the department will not release the officers name.
> ...


UPDATE: Cape Coral Police respond to viral video of officer throwing woman
http://sflcw.org/update-cape-coral-p...hrowing-woman/



> On March 14th, 5PM, Cape Coral Police released a statement on their social media page. The video below comes from their YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Coral Mayor Marni Sawicki weighed in Monday, saying its far too soon to pass judgment on the officers actions.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Police officer pleads guilty to impregnating 14-year-old girl
> 
> LOWELL, N.C. - A Lowell police officer pleaded guilty Thursday to impregnating a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> James Blair will spend up to 19 years in prison for statutory rape. He will also have to wear an ankle monitor for the rest of his life, as well as register as a sex offender.
> 
> The 14-year-old's mother was in the courtroom during the plea and sentencing. She spoke out after court, but WSOC-TV is not identifying her or showing her face in order to protect her daughter.
> 
> "I'm happy with what happened in there, because he kept contacting my daughter through jail,” the mother said.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...irl_/501817695

----------


## phill4paul

So instead of having him work shoveling horse stalls, or some such, and pay for the child he created the taxpayers will pick that bill up _on top_ of the P.I.C. fees. Justice!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Bump

----------


## Origanalist

Mom Paid $1M After Video Showed Cop Shoot Her Son 13 Times in the Back, Stomp His Head

https://thefreethoughtproject.com/mo...on-back-stomp/

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## kcchiefs6465

This thread would have had thousands of more posts of police violence had it not been buried in the basement of this site.

----------


## Ender

> This thread would have had thousands of more posts of police violence had it not been buried in the basement of this site.


Yep.

----------


## SeanTX

This falls on the low end of "police abuse" -- but, it doesn't seem like a good idea at a time like this. I can't imagine why the people in that neighborhood hate those poor cops : 

https://twitter.com/chadloder/status...755695616?s=20




> NEW YORK, 22-Jun: *Nearly 20 NYPD cruisers deliberately drive back & forth through a West Harlem residential neighborhood with sirens blaring, to prevent citizens from sleeping*.
> 
> *This after NYPD unions complained that officers were overworked and understaffed.*
> 
> Forgot to post this. *Police causing intentional ruckus at 3 AM*. This is West Harlem.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Bump for "Do not call police" ...

https://twitter.com/OpLibertas/statu...82797514797056


https://twitter.com/scotthortonshow/...81408545673220


https://twitter.com/mattnjas_RN4L/st...85189874491392

----------


## tod evans

*My baby didnt deserve to be shot: Mother of 1-year-old boy hit by Houston police gunfire speaks*

https://www.click2houston.com/news/l...fire-to-speak/

HOUSTON  The mother of a 1-year-old boy hit by gunfire from a Houston police officer who was shooting at a robber earlier this month spoke about the incident for the first time Tuesday.

The shooting happened March 3 at a gas station at the corner of the Southwest Freeway feeder road and Beechnut Street.

According to police, the robber jumped out of a vehicle and into another vehicle where a woman was pumping gas. Police said they spotted a weapon as they moved in on the man and a 15-year veteran of the Houston Police Department opened fire, killing him.

Police said that a 1-year-old who was in the back seat of the vehicle at the gas pump was hit by gunfire.

Daisha Smalls, the mother of Legend Smalls, said she had just finished pumping gas and had gotten back into her vehicle when a man ran up and tried to force her out. She said she was screaming at the man that her baby was in the car and that she wouldnt get out.

I was just scared for my sons life, Daisha said.

Daisha Smalls, 19, said the man forced his way into the vehicle and that was when police opened fire, hitting her son. She said Legend suffered a gunshot wound to the right side of his head. She said the bullet has been removed from his brain, but bullet fragments remain.

My baby didnt deserve to be shot, especially by the police, Daisha said.

Daisha said her son is still in the intensive care unit and is struggling to breathe and move on his own.

Attorneys representing Daisha, including well-known civil rights attorney Ben Crump, accused the police of breaking their own policies by opening fire before properly identifying their target. They also allege a discrepancy in the officers account. Crump said Legend was hit in the head by a bullet and not grazed as police have described. The attorneys also said the police departments claim that Smalls was outside her car at the time of the shooting was false. Crump said Smalls was sitting inside the car when the officer opened fire and put her and her sons life in danger.

A lawsuit against HPD is forthcoming, according to the attorneys. Crump is also calling for HPD to release the full surveillance video from the gas station and any body camera video.

On Tuesday, Police Chief Art Acevedo released a statement in regards to the shooting:

----------

